# 2021 Professional Golf Thread



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 9, 2021)

New year, new thread.

First tournament up over in Hawaii. With all that is going on I'm just enjoying watching the scenery, the colours, warm weather. It's a handsome course, would be lovely to play. 

I'm really enjoying watching Im play. His slow take back is something I'm going to try and mimic this year.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 9, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			New year, new thread.

First tournament up over in Hawaii. With all that is going on I'm just enjoying watching the scenery, the colours, warm weather. It's a handsome course, would be lovely to play.

I'm really enjoying watching Im play. His slow take back is something I'm going to try and mimic this year.
		
Click to expand...

It looks surreal to me, Im’s backswing that is. But in a nice way. Think it may mess with your head though if you try it!


----------



## Tiger man (Jan 9, 2021)

I'm struggling to watch when we are in lockdown, just teasing us!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 9, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			It looks surreal to me, Im’s backswing that is. But in a nice way. Think it may mess with your head though if you try it! 

Click to expand...

It's all very smooth to my eye. I know it won't suit many but I think it will help give me more control.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 9, 2021)

Rumours of the Mexico WGC relocating to Fllrida this year and the going International in '22 and '23 as part of the European Tour tie up..
Might go back to The Grove


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 9, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's all very smooth to my eye. I know it won't suit many but I think it will help give me more control.
		
Click to expand...

Know what you mean. My innate problem is swinging too fast. For a while Inthought that related only to the downswing, but a few times my pp said I was swinging too fast on the backswing.
When I went slower takeaway, and therefore fuller( or further), then the hits got better.
Only thing I have to look out for is, if I take back too slow to almost stopped I seem to lose rhythm and can then slash at the ball.
But , nevertheless, my swingthought is....go slower..


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 9, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			New year, new thread.

First tournament up over in Hawaii. With all that is going on I'm just enjoying watching the scenery, the colours, warm weather. It's a handsome course, would be lovely to play.

I'm really enjoying watching Im play. His slow take back is something I'm going to try and mimic this year.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly can't agree re: the course, it's just a typical resort lay out complete with buggy paths.

75 yard wide fairways!

Mind you some are still missing them.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 9, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Certainly can't agree re: the course, it's just a typical resort lay out complete with buggy paths.

75 yard wide fairways!

Mind you some are still missing them.
		
Click to expand...

You are right, it is a typical resort course. I'm okay with that though, the background is pretty pleasant and it's a release from the depressing news that we are drowning in right now. 

I suspect a goat track in Hawaii would look attractive to me at the moment, the bar is set low.

Did you see some of the tee shots by JT on the back 9? 100yd fairways wouldn't have saved him.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 9, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You are right, it is a typical resort course. I'm okay with that though, the background is pretty pleasant and it's a release from the depressing news that we are drowning in right now.

I suspect a goat track in Hawaii would look attractive to me at the moment, the bar is set low.

Did you see some of the tee shots by JT on the back 9? 100yd fairways wouldn't have saved him.
		
Click to expand...

And to think they have been fitted for their drivers!🙄


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 9, 2021)

Always fun if the wind really gets up. It's a decent relief from the cold of January and the tribulations we are all going through


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 10, 2021)

I quite like watching this comp for the scenic location and seeing golf in the sunshine with blue skies in a gloomy January here.  However, this particular comp always seems a bit boring to me, and I can never sit and watch it for more than 20 mins at a time.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 10, 2021)

It's always nice to see golf being played in good weather and with some spectacular scenery. 

Particularly this year.

However,  my original point was merely about the bland and, to me, boring nature of the course.

How can JT still be in contention with the problems he is having with the driver?


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 10, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			How can JT still be in contention with the problems he is having with the driver?
		
Click to expand...

Because he is still one of the best golfers in the world?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 10, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Because he is still one of the best golfers in the world?
		
Click to expand...

And I am a big fan but my point is that he is missing fairways that are massive and would be missing many more if they were of similar width to many other Tour courses.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 10, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			And I am a big fan but my point is that he is missing fairways that are massive and would be missing many more if they were of similar width to many other Tour courses.
		
Click to expand...

I think he has caught it off Speith.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 11, 2021)

Average score for the 42 man field is 14.74 under par!!

Even the two players tied for last place were 4 under.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 11, 2021)

Apparently JT is trying out a new shaft. By the sounds of it, on this thread, he’ll be going back to his old one soon.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 18, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			It's always nice to see golf being played in good weather and with some spectacular scenery.

Particularly this year.

However,  my original point was merely about the bland and, to me, boring nature of the course.
		
Click to expand...

Bit late to this thread.

I love this competition. Nice to see a bit of paradise when it's so miserable at home.

Kapalua is anything but boring to me. It's unlike any other course on tour with the huge changes in elevation and strong winds. The players can't play target golf like most weeks because they have to allow for roll, factor in elevation and wind. Where else do you see 400 yard drives?

It played easier this year because there was a lot of rain which softened up the fairways. Normally the fairways are much firmer so even though they are really wide you have to find the right part or the ball rolls off. Also the holes are designed in a way to encourage the players to flirt with trouble, there's a lot of risk/reward. Loads of driveable par 4's


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 18, 2021)

How many of us recognise the hole that featured in the film, *It a mad mad world.*
The film was hilarious, a motley crew all trying to get to be first to *the big double yuh ( W).  *Beneath which was some buried loot.
Turns out the big W is the three trees leaning into each other near one of the greens of this Course.  Can't remember which number hole it is, but when watching , you can see the players hitting towards......*the big W.*


----------



## sunshine (Jan 18, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			How many of us recognise the hole that featured in the film, *It a mad mad world.*
The film was hilarious, a motley crew all trying to get to be first to *the big double yuh ( W).  *Beneath which was some buried loot.
Turns out the big W is the three trees leaning into each other near one of the greens of this Course.  Can't remember which number hole it is, but when watching , you can see the players hitting towards......*the big W.*

Click to expand...

Don't know, but it's not Waialae.


----------



## pendodave (Jan 21, 2021)

Times are grim, but there's something rather splendid about sitting down to breakfast and watching Rory, Westy and Hatton playing well in the gulf. 
I love coffee golf at this time of year.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 22, 2021)

Some great golf yesterday and whilst I’m not a fan of the courses in the Middle East it’s good to watch golf on the Telly again 

Hatton was brilliant to watch, people may not like his sulky demeanour on the course but the dry humour he has when playing is great 

Rory just looks happy , seem to enjoy himself whilst translated into some superb golf 

A good start to the European Tour 

Looking at the schedule ahead it’s great that we will have 4 events in England this year - hopefully crowds will be able to go to some


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 22, 2021)

I watched the AbuDhabi golf yesterday, and enjoyed it, although the course looks a bit flat and boring. Top golf on show though.
Saw a bit of the American Express too. Stunning scenery, and with the dormant grass in the rough, really picturesque. The golf left me a bit cold though.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 22, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			I watched the AbuDhabi golf yesterday, and enjoyed it, although the course looks a bit flat and boring. Top golf on show though.
Saw a bit of the American Express too. Stunning scenery, and with the dormant grass in the rough, really picturesque. The golf left me a bit cold though.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly the same Chris..put the Abu golf on the US course and you've got a winner..


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 22, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Some great golf yesterday and whilst I’m not a fan of the courses in the Middle East it’s good to watch golf on the Telly again

*Hatton was brilliant to watch, people may not like his sulky demeanour on the course but the dry humour he has when playing is great*

Rory just looks happy , seem to enjoy himself whilst translated into some superb golf

A good start to the European Tour

Looking at the schedule ahead it’s great that we will have 4 events in England this year - hopefully crowds will be able to go to some
		
Click to expand...

I used to think Hatton was very stroppy and found him annoying - but he seems to have mellowed, more sarcastic and the dry humour as you say, and I can't help but like him nowadays.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 22, 2021)

Although it's mainly due to the wind it's quite refreshing seeing Pros unable to reach a par 5 in 2..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2021)

McIlroy and Zanotti the only two in the top 15 at par of worse but scoring significantly down on yesterday. Been working so not seen any coverage but was the wind up?


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 22, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			McIlroy and Zanotti the only two in the top 15 at par of worse but scoring significantly down on yesterday. Been working so not seen any coverage but was the wind up?
		
Click to expand...

Any wind over 10mph and Rory crumbles like a chocolate Flake.
Must admit Hatton was playing fantastic golf.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			Any wind over 10mph and Rory crumbles like a chocolate Flake.
Must admit Hatton was playing fantastic golf.
		
Click to expand...

Assuming it was windy then. I agree that McIlroy does seem to struggle which seems strange given his roots


----------



## MarkT (Jan 22, 2021)

one for when golf resumes..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352744847627710464


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 23, 2021)

MarkT said:



			one for when golf resumes..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352744847627710464

Click to expand...

Did he lose a bet? There must be a back story to this but fair play to him for following through with it.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 23, 2021)

I think he was putting to miss the cut by 3 or 4 so I'll give him the benefit of the doubt....


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Jan 23, 2021)

Just seen a stat on the Live Golf, In 2018 , 49 players averaged +300 Yards driving , In 2020, 85 Players averaged +300 yards, and the commentators put that down to the Clubs & Ball technology. But there has been virtually no improvement in equipment technology in the last couple of years, so it can only be down to golfers improving their own physique and technical set up


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 23, 2021)

Steve Wilkes said:



			Just seen a stat on the Live Golf, In 2018 , 49 players averaged +300 Yards driving , In 2020, 85 Players averaged +300 yards, and the commentators put that down to the Clubs & Ball technology. But there has been virtually no improvement in equipment technology in the last couple of years, so it can only be down to golfers improving their own physique and technical set up
		
Click to expand...

But the design of modern equipment allows players to swing out of their boots. The players can then take advantage of this by getting stronger, and swinging faster. They don't need to flush it as such, so it rewards a good thrashing.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 23, 2021)

Steve Wilkes said:



			Just seen a stat on the Live Golf, In 2018 , 49 players averaged +300 Yards driving , In 2020, 85 Players averaged +300 yards, and the commentators put that down to the Clubs & Ball technology. But there has been virtually no improvement in equipment technology in the last couple of years, so it can only be down to golfers improving their own physique and technical set up
		
Click to expand...




murphthemog said:



			But the design of modern equipment allows players to swing out of their boots. The players can then take advantage of this by getting stronger, and swinging faster. They don't need to flush it as such, so it rewards a good thrashing.
		
Click to expand...


I believe that some of the latest drivers have better technology to keep the ball miss hit off the face straighter as, I understand the Sim drivers are supposed to do . If the driver brings a long driver back to the fairway rather than the rough then scores and distances should improve


----------



## IainP (Jan 24, 2021)

I hadn't really felt the urge to watch anything up till now, but snow is falling outside and European tour is now on ⛳
Nice leaderboard.
Good to see the thread was kicked off (LT 👍)


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 24, 2021)

Recorded it, am am watching an hour delayed. Lots of McIlroy on the putting green, a bit of Fleetwood, very little actual golf. Very reminiscent of watching Tiger really.


----------



## pendodave (Jan 24, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Recorded it, am am watching an hour delayed. Lots of McIlroy on the putting green, a bit of Fleetwood, very little actual golf. Very reminiscent of watching Tiger really.
		
Click to expand...

Does that mean that the rest of us have to go spoiler free for 4 hours, or do you promise not to read here until it's done??


----------



## Imurg (Jan 24, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Anyone see the LPGA last night?

Jess Korda shot 60. 7 birdies and an eagle 🦅 on the back 9 😱🍻
		
Click to expand...

And is still behind Kang


----------



## Imurg (Jan 24, 2021)

Traminator said:



			I believe she started with a 2 shot lead, shot 63 and still only has a 2 shot lead 🧐. Incredible, the course is over 6600 yards, so not short.
		
Click to expand...

Only saw some of it. 
Plenty of celebs playing...is the course set up easier.?
Still a cracking score though..


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 24, 2021)

pendodave said:



			Does that mean that the rest of us have to go spoiler free for 4 hours, or do you promise not to read here until it's done??
		
Click to expand...

Of course not! I am rapidly catching up by ff through the rubbish and ad breaks.


----------



## pendodave (Jan 24, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Of course not! I am rapidly catching up by ff through the rubbish and ad breaks.
		
Click to expand...

Cool.
Just checking. People are sometimes very sensitive about these things!


----------



## pendodave (Jan 24, 2021)

The tour must be pretty thrilled about the way the tournament has unfolded. Top leaderboard and the prospect of a good finish. 
I'd like Mcilroy to win, as he needs to get one under his belt. But Hatton has been better at closing out the last couple of seasons.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 24, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Anyone see the LPGA last night?

Jess Korda shot 60. 7 birdies and an eagle 🦅 on the back 9 😱🍻
		
Click to expand...

Unbelievable wasn’t it.
Also a par on the par 5


----------



## pendodave (Jan 24, 2021)

Hatton taking the mick atm!
Such a good putter


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 24, 2021)

Hatton continuing to play some real quality golf!


----------



## pendodave (Jan 24, 2021)

Well, that went pretty much to form
Hatton is just really good at playing golf, especially on Sunday. It's such a skill.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 24, 2021)

Hatton does seem like he is playing some very good golf at the minute and getting across the line in big events.

I don’t know the courses, but is the PGA his best chance of a major?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 24, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Hatton does seem like he is playing some very good golf at the minute and getting across the line in big events.

I don’t know the courses, but is the PGA his best chance of a major?
		
Click to expand...

He's won the Dunhill Links twice so he can play Links golf...
Now he's top 5 ( or thereabouts) he's one of the favourites wherever he plays


----------



## pendodave (Jan 24, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Hatton does seem like he is playing some very good golf at the minute and getting across the line in big events.

I don’t know the courses, but is the PGA his best chance of a major?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe not - it's been dominated by big hitters recently.
He's a good links player, so maybe the open?
** edit - imurg beat me to it!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 24, 2021)

What a quality player Hatton is turning into , excellent to watch both as a golfer and a bit of a character, stunning final round to win and be close to the top 5 in the world

He is going to be great in the Ryder Cup and hopefully he can get a major , certainly got a great chance in The Open or US Open


----------



## Tongo (Jan 24, 2021)

Very much liking Hatton's shirt from today. Had a quick search on t'internet but havent managed to find out if us from the hoi polloi can buy one.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 24, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Very much liking Hatton's shirt from today. Had a quick search on t'internet but havent managed to find out if us from the hoi polloi can buy one.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully not, it was hideous.


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 24, 2021)

Watching the LPGA tournament on YouTube after failing to find it on SKY - did SKY just bin it when they went to coverage of the men's event?


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 24, 2021)

Very watchable LPGA finish, found myself watching that rather than the men’s event.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 24, 2021)

Unlucky, hitting the flag and going into the water 🙈


----------



## rksquire (Jan 25, 2021)

Hatton is putting like he's Jordan Spieth circa 2015.  Could well be a force to be reckoned with this year at the majors and a major Ryder Cup asset.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 28, 2021)

It would appear that Tyrrell has left his game in Abu Dhabi...


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 28, 2021)

Shocking from both Perez and Mathew Fitzpatrick at the 18th hole.
Both hitting the hospitality area .
Perez nearly hitting Marshalls and Fitzpatrick hitting the dining area and not a shout of “Fore” from anyone.
Boils my blood,I bet there is not one person on here that wouldn’t have shouted.
Hold your heads in shame.
Nothing from the commentary team either.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 28, 2021)

Those greens don’t look great , look like they have been shaved to death to make them rabid. Bet they are rolling lovely


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 28, 2021)

Malnati always looks good for a first day bet.


----------



## IainP (Jan 28, 2021)

Wolffie is spraying it like a good 'un


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 28, 2021)

Nice to see Speith putting a good back 9 together.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 28, 2021)

Very unlucky bogey for Xander.


----------



## HarryHiggsHips (Jan 28, 2021)

slightly OT - given the new Restrictions on flights from UAE will the English golfers all have to do 10 days in a quarantine hotel when they return from Dubai?


----------



## yandabrown (Jan 28, 2021)

Traminator said:



			What are the rules on pro sportsmen?
		
Click to expand...

I don't believe that they have any sort of dispensation - (certainly not in Australia for the tennis players). I also saw this article about Arsenal trying to get round the restrictions: https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...-league-tie-benfica-covid-travel-restrictions


----------



## Imurg (Jan 29, 2021)

I think Hatton's game flew in overnight..must have been delayed at the airport.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 29, 2021)

Hatton is unbelievable - +4 yesterday... 8 under after 13 holes today! Madness.



Imurg said:



			I think Hatton's game flew in overnight..must have been delayed at the airport.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he was still hungover yesterday..


----------



## Imurg (Jan 29, 2021)

For a World #4 and recent Major winner, Collin Morrikawa is a crap putter......


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 29, 2021)

Mickleson. Just watched him swing as hard as he could with a 3 wood off the tee and missed the fairway. Why not just hit driver.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 29, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Clifftop golf on the PGA Tour with cold wind and rain, good to see some different conditions.
		
Click to expand...

Without the sea views it would just be a run of the mill course. As there are no fans because of covid, why not take some tour events to better courses where they wouldn't normally go.  There must be lots of better courses that are never used due to the lack of space for fans, parking or not enough space for tented villages etc.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 29, 2021)

Traminator said:



			I was thinking the same about the courses, they look like any old farmland.

The planning is possibly a couple of years ahead on a rolling cycle so I'm guessing the venues won't be changing much, especially now we're hopefully nearer the end than the beginning of Covid.
		
Click to expand...

If you miss the fairway by 10 yards or 50 yards the rough is the same length. If you miss a fairway by 50 yards you deserve to have a bigger penalty.


----------



## sweaty sock (Jan 30, 2021)

How the hell did Reed get relief there?  Ball hopped a foot after landing, he called the ref over after he'd moved the ball?  100% fishy...


----------



## sweaty sock (Jan 30, 2021)

Ahh they've just replayed it, maybe hes not getting away with it


----------



## Imurg (Jan 30, 2021)

FatPat and controversy going hand in hand....
Who'd have thought it..


----------



## Dando (Jan 30, 2021)

Seems like he’s got away with it.How on earth did the ball imbed on the 2bd bounce?


----------



## Dando (Jan 30, 2021)

Seems like he got another iffy drop


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 30, 2021)

Madness by Reed considering previous.
All he had to do if the ball was embedded was wait.
Now getting relief from a sprinkler that maybe he was stretching the rules with.
Once again opening himself up to scrutiny.


----------



## sweaty sock (Jan 30, 2021)

What did he get a drop for on 11?  Does he just get relief from bad lies?


----------



## Dando (Jan 30, 2021)

sweaty sock said:



			What did he get a drop for on 11?  Does he just get relief from bad lies?
		
Click to expand...

Apparently he took an unusually wide stance so he was on the sprinkler head


----------



## sweaty sock (Jan 30, 2021)

Dando said:



			Apparently he took an unusually wide stance so he was on the sprinkler head
		
Click to expand...

Dear me...


----------



## sweaty sock (Jan 30, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Don't think we've heard the end of this.

How could his ball have embedded on the 2nd bounce?  Well it couldn't, yet there was allegedly a hole in the ground that his ball had made.... 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Moved the ball then called the ref over and pointed at a plug mark, surely if your not 100% sure its plugged, then its not plugged...?


----------



## birdyhunter (Jan 30, 2021)

When he played the chip after the drop his feet were about 2 feet apart..... when he set up before the drop his feet were about 4 feet apart and he claimed sprinkler relief.. The ball was in a buried lie initially but the drop left it sitting up like a coconut.

That shouldn't happen.  I blame the referee for a bad decision, but they are both American with a bunch of non-US chasing him


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 30, 2021)

birdyhunter said:



			When he played the chip after the drop his feet were about 2 feet apart..... when he set up before the drop his feet were about 4 feet apart and he claimed sprinkler relief.. The ball was in a buried lie initially but the drop left it sitting up like a coconut.

That shouldn't happen.  I blame the referee for a bad decision, but they are both American with a bunch of non-US chasing him
		
Click to expand...

Don’t think your last statement comes into play the refs are scrutinised as well.
Apparently the ref has just spoken ,anyone hear what he said?


----------



## Dando (Jan 30, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			Don’t think your last statement comes into play the refs are scrutinised as well.
Apparently the ref has just spoken ,anyone hear what he said?
		
Click to expand...

No didn’t hear anything but the sky guys said the ref agreed with reeds explanation so it was a drop 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## IainP (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## birdyhunter (Jan 30, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			Don’t think your last statement comes into play the refs are scrutinised as well.
		
Click to expand...

The refs may well be scrutinised but that doesn't change my opinion that it was a poor decision.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 30, 2021)

Only just turned over to the golf, no mention of it in commentary, was it bad?


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 30, 2021)

birdyhunter said:



			The refs may well be scrutinised but that doesn't change my opinion that it was a poor decision.
		
Click to expand...

I not disagreeing it’s a poor decision.
You implied because they were both American it’s swayed the refs judgement,and I disagreed.
You might be right only the ref knows.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 30, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Only just turned over to the golf, no mention of it in commentary, was it bad?
		
Click to expand...

It looks bad


----------



## MarkT (Jan 30, 2021)

Here’s what happened if you haven’t seen it

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355626592395902981


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 30, 2021)

That’s a whole strange series of events that if it was any other player would be a non issue but because of the rumours of Reed it becomes an issue 

If it believes it embedded and it was then it’s a fair drop regardless of if it bounced or not but the whole process of picking the ball up and then asking will give people doubts


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 30, 2021)

Wow, doesn't look great.


----------



## sweaty sock (Jan 30, 2021)

Similar situation for Kuchar, he asked the ref before moving the ball, eventually didnt get relief, but still got vilified...


----------



## doublebogey7 (Jan 30, 2021)

It all now seems to be playing on Reeds mind,  guessing he's been told it looks bad on the replays.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 30, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That’s a whole strange series of events that if it was any other player would be a non issue but because of the rumours of Reed it becomes an issue

If it believes it embedded and it was then it’s a fair drop regardless of if it bounced or not but the whole process of picking the ball up and then asking will give people doubts
		
Click to expand...

If it's embedded Phil, either call it, take the drop & move on, or leave it there until the referee got there and have it confirmed.  Don't destroy the evidence then ask the referee to back you up.  There's only one reason why you do that...


----------



## PieMan (Jan 30, 2021)

Cheat.


----------



## Patrick Reeds rules book. (Jan 30, 2021)

I don’t see anything wrong with it.... 🙄🙏👆


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 30, 2021)

So about that Patrick Reed caddie thing 😬
This is the first time I've noticed it, he definitely lays the flag down on the green and always while Reed is straight across from him. The clip I saw it clearly showed the slope of the green much better 🤔


----------



## fundy (Jan 30, 2021)

PieMan said:



			Cheat.
		
Click to expand...


really hard to call it anything else based on the above video, PGA currently trying to find a large bit of carpet to sweep it under yet again


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 30, 2021)

Ah, it's the volunteer's fault now, according to Patrick.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 30, 2021)

In fact, the head rules official has told him that he did it perfectly correctly...  Jeez. 

And Rich Beem now backing up.


----------



## fundy (Jan 30, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			In fact, the head rules official has told him that he did it perfectly correctly...  Jeez. 

And Rich Beem now backing up.
		
Click to expand...


Large bit of carpet, brush, move on........

But golf is an honest sport


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 30, 2021)

Rich Been scared of getting sued.
I notice he has a sly look at his right hand just before he stands back up, possibly to check to see if he has dirt on his fingers.


----------



## FELL75 (Jan 30, 2021)

First time I've really noticed it, but how short is Rahm's backswing...


----------



## MarkT (Jan 30, 2021)

Here’s Reed’s explanation of things


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355661980355407872


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2021)

Traminator said:



			. Your ball doesn't make a hole in the earth after bouncing 2 feet...
		
Click to expand...

Clearly you've never played Whipsnade Park,, in the middle of winter, the day after a downpour


----------



## IainP (Jan 31, 2021)

I just find it baffling with the previous controversies that he'd act in a way to draw more attention to himself in this arena 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 31, 2021)

So going by the rules as they are these days you are 

Allowed to take a drop from an embedded ball anywhere on the course 

You can take the drop without requiring clarification for a referee or playing partner 

So on arriving at his ball he believes it to be embedded he can check and if he believes it’s embedded he can take the drop and carry on 

That’s the exact process that it appears Rory did on the 18th and apparently because of the ground and the weather they have had 

But what muddied the waters was calling for a referee- why ?

Was he unsure if he had done the right thing 
or 

Was is still in the mindset that you need the referee to confirm the drop 

Or was he covering up 

Going through the conversation the referee appears to have no issue with anything that Reed has done 

So is it guilty because it’s him or because he did break the rules ?


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 31, 2021)

Its probably a lack of knowledge of the rules on my part, but why has he picked the ball up before being given relief? That seems a bit of a dodgy thing to do.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 31, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So going by the rules as they are these days you are

Allowed to take a drop from an embedded ball anywhere on the course

You can take the drop without requiring clarification for a referee or playing partner

So on arriving at his ball he believes it to be embedded he can check and if he believes it’s embedded he can take the drop and carry on

That’s the exact process that it appears Rory did on the 18th and apparently because of the ground and the weather they have had

But what muddied the waters was calling for a referee- why ?

Was he unsure if he had done the right thing
or

Was is still in the mindset that you need the referee to confirm the drop

Or was he covering up

Going through the conversation the referee appears to have no issue with anything that Reed has done

So is it guilty because it’s him or because he did break the rules ?
		
Click to expand...

He's guilty because he claimed it plugged because it didn't bounce, but it clearly did bounce.   I cannot believe that the ball plugged from a height of 2 feet into rough that thick, therefore there is no entitlement to the drop.

If you want a referee to confirm what relief you are entitled to, leave the ball where it is and let him determine it.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Jan 31, 2021)

I think you get a range of players from those play it as it lies to others who know the rules and will use them more often and potentially as they think it helps their situation (not cheating). I think Reed is in the latter category.

I reckon this is being made a meal of because it’s Reed. He thought it had embedded, he asked around, he told playing partner, he marked properly then on uncertainty checked and called rules official. Only error could have called official earlier but as mentioned Rory didn’t at all.

The thing is, what does he stand to gain from believing it is embedded unless it is sat so far down it is in a hollow/embbeded/a previous balls landing point i.e it looks to Reed it could be embedded. 

There didn’t seem to be any real mud on the ball and we have multiple threads about rough not impacting pros in bomb and gouge era so he’d just hit it on the green. So what did he gain by checking if it clearly wasn’t embedded (I.e sitting ok)?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 31, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			He's guilty because he claimed it plugged because it didn't bounce, but it clearly did bounce.   I cannot believe that the ball plugged from a height of 2 feet into rough that thick, therefore there is no entitlement to the drop.

If you want a referee to confirm what relief you are entitled to, leave the ball where it is and let him determine it.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently the rule 16.4 allows him to mark and check if the ball has “broken” the ground , it seems that it only needs to leave an indent for them to get a drop - the same situation happened with Rory on the 18th except Rory just took the drop ? And Golf Channel said it happened to many people over the last couple of days because of the ground 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 31, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Apparently the rule 16.4 allows him to mark and check if the ball has “broken” the ground , it seems that it only needs to leave an indent for them to get a drop - the same situation happened with Rory on the 18th except Rory just took the drop ? And Golf Channel said it happened to many people over the last couple of days because of the ground 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

How many balls indent the ground tin grass that thick dropping from 2 feet?  I'd suggest that the number is the same shape as the ball, round.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2021)

Nobody saw that it bounced - except the cameras - so, on the face of it Reed is ok to check if the ball is embedded.
What i don't get is, firstly, if he thinks he's got an embedded ball, like Rory, just get on with it.
Secondly, if you're going to call for a ruling - put the damn ball  act so the referee can see what's what.
Probably within the ru,es but the o e person who should be looking to  e whiter than white is Reed.
When you've got the kind of form he has you have to expect this kind of reaction.


----------



## howbow88 (Jan 31, 2021)

I think he knew he was being a bit dodgy, panicked, and then called over the ref... 

This game relies so much on the players being honest and by that token, you would like to think we can just take Reed's word for it that the ball was embedded. But as the camera shows - the ball bounced to a height of no more than a yard, and then went forward no more than a yard or two. When you consider that, it seems highly unlikely that the ball could have embedded, doesn't it?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 31, 2021)

https://www.golfdigest.com/story/pa...e-open-pga-tour-official-hero-world-challenge

"The only thing I would have done differently, if we saw the ball bounce or if someone said the ball bounced, then I never would have marked the golf ball," Reed said. "You would have just played it as it lies. You know when the ball bounces it's almost impossible for it to break the plane and so, therefore, when that happens, anytime you see the ball bounce you just play it as it lies.
"But since you have *three players, three caddies *and a volunteer ... *that didn't see the ball bounce*, then you obviously are going to go off of that."

The three players & three caddies cannot possibly see it pitch because of where it landed on the shot I saw; if they could see it land, why do they need to ask the volunteer; if they can't see it land, why try to add their weight to the argument that it didn't bounce?

The more you look, the more it stinks for me.

“They [the marshals] said it didn’t bounce,” Reed told the official, “so I checked it and I believe it broke ground. But I want you to make the call.”  “What are you talking about?” Fabel asked.  “Embedded ball,” Reed said. * Of course, by then, the official couldn’t make a clear determination of Reed’s lie.  *Reed repeated, “It seems like it broke ground, but I want you to double check. They said it didn’t bounce.” Reed poked his finger into an indention in the deep grass and the official also did so to feel if there was a "lip" created by the plugged ball.

The question about Reed’s decision got more interesting when, several minutes after Reed finished the 10th, CBS showed a replay of his approach at the hole, the ball taking a knee-high bounce before settling down, contradicting what Reed said he was told.  *“I’ve never seen a ball plug on the second bounce,”* said CBS analyst Nick Faldo after seeing the replay.  CBS anchor Jim Nantz said of the circumstances, *“The optics aren’t great.”*


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 31, 2021)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			I think you get a range of players from those play it as it lies to others who know the rules and will use them more often and potentially as they think it helps their situation (not cheating). I think Reed is in the latter category.

I reckon this is being made a meal of because it’s Reed. He thought it had embedded, he asked around, he told playing partner, he marked properly then on uncertainty checked and called rules official. Only error could have called official earlier but as mentioned Rory didn’t at all.

*The thing is, what does he stand to gain* from believing it is embedded unless it is sat so far down it is in a hollow/embbeded/a previous balls landing point i.e it looks to Reed it could be embedded.

There didn’t seem to be any real mud on the ball and we have multiple threads about rough not impacting pros in bomb and gouge era so he’d just hit it on the green. So what did he gain by checking if it clearly wasn’t embedded (I.e sitting ok)?
		
Click to expand...

A considerably improved lie?


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 31, 2021)

trouble is its partly these silly rules the pro's have of embedded ball in the rough, play it as it lies, if you miss the fairway by 50 yards there should be a penaulty not free drops all over the shop. if it plugs in the fairway fair enough a drop, IMO of course


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 31, 2021)

2nd bounce or not, to me he creates an indentation with his fingers before the ref gets there.
Guy is an embarrassment to the game.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2021)

The ball bounced up about knee height....
How come thr free drop didn't embed the ball..?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 31, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So going by the rules as they are these days you are

*Allowed to take a drop from an embedded ball anywhere on the course*

You can take the drop without requiring clarification for a referee or playing partner

So on arriving at his ball he believes it to be embedded he can check and if he believes it’s embedded he can take the drop and carry on

That’s the exact process that it appears Rory did on the 18th and apparently because of the ground and the weather they have had

But what muddied the waters was calling for a referee- why ?

Was he unsure if he had done the right thing
or

Was is still in the mindset that you need the referee to confirm the drop

Or was he covering up

Going through the conversation the referee appears to have no issue with anything that Reed has done

So is it guilty because it’s him or because he did break the rules ?
		
Click to expand...

And if that ball embedded from a height of about 90 feet on the first bounce you'd need a shovel to dig it out & it would be covered in cack is my experience of that situation.  He doesn't seem to have done either, which is why I have trouble believing his version of events.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 31, 2021)

Imurg said:



			The ball bounced up about knee height....
How come thr free drop didn't embed the ball..?
		
Click to expand...

In an area that was a bit drier 🤷‍♂️

Is this all because it’s Reed ? As was said by Golf Channel multiple people had the same drop including Rory on the 18th - the referee was there and checked and he appeared to think it was fine ?

Obviously suggestions of making the indentation by using his fingers to create it etc can’t be proved so if the ball did make a very small indent and with the rules they play to then his drop was fine - as the referee deemed so

Guess ultimately the only one who will know for sure will be Reed - anything else is just speculation



Blue in Munich said:



			And if that ball embedded from a height of about 90 feet on the first bounce you'd need a shovel to dig it out & it would be covered in cack is my experience of that situation.  He doesn't seem to have done either, which is why I have trouble believing his version of events.
		
Click to expand...

That’s where its different on the tour - it just needs to make a slight indent as opposed to being “plugged” - the indent can be very small as well - daft I know but that’s the rules they play. It’s not the embedded ball we would witness


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 31, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			In an area that was a bit drier 🤷‍♂️

Is this all because it’s Reed ? As was said by Golf Channel multiple people had the same drop including Rory on the 18th - the referee was there and checked and he appeared to think it was fine ?

Obviously suggestions of making the indentation by using his fingers to create it etc can’t be priced so if the ball did make a very small indent and with the rules they play to then his drop was fine - as the referee deemed so

Guess ultimately the only one who will know for sure will be Reed - anything else is just speculation



That’s where its different on the tour - it just needs to make a slight indent as opposed to being “plugged” - the indent can be very small as well - daft I know but that’s the rules they play. It’s not the embedded ball we would witness
		
Click to expand...

I'm fully aware of the rule thanks Phil, I'm also fairly conversant with the laws of physics, and a ball dropping from 2 feet into grass that thick is not going to leave an indent in the grass with a lip, as per the commentary.  No way.  

The more you try and argue his corner, the more things seem wrong, but you crack on.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 31, 2021)

I used to like Reed as your "non comforming" American, but now I can see why so many over there dislike him. Theres far too many "dodgy" actions and situations involving only him going on and I don't believe one person can be that lucky/unlucky. 
Is he deliberately cheating, I don't know but it certainly doesn't look good with the amount of situations he's involved in.
What I do know is I have lost all respect for him.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 31, 2021)

You could be really unlucky, and have it bounce once, into a previous plug mark left by another player.

It's a thought. Bad luck happens sometimes.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			You could be really unlucky, and have it bounce once, into a previous plug mark left by another player.

It's a thought. Bad luck happens sometimes.
		
Click to expand...

Possible
But I doubt even Callaway's supercomputer could work out the odds.


----------



## Whydowedoit (Jan 31, 2021)

Moving on. How dreadful is Adam Scott's putting stroke? So bad yesterday it was embarrassing. There's no way I could hit the tremendous 3 wood shots he hit, but I could definitely putt better as could most people subscribing to this forum. He really must get rid of the broomstick monstrosity, you cannot be that bad with a standard putter. It's difficult to recall a top player with such an inadequate stroke & method. He needs help. Be interested to see if he changes it tonight. He should do!


----------



## Dando (Jan 31, 2021)

So now even Stevie Wonder can see that Reed wasn’t entitled to relief can the PGA take action?


----------



## Dando (Jan 31, 2021)

Whydowedoit said:



			Moving on. How dreadful is Adam Scott's putting stroke? So bad yesterday it was embarrassing. There's no way I could hit the tremendous 3 wood shots he hit, but I could definitely putt better as could most people subscribing to this forum. He really must get rid of the broomstick monstrosity, you cannot be that bad with a standard putter. It's difficult to recall a top player with such an inadequate stroke & method. He needs help. Be interested to see if he changes it tonight. He should do!
		
Click to expand...

To be fair that dreadful stroke has won him a few quid


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Listening to the commentary on YouTube Reed is heard saying he “believes it broke ground”. And due to unprecedented rainfall they were allowed to “lift clean and place”.  But even so if he is moving his ball why not show another player before doing so. I do when playing amateur golf at our place so why not him. And if that was plugged he would of not walked straight to it in that grass As just the top of the ball would be showing. Again why not mark it before moving it. Most balls I have seen plugged look like a cream egg. Did he actually clean it or just move it. 
From what I have seen a poor show.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 31, 2021)

It's a pity the camera man didnt go over and give us one of those up close lie shots they love to show on the European tour.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 31, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			2nd bounce or not, to me he creates an indentation with his fingers before the ref gets there.
Guy is an embarrassment to the game.
		
Click to expand...

This!!!!

The ball bounced from the same height as he’s free drop, surely it would have plugged on the drop ESPECIALLY as it was on a slip so the water would have drained down the bank towards the edge of the path.


----------



## nickjdavis (Jan 31, 2021)

Just watched the video.

A spectator/volunteer told Reed that "she didn't see it bounce". Reed concluded therefore that it didn't bounce. Picked the ball up and moved it aside to check if there was a depression and then called a rules official over.

Reed showed the rules official where the ball had been lying and asked the rules official to confirm that the ball had been embedded. Rules official prodded around with his finger, decided there was a depression and that Reeds ball had been embedded.

Very fishy. In my opinion it was not reasonable to conclude that the ball was lying in its own pitch mark. Concluding that the ball lay in its own pitchmark on the basis that a single spectator/volunteer said that she didn't see it bounce (note that she did not say. "it did not bounce"....a subtle difference) was dubious to say the least, and then moving the ball before allowing a rules official to examine the position of the ball was plainly wrong. If Reed wanted the rules official to give an opinion then he should have left the ball in situ so the rules official could see exactly how the ball had been lying.

At the very best Reed manipulated the situation to his advantage by i) extrapolating what the spectator said, to mean what he wanted to hear; ii) denying the rules official the opportunity to see the ball in situ.

I'm surprised the rules official didn't seek out the spectator/volunteer and clarify exactly what she had seen, and not just take Reeds word for it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 31, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Where are you getting any info that they use different rules?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry let me clarify as they were discussing last night

On tour they use the rule to the very limit 

If the ball as made just the slightest indent to put even just a fraction of the ball below the level of the ground - where as your standard Amatuer club golfer wouldnt - they would play it as it lies until it’s as was previously described on here that you have to dig the ball out and it’s covered in mud . It’s two levels using different interpretations of the rules as opposed to two different sets of rules - sorry for the poor language interpretation 👍

And going by all the rules and what the referee did then it’s hard to point the finger at him beyond his rumoured history


----------



## Dando (Jan 31, 2021)

The PGA have just released a photo of where reeds ball landed in the rough


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2021)

Where was Tyrrell's "when you're feeling glum, stick up a thumb"?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 31, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Lift clean and place is nothing to do with this situation, that's for the fairway length grass.

He did the correct procedure, he marked his ball before checking if it was embedded.

*The issue is how the apparent plug mark, or broken ground indentation, appeared when the ball had only bounced a couple of feet.*

Click to expand...

This. ^^^.

Ball comes down from about 90 feet, ground firm enough that it bounces a couple of feet up in the air, again yet drops from a couple of feet into a similar area, thick with long grass, with sufficient force to create an indentation with a lip...


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2021)

Ever seen your ball leave 2 pitch marks on a green..?
Jus' asking.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 31, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Well yeah I know where you're coming from but that's more to do with an individual player's knowledge of the rules.

*I'm still struggling to comprehend how a ball can fall hard enough to embed from a 2 feet bounce when it didn't embed after flying 150 yards or whatever it was.*

He doesn't actually need the official there when checking, but it would have been better if he'd just put his ball back in place and left it alone until the official came and had a look.

It appears from the pictures and sequence that the official was just looking at the area that Reed had been scraping his finger around in.
		
Click to expand...

And that’s the only doubt that people have - the process he did was correct even if it might have been better for him to ask the referee before moving it but if there was an indent there from his ball or from an old Mark and the referee clarified it then we surely can only take the words of the player and then referee. 

I still don’t think someone is that daft to be digging a hole with his fingers to make it out as if there was a indent 🤷‍♂️

Also if it was someone else would people be arriving at the same conclusion 

In hindsight he probably wishes that he called the referee over at the start


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Jan 31, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			A considerably improved lie?
		
Click to expand...

Could be, but that would be a frequent occurrence in rounds that he plays fine without much problem. Why this time did he decided let’s go embedded route? Could be stress of leading or it was really bad lie that kicked him into it, but likewise if it was a really bad lie it may have given the impression it was embedded. We’ll never know i guess.

On a separate point not sure pressing the ground with your thumb creates an impression of an embedded ball they quickly though.


----------



## Dando (Jan 31, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Ever seen your ball leave 2 pitch marks on a green..?
Jus' asking.....

Click to expand...

What’s a pitch mark?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 31, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And that’s the only doubt that people have - *the process he did was correct* even if it might have been better for him to ask the referee before moving it but if there was an indent there from his ball or from an old Mark and the referee clarified it then we surely can only take the words of the player and then referee.

I still don’t think someone is that daft to be digging a hole with his fingers to make it out as if there was a indent 🤷‍♂️

Also if it was someone else would people be arriving at the same conclusion

In hindsight he probably wishes that he called the referee over at the start
		
Click to expand...

No it wasn't.  The process was correct if you are making your own judgement and taking the relief.  Destroying the lie BEFORE calling the referee over to see what the problem was is not the correct way to go.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 31, 2021)

Reed never done anything against the rules  that is a fact, the only question is do people trust him that he never pushed the ground with his finger to appear the ball was embedded.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 31, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			You could be really unlucky, and have it bounce once, into a previous plug mark left by another player.

It's a thought. Bad luck happens sometimes.
		
Click to expand...

Then he would have said that in his interview as it would have been a much larger hole


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 31, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And that’s the only doubt that people have - the process he did was correct even if it might have been better for him to ask the referee before moving it but if there was an indent there from his ball or from an old Mark and the referee clarified it then we surely can only take the words of the player and then referee.

I still don’t think someone is that daft to be digging a hole with his fingers to make it out as if there was a indent 🤷‍♂️

Also if it was someone else would people be arriving at the same conclusion

In hindsight he probably wishes that he called the referee over at the start
		
Click to expand...

If he called the referee over in the first place he wouldn’t need hindsight.
After what happened recently to him he should have called the ref( his caddie should have helped him out.
In this day and age of scrutiny and social media perhaps all golfers need to be aware of pitfalls.
I bet you if DJ was on sand that looked or didn’t look like a bunker he would be asking for a referee decision to make sure.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 31, 2021)

I dont think he jused his thumb to create the indentation, I think he pressed the ball down first.
 However, seeing as how the ground was supposed to be so soft there, and the height his ball came in from surely then it would have left a greater and more obvious indent?
Defend him as much as you like, but he is destroying his own integrity amongst his peers, amateur players and spectators alilke.
#zerorespectforreed


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 31, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I dont think he jused his thumb to create the indentation, I think he pressed the ball down first.
However, seeing as how the ground was supposed to be so soft there, and the height his ball came in from surely then it would have left a greater and more obvious indent?
Defend him as much as you like, but he is destroying his own integrity amongst his peers, amateur players and spectators alilke.
#zerorespectforreed
		
Click to expand...

I don’t think many had respect for him anyway because of all the rumours of his college days and the penalty he got for the bunker 

The tournament director spoke at the end of the presser


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 31, 2021)

This is the problem with being caught cheating and telling lies previously, mud sticks.

When something like this happens people have less sympathy and just assume he’s cheated etc because he’s got previous.


----------



## Slab (Jan 31, 2021)

Great win for Casey, comes across on TV as a really likeable guy

Well done him


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 31, 2021)

Indeed. Congrats to Casey. Nice to see him in the winners circle once again.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 31, 2021)

I wonder what his fellow pros think of this in private


----------



## MarkT (Jan 31, 2021)

Casey up to 15th in world, MacIntyre provisionally 45th. If they both made the RC team wouldn’t be amazed to see these two together


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 31, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I wonder what his fellow pros think of this in private 

Click to expand...

Casey? Or Reed?


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 31, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Casey? Or Reed?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, Reed.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 31, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I don’t think many had respect for him anyway because of all the rumours of his college days and the penalty he got for the bunker
		
Click to expand...

And you wonder why people react like they do to his actions?


----------



## Swango1980 (Jan 31, 2021)

So, to clarify. If your ball is in a bad lie, mark it, pick it up, clean it and then put it back into play with a nice lie. THEN, call over a referee, tell him what you did and explain that the ball was plugged in its original lie. Ref can't disagree as the evidence is destroyed, so takes your word for it and says you followed the correct procedure.

Patrick Reed is a genius. It is like a footballer diving in the penalty box and the ref falling for it, with no VAR to back them up.


----------



## Swango1980 (Jan 31, 2021)

Traminator said:



			That is not what he did.

He marked it and put the ball down elsewhere to show that he wasn't cleaning it before getting the decision from the official.
		
Click to expand...

So, he picked the ball up before the ref got there? My point still stands


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2021)

And why didn't he put the ball back..


----------



## Swango1980 (Jan 31, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Not really.
The player is allowed to mark the ball and see if it's embedded.
The issue is how would it be embedded after bouncing and how did the ground get broken.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not saying he can or cannot do this under the rules. All I was saying is that, in this situation generally, Reed has shown that as long as you destroy the evidence and then get a ref to side with you based on your word, all is good. He is an intelligent player, or has learned a lot based on being caught out before.


----------



## OntheteeGavin (Jan 31, 2021)

On twitter @usegolffacts is interesting. Anti other players and pro Radiator Reed, his wife has been called out as the account owner.

Radiator= central heating=cheating.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Lift clean and place is nothing to do with this situation, that's for the fairway length grass.

He did the correct procedure, he marked his ball before checking if it was embedded.

The issue is how the apparent plug mark, or broken ground indentation, appeared when the ball had only bounced a couple of feet.
		
Click to expand...

But he did not see the ball bounce, or did he? He has moved his ball before a ref saw it. Assumed the pitch mark is his.  Then Calls a ref over. There’s just so much about this that is wrong. If a PP did this am sure most of us would say something.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Have you read the relevant rule?

*He believed *it had plugged so he checked correctly, there's no requirement to call an official.

But that's not the query...

If your playing partner correctly checked to see if his ball had plugged, what would you have the need to say?

And there in lies the problem, he did not see. So he assumed.Coz he did not see it does not mean that it had plugged. And subsequent tv footage showed that Reed believed wrongly. 
For me it’s like I believed I put my ball into a pond but did not see it happen. So do I drop at the pond 150 yds closer to the pin or play where I hit my original shot.

It a situation on here where we can agree to disagree.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 31, 2021)

I don't know if it is that both courses this weekend have narrow fairways, but watching golf this weekend, and last, it is surprising how many golfers are missing fairways, often by miles. Is this a function of having 7500 plus yard golf courses, where drivers have to be hit 'eye balls out, not sure. Or is it a function of the rough miles off line not being penal enough. It looks fairly deep and lush at Torrey Pines, but it's no Carnoustie. Is it that there are a fair few dog legs, where it is more advantageous to cut the corner, than be on the short stuff.


----------



## birdyhunter (Jan 31, 2021)

Reed is obviously aware the spotlight is on him again.  It will be interesting to see whether it has a detrimental effect on him in the final round, or whether he thrives on the publicity and it spurs him on.

He's the type of character to thrive on it, he seems to really enjoy it.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 31, 2021)

Having now seen McIroys similar example on 18, where it bounced all of a foot, and plugged, I am inclined to think it a storm in a teecup. Either that, or Rory is a cheat too. I think that fat Pat is getting a bum deal on this because of who he is, and the fact that he looks shifty.


----------



## Dando (Jan 31, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			I don't know if it is that both courses this weekend have narrow fairways, but watching golf this weekend, and last, it is surprising how many golfers are missing fairways, often by miles. Is this a function of having 7500 plus yard golf courses, where drivers have to be hit 'eye balls out, not sure. Or is it a function of the rough miles off line not being penal enough. It looks fairly deep and lush at Torrey Pines, but it's no Carnoustie. Is it that there are a fair few dog legs, where it is more advantageous to cut the corner, than be on the short stuff.
		
Click to expand...

It’ll be interesting to see it during the US Open


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jan 31, 2021)

I love Torrey Pines, probably my favourite course on the PGA Tour just shading Pebble beach. But then again............


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 31, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Having now seen McIroys similar example on 18, where it bounced all of a foot, and plugged, I am inclined to think it a storm in a teecup. Either that, or Rory is a cheat too. I think that fat Pat is getting a bum deal on this because of who he is, and the fact that he looks shifty.
		
Click to expand...

I'm past that, it's how he seems to fiddle about with where the ball landed after he picked it up. His hands were in the spot for quite a while, far too long to be feeling if the ball had made an impression.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Jan 31, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I'm past that, it's how he seems to fiddle about with where the ball landed after he picked it up. His hands were in the spot for quite a while, far too long to be feeling if the ball had made an impression.
		
Click to expand...

Feels like reputation changes emphasis though. If their two situations were reversed I think people would be commenting Rory took time to assses and call rules official, where as Reed blamed for just deciding himself and dropping without thorough check. Obviously hypothetical so will never know but it wouldn’t surprise me.

I agree, incidents seem very similar so think it’s overblown on Reed, although I would advise him to stop taking drops 😀


----------



## evemccc (Jan 31, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			In an area that was a bit drier 🤷‍♂️

Is this all because it’s Reed ? As was said by Golf Channel multiple people had the same drop including Rory on the 18th - the referee was there and checked and he appeared to think it was fine ?

Obviously suggestions of making the indentation by using his fingers to create it etc can’t be proved so if the ball did make a very small indent and with the rules they play to then his drop was fine - as the referee deemed so

Guess ultimately the only one who will know for sure will be Reed - anything else is just speculation



That’s where its different on the tour - it just needs to make a slight indent as opposed to being “plugged” - the indent can be very small as well - daft I know but that’s the rules they play. It’s not the embedded ball we would witness
		
Click to expand...

As good as NLU can be, they’re certainly not immune from being part of inducing Twitter pile-ons and at times OTT criticism. They do like some golfers eg Spieth, Rory and Tiger and I’ve no doubt their reaction would be different if it were them
I’ll be listening to their next pod with interest of how they reference the Rory incident too.

It seems like it’s these rules that are the problem, and the fact it’s Reed has clearly made it worse - certainly because he’s got history of ‘stuff’


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 31, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355940124085903364
Rory’s shot where he took relief 

https://www.nationalclubgolfer.com/news/patrick-reed-embedded-ball-rules-drama/


----------



## IainP (Jan 31, 2021)

I'm on the US feed, they've just spent 5 minutes showing Reed's & Rory's relief from yesterday with a rules guy, then had Faldo, Baker-Finch, Nobilo & Dotty all giving their views. The former pros were all going for - if any doubt then don't touch, leave the scene as is.


----------



## MarkT (Jan 31, 2021)

You'd normally say 'well he won't do that again'. You wouldn't put it past Reed doing it again today on the 72nd hole. All being well Hovland's putter will haul him in..


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 31, 2021)

Surprised Reed isn’t checking that’s not broken ground


----------



## IainP (Jan 31, 2021)

Sunjae Im definitely having a round of two halves.
-5 first nine
Currently +7 for second nine 😲


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2021)

"Schauffle is just like Finau but with more wins". In all the garbage Ive heard from comms lately this is up there with the best of it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 31, 2021)

It would be great if we could have the US commentary team


----------



## FELL75 (Jan 31, 2021)

IainP said:



			Sunjae Im definitely having a round of two halves.
-5 first nine
Currently +7 for second nine 😲
		
Click to expand...

Love the guy's swing, backswing almost mesmeric!


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 31, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355940124085903364
Rory’s shot where he took relief 

https://www.nationalclubgolfer.com/news/patrick-reed-embedded-ball-rules-drama/

Click to expand...


Takes a lot of heat off reed.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 31, 2021)

garyinderry said:



			Takes a lot of heat off reed.
		
Click to expand...

Not really mate, Rory hasn’t got previous. Mud sticks.

Theres many people who have an axe to grind with Reed, Rory less so.


----------



## Crow (Jan 31, 2021)

Looks like just a bit of shouting to be done now.


----------



## IanM (Jan 31, 2021)

Hopefully. 

He's written down 3 anyway


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 31, 2021)

Crazy when you look at Rory v Reeds stats, Rory 1st in driving distance and accuracy etc Reed well down in driving and accuracy etc. 

If only Rory was a better putter he would have walked this.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 31, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			Crazy when you look at Rory v Reeds stats, Rory 1st in driving distance and accuracy etc Reed well down in driving and accuracy etc.

If only Rory was a better putter he would have walked this.
		
Click to expand...

Rory is just like Westwood, don't fancy them outside of 6 feet.


----------



## MarkT (Jan 31, 2021)

If you were to make up your Ultimate Golfer then I can't think of anyone you'd want more than Reed for pitching. He makes the 'awkward distances' look so easy.


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 31, 2021)

Well Paddy America walked that


----------



## MarkT (Jan 31, 2021)

Schauffele on his Presidents Cup team-mate..


----------



## Crow (Feb 1, 2021)

MarkT said:



			Schauffele on his Presidents Cup team-mate..
		
Click to expand...

Second place finisher Schauffele on his Presidents Cup team-mate..


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 1, 2021)

Crow said:



			Second place finisher Schauffele on his Presidents Cup team-mate..
		
Click to expand...

Second place Schauffele on his *winning* Presidents Cup team-mate


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 1, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Not really mate, Rory hasn’t got previous. Mud sticks.

Theres many people who have an axe to grind with Reed, Rory less so.
		
Click to expand...


What I mean is rory getting relief from a ball bouncing in the rough gives some credence to reeds story.


----------



## IainP (Feb 1, 2021)

garyinderry said:



			What I mean is rory getting relief from a ball bouncing in the rough gives some credence to reeds story.
		
Click to expand...

Did it bounce? I thought that was linked in to show he hadn't called an official over


----------



## Imurg (Feb 1, 2021)

IainP said:



			Did it bounce? I thought that was linked in to show he hadn't called an official over
		
Click to expand...

It did bounce
Hard to see it on the clip but it doesn't seem to bounce as high as Reed's did.
Rory said he thinks it pitched, jumped and fell back into the pitch mark - Reed's definitely didn't.
If the bounce from Rory's ball, or Reed's for that matter, are making indentations in the earth through 2 inch rough then the course would be virtually underwater and no play would be possible and both drops would have plugged to the same degree


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 1, 2021)

MarkT said:



			Schauffele on his Presidents Cup team-mate..
		
Click to expand...

And I think that’s what most of us would have done, waited for the ref👍
The damning thing for me is what his fellow players are saying.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Feb 1, 2021)

Comments from Rory about Saturdays incident Rory McIlroy insists ball was embedded at Farmers Insurance Open | Golf Central | Golf Channel - YouTube

Interestingly he mentions Rory Sabbatini also had an embedded ball on 15th and did exactly the same (obviously no details whether it bounced or not). No reference to ruling from an official for that one either, and that it is common for players to mark their ball and check whether it's broken the service.

That was just mentioned as Rory's personal experience, so two players in one group had embedded balls in four holes. Feels like there were probably quite a few others that did the same yesterday if that's representative so I think Reed has been given an excessively harsh time on this one because of his history.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 1, 2021)

Patrick Reed was found guilty of cheating the minute he picked up the ball

It was leapt upon by the likes of NLU and you only have to read their initial post to see that straight away the pitchforks were out for him - he was called a cheat straight away and by many of these other social media sites 

Reading through the threads on there and you could see that they were unsure of the process and that they were demanding he be banned , kicked off the tour etc etc 

Even when a few rules guys explained it to them that the process he followed was 100% correct - he followed the rules , that was still ignored because it was Patrick Reed 

The tournament referee even stated that it was fine and that many other players had done the same this week 

Now contrast that to the reaction to Rory who took the same drop for the same sort of embedded ball - called no referee over - no pitchforks , no statements of cheating - Rory even clarified that it happened a few times in his group on the Saturday and golf Channel also stated there was many areas on the course that were very soft under foot 

Patrick Reed has an on course demeanour and attitude that not everyone likes , he has had rumours ( nothing confirmed ) floating around from college days and that mud has stuck - he was penalised for improving his lie once just like many other players have in the past 

Seems to be a lot of this may stem from people just not liking him as he was going through the ranks - he didn’t confirm to the norm and that has given him a stigma , players like Woods and even Monty have had the same accusations about “manipulating” the rules in the past as well - they certainly haven’t been labelled a cheat 

Patrick Reed is just going to feed of it all and just keep winning and prob stick two fingers up to the establishment - maybe that attitudes needed in a sport that still has the stuffy reputation


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 1, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Patrick Reed was found guilty of cheating the minute he picked up the ball

It was leapt upon by the likes of NLU and you only have to read their initial post to see that straight away the pitchforks were out for him - he was called a cheat straight away and by many of these other social media sites

Reading through the threads on there and you could see that they were unsure of the process and that they were demanding he be banned , kicked off the tour etc etc

Even when a few rules guys explained it to them that the process he followed was 100% correct - he followed the rules , that was still ignored because it was Patrick Reed

The tournament referee even stated that it was fine and that many other players had done the same this week

Now contrast that to the reaction to Rory who took the same drop for the same sort of embedded ball - called no referee over - no pitchforks , no statements of cheating - Rory even clarified that it happened a few times in his group on the Saturday and golf Channel also stated there was many areas on the course that were very soft under foot

Patrick Reed has an on course demeanour and attitude that not everyone likes , he has had rumours ( nothing confirmed ) floating around from college days and that mud has stuck - he was penalised for improving his lie once just like many other players have in the past

Seems to be a lot of this may stem from people just not liking him as he was going through the ranks - he didn’t confirm to the norm and that has given him a stigma , players like Woods and even Monty have had the same accusations about “manipulating” the rules in the past as well - they certainly haven’t been labelled a cheat

Patrick Reed is just going to feed of it all and just keep winning and prob stick two fingers up to the establishment - maybe that attitudes needed in a sport that still has the stuffy reputation
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree with you I think Reed was castigated wrongly. 

Some commentators  and certainly some on social media including on here we’re too quick to call him a cheat. 

We will never know if he did cheat and I’m not saying either way, but to jump on the bandwagon and call him out as a cheat and tarnishing his reputation farther is just another way of online bulling.


----------



## rosecott (Feb 1, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			And I think that’s what most of us would have done, waited for the ref👍
The damning thing for me is what his fellow players are saying.
		
Click to expand...

There was no requirement to call a rules official.

From the PGA Tour on embedded balls:

"There is NO longer a requirement to announce to your marker or another player your intention to mark and lift the ball to check if it is embedded, but it is still good practice to do so."


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 1, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			trouble is its partly these silly rules the pro's have of embedded ball in the rough, play it as it lies, if you miss the fairway by 50 yards there should be a penaulty not free drops all over the shop. if it plugs in the fairway fair enough a drop, IMO of course
		
Click to expand...

It does seem contradictory that if you land in a divot on a pristine fairway you have to play it as it lies, but if it embeds slightly in the deep rough you get relief?


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 1, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			It does seem contradictory that if you land in a divot on a pristine fairway you have to play it as it lies, but if it embeds slightly in the deep rough you get relief? 

Click to expand...

 if you plug on a fairway you get relief i think??

i suppose the Divot rule was open to abuse, but i think you should still get it if its a seeded divot, as you are just undoing what a greens keepers has done to repair, but thats not going to change anytime soon


----------



## Whydowedoit (Feb 1, 2021)

Ended up a very classy win by Patrick Reed. A highly skilled player, with a slightly old fashioned game, who I find a joy to follow. Its nice to see one of the true players win, rather than a 400 yard bomber. His short game & course management are just exquisite. Magical. A real shame some have to continually berate him. It was a fascinating watch to see how he held his nerve throughout. i enjoyed the commentary by Andrew Coltart too. Been a great weekends Golf on TV with Dubai as well. So frustrating to be stuck indoors in lockdown.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 1, 2021)

rosecott said:



			There was no requirement to call a rules official.

From the PGA Tour on embedded balls:

"There is NO longer a requirement to announce to your marker or another player your intention to mark and lift the ball to check if it is embedded, but it is still good practice to do so."
		
Click to expand...

Jim, an open question. Is there a grey area over this incident with Reed..
Reason I say that, if fellow pros are talking about it/him, do they see it differently to how Reed called it.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 1, 2021)

Paul Casey 253 with an iron! How?


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 1, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Paul Casey 253 with an iron! How?
		
Click to expand...

He is a member of this forum. Standard distance 😉


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 1, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Paul Casey 253 with an iron! How?
		
Click to expand...

He's good at golf?


----------



## yandabrown (Feb 1, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Paul Casey 253 with an iron! How?
		
Click to expand...

He took a bit off it?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 1, 2021)

rosecott said:



			There was no requirement to call a rules official.

From the PGA Tour on embedded balls:

"There is NO longer a requirement to announce to your marker or another player your intention to mark and lift the ball to check if it is embedded, but it is still good practice to do so."
		
Click to expand...

What Reed and others did was within the rules.
What I find strange is most tour players don’t touch their ball until they get a ruling first.
It’s been like that forever just in case they make a mistake which is very costly at their level.
But here we have several players not needing a ruling and doing it themselves 
I think it’s open to abuse and at the very least one op should be present when the ball is lifted.


----------



## IainP (Feb 1, 2021)

I was reflecting, if Reed had just dropped the ball and hit it, would there have been the storm?
Ironically, it may be part way through he thought - I might be challenged on this, I best pull the ref in. And that maybe went against in the viewers eyes.
Pretty sure the bounce didn't help, neither did the finger poking. Probably also that he managed to find a good drop and play a good shot.
As entertainment, it certainly put the tournament into focus. Really wasn't surprised to see him shrug off and win. Despite the noise that follows, watching the actual golf part it is hard to deny the talent.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 1, 2021)

If Patrick Reed was entitled to do what he did, why call a referee after moving the ball; why call a referee at all?  Neither of the Rorys did, they don't have to.

Why mask the ball in your hand for so long & then put it down?

If it was embedded, why do you need to appear to probe around with your fingers?  You saw the ball was embedded.

Why call McIlroy out for not calling a referee via a tweet when it is agreed that you don't need to call a referee?  Classic deflection.

If none of the 3 pros & 3 caddies saw the ball bounce, why ask the Marshall if it bounced?  Because the 6 of them couldn't see it finish  But didn't see it tends to give credibility where couldn't see it doesn't.

Some of the fuss is because it's Patrick Reed.  But most of it is because if WHAT Patrick Reed DID, and HOW Patrick Reed DID IT.


----------



## Crow (Feb 1, 2021)

Is this Reed thing still dragging on?

Let me add something to the party that I just spotted on a YouTube video.

The video below discusses Reed's drop and McIlroy's drop.
There's nothing I can see that Reed did wrong and nobody else has been able to prove anything so, unless evidence is forthcoming, let's move on from Reed.

*BUT,* McIlroy looks to have transgressed to me and here's why.
On the video check frame at 2:25 and note the rule, "and the lifted ball must not be cleaned"
Jump ahead to 5:25, McIlroy asks Sabbatini about a club length for drop then stands up and we see his caddie cleaning Rory's ball in the towel before handing it back to him.  
Well, a good job it wasn't Reed's caddie or all hell would be breaking loose.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 1, 2021)

Crow said:



			Is this Reed thing still dragging on?

Let me add something to the party that I just spotted on a YouTube video.

The video below discusses Reed's drop and McIlroy's drop.
There's nothing I can see that Reed did wrong and nobody else has been able to prove anything so, unless evidence is forthcoming, let's move on from Reed.

*BUT,* McIlroy looks to have transgressed to me and here's why.
On the video check frame at 2:25 and note the rule, "and the lifted ball must not be cleaned"
Jump ahead to 5:25, McIlroy asks Sabbatini about a club length for drop then stands up and we see his caddie cleaning Rory's ball in the towel before handing it back to him.  
Well, a good job it wasn't Reed's caddie or all hell would be breaking loose. 







Click to expand...


*16.4 Lifting Ball to See If It Lies in Condition Where Relief Allowed*
If a player reasonably believes that his or her ball lies in a condition where free relief is allowed under Rule 15.2, 16.1 or 16.3, but cannot decide that without lifting the ball:


The player may lift the ball to see if relief is allowed, but:
The spot of the ball must first be marked, and the lifted ball must not be cleaned (except on the putting green) (see Rule 14.1).
If the player lifts the ball without having this reasonable belief (except on the putting green where the player may lift under Rule 13.1b), he or she gets one penalty stroke.

If relief is allowed and the player takes relief, there is no penalty even if the player did not mark the spot of the ball before lifting it or cleaned the lifted ball.

If relief is not allowed, or if the player chooses not to take relief that is allowed:


The player gets one penalty stroke if he or she did not mark the spot of the ball before lifting it or cleaned the lifted ball when not allowed, and
The ball must be replaced on its original spot (see Rule 14.2).





Rule 16.4 is the rule in the frame, but only part of it.  The two pertinent parts of it appear to be;

If a player reasonably believes that his or her ball lies in a condition where free relief is allowed under Rule 15.2, 16.1 or 16.3, *but cannot decide that without lifting the ball*:


*The player may lift the ball to see if relief is allowed, but*:
The spot of the ball must first be marked, and* the lifted ball must not be cleaned *(except on the putting green) (see Rule 14.1).
And;

*If relief is allowed* and the player takes relief, *there is no penalty even if the player* did not mark the spot of the ball before lifting it or* cleaned the lifted ball.*

So it seems to me that if McIlroy is entitled to relief, as he determined he was by his declaration prior to lifting it, then he is not lifting it to decide if he is entitled to relief and there is no penalty for cleaning the ball, as it has not been lifted to decide if relief is allowed.

Have I got that right; or has he committed the violation under some other rule; or maybe all hell isn't breaking loose because McIlroy did it right?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 1, 2021)

Crow said:



			Is this Reed thing still dragging on?

Let me add something to the party that I just spotted on a YouTube video.

The video below discusses Reed's drop and McIlroy's drop.
There's nothing I can see that Reed did wrong and nobody else has been able to prove anything so, unless evidence is forthcoming, let's move on from Reed.

*BUT,* McIlroy looks to have transgressed to me and here's why.
On the video check frame at 2:25 and note the rule, "and the lifted ball must not be cleaned"
Jump ahead to 5:25, McIlroy asks Sabbatini about a club length for drop then stands up and we see his caddie cleaning Rory's ball in the towel before handing it back to him.  
Well, a good job it wasn't Reed's caddie or all hell would be breaking loose. 







Click to expand...

Once Rory established he was taking relief under the embedded ball rule he was allowed to clean it 

Both players followed the rules correctly 

Reed from his actions wanted to make sure it was ok to take the drop hence why he placed the ball on the ground to ensure it wasn’t cleaned because if the ref said that it wasn’t embedded then he would have had to replace it without cleaning it


----------



## Crow (Feb 1, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



*16.4 Lifting Ball to See If It Lies in Condition Where Relief Allowed*
If a player reasonably believes that his or her ball lies in a condition where free relief is allowed under Rule 15.2, 16.1 or 16.3, but cannot decide that without lifting the ball:


The player may lift the ball to see if relief is allowed, but:
The spot of the ball must first be marked, and the lifted ball must not be cleaned (except on the putting green) (see Rule 14.1).
If the player lifts the ball without having this reasonable belief (except on the putting green where the player may lift under Rule 13.1b), he or she gets one penalty stroke.

If relief is allowed and the player takes relief, there is no penalty even if the player did not mark the spot of the ball before lifting it or cleaned the lifted ball.

If relief is not allowed, or if the player chooses not to take relief that is allowed:


The player gets one penalty stroke if he or she did not mark the spot of the ball before lifting it or cleaned the lifted ball when not allowed, and
The ball must be replaced on its original spot (see Rule 14.2).





Rule 16.4 is the rule in the frame, but only part of it.  The two pertinent parts of it appear to be;

If a player reasonably believes that his or her ball lies in a condition where free relief is allowed under Rule 15.2, 16.1 or 16.3, *but cannot decide that without lifting the ball*:


*The player may lift the ball to see if relief is allowed, but*:
The spot of the ball must first be marked, and* the lifted ball must not be cleaned *(except on the putting green) (see Rule 14.1).
And;

*If relief is allowed* and the player takes relief, *there is no penalty even if the player* did not mark the spot of the ball before lifting it or* cleaned the lifted ball.*

So it seems to me that if McIlroy is entitled to relief, as he determined he was by his declaration prior to lifting it, then he is not lifting it to decide if he is entitled to relief and there is no penalty for cleaning the ball, as it has not been lifted to decide if relief is allowed.

Have I got that right; or has he committed the violation under some other rule; or maybe all hell isn't breaking loose because McIlroy did it right? 

Click to expand...




Traminator said:



			I don't get your point.
You can't clean it before ascertaining that it was embedded as you might need to replace it back to the original position.
Once it's established you get relief, you can clean it.
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Once Rory established he was taking relief under the embedded ball rule he was allowed to clean it

Both players followed the rules correctly

Reed from his actions wanted to make sure it was ok to take the drop hence why he placed the ball on the ground to ensure it wasn’t cleaned because if the ref said that it wasn’t embedded then he would have had to replace it without cleaning it
		
Click to expand...

Looks like I was wrong.


----------



## IainP (Feb 1, 2021)

Crow said:



			Looks like I was wrong.
		
Click to expand...

A CrowPerson's prerogative 😉😁


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 2, 2021)

the thing that doesn't sit right with me between the two, was one chose to re-enact a scene from amaerican pie to try and justify the drop and only one got a plain advantage from the drop.

one dropped back to the base of the rough and couldn't be seen , the other sat up nice and was visible..


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 2, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			the thing that doesn't sit right with me between the two, was one chose to re-enact a scene from amaerican pie to try and justify the drop and only one got a plain advantage from the drop.

one dropped back to the base of the rough and couldn't be seen , the other sat up nice and was visible..

Click to expand...

Whatever the ins and outs of this.
Dropping is an art.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 2, 2021)

Some interesting points.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 2, 2021)

garyinderry said:









Some interesting points.
		
Click to expand...

There is some interesting points.
The main one for me is a player should not be able to just pick his ball up without at least a pp or op being there.
If he was calling a ref why didn’t he just leave the ball where it was?
Maybe he thought the ref would say NO.
It comes across as although he has adhered to the letter of the law, they still don’t belive him but can’t call him a cheat.
That shows to me the rule is flawed.
Imagine this in your club matchplay. It’s wide open for abuse every time your op gets a bad lie he can pick it up and say it’s plugged.
Can see a few arguments over this.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 2, 2021)

garyinderry said:









Some interesting points.
		
Click to expand...

Is that Chambelee ? 

I wonder if they are dissecting it all the 9th degree because it’s Reed 

For example - Rory’s ball also bounced , so on that equation how was his ball embedded - even more so when it didn’t bounce as high as Reeds . Rory picked the ball up also with ease after it was marked 

How someone handles the ball I think they are just looking for something to point the finger at 

The one area where you don’t want to see is the poking the finger into the hole - if he put the tee peg down then the area is marked and you either take the drop if you are 100% sure or you ask the referee 

As for the legally and morally etc - did they ask the same questions when Mickleson takes his drops from everywhere , even DeChambeu ants , then the Mickelson chase after the ball and stop it going off the green etc - the whole tour is full of incidents that are within the rules legally but morally - maybe not 

But they don’t get this level of exposure - statements like “text 21 players etc” is just poor and looks like bullying in some respect 

I would hope and expect that the same level of scrutiny happens to all - especially from the likes of NLU


----------



## Imurg (Feb 2, 2021)

It's a fact of life that players in any sport that have "previous" are going to be scrutinised more.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 2, 2021)

Imurg said:



			It's a fact of life that players in any sport that have "previous" are going to be scrutinised more.
		
Click to expand...

Had you read Mr Carter's piece before posting that? https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/55890260

You are right. It's like the footballer who dives.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 2, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Had you read Mr Carter's piece before posting that? https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/55890260

You are right. It's like the footballer who dives.
		
Click to expand...

Ha!
No, hadn't seen that..honest


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 2, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Had you read Mr Carter's piece before posting that? https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/55890260

You are right. It's like the footballer who dives.
		
Click to expand...

He says “he’s under scrutiny even though he hasn’t broken the rules”
That to me shows it’s a bad rule change and even the tour ref knows this.

In theory I could deem every second shot plugged and drop without even telling my op.
How many times would he let me do this before he intervened.
All within the rules, it’s a bad rule and needs sorting out.


----------



## sweaty sock (Feb 2, 2021)

What seals it for me is why ask if it bounced? If you cant tell that a ball is plugged, then its not plugged.  

Rory didnt ask if it bounced, just saw it was embedded, asked his playing partners if they wanted to check, then took relief.

Reed, asked if it had bounce, in my view to see how likely it was he'd get away with it, then had to ask a rules official over to check if there was even a plug mark?


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Feb 2, 2021)

sweaty sock said:



			What seals it for me is why ask if it bounced? If you cant tell that a ball is plugged, then its not plugged. 

Rory didnt ask if it bounced, just saw it was embedded, asked his playing partners if they wanted to check, then took relief.

Reed, asked if it had bounce, in my view to see how likely it was he'd get away with it, then had to ask a rules official over to check if there was even a plug mark?
		
Click to expand...


We just don't know as the camera clip was just catching up with Rory at the time (he was already over the ball inspecting it). In his interview he said "the information Partick had at the time, and the information I had at the time is that the ball hadn't bounced" so presumably that info came from someone unless he's just referring to not having it seen it bounce from distance through the trees and then it's just strange phrasing as you'd say i didn't see it bounce.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 2, 2021)

sweaty sock said:



			What seals it for me is why ask if it bounced? If you cant tell that a ball is plugged, then its not plugged.

Rory didnt ask if it bounced, just saw it was embedded, asked his playing partners if they wanted to check, then took relief.

Reed, asked if it had bounce, in my view to see how likely it was he'd get away with it, then had to ask a rules official over to check if there was even a plug mark?
		
Click to expand...

That could be a case of Rory not taking enough care to ensure he was complying with the rules or worse still indifference. Particularly as his ball also bounced. 

Whereas Reed could be said to be making certain that his actions were OK.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 2, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			That could be a case of Rory not taking enough care to ensure he was complying with the rules or worse still indifference. Particularly as his ball also bounced.

*Whereas Reed could be said to be making certain that his actions were OK.*

Click to expand...

If he was seriously bothered about that he'd have left the ball where it was until the referee gets there.  Smacks more of a man trying to give a veneer of respectability to his actions to me.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 2, 2021)

As one hits a golf ball many yards into the air, I think the question most people would ask is " Has it plugged" rather than "did it bounce"..
After all, hitting it 30 yards in the air one would expect it to come down again.
At the end of the day we're clutching at straws
Only he knows what's really happened 
My final take on it is that there seem to be enough people at the sharp end of the game who are not happy with the situation to give me doubts that what he did was 100% above board.
Like it or not, the scrutiny has ramped up a notch or 2.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Feb 2, 2021)

Always found the Reed dislike a bit odd. People often desperately try to justify their dislike for him by bringing up his personal life, but they are obsessed with Tiger Woods who is by those standards a terrible human being. 

As for the rules transgressions, I don’t believe he did much wrong in this situation, the clip showing that the ball bounced is quite meaningless as none of the players saw it happen? I think the rules official comes off in a worse light.

You only need to watch the golf on TV weekly to see that every pro golfer is bending the rules to the maximum, they take relief from almost anything and walk all over the rules officials.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 2, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			If he was seriously bothered about that he'd have left the ball where it was until the referee gets there.  Smacks more of a man trying to give a veneer of respectability to his actions to me.
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily. 

The rules permit the player to lift his ball to confirm, or otherwise, if the plane of the surface had been broken. 

Having done so he then called upon the referee to make his judgement. 

The referee could, at that stage, have instructed him to return the ball to its original position which Reed had correctly marked. 

Rory, on the other hand,  decided his assessment was correct and did not call a referee. Again  as permitted by the rules.


----------



## Crow (Feb 2, 2021)

Here's the full feed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355659901897486341


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 2, 2021)

Reed walked to that ball with the intention of getting relief. 

Why ask did it bounce?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 2, 2021)

garyinderry said:



			Reed walked to that ball with the intention of getting relief.

Why ask did it bounce?
		
Click to expand...

If you, your caddy, your two playing partners and their caddies never saw it bounce on a course that was, after very heavy rain  soft it might be reasonable to assume that you were likely to find your ball embedded. 

You could as easily ask why McIlroy didn't ask those nearby if his ball had bounced. 

Was he approaching his ball with the intention of taking a free drop, regardless?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 2, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



*If you, your caddy, your two playing partners and their caddies never saw it bounce* on a course that was, after very heavy rain  soft it might be reasonable to assume that you were likely to find your ball embedded.

You could as easily ask why McIlroy didn't ask those nearby if his ball had bounced.

Was he approaching his ball with the intention of taking a free drop, regardless?
		
Click to expand...

The reason they never saw it bounce is because they couldn't see it bounce, as the camera shot showed; very different to never saw it bounce because they couldn't see the point of bounce.  He also very nicely twists the marshal's "I didn't see it bounce" into "She said it didn't bounce". 

Stuff like that doesn't help his cause for me.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 2, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			The reason they never saw it bounce is because they couldn't see it bounce, as the camera shot showed; very different to never saw it bounce because they couldn't see the point of bounce.  He also very nicely twists the marshal's "I didn't see it bounce" into "She said it didn't bounce".

Stuff like that doesn't help his cause for me.
		
Click to expand...

Must just be me but there were two similar incidents and, to me  the Reed incident was the less disturbing.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Feb 2, 2021)

garyinderry said:



			Reed walked to that ball with the intention of getting relief.

Why ask did it bounce?
		
Click to expand...

Because it rained a lot and parts of the course were therefore very wet, including that area. I imagine he could feel it under foot, and naturally you'd suspect (having not seen your ball bounce) that it may not have bounced.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 2, 2021)

JonnyGutteridge said:



			Because it rained a lot and parts of the course were therefore very wet, including that area. I imagine he could feel it under foot, and naturally you'd suspect (having not seen your ball bounce) that it may not have bounced.
		
Click to expand...


He was walking along a path.  Haha




I have no clue what he was doing.  When checking to see if a ball is embedded you are usually very careful not to disturb the area around the ball. He sticks a tee in and lifts the ball in his right hand, then seemingly pokes about with that hand. Decideds he needs a rules official before going at the area again with the ball in his hand. Then leaves the ball well away from the scene. 

Very suspicious behaviour at the very least.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 2, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Must just be me but there were two similar incidents and, to me  the Reed incident was the less disturbing.
		
Click to expand...

Well we'll agree to differ then.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 2, 2021)

garyinderry said:



			He was walking along a path.  Haha




I have no clue what he was doing.  When checking to see if a ball is embedded you are usually very careful not to disturb the area around the ball. He sticks a tee in and lifts the ball in his right hand, then seemingly pokes about with that hand. Decideds he needs a rules official before going at the area again with the ball in his hand. Then leaves the ball well away from the scene.

Very suspicious behaviour at the very least.
		
Click to expand...

Damn sight less suspicious than Rory who did it so quickly there was no chance of anyone checking his actions.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 2, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Damn sight less suspicious than Rory who did it so quickly there was no chance of anyone checking his actions.
		
Click to expand...


I'm not entirely convinced by rory either.   There isnt the same amount of video available on how he conducted himself. 

He seemed fairly convinced it was an embedded ball. Called it as such. Reed needed a refs opinion. 

Rory's playing partners really should be made to protect the field to confirm what he says. 

The rules are silly and open to abuse. 

Maybe both balls did break the ground on the 2nd bounce.  I'm not so sure.


----------



## howbow88 (Feb 3, 2021)

NLU's podcast went in hard on him, but I agreed with a lot of what they said. Particularly on how when things might look dodgy rules wise, you give players the benefit of the doubt if they deserve it. 

Rory for example, has previous for sticking to the rules and even going above and beyond in realms of 'fairness' https://www.google.com/amp/s/golf.c...roy-2020-pga-championship-rules-incident/amp/

Reed is the absolute opposite. Much like a thief that is caught hovering around the cookie jar... Maybe he didn't do anything wrong, but with his previous record he is not entitled to any benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 3, 2021)

garyinderry said:



			I'm not entirely convinced by rory either.   There isnt the same amount of video available on how he conducted himself.

He seemed fairly convinced it was an embedded ball. Called it as such. Reed needed a refs opinion.

Rory's playing partners really should be made to protect the field to confirm what he says.

The rules are silly and open to abuse.

Maybe both balls did break the ground on the 2nd bounce.  I'm not so sure.
		
Click to expand...

That's my point. 

Reed sought a referee's opinion whereas Rory just took it upon himself to unilaterally decide.

As for the rule I agree that it is unsatisfactory. 

A simple answer, and I realise that it would never be introduced, would be to do away with "Free Relief".

If you need to pick and drop it costs a shot, regardless of circumstances. 

Some might claim that would be unfair but if everyone plays to the same rules then it evens up. Would also speed up play as referees would not be called upon so often.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 3, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			That's my point.

Reed sought a referee's opinion whereas Rory just took it upon himself to unilaterally decide..
		
Click to expand...

Rory sought a 2nd opinion. He said to those he was playing with that his ball was plugged.
Because, rightly or wrongly, Rory has the respect of his fellow professionals and they felt no need to confirm his judgement.
Reed, it seems, didn't have that luxury and had to call in a referee. 
One wonders why Reed doesn't have that luxury.....
The journo John Huggan has summed it up for me..Reed is a Great player but he'll never be a Great Golfer.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 3, 2021)

Imurg said:



*Rory sought a 2nd opinion.* He said to those he was playing with that his ball was plugged.
Because, rightly or wrongly, Rory has the respect of his fellow professionals and they felt no need to confirm his judgement.
Reed, it seems, didn't have that luxury and had to call in a referee.
One wonders why Reed doesn't have that luxury.....
The journo John Huggan has summed it up for me..Reed is a Great player but he'll never be a Great Golfer.
		
Click to expand...

That’s not really looking for a second opinion though - he said his ball is embedded and was taking a drop , the second opinion he asked for was what drop could he have ? A club length or line of sight ( strange he didn’t know ) 

Reed sought the second opinion of a fully qualified rules official


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 3, 2021)

Rory most certainly didn't seek a second opinion. 

He announced what he was doing to only one of his PP's, Sabbatini.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 3, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Rory sought a 2nd opinion. He said to those he was playing with that his ball was plugged.
Because, rightly or wrongly, Rory has the respect of his fellow professionals and they felt no need to confirm his judgement.
Reed, it seems, didn't have that luxury and had to call in a referee.
One wonders why Reed doesn't have that luxury.....
The journo John Huggan has summed it up for me..Reed is a Great player but he'll never be a Great Golfer.
		
Click to expand...

wasn't Rory told by Sabbatini what to do as he had taken a sim drop earlier in the round as had their other PP


----------



## Imurg (Feb 3, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That’s not really looking for a second opinion though - he said his ball is embedded and was taking a drop , the second opinion he asked for was what drop could he have ? A club length or line of sight ( strange he didn’t know )

Reed sought the second opinion of a fully qualified rules official
		
Click to expand...

What I'm say is that Rory announced that he thought his ball was plugged - that is an open invitation for anyone to come over and verify it.
None of the other players felt the need to come over and confirm it. Why?
Because they didn't feel that Rory was trying to pull a fast one.
Reed felt he needed the opinion of a referee to confirm and my feeling is that its because he was trying to pull a fast one and his playing partners would have known that.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 3, 2021)

Imurg said:



			What I'm say is that Rory announced that he thought his ball was plugged - that is an open invitation for anyone to come over and verify it.
None of the other players felt the need to come over and confirm it. Why?
Because they didn't feel that Rory was trying to pull a fast one.
Reed felt he needed the opinion of a referee to confirm and my feeling is that its because he was trying to pull a fast one and his playing partners would have known that.
		
Click to expand...

What?

The players would have known but the referee wouldn't? That's pretty convoluted reasoning.

And as for Rory's " invitation" to his PP's, well they would have had to be pretty damp quick as he was already picking up his ball by the time he said anything.


----------



## fundy (Feb 3, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That’s not really looking for a second opinion though - he said his ball is embedded and was taking a drop , the second opinion he asked for was what drop could he have ? A club length or line of sight ( strange he didn’t know )

*Reed sought the second opinion of a fully qualified rules official*

Click to expand...

not until hed already moved the ball from its massive embedded pitchmark though


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 3, 2021)

Looking at the feeds it does seem very unlikely that either ball would have plugged even considering that these guys consider the ball to be 'plugged' if the ball has broken the surface even slightly.

Several things that raise my eyebrows though with the Reed incident; he held the ball in his the palm of his hand for a significant amount of time (that's allowed, but not advisable), the rough was at least 2 - 3 inches deep!, the amount of poking and prodding he proceeded to do before the official arrived, he knew he would have a significantly improved lie with a drop (Rory was dropping into the same rough that his ball had come to rest in). My opinion is that he knew exactly what he was doing.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 3, 2021)

fundy said:



			not until hed already moved the ball from its massive embedded pitchmark though 

Click to expand...

Just like Mcilroy.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 3, 2021)

Crow said:



			Here's the full feed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355659901897486341

Click to expand...

Apologies if its been mentioned before but watching this clip when he puts the driver down to measure his club length the grip is nearer the hole than the tee peg where the ball "embedded" and then when he drops the ball it appears to come to rest in front of the tee peg nearest the path (probably where it would have been anyway if he had measured from the "embedded" ball) Not a good look


----------



## Crow (Feb 3, 2021)

upsidedown said:



			Apologies if its been mentioned before but watching this clip when he puts the driver down to measure his club length the grip is nearer the hole than the tee peg where the ball "embedded" and then when he drops the ball it appears to come to rest in front of the tee peg nearest the path (probably where it would have been anyway if he had measured from the "embedded" ball) Not a good look
		
Click to expand...

The hole isn't at right angles to the path, and there's a rules official practically breathing down his neck for the whole dropping procedure.  When dropped Reed then asks the official if it's okay, the official goes behind the ball and checks to see if it's closer to the hole, we can only assume not as he then tells Reed to proceed.
Why is that not a good look?


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 3, 2021)

Crow said:



			The hole isn't at right angles to the path, and there's a rules official practically breathing down his neck for the whole dropping procedure.  When dropped Reed then asks the official if it's okay, the official goes behind the ball and checks to see if it's closer to the hole, we can only assume not as he then tells Reed to proceed.
Why is that not a good look?
		
Click to expand...

From the camera angle the hole is behind the camera so to speak and the grip of the club is nearer the camera than the tee peg marking, surely the grip should be next to tee peg not about 9 to 12 inches away from it and to me appears to be nearer the hole?


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 3, 2021)

It doesn't matter that the ball comes to rest nearer the hole than the tee peg marking the club length, as long as it is not nearer the hole than the reference point.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 3, 2021)

have had another look on my laptop now rather than my phone . He only marks the relief area by the driver head and then when he and the ref look at the dropped ball they use the tee peg he marked the ball with ( reference point?) and the one by the driver head . Ball bounced away from the latter and when he picks up tee from RP it looks nearer the hole ?


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Feb 3, 2021)

The tee-peg marking out the drop is only 1 club distance from the original position, it's doesn't have to be placed at an exact 'straight line no nearer the hole' only the place where the ball hits the ground on dropping and where is comes to rest can't be nearer the hole than the original position (There is a few more regulations )


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 3, 2021)

Whereditgo said:



			It doesn't matter that the ball comes to rest nearer the hole than the tee peg marking the club length, as long as it is not nearer the hole than the reference point.
		
Click to expand...

Just for clarification  
"When a ball is embedded in the general area, free relief may be taken. The reference point for taking relief is the spot right behind where the ball is embedded. A ball must be dropped in and *come to rest in the relief area*. The relief area is one club-length from the reference point, is not nearer to the hole than the reference point and must be in the general area. "
If it came to rest nearer the hole than the tee peg marking the club length doesn't it mean it has come to rest outside of the relief area ?


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Feb 3, 2021)

upsidedown said:



			Just for clarification 
"When a ball is embedded in the general area, free relief may be taken. The reference point for taking relief is the spot right behind where the ball is embedded. A ball must be dropped in and *come to rest in the relief area*. The relief area is one club-length from the reference point, is not nearer to the hole than the reference point and must be in the general area. "
If it came to rest nearer the hole than the tee peg marking the club length doesn't it mean it has come to rest outside of the relief area ?
		
Click to expand...

So if you mark your 1 club length away from the hole, and you drop in that area, do you think you have to re-drop if the ball comes to rest nearer the hole than than tee-peg


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 3, 2021)

Steve Wilkes said:



			So if you mark your 1 club length away from the hole, and you drop in that area, do you think you have to re-drop if the ball comes to rest nearer the hole than than tee-peg
		
Click to expand...

By my understanding of the rules , yes I would re drop as it's outside of the measured relief area.
https://www.randa.org/Rog/2019/Rule...rence point for taking,be in the general area.


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Feb 3, 2021)

upsidedown said:



			By my understanding of the rules , yes I would re drop as it's outside of the measured relief area.
https://www.randa.org/Rog/2019/Rules/The-Rules-of-Golf/Rule-16#:~:text=The reference point for taking,be in the general area.
		
Click to expand...

No you are inside the relief area, but in front of the tee-peg, have you never marked out you 1 club in a direction away from the hole?


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 3, 2021)

It's very difficult to tell the angles from where the camera is situated, but it looks to me as though the right hand club length at 90 deg to the direction of play would be on the path, therefore anything on the grass between the two tee pegs would be a legitimate drop and the rules official was standing right next to him when he carried out the whole marking and dropping procedure.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 3, 2021)

Steve Wilkes said:



			No you are inside the relief area, but in front of the tee-peg, have you never marked out you 1 club in a direction away from the hole?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I've dropped away from the hole but I've always marked it out as per the diagram in the link 👍


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 3, 2021)

Whereditgo said:



			It's very difficult to tell the angles from where the camera is situated, but it looks to me as though the right hand club length at 90 deg to the direction of play would be on the path, therefore anything on the grass between the two tee pegs would be a legitimate drop and the rules official was standing right next to him when he carried out the whole marking and dropping procedure.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is and just as Reed drops the ball the ref gets in the way.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 3, 2021)

Never ceases to amaze me, the number of "armchair" referees who seem to have a better judgement of these situations than the on site official.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 3, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Never ceases to amaze me, the number of "armchair" referees who seem to have a better judgement of these situations than the on site official.
		
Click to expand...

Nor me and I generally don't get involved in these kind of discussions and having viewed the footage again i can see how he might have measured with the driver at an angle that is not 90 degrees to the direction of play and then when the ball ends up in front of the tee peg it's still inside the relief area . I showed the clip to SM and she immediately said he needs to drop that again as the balls has gone forward of the tee peg.
I have the upmost respect for the referee's and fully appreciate the work and time they put in to be qualified to officiate  at such a high level as I play regularly with a  "England referee" and always enjoy our discussions on the rules as this way this evening.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Feb 3, 2021)

Imurg said:



			What I'm say is that Rory announced that he thought his ball was plugged - that is an open invitation for anyone to come over and verify it.
None of the other players felt the need to come over and confirm it. Why?
Because they didn't feel that Rory was trying to pull a fast one.
Reed felt he needed the opinion of a referee to confirm and my feeling is that its because he was trying to pull a fast one and his playing partners would have known that.
		
Click to expand...


Reed announced to his playing partners that he was going to check it way before calling the rules official. None of them came over to check, so presumably that’s because they didn’t feel he was pulling a fast one based on that logic so also fine?

Did laugh, announced today (4 days later) that “apparently” one of the marshalls trod on Rory’s ball hence why he thought embedded. I like Rory a lot but that’s just the tour offering protection, no way that takes four days to come out and isn’t rectified at the time.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 3, 2021)

Apologies if already stated:
Apparently someone stood on Rory’s ball - he received an email from the tour stating that someone had come forward to say they’d walked in his ball, hence it being embedded.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 4, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Apologies if already stated:
Apparently *someone stood on Rory’s ball* - he received an email from the tour stating that someone had come forward to say they’d walked in his ball, hence it being embedded.
		
Click to expand...

Probably Reed who did that as well.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 4, 2021)

I am right in thinking European Tour entry lists are based on 2019 rankings?

It appears that those who graduated onto tour last season and have improved their ranking postion over the course of the 2020 season are been penalised and not getting entry into the current events...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 4, 2021)

saving_par said:



			I am right in thinking European Tour entry lists are based on 2019 rankings?

It appears that those who graduated onto tour last season and have improved their ranking postion over the course of the 2020 season are been penalised and not getting entry into the current events...
		
Click to expand...

I know the guys that qualified for 2000 from Challenge Tour and ET qualfiying kept their exemptions through to this season as well


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 4, 2021)

Today is Phoenixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx . Apparently letting 5k spectators in. It wont be the same but it is still a fun tournament. Oh, and it will be blue skies and sunny


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 4, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I know the guys that qualified for 2000 from Challenge Tour and ET qualfiying kept their exemptions through to this season as well
		
Click to expand...

Going back 20 years is some exemption....

At the same time some of these guys who finished top 60 last year for example are not getting into events and guys who had a shocker last year and would have lost their cards under normal circumstances are getting entry into events.

There was enough played last year surely that the end of season rankings should have counted for something.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 4, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Going back 20 years is some exemption....

At the same time some of these guys who finished top 60 last year for example are not getting into events and guys who had a shocker last year and would have lost their cards under normal circumstances are getting entry into events.

There was enough played last year surely that the end of season rankings should have counted for something.
		
Click to expand...

Think what it must be like on the fringes the Tour in America  where a similar situation exists regarding previous standings.

I understand that they are now having pre-qualifying for the Monday qualifier such is the demand for spaces.🤔


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 4, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Going back 20 years is some exemption....

At the same time some of these guys who finished top 60 last year for example are not getting into events and guys who had a shocker last year and would have lost their cards under normal circumstances are getting entry into events.

There was enough played last year surely that the end of season rankings should have counted for something.
		
Click to expand...

They were all informed middle of last season I believe it was , swings and roundabouts, some benefit from it and some will be punished. 

It was a strange season last with a lot of changes and events lost etc so I guess it was only going to be one choice they had


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 4, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They were all informed middle of last season I believe it was , swings and roundabouts, some benefit from it and some will be punished.

It was a strange season last with a lot of changes and events lost etc so I guess it was only going to be one choice they had
		
Click to expand...

Had to do something I guess but its kept a few journeymen who were in decline on tour for another year and depriving younger talent of starts.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Feb 4, 2021)

Just watching the pga tour live and commentator has called the marshalls at Waste Management the "thunderbirds" twice. Please tell me I'm hearing this wrong and that they haven't decided to rename their marshalls


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 4, 2021)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			Just watching the pga tour live and commentator has called the marshalls at Waste Management the "thunderbirds" twice. Please tell me I'm hearing this wrong and that they haven't decided to rename their marshalls 

Click to expand...

It's Phoenix. Anything goes at this tournament .

Far better than 'patrons' anyway.


----------



## yandabrown (Feb 4, 2021)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			Just watching the pga tour live and commentator has called the marshalls at Waste Management the "thunderbirds" twice. Please tell me I'm hearing this wrong and that they haven't decided to rename their marshalls 

Click to expand...

I don't think that they have  renamed them all but some of them are part of a charitable organisation called the Thunderbirds: https://wmphoenixopen.com/more-about-the-thunderbirds/


----------



## Slime (Feb 4, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Today is Phoenixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx . Apparently letting 5k spectators in. It wont be the same but it is still a fun tournament. Oh, and it will be blue skies and sunny 

Click to expand...

................. and Rory starts with a double on the 1st!


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Feb 4, 2021)

yandabrown said:



			I don't think that they have  renamed them all but some of them are part of a charitable organisation called the Thunderbirds: https://wmphoenixopen.com/more-about-the-thunderbirds/

Click to expand...

You learn something new every day. That makes more sense and better than just a random rebranding. If it includes charity work then fair enough, I'm on board, Thunderbirds are go!


----------



## Crow (Feb 4, 2021)

Slime said:



			................. and Rory starts with a double on the 1st!
		
Click to expand...

He'd be better off with limited equipment, keep him from going so deep into the trouble, might it be worth him suggesting it to the ruling bodies?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 4, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Today is Phoenixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx . Apparently letting 5k spectators in. It wont be the same but it is still a fun tournament. Oh, and it will be blue skies and sunny 

Click to expand...

I'm sure they said last week that the spectators would all have to wear masks. Seems not the case today.....


----------



## SatchFan (Feb 4, 2021)

Slime said:



			................. and Rory starts with a double on the 1st!
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps his ball was embedded.


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 4, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			I'm sure they said last week that the spectators would all have to wear masks. Seems not the case today.....
		
Click to expand...

Very noticeable that only about half the spectators are wearing masks


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 4, 2021)

Have the caddies tops always been so high vis at Phoenix?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 4, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Have the caddies tops always been so high vis at Phoenix?
		
Click to expand...

Believe it was started when Waste Management took over the Sponsership - one year it was Orange


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Feb 4, 2021)

SatchFan said:



			Perhaps his ball was embedded.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps one of the Marshalls stood on it by accident.


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 4, 2021)

Oh Justin Thomas - triple bogey at 17


----------



## Whydowedoit (Feb 5, 2021)

So, quite a lot of US Tour Pro's have travelled from the West Coast of the US to Saudi Arabia for a weeks Golf. DeChambeau, Johnson, Suri, Mickelson, Kokrak, Finau, Vegas, Reed, Ancer, all there. That's a very long journey for a week. I'm surprised they dont play at least 2 or 3 of the Desert Tournaments. Are these players being paid huge incentives by the Saudi's to appear? & is Appearance Money still legal on either Tour? Genuine Question!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 5, 2021)

Whydowedoit said:



			So, quite a lot of US Tour Pro's have travelled from the West Coast of the US to Saudi Arabia for a weeks Golf. DeChambeau, Johnson, Suri, Mickelson, Kokrak, Finau, Vegas, Reed, Ancer, all there. That's a very long journey for a week. I'm surprised they dont play at least 2 or 3 of the Desert Tournaments. Are these players being paid huge incentives by the Saudi's to appear? & is Appearance Money still legal on either Tour? Genuine Question!
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Feb 5, 2021)

I think the general consensus is that whenever an American turns up at one of the lesser events then money is changing hands, and the Saudi's have a fair bit of that.

My own belief is that the Waste Management Open is such a dreadful* tournament that they would all rather have jet lag than play in Phoenix.

* dreadful.....substitute for a more colloquial term.


----------



## woofers (Feb 5, 2021)

Surely they’re promoting the game, equality and diversity whilst learning and experiencing the culture of Saudi on their days off the course?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 5, 2021)

woofers said:



			Surely they’re promoting the game, equality and diversity whilst learning and experiencing the culture of Saudi on their days off the course?
		
Click to expand...

They are.
Bryson was saying he's so busy doing that sort of thing that he doesn't have time for his usual routine..
Part of the deal - we pay you $Xmillion but we need you to do a few things


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Feb 5, 2021)

woofers said:



			Surely they’re promoting the game, equality and diversity whilst learning and experiencing the culture of Saudi on their days off the course?
		
Click to expand...

Better than sitting in the bar all day getting smashed then going out on the pull on the night.


----------



## Whydowedoit (Feb 5, 2021)

Thanks for the replies. I genuinely didnt know the answer. I know it went on all the time back in the day. In these PC & iffy money laundering days I wasnt so sure! Assume they get flown in luxurious jets for free as well? I knew I should have worked harder at my Golf when a teenager!!


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Feb 5, 2021)

Dustin Johnson has just pole-axed one of the marshalls, driver on the full, square in the back, he went down like a sack of spuds. 

Strange that presumably he was there to spot balls off the tee, but it got him in the back. Pay attention next time.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Feb 5, 2021)

I am seeing this wondrous sunset in Saudi and I now know why they call it the Red Sea. 

It is similar to the one I saw peering out over the Irish Sea from sunny Seascale.


----------



## jim8flog (Feb 5, 2021)

SatchFan said:



			Perhaps his ball was embedded.
		
Click to expand...

From the other thread a marshall has admitted to treading on the ball.


----------



## jim8flog (Feb 5, 2021)

Whydowedoit said:



			Thanks for the replies. I genuinely didnt know the answer. I know it went on all the time back in the day. In these PC & iffy money laundering days I wasnt so sure! Assume they get flown in luxurious jets for free as well? I knew I should have worked harder at my Golf when a teenager!!
		
Click to expand...

 A lot of them have there own jets and just offer others a lift.

Quite a few have Netjets as a sponsor so I assume there is also some sort of tie up.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 5, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			Dustin Johnson has just pole-axed one of the marshalls, driver on the full, square in the back, he went down like a sack of spuds.

Strange that presumably he was there to spot balls off the tee, but it got him in the back. Pay attention next time.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps if the equipment was limited, the guy might have been able to see the ball coming, and DJ wouldn't be able to hit it over the horizon.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 5, 2021)

Good to see Spieth playing well, shame his putting isn't back up there to where is was, he was a legend in his pomp. 
Has he stopped doing the forward press? I've seen a couple of clips where it looks like he didn't do it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 6, 2021)

Let’s hope no one lands in the huge hole DeChambeu has just made with his strop on the course 

it seems they are only focusing on a couple of groups today - the last couple plus a few shots from the visiting American players ( maybe it’s in their appearance few contract ) shame as there seems to be a number playing very well in front of them


----------



## howbow88 (Feb 6, 2021)

JT rightly got some stick for using a homophobic slur, yet I've not see a thing said about the fact that this week they're playing in a country that chucks people in jail for being gay


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 6, 2021)

howbow88 said:



			JT rightly got some stick for using a homophobic slur, yet I've not see a thing said about the fact that this week they're playing in a country that chucks people in jail for being gay 

Click to expand...

I believe it’s called sportswashing ?


----------



## MarkT (Feb 6, 2021)

From Justin Ray, amazing stats guy

Jordan Spieth is -6 today

It has been 896 days since Spieth shot -6 or lower on a PGA Tour Saturday (2018 Northern Trust)

... 

Spieth now -8 today through 15 holes.

Last time Jordan Spieth shot -8 or lower in a weekend PGA Tour round: Sunday at 2018 Masters (64, -8)


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 6, 2021)

I would love to see Speith back at the top table.


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 6, 2021)

Just turned it on to see Spieth leading after a great putt on 16. As he stands on the tee on 17 it pops up and says he is last in the field in driving accuracy. His scrambling and putter must be on fire!

He then hits it into the crowd by the green.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 6, 2021)

He is holing out like JS of old.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 6, 2021)

Just ridiculous.


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 6, 2021)

Loving Spieth today - good to see him back - even if it may only last one day


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 6, 2021)

Driving is still just wow, how can someone so good be so meh off the tee.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 6, 2021)

Traminator said:



			I know some of them are a vocal bunch of muppets, but how good is it with fans back? 🙂

Babba booey! 😅
		
Click to expand...

No. Just no.


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 6, 2021)

Traminator said:



			I know some of them are a vocal bunch of muppets, but how good is it with fans back? 🙂

Babba booey! 😅
		
Click to expand...

There's been fans in at a few events - difference here is that a lot of them seem to have been drinking


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 6, 2021)

So Xander and Jordan out head to head tomorrow - hopefully Jordan plays better than when they both went out in the last group at Carnoustie on the final day of the Open in 2018


----------



## howbow88 (Feb 7, 2021)

Traminator said:



			I know some of them are a vocal bunch of muppets, but how good is it with fans back? 🙂

Babba booey! 😅
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Golf is one of the few sports where no crowds hasn't been too much of a problem, for a tv viewer. Cricket also doesn't seem vastly different. 

But the fans do make a positive difference, even with silly stuff like Baba Booey. 

I tried to watch the rugby last night... I lasted 10 minutes before I couldn't do it any more.


----------



## Slime (Feb 7, 2021)

howbow88 said:



			Yep. Golf is one of the few sports where no crowds hasn't been too much of a problem, for a tv viewer. Cricket also doesn't seem vastly different.

But the fans do make a positive difference, even with silly stuff like Baba Booey.

*I tried to watch the rugby last night... I lasted 10 minutes before I couldn't do it any more.*

Click to expand...

Good decision, you missed nothing.


----------



## IainP (Feb 7, 2021)

Been some decent banter between Nick, Thomas & Radar over the last 10 mins

Dustin looking comfortable


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 7, 2021)

howbow88 said:



			Yep. Golf is one of the few sports where no crowds hasn't been too much of a problem, for a tv viewer. Cricket also doesn't seem vastly different.

But the fans do make a positive difference, even with silly stuff like Baba Booey.

I tried to watch the rugby last night... I lasted 10 minutes before I couldn't do it any more.
		
Click to expand...

I photograph professional football - it was very weird when I did the first game back with no crowds, but it's amazing how quickly you get used to it - Did a game at start of December in Inverness which was in Level 1 at the time and they were allowed 300 fans in - couldn't believe how good it sounded to hear a player get booed.

The golf on TV without crowds has been a fair bit like the Dunhill Links and I'd guess a fair few European Tour events where in normal times crowds only come out on the final day.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 7, 2021)

Good ending coming up in the ET in Saudi. Watching DJ take a putt is purgatory though, so slow .


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 7, 2021)

howbow88 said:



			Yep. Golf is one of the few sports where no crowds hasn't been too much of a problem, for a tv viewer. Cricket also doesn't seem vastly different.

But the fans do make a positive difference, *even with silly stuff like Baba Booey*.

I tried to watch the rugby last night... I lasted 10 minutes before I couldn't do it any more.
		
Click to expand...

No.  No, they so don't.  If there is an upside to professional golf in this, it is the complete lack of "Mashed potato", "Getindahole" (usually below on the tee of a 600+ yard par 5), "You're the man" and any of the  that the juiced-up idiots manage to utter.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Feb 7, 2021)

Slime said:



			Good decision, you missed nothing.
		
Click to expand...

Unless you are Scottish of course. If you're English it was a complete head shaker.


----------



## Whydowedoit (Feb 7, 2021)

Jordan Spieth is 232nd on the US Tour drving stats, something like 48%. I mean, a professional golfer, a major winner, & he cant hit 7/14 fairways?? That's dreadful.  Some of their fairways arent exactly narrow! Surely there must be a coach out there who can sort him out??


----------



## Imurg (Feb 7, 2021)

Whydowedoit said:



			Jordan Spieth is 232nd on the US Tour drving stats, something like 48%. I mean, a professional golfer, a major winner, & he cant hit 7/14 fairways?? That's dreadful.  Some of their fairways arent exactly narrow! Surely there must be a coach out there who can sort him out??
		
Click to expand...

Don't look at Bryson's driving stats for the first 2 days in Saudi then....
35.7% round 1, 28.6% round 2...still hit 77 and 72% of greens though....


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 7, 2021)

Whydowedoit said:



			Jordan Spieth is 232nd on the US Tour drving stats, something like 48%. I mean, a professional golfer, a major winner, & he cant hit 7/14 fairways?? That's dreadful.  Some of their fairways arent exactly narrow! Surely there must be a coach out there who can sort him out??
		
Click to expand...

He's never been great tee to green - when he's on form his putting is out of this world though


----------



## howbow88 (Feb 7, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			I photograph professional football - it was very weird when I did the first game back with no crowds, but it's amazing how quickly you get used to it - Did a game at start of December in Inverness which was in Level 1 at the time and they were allowed 300 fans in - couldn't believe how good it sounded to hear a player get booed.

The golf on TV without crowds has been a fair bit like the Dunhill Links and I'd guess a fair few European Tour events where in normal times crowds only come out on the final day.
		
Click to expand...

I'm a Palace season ticket holder but I wasn't interested in going to the Spurs game, where we were allowed 2k fans. I thought it seemed like a waste of time in those sort of numbers, but on the tv it did seem to make a real difference.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 7, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Don't look at Bryson's driving stats for the first 2 days in Saudi then....
35.7% round 1, 28.6% round 2...still hit 77 and 72% of greens though....
		
Click to expand...

and that is why the penalty for missing fairways should be more severe. If he did that at somewhere like Burnham and Berrow he would run out of balls.


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Feb 7, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			and that is why the penalty for missing fairways should be more severe. If he did that at somewhere like Burnham and Berrow he would run out of balls.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, facts like that can be misleading, he could have rolled off the fairway a yard or two into the 1st cut on most of those misses.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 7, 2021)

Steve Wilkes said:



			To be fair, facts like that can be misleading, he could have rolled off the fairway a yard or two into the 1st cut on most of those misses.
		
Click to expand...

He could have just rolled into the 1st cut, i agree, but some of the misses were miles off line. Even Laurence of Arabia would have had trouble finding a couple of his misses.


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 7, 2021)

howbow88 said:



			I'm a Palace season ticket holder but I wasn't interested in going to the Spurs game, where we were allowed 2k fans. I thought it seemed like a waste of time in those sort of numbers, but on the tv it did seem to make a real difference.
		
Click to expand...

If you haven't been in a stadium with a match being played without fans then it probably wouldn't seem great if you were at a game with just a limited amount of fans - being in an empty stadium during a pro match is unbelievably soul-less at first.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 7, 2021)

Traminator said:



			No chance.
Which holes at Burnham would you lose a ball by missing the fairway?
There's absolutely massive amounts of room there.
		
Click to expand...

Most of the holes at Burnham have trouble down both sides. Yes, some are wider than others but if you are as wide as BDC you are going to be in trouble around there.


----------



## MarkT (Feb 7, 2021)

The optimist in me says this is setting up for some Spieth pyrotechnics late on... or dribble away into a tie for 12th


----------



## fenwayrich (Feb 7, 2021)

Now watching this evening's golf without sound. The commentators, Rich Beem excepted, are tedious. Definitely the B team.


----------



## birdyhunter (Feb 7, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Aaahhhh Finau...
Blown it again... 🤪
		
Click to expand...

Finau so often seems to be the 'nearly' man.. puts himself in contention but lacks the killer instinct to finish it off.  He's a nice guy and I hope he does it, but maybe being that nice guy will limit him from crushing opponents and getting the victories he deserves.


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 7, 2021)

Hahn going well, then soon as he hits the front starts to feel it. Good finale beckons


----------



## Imurg (Feb 7, 2021)

This is priceless

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358494657827778562


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 7, 2021)

This is shaping up to be an extremely tight finish! 9 players within 1 shot now.

It is nice hearing a bit of crowd noise on the back 9 on a Sunday.


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 7, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Hahn bottling it.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, not sure about shauffele either...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 7, 2021)

Well that’s a lovely little chip shot which will prob win Koepka the tournament


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 7, 2021)

Impressive from Koepka


----------



## IainP (Feb 7, 2021)

Well, the big US guns firing today!


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 7, 2021)

Does that 17th show the difference between a very good player with a chance of winning against someone who has the mental game to just grab the win from everyone else.

Koepka and Hahn in pretty much the same place, Koepka chips in for eagle and Hahn doesn’t even get down for par


----------



## JamesR (Feb 7, 2021)

I assume Hahn isnt a fan of chipping 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## MarkT (Feb 7, 2021)

We're back in 2018


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358540489897742339


----------



## MarkT (Feb 7, 2021)

JamesR said:



			I assume Hahn isnt a fan of chipping 🤦🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

That was horrible to watch, his knees were almost on the ground at impact


----------



## JamesR (Feb 7, 2021)

MarkT said:



			That was horrible to watch, his knees were almost on the ground at impact
		
Click to expand...

Needs to see Pete Cowan like Brooks does


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 7, 2021)

What a shocker from Schuaffle again - gets himself within one and then dunks one in the drink


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 7, 2021)

Some finish, no one wants to win this 😯


----------



## howbow88 (Feb 7, 2021)

Scahuffele!!! Jeez

Edit - what a way to get back in and then a minute later throw it away


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 7, 2021)

KH Lee a shot off the lead - World number 263


----------



## IainP (Feb 7, 2021)

Well, I guess a load of water punishes the wayward shots.... 😲😐


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 7, 2021)

You can see why DeChambeu didn’t play here - would have spent plenty of time in the water when you saw how wayward he was


----------



## hairball_89 (Feb 7, 2021)

Got to say, 16 gets a lot of the attention given the grandstands, but 17 is a proper hole. Makes the long guys think.


----------



## Whydowedoit (Feb 9, 2021)

This coming week, it's the Pebble Beach tournament. No Pro-Am format with amateurs, its full on Professionals only. Going to be a fascinating week of golf on a great course. The following week is Riviera, another great event on a great course. It's lockdown golf heaven!


----------



## IainP (Feb 10, 2021)

Traminator said:



			No Bill Murray?

How disappointing.

Not 🤪😅
		
Click to expand...

You're in luck 😂🤣👍
He's back (tonight) 😁


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 11, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Oh no...
I missed it.
How sad 😔

🤪😅
		
Click to expand...

Real horror would be Wayne Riley commentating on Bill Murray.🙄😴


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 11, 2021)

Why is Rickie wearing a romper suit?


----------



## Crow (Feb 11, 2021)

I see that Nate Lashley & Bronson Burgoon are currently among the leaders, don't you love American names?
(Never heard of either of them)


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 11, 2021)

Some taking a very safe/left on the 6th. defeats the course abit being a professional?


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 11, 2021)

Crow said:



			I see that Nate Lashley & Bronson Burgoon are currently among the leaders, don't you love American names?
(Never heard of either of them)
		
Click to expand...

Add Maverick McNealy!


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 11, 2021)

Crow said:



			I see that Nate Lashley & Bronson Burgoon are currently among the leaders, don't you love American names?
(Never heard of either of them)
		
Click to expand...

Nate Lashley's wife is Ashlie Lashley.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 11, 2021)

Crow said:



			I see that Nate Lashley & Bronson Burgoon are currently among the leaders, don't you love American names?
(Never heard of either of them)
		
Click to expand...

Bronson Burgoon was a particular favourite on The Cut, BBC golf podcast. Simply because they also loved the sheer Americanness of the name. They followed him each week. Based on previous form he will fade by round 4.


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 11, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Must be tough being him when your dad's a multi millionaire and your girlfriend is Danielle Kang 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

I wonder what Danielle sees in billionaire's son Maverick


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 11, 2021)

That shot off the beach at 18. Almost in the sea!


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 11, 2021)

FELL75 said:



			That shot off the beach at 18. Almost in the sea!
		
Click to expand...

Great shot. Pity we didn't see the one before it!


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 11, 2021)

Crow said:



			, don't you love American names?
(Never heard of either of them)
		
Click to expand...

Yeah. Whatever happened to Boo Weekly?


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 11, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Great shot. Pity we didn't see the one before it!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. Must have hit something like a rock to go that far long and left...


----------



## Imurg (Feb 12, 2021)

Apparently the front 9 greens on Pebble would fit inside the 18th Green kn the Old Course......they're small....really small..


----------



## IainP (Feb 12, 2021)

Meh, didn't stop Bhatia hitting them all in regulation 😁


----------



## Imurg (Feb 12, 2021)

IainP said:



			Meh, didn't stop Bhatia hitting them all in regulation 😁
		
Click to expand...

No wonder its only been done a few times....


----------



## Whydowedoit (Feb 12, 2021)

Was really enjoying the featured groups coverage last night, when it disappeared under the main coverage. I thought you could still follow the featured groups on the red button? Obviously not. Spieth up there again, is he for real this time? Where is McIlroy? Really thought he would want to play a great course like this? Particularly without the distraction of the Pro-Am formula.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Feb 12, 2021)

Whydowedoit said:



			Was really enjoying the featured groups coverage last night, when it disappeared under the main coverage. I thought you could still follow the featured groups on the red button? Obviously not. Spieth up there again, is he for real this time? Where is McIlroy? Really thought he would want to play a great course like this? Particularly without the distraction of the Pro-Am formula.
		
Click to expand...

McIlroy is worn out after playing last week.

Seriously, he is playing the next four and had to miss one, this is it.


----------



## howbow88 (Feb 12, 2021)

You can see that Molinari has moved to America


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 12, 2021)

howbow88 said:



			You can see that Molinari has moved to America 

Click to expand...

I was thinking exactly that.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 12, 2021)

Molinari also has a stand bag. Don't see that on tour very often.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 12, 2021)

Time for Mickelson to concentrate on the Champions Tour methinks...


----------



## Dando (Feb 12, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Time for Mickelson to concentrate on the Champions Tour methinks...
		
Click to expand...

I loved that hooked tee shot he hit on 14


----------



## Imurg (Feb 12, 2021)

Dando said:



			I loved that hooked tee shot he hit on 14
		
Click to expand...

Your party piece isn't it


----------



## Dando (Feb 12, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Your party piece isn't it

Click to expand...

Not enough trees for my liking but on a course like that beggers can’t be choosers, although my “3 off the tee” would’ve gone straight left or been topped


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 12, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Time for Mickelson to concentrate on the Champions Tour methinks...
		
Click to expand...

That finish on 18 😲


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Feb 13, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Time for Mickelson to concentrate on the Champions Tour methinks...
		
Click to expand...

The American broadcasters love in with him means that he'll stick around for a while yet. His ego and their continue pretence that he is relevant will ensure this. Meanwhile, somewhere out there on the course there are golfers playing good golf and leading a tournament. 
See also TW


----------



## Imurg (Feb 13, 2021)

Franny Molinari just topped one off the first in R3....


----------



## peld (Feb 13, 2021)

Anybody just see Molanari just properly top his tee shot on the first?? Didn’t get past the ladies tees


----------



## Italian outcast (Feb 13, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Franny Molinari just topped one off the first in R3....

Click to expand...




peld said:



			Anybody just see Molanari just properly top his tee shot on the first?? Didn’t get past the ladies tees

Click to expand...

Tough crowd in the house tonite


----------



## birdyhunter (Feb 13, 2021)

Italian outcast said:



			Tough crowd in the house tonite 

Click to expand...

Well it was a stone cold top off the first, must have gone 50 yards at the most.

The best thing was the commentary on his 2nd shot...  "his caddy probably won't have a yardage from there"


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Feb 13, 2021)

Those drone pictures of 6, 7 & 8 are awesome.


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 13, 2021)

The 7th is playing 100 yards. Can't remember a hole that short in a tournament?


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 13, 2021)

FELL75 said:



			The 7th is playing 100 yards. Can't remember a hole that short in a tournament?
		
Click to expand...

They've said several times over the last few days that it's the shortest hole on tour.


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 13, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			They've said several times over the last few days that it's the shortest hole on tour.
		
Click to expand...

Must have missed that. 👍 European tour?


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 13, 2021)

FELL75 said:



			Must have missed that. 👍 European tour?
		
Click to expand...

Think they meant the PGA tour - not aware of anything that short at any of the tour venues in Europe.

We've got a par 3 at 100 yards on our second course (the Ashludie) at Monifieth - but I'd doubt the tour are looking at it as a venue


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 13, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Think they meant the PGA tour - not aware of anything that short at any of the tour venues in Europe.

We've got a par 3 at 100 yards on our second course (the Ashludie) at Monifieth - but I'd doubt the tour are looking at it as a venue 

Click to expand...

Yes, sorry didn't write that clearly. Couldn't think of any on the European tour either.


----------



## MarkT (Feb 13, 2021)

In case you missed it, didn’t past the ladies etc etc 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1360641604520919055


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 13, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Not strictly "on the European Tour" but the Postage Stamp at Troon pops up every few years.
		
Click to expand...

123 yards is it not - shortest hole on the Open rota 

This is magnificent


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 13, 2021)

FELL75 said:



			The 7th is playing 100 yards. Can't remember a hole that short in a tournament?
		
Click to expand...

13th at Merion for 2013 US Open played at 98 yards on day 3.

Longest the hole played was 123 yards on day 2.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 13, 2021)

Spieth extracting the urine again..


----------



## pendodave (Feb 14, 2021)

Quite looking forward to tonight's coverage. Shame that there aren't a few better or more likeable players in the following group to put a bit more pressure on ojs.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 14, 2021)

I like Speith, and Berger. Cantlay needs to speed up, Casey I am fine with, Lashley was a nice guy when he was on NLU. It should be good viewing.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 14, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			I like Speith, and Berger. Cantlay needs to speed up, Casey I am fine with, Lashley was a nice guy when he was on NLU. It should be good viewing.
		
Click to expand...

Are you  sure you're not confusing Cantley with Berger?

Waiting for the latter to play a shot or settle on a putt is like watching paint dry.


----------



## moogie (Feb 14, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Are you  sure you're not confusing Cantley with Berger?

Waiting for the latter to play a shot or settle on a putt is like watching paint dry.
		
Click to expand...

Agree

Cantlay is deliberate (slow) 

But Bergers putting routine is a pain to watch....... Zzzzz
Another good reason to ban the alignment line on the ball,  it's a joke


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 14, 2021)

To be fair to both, they are flipping slow, and any differences in their pace of play are minimal.


----------



## howbow88 (Feb 14, 2021)

A course near me that used to be an 18 hole but was reduced for 9 for housing, had a 95 yard par 3. A small green with a few bunkers around it... Unfortunately, it was one of the holes that went 

I would love more of this sort of stuff on all courses.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 14, 2021)

Traminator said:



			I'm definitely no equipment geek, but interesting to see Nick Taylor still using an M2 driver considering he can try and use any TM product.
		
Click to expand...

Berger has a mixed bag of rubbish. Not much current stuff in there at all.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 14, 2021)

I'm saying he goes behind halfway through the front but comes back and wins by 2.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 14, 2021)

I say I hope so. I would like to see JS back in form. I like watching him play. It's like a roller coaster.


----------



## IainP (Feb 14, 2021)

Whilst not full of confidence, with him having last week and this week the field not so strong I'm going for him to hang on


----------



## IainP (Feb 14, 2021)

Not watching yet, what went on with a ruling on the first?


----------



## JamesR (Feb 14, 2021)

FELL75 said:



			Yes, sorry didn't write that clearly. Couldn't think of any on the European tour either.
		
Click to expand...

Isn’t there a very short par 3 at the  Made in Denmark tournament?


----------



## moogie (Feb 14, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Knox addressed it and about 2 seconds later the ball moved forward slightly.
Due to the slight delay they assessed that he hadn't caused it to move.
		
Click to expand...

Looked to me that knox told a totally different story to the referee to what we saw on the TV coverage 

Looks now rightly to be getting a penalty


----------



## MarkT (Feb 14, 2021)

Should Knox have got the penalty? For some reason they won't show what happened..


----------



## birdyhunter (Feb 14, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Knox addressed it and about 2 seconds later the ball moved forward slightly.
Due to the slight delay they assessed that he hadn't caused it to move.
		
Click to expand...

I've not seen it yet but from the commentary it sounds just like you say.

If he is punished then it's ridiculous.. of all the rule changes they made in 2019...double hit etc, then surely a moving ball clearly not caused by the player should not incur a penalty.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 14, 2021)

Traminator said:



			It was exactly like I say, because I described what happened 😜

If it's not caused by the player it isn't a penalty, but they have assessed now after reviewing it that he did cause it to move.  Not sure how they can tell 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Watching it live im not sure how he can't have caused it to move..puts club down behind, lifts, has a waggle and the ball moves....
Thats the way I saw it anyway..


----------



## Imurg (Feb 14, 2021)

Well I was half right about Jordan,...


----------



## Italian outcast (Feb 14, 2021)

Traminator said:



			It was exactly like I say, because I described what happened 😜

If it's not caused by the player it isn't a penalty, but they have assessed now after reviewing it that he did cause it to move.  Not sure how they can tell 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

I think Berger was whinging about it


----------



## birdyhunter (Feb 14, 2021)

Traminator said:



			It was exactly like I say, because I described what happened 😜
		
Click to expand...

Well done, you must be very pleased with yourself


----------



## Imurg (Feb 14, 2021)

Italian outcast said:



			I think Berger was whinging about it
		
Click to expand...

I bet they're having a friendly round....


----------



## Italian outcast (Feb 14, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I bet they're having a friendly round....

Click to expand...

i don't think you have a friendly round with Berger


----------



## IainP (Feb 14, 2021)

Not looking good for Spieth with all the fore rights going on


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 14, 2021)

Looking tight. Maybe a playoff..


----------



## pendodave (Feb 14, 2021)

IainP said:



			Not looking good for Spieth with all the fore rights going on
		
Click to expand...

 When someone as talented as he obviously is can't work out how to keep a drive on the planet after years of working on it,  I wonder if it's even worth bothering to try and correct my own 2-way short knocking...


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 14, 2021)

Lashley is gone. It's Bergers now.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 14, 2021)

Oh dear


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 14, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Lashley is gone. It's Bergers now.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey.


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 14, 2021)

FELL75 said:



			Blimey.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey indeed - tantrum too


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 14, 2021)

2 putts and done.


----------



## evemccc (Feb 14, 2021)

pendodave said:



			When someone as talented as he obviously is can't work out how to keep a drive on the planet after years of working on it,  I wonder if it's even worth bothering to try and correct my own 2-way short knocking...
		
Click to expand...


Exactly! 

I’ve been watching lots of the Masters and Open YouTube uploads of their recent tournaments.
Ditto for Tiger Woods....only uses Driver when he has to and very inaccurate with it. It’s amazing how much he avoids it and how bad he has been with it since about 2011, relatively to other tour pros.

He’s probably swung a club more times in his life than all of us forummers have combined, got all the time and money and training aids to do so, and he’s relatively very poor with it.

No more berating myself for my own driver woes when golf restarts!


----------



## pendodave (Feb 14, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Blimey indeed - tantrum too
		
Click to expand...

I think I might have been fined a few quid after that as well. Genuinely painful to watch.


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 14, 2021)

2nd shot of Berger at 18. 250 and it stops like that.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 14, 2021)

Fabulous putt


----------



## fundy (Feb 14, 2021)

At least Bergers eagle means Maverick did lose by yesterday penalty shot 

Cracking final round by a guy who knows how to win. Be good to see him win a big one this year now


----------



## pendodave (Feb 18, 2021)

The L.A. open starts today.  Great course, great field. Really looking forward to this one.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 18, 2021)

Appears Rory is changing shafts in his irons, wonder if it is going to improve distance control with wedges?


----------



## sweaty sock (Feb 18, 2021)

Classic course, wish they would show more of the course rather than just shoving the 10th down our throat.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 18, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Doubt it.
It's been his achilles heel since the year dot, the difference between much of his wedge play and his overall talent and ability is incredible sometimes.
		
Click to expand...

Look at DJ, was similar with his wedge game but now one of the best.

Don't understand why Rory doesn't sort it out, is he too stubborn to go to a different coach to sort it?


----------



## pendodave (Feb 18, 2021)

sweaty sock said:



			Classic course, wish they would show more of the course rather than just shoving the 10th down our throat.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Whatever it once was, it doesn't quite seem to work any more.
There's not enough reward (seems impossible to hold the green).
There's not enough risk (the long misses are not much harder than if you lay up from the tee.


----------



## sweaty sock (Feb 18, 2021)

pendodave said:



			Agreed. Whatever it once was, it doesn't quite seem to work any more.
There's not enough reward (seems impossible to hold the green).
There's not enough risk (the long misses are not much harder than if you lay up from the tee.
		
Click to expand...

 Yeah, its a bit one dimensional now, take driver miss left.  Even if its in the trees...


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 18, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Don't understand why Rory doesn't sort it out, is he too stubborn to go to a different coach to sort it?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe a hint of arrogance as well as stubbornness.
Watching him over the last couple of years it's become the Rory Show, his caddie is there to carry his clubs and that's it, doesn't give or offer any advice that I've seen.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 18, 2021)

Seen 9 players go for the green on the 10th so far and only 1 has made it...and then rolled through into the bunker...The rest have missed it by a country mile. 
Apparently its just under half a shot better to go for it rather than lay up....
If someone lays up we might find out for certain.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 18, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Seen 9 players go for the green on the 10th so far and only 1 has made it...and then rolled through into the bunker...The rest have missed it by a country mile.
Apparently its just under half a shot better to go for it rather than lay up....
If someone lays up we might find out for certain.
		
Click to expand...

Only if they score an 8 or something. If they get a 3, that's that theory out.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 18, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Only if they score an 8 or something. If they get a 3, that's that theory out.
		
Click to expand...

Bet Morrikawa wishes he'd laid up...


----------



## Imurg (Feb 18, 2021)

Have I tuned in to the Midweek Medal..?
They're all making a right Horlicks of a "risk/reward" hole...I haven't seen any risk rewarded yet..


----------



## Whydowedoit (Feb 18, 2021)

Real nice course. Another one with small tricky greens. No-one ever seems to murder this course. Really enjoy watching these featured groups (until it goes off).


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 18, 2021)

I think I would let out a scream of frustration watching DJ and his brother reading a putt


----------



## Imurg (Feb 18, 2021)

Anyone seen Xander and Daniel in the same group before?


----------



## JamesR (Feb 18, 2021)

Well for a no risk, risk/reward hole, the tenth was played in +4 by a 3 ball with a combined WR of 16.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 18, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Well for a no risk, risk/reward hole, the tenth was played in +4 by a 3 ball with a combined WR of 16.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest, only 1 of the first 5 groups didn't come close to making a hash of it.
Most drives went 30 or 40 yards left


----------



## IainP (Feb 18, 2021)

Imurg said:



			To be honest, only 1 of the first 5 groups didn't come close to making a hash of it.
Most drives went 30 or 40 yards left
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they should relax the rules and make the drivers easier to hit 😲😉


----------



## JamesR (Feb 18, 2021)

IainP said:



			Maybe they should relax the rules and make the drivers easier to hit 😲😉
		
Click to expand...

I think if they flatten the green and remove the bunkers, it would be more fair.


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Feb 18, 2021)

JamesR said:



			I think if they flatten the green and remove the bunkers, it would be more fair.
		
Click to expand...

I thought everyone doesn't want to see golfers hitting the ball that far and want them to play irons off the tee


----------



## JamesR (Feb 18, 2021)

Steve Wilkes said:



			I thought everyone doesn't want to see golfers hitting the ball that far and want them to play irons off the tee
		
Click to expand...

Who said that?


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Feb 18, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Who said that?
		
Click to expand...

Do you not read these or the BBC threads, they also want tour balls that they would struggle to hit 200 yards straight unless you got some sort of special shot making skill, Obviously not you James


----------



## JamesR (Feb 18, 2021)

Steve Wilkes said:



			Do you not read these or the BBC threads, they also want tour balls that they would struggle to hit 200 yards straight unless you got some sort of special shot making skill, Obviously not you James
		
Click to expand...

What’s that got to do with my post?


----------



## JamesR (Feb 18, 2021)

JamesR said:



			What’s that got to do with my post?
		
Click to expand...

Well @Steve Wilkes ?


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Feb 18, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Well @Steve Wilkes ?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry James, I was not disagreeing with what you were saying, I agree with you, but you'd be surprised how many don't like players hitting par 4's in 1 shot, especially if they are more powerful than most.


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 18, 2021)

BDC looks agitated when he plays, so pumped up just wants to smash everything.


----------



## MarkT (Feb 18, 2021)

Even his practice swing exhausts/terrifies me. Interesting that Murray thinks he'll revert to 'normal Bryson' in the years to come


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 19, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Do we under-rate Fitzpatrick?
		
Click to expand...

He hasn't won't yet 😅


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Feb 19, 2021)

Interesting to see that the LPGA are launching a matchplay event in May. Could be a good one to watch if broadcast although I find matchplay either really captivating or a bit of a wash out if format wrong or one side too dominant so I hope they get good matches on debut of the event.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Feb 19, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Do we under-rate Fitzpatrick?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, him and even Hatton I think are both underrated. I always thought Fitzpatrick record stood up to Fowler (perhaps his Players win significantly better but then Matt has Dubai Championship and British Masters which would have been reasonably strong fields) very well when he was getting headlines with the wins but how they were talked about was widely different.


----------



## howbow88 (Feb 19, 2021)

Fitzpatrick doesn't play an exciting brand of golf, and players like that are often forgotten about/underrated. eg Kuchar, Z. Johnson, Simpson, etc.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 19, 2021)

Fitzpatrick is a damn good player. 
6 wins on the ET is better than many celebrated players achieve, US amateur champ, Silver Medal at The Open.
But he hasn’t done enough on the other side of the Atlantic to be truly recognised as being as good as he is.

His major and Players records are good enough yet, only 1 top 10 is on the low side for such a good player.

So yes, I do think he’s underrated, but that’s due to lack of success in the more meaningful events. A couple of top 5’s in majors and he’ll be one of those talked up before events, I reckon.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 19, 2021)

Bryson needs a Plan B.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 19, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Bryson needs a Plan B.
		
Click to expand...

He has one.

Hit it further.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 19, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			He has one.

Hit it further.
		
Click to expand...

I love it when he smacks one into the wilderness, the shoulders slump, he gets that "how is it doing that" look on his face and he starts trudging after it...comedy gold


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 19, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I love it when he smacks one into the wilderness, the shoulders slump, he gets that "how is it doing that" look on his face and he starts trudging after it...comedy gold
		
Click to expand...

Thats the problem when you are one dimensional...


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 19, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I love it when he smacks one into the wilderness, the shoulders slump, he gets that "how is it doing that" look on his face and he starts trudging after it...comedy gold
		
Click to expand...

I love it when he does his Frankenstein impression on the greens, and misses putts.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 19, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I love it when he smacks one into the wilderness, the shoulders slump, he gets that "how is it doing that" look on his face and he starts trudging after it...comedy gold
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure if he wins one or two more majors he won't give a hoot about some bad shots at a warm up tournament 😅


----------



## Imurg (Feb 19, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I'm sure if he wins one or two more majors he won't give a hoot about some bad shots at a warm up tournament 😅
		
Click to expand...

At the moment that's a pretty big IF given the way he's playing..


----------



## rksquire (Feb 19, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Do we under-rate Fitzpatrick?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think so.  Nice guy, nice golfer, will get very rich.  But, for me, he needs to bring something else to the table.  I remember the comments he made about BDC and said he 'could' do all these things but wouldn't; regardless of what we think of BDC's regime and the technology, it basically said to me he was happy where he was at and wouldn't make the additional effort (ie professional golfer not interested in putting in the hard work to make the game easier and elevate his game).  I'm sure he didn't mean that in reality, but it's hard to see what would separate him from quite a few others to justify him being rated any more highly.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 19, 2021)

rksquire said:



			I don't think so.  Nice guy, nice golfer, will get very rich.  But, for me, he needs to bring something else to the table.  I remember the comments he made about BDC and said he 'could' do all these things but wouldn't; regardless of what we think of BDC's regime and the technology, it basically said to me he was happy where he was at and wouldn't make the additional effort (ie professional golfer not interested in putting in the hard work to make the game easier and elevate his game).  I'm sure he didn't mean that in reality, but it's hard to see what would separate him from quite a few others to justify him being rated any more highly.
		
Click to expand...

Based upon yesterday's performances it could be said that Fitzpatrick was right!

Actually I don't think that he was suggesting that he wasn't prepared to put in the work.

He was emphasising that there is more than one  way to play tournament golf and he is more comfortable with a more traditional style of play rather than Bryson's style of trying to club a course into submission. 

And he is right. Just look at the tournament winners so far this calendar year. They each have their own style of play. 

The only constant amongst them is their work ethic with them all spending endless amounts of time and effort developing their own skill sets.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 19, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I'm sure if he wins one or two more majors he won't give a hoot about some bad shots at a warm up tournament 😅
		
Click to expand...

There's  a very big "if" in there.

No golfer in history has been able to regularly turn it on specifically for the Majors.

Some might handle the extra pressure better than others but none can just go from missing fairways by 40 yards and sometimes more to meeting the demands of tougher courses associated with the Majors.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 19, 2021)

Apparently, according to people who know him well, Fitzpatrick is a very hard worker, and is very hard on himself.
I don't think he shirks the workload required to be the best.
He would probably have to work out so much that the rest of his game would suffer.

As for BDC I actually think his putting is the stand out in his game, not the big hitting.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 19, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Apparently, according to people who know him well, Fitzpatrick is a very hard worker, and is very hard on himself.
I don't think he shirks the workload required to be the best.
He would probably have to work out so much that the rest of his game would suffer.

As for BDC I actually think his putting is the stand out in his game, not the big hitting.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect anyone playing at tour level work hard on their game, with performance related pay the majority could be off the tour very quickly following a bad year.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 19, 2021)

saving_par said:



			I suspect anyone playing at tour level work hard on their game, with performance related pay the majority could be off the tour very quickly following a bad year.
		
Click to expand...

My post was in relation to the post above suggesting he wasn't willing to put the effort in to improve


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 19, 2021)

JamesR said:



			My post was in relation to the post above suggesting he wasn't willing to put the effort in to improve
		
Click to expand...

It still applies, if anyone thinks Matt Fitzpatrick isn't putting the hard work to improve, his ranking would be going downhill quickly as all his peers are putting serious graft in.

He, I think is an interesting case in how he plays the game. Not long in modern terms but straight. Danger is in looking for added yardage he becomes wayward but still well short of the big hitters. This is a recipe for disaster rather like Luke Donald has beccome.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 19, 2021)

saving_par said:



			It still applies, if anyone thinks Matt Fitzpatrick isn't putting the hard work to improve, his ranking would be going downhill quickly as all his peers are putting serious graft in.

He, I think is an interesting case in how he plays the game. Not long in modern terms but straight. Danger is in looking for added yardage he becomes wayward but still well short of the big hitters. This is a recipe for disaster rather like Luke Donald has beccome.
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts entilely


----------



## IainP (Feb 19, 2021)

Few car threads around currently  - how about Tae Hoon Kim, has won 3 in 4 months! Same brand apparently,  two for hole in ones. Easy life!


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 19, 2021)

IainP said:



			Few car threads around currently  - how about Tae Hoon Kim, has won 3 in 4 months! Same brand apparently,  two for hole in ones. Easy life!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, gave his parents the first 2, kept the latest. All Genesis, which I think is Hyundai's upmarket brand.


----------



## IainP (Feb 19, 2021)

Just how many really poor 3 woods have been hit of the 10th!


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 19, 2021)

What a difference a week makes. Berger with a fairway wood on the 18th at PB stopping almost straight away, yet this week even the short irons aren't stopping on these greens. A good watch


----------



## redbrownie (Feb 19, 2021)

Adam Scott's recovery shot on 10 was something else.


----------



## IainP (Feb 19, 2021)

I kinda hope Putnam stays inside the cut line. Yesterday the tv guys barely showed him it seemed as he was playing with Bryson & Rory. Mind I guess their tee shots were more _interesting_ 🤣😂


----------



## Imurg (Feb 20, 2021)

IainP said:



			I kinda hope Putnam stays inside the cut line. Yesterday the tv guys barely showed him it seemed as he was playing with Bryson & Rory. Mind I guess their tee shots were more _interesting_ 🤣😂
		
Click to expand...

On the 18th yesterday the shot tracker had both Rory and Bryson 335 yards off the tee to Unknown with 150 yards left.


----------



## Whydowedoit (Feb 20, 2021)

Watching Jordan Spieth yesterday, he really has found some new consistency to his game, & hardly missed a fairway. He's sneaky long too. Hope he can get a win soon. I'm liking Brooks Koepka too at the moment, such an uncomplicated style of playing & looks healthy again. Missed cut for DeChambeau & McIroy, poor for them. Course getting very firm & tricky, going to be fascinating to watch. I never really had much previous love for Andrew Coltart but his commentary is growing on me.


----------



## Boomy (Feb 20, 2021)

Whydowedoit said:



			Watching Jordan Spieth yesterday, he really has found some new consistency to his game, & hardly missed a fairway. He's sneaky long too. Hope he can get a win soon. I'm liking Brooks Koepka too at the moment, such an uncomplicated style of playing & looks healthy again. Missed cut for DeChambeau & McIroy, poor for them. I never really had much previous love for Andrew Coltart but his commentary is growing on me.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah same here with Andrew Coltart... he use to annoy me profusely, but now I’m appreciating his directness and “tell it how it is” way of commentating! Perhaps it’s after hearing all the utter drivel the American commentators peddle out 🤔


----------



## JamesR (Feb 20, 2021)

10th hole, 304 yds downwind- why are they smacking driver past the green?
Why not lay up to the front left with a long iron?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 20, 2021)

JamesR said:



			10th hole, 304 yds downwind- why are they smacking driver past the green?
Why not lay up to the front left with a long iron?
		
Click to expand...

Because, historically, you're more likely to make a birdie by going for the green than by laying up. The stats say so.
But on day 1 75% of those who didn't go for it made a birdie against something like 16% who went for it.
The fact that only 4 didn't go for the green says a lot about it..
It's only 300 yards..I can get there...I can't lay up...


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 20, 2021)

JamesR said:



			10th hole, 304 yds downwind- why are they smacking driver past the green?
Why not lay up to the front left with a long iron?
		
Click to expand...

Taylormade Youtube Channel had DJ, Wolfe and Morikawa playing a couple of balls each a few days back. Looks like all the stats info says the way to play it is go for the green and miss left if you miss. 

Playing short is an easy way to make 7 if its goes wrong apparently.....


----------



## Imurg (Feb 20, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Just to clarify, that must be 75% and 16% of those that made a birdie, right?
		
Click to expand...

4 guys didn't go for the green...3 made a birdie.
The rest went for it and 16% of them made a birdie...
Stats eh?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 20, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Yeah same here with Andrew Coltart... he use to annoy me profusely, but now I’m appreciating his directness and “tell it how it is” way of commentating! Perhaps it’s after hearing all the utter drivel the American commentators peddle out 🤔
		
Click to expand...

American commentators saying the wind is directly behind Rickie as he's lining up a putt and half a dozen leaves blow directly across him...


----------



## JamesR (Feb 20, 2021)

Well I’ve watched about 6 groups go through, and they are struggling for pars because they’re going through the back and they can’t attack the pin from back there.

The only ones who could, like Rickie, finished short left.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 20, 2021)

Greens are firm, breeze is up
30+mph this afternoon apparently..could get interesting.


----------



## IainP (Feb 20, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Greens are firm, breeze is up
30+mph this afternoon apparently..could get interesting.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, they've lost it


----------



## Imurg (Feb 20, 2021)

Hooter just gone..
Too windy


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 20, 2021)

Well that’s my Saturday evening ruined


----------



## MarkT (Feb 20, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1363191344538259457
Bit too late for Bradley


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 20, 2021)

MarkT said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1363191344538259457
Bit too late for Bradley
		
Click to expand...

Owch 😂


----------



## Italian outcast (Feb 20, 2021)

MarkT said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1363191344538259457
Bit too late for Bradley
		
Click to expand...

better than my putting today with no wind


----------



## Whydowedoit (Feb 20, 2021)

My evening ruined too. Have never seen it like this in all the years I've been following this event. They've had some serious rain events which curtailed it but rarely high winds with lovely weather. This course has some lovely huge tall trees & the debris looked like it was blowing everywhere. Greenstaff were hand watering just now, not sure that will have any effect. Stuck with chat & highlights all evening.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 20, 2021)

Haven't put it on yet, have they called it for the day or until the wind dies down?


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 20, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Haven't put it on yet, have they called it for the day or until the wind dies down?
		
Click to expand...

play to resume at 12.20pm pacific time after they've soaked the greens apparently - so 8.20pm here.


----------



## sweaty sock (Feb 20, 2021)

I hope it starts soon, I'm losing the will to live watching this lot in the sky studio!!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 20, 2021)

Could get a bit tight on time...they've got less than 5 1/2 hours until dark and you know what thes Pros are like....


----------



## Whydowedoit (Feb 20, 2021)

Put back. Further update/news at 9.30pm UK time. Still looking very windy/gusty.


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 20, 2021)

30mph wind or as they call it at my place - Tuesday


----------



## IainP (Feb 20, 2021)

Read somewhere yesterday "Cantlay is missing some muscles in his face", which made me smile a little (pun intended 🙂).


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 20, 2021)

Johnson a bit wayward off the tee but always a) finds it and b) gets a good lie/plays a good shot. When I miss the fairway, usually lose it or am deep in the rough!


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 20, 2021)

Fitzpatrick on a roll. Love him to win it.


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 20, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Credit to Radar.
He plays the clown 🤡 a bit, but he sure knows his golf.
He's very quick to analyse the shot and situation and just says it how he sees it in true Aussie style.

Definitely growing on me, very knowledgeable guy.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly brings a chuckle or two 👍


----------



## IanM (Feb 20, 2021)

Big fans of Radar in this house... had a chat with him at the PGA a couple of years ago.  Really nice bloke!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 21, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Wow, they're back out already, before 7am there...
		
Click to expand...

Thursday/Friday they started at 6.40am ..
Got a lot to get through today...


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 21, 2021)

Finau to finally land a W 

18/1 should tempt me (even ew) but I can’t do it to myself again.... 🤦‍♂️


----------



## redbrownie (Feb 21, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			Finau to finally land a W

18/1 should tempt me (even ew) but I can’t do it to myself again.... 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

I'm desperate for Finau to win, just for the NLU podcast that would follow!

I can't see past DJ in this one.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 21, 2021)

All the smart money has to on DJ but it would be good if Burns or Fitz could get over the line.


----------



## IainP (Feb 21, 2021)

Do we think having a bunker in the middle of a green is a bit stupid?


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 21, 2021)

I’m not a big fan of it


18s looking pretty big as we speak 🤢


----------



## redbrownie (Feb 21, 2021)

IainP said:



			Do we think having a bunker in the middle of a green is a bit stupid?
		
Click to expand...

Having a tree in the middle of a fairway is bad enough but a bunker in the middle of a green is just retarded.

This is heating up nicely. Finau is going to come up short again despite playing well.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 21, 2021)

IainP said:



			Do we think having a bunker in the middle of a green is a bit stupid?
		
Click to expand...

Depends how big the green is.


----------



## IainP (Feb 21, 2021)

Some proper hacking about on 10!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 21, 2021)

Nice piece of FraggerLuck  for Burns....


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 21, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Nice piece of FraggerLuck  for Burns....

Click to expand...

I think this will be his day after that.


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 21, 2021)

Massive moments for Burns now


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 21, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Massive few holes for Finau coming up...
		
Click to expand...

It's as if he plays for Tottenham. His bottle will go fairly soon.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 21, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			It's as if he plays for Tottenham. His bottle will go fairly soon.
		
Click to expand...

Struggling for par now..


----------



## MarkT (Feb 21, 2021)

Having listened to Tiger speaking then you wouldn't expect him to be doing anything at Augusta in April other than sitting down for dinner on Tuesday


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 21, 2021)

MarkT said:



			Having listened to Tiger speaking then you wouldn't expect him to be doing anything at Augusta in April other than sitting down for dinner on Tuesday
		
Click to expand...

Looked pretty downbeat I thought.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 21, 2021)

Looked bloody awful to be honest


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 21, 2021)

Looked like he'd been on the lash. Eyes like p... holes in the snow.


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 21, 2021)

Tony or Max wining this would do me


----------



## MarkT (Feb 21, 2021)

Grim wasn't it, Nantz could hardly get the words out when he asked how he was


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 21, 2021)

Feel for Burns, but think the moment is gone.

Finau needs a win, and would like to see it happen, but for me, Max please.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 21, 2021)

G’wed Tony lad!


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 21, 2021)

Set up nicely now. I reckon finau might just do it.


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 21, 2021)

A play off would be good!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 21, 2021)

Birdie to win for Max....
Unless Burns goes Eagle, birdie....


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 21, 2021)

FELL75 said:



			A play off would be good!
		
Click to expand...

Not really, I need to get up for work in the morning 😂


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 21, 2021)

Brilliant.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 21, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

Beauty under pressure.


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 21, 2021)

That’s a golf shot


----------



## Imurg (Feb 21, 2021)

Tony the Bridesmaid again......


----------



## IainP (Feb 21, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Tony the Bridesmaid again......
		
Click to expand...

64 is a great knock today mind


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 21, 2021)

Please don't miss...


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 21, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Homa won't chunk his 2nd on 18 like Finau did...
		
Click to expand...

Good call


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 21, 2021)

Arggggh!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 21, 2021)

IainP said:



			64 is a great knock today mind
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely 
He couldn't have done much more...except take a shot or two fewer yesterday


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 21, 2021)

What a shocking miss putt


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 21, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Please don't miss...
		
Click to expand...

😱


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 21, 2021)

Ouch


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 21, 2021)

Love a bit of drama - extra golf


----------



## redbrownie (Feb 21, 2021)

This is amazing.


----------



## fundy (Feb 21, 2021)

Play off on the 10th, sounds great fun


----------



## fundy (Feb 21, 2021)

I see the stuff dreams are made of happened on the Korn Ferry tonight too.

Hayden Buckley was 1st alternate thursday morning, turned up and got very short notice of an early tee time. Just birdied the play off hole to win!


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 21, 2021)

fundy said:



			Play off on the 10th, sounds great fun 

Click to expand...

It's just not a great golf hole.


----------



## fundy (Feb 21, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			It's just not a great golf hole.
		
Click to expand...


yeah not the best, certainly used to be a better hole when there was decent risk/reward to it, now it seems to just be missing the clowns face

pretty sure the 2 players would prefer any other hole, spectators less so


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 21, 2021)

Blimey.

Off to bed.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 21, 2021)

That looks to have killed it as a spectacle then.


----------



## fundy (Feb 21, 2021)

thats some shot from Homa


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 21, 2021)

In slow motion seeing the face shutting during the swing


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 21, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			That looks to have killed it as a spectacle then.
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe not, what a chip.


----------



## fundy (Feb 21, 2021)

someone call Murph back down the stairs lol


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 21, 2021)

fundy said:



			someone call Murph back down the stairs lol
		
Click to expand...

I have but he's ignored it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 21, 2021)

Thought he'd followed him in for a moment.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 21, 2021)

Well you wouldn't have put much on that outcome after the tee shots on the 1st playoff hole.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 21, 2021)

Gutted for finau

Made up for my forum exiled mate who had a few quid on max


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 22, 2021)

Went to bed thinking was all over! Homa must have missed that putt on 18!?


----------



## redbrownie (Feb 22, 2021)

That was draining to watch, but in a good way.

Superb entertainment; I LOVE this game.


----------



## redbrownie (Feb 22, 2021)

Finau is dead to me now. Always rooted for him but he choked there.

The door was wide open but he tripped over and banged his head on the step.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 22, 2021)

FELL75 said:



			Went to bed thinking was all over! Homa must have missed that putt on 18!?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, it lipped out left edge

first playoff hole (10th) he ended at the base of a tree, looked dead, managed to play a cracker an 2 putted. Finau after a good drive couldn’t get up an down

Next was the 14th, finau pulled into a bunker, couldn’t get up an down. Max caught a piece of the green an 2 putted

Great stuff!


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 22, 2021)

Delighted for Max, gutted for Tony - two of my favourite players at the moment.

Not sure Max intended the result he got at 10 - he and his caddie were talking about getting it to the sprinkler heads - it went a fair bit past them.

And he definitely didn't intend ending up left of the pin on the final play off hole.


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 22, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			Yeah, it lipped out left edge

first playoff hole (10th) he ended at the base of a tree, looked dead, managed to play a cracker an 2 putted. Finau after a good drive couldn’t get up an down

Next was the 14th, finau pulled into a bunker, couldn’t get up an down. Max caught a piece of the green an 2 putted

Great stuff!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for recap. Missed the best bit after 4 full days watching😂


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 22, 2021)

FELL75 said:



			Cheers for recap. Missed the best bit after 4 full days watching😂
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣


----------



## MarkT (Feb 22, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Delighted for Max, gutted for Tony - two of my favourite players at the moment.

Not sure Max intended the result he got at 10 - he and his caddie were talking about getting it to the sprinkler heads - it went a fair bit past them.

And he definitely didn't intend ending up left of the pin on the final play off hole.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that (re 10th), amazing skills but think it came out much better than he expected


----------



## redbrownie (Feb 22, 2021)

The NLU podcast, as expected, was gold. Phoney Tinau


----------



## redbrownie (Feb 22, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Just finished listening, Max phoned them during recording, classic.

Now listening to Homa's.
		
Click to expand...

Loved that phone-call towards the end.


----------



## redbrownie (Feb 25, 2021)

The golf course looks interesting this week for the WGC event. It's apparently viewed as the toughest course in the state (Florida).

It's infuriating when Sky stop showing the featured groups to just talk crap. We want to watch the golf!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 25, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365049333310230535
I think it’s fair to say Wolf is having one of those rounds


----------



## IainP (Feb 25, 2021)

Wow. Quite a few pros practice very close to the ball. I did that I think on the 1st work society trip I went on. Been more cautious ever since


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 25, 2021)

IainP said:



			Wow. Quite a few pros practice very close to the ball. I did that I think on the 1st work society trip I went on. Been more cautious ever since
		
Click to expand...


I've done it plenty.  Great rule change.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 25, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365049333310230535
I think it’s fair to say Wolf is having one of those rounds
		
Click to expand...

Finished with an 83, +11; with 4 birdies in it!   Assuming he started on the first, started with a treble bogey & finished with back to back birdies.  Crazy.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 26, 2021)

Mr Reed making sure everyone knows where his navel is.......
#niceshirtPat


----------



## IainP (Feb 26, 2021)

If this is genuine then hope the bib people received a slap..😁


----------



## jim8flog (Feb 26, 2021)

redbrownie said:



			It's infuriating when Sky stop showing the featured groups to just talk crap. We want to watch the golf!
		
Click to expand...

1. It is the start of the program and if you have recorded it you might want to know what has gone on.
2. It is probably when the host broadcaster starts to show live coverage rather than featured groups.


----------



## redbrownie (Feb 26, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			1. It is the start of the program and if you have recorded it you might want to know what has gone on.
2. It is probably when the host broadcaster starts to show live coverage rather than featured groups.
		
Click to expand...

It's not; PGA Tour Live shows the featured group all the way through, Sky choose to move away from it to set up their live coverage, by showing highlights of the shots that people who have been watching live have already seen.

They have about a million channels so it would be easy for them to show that build up to full live coverage on one and continue with the featured group on another until the full coverage starts.

I was sat there missing live golf whilst they were talking about things like Tiger, which happened 3 days earlier.

Show the flamin' golf.


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 26, 2021)

A good test by the looks of it, especially around the greens. If the wind gets up, could get tricky.


----------



## redbrownie (Feb 26, 2021)

FELL75 said:



			A good test by the looks of it, especially around the greens. If the wind gets up, could get tricky.
		
Click to expand...

Great looking course isn't it? The greens look so slopey.


----------



## Boomy (Feb 26, 2021)

I wonder if they’ve put alligators 🐊 around the greens to try and speed up DJ and his tediously laborious putting routine? 🤔


----------



## Boomy (Feb 26, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Do you mean they're trying to make him more snappy?
		
Click to expand...

😂 ha ha - exactly that 🐊


----------



## IainP (Feb 26, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Another good start for Finau.

I think last week could have been a turning point, hopefully next time he's in contention he'll keep his foot on the gas.

Wouldn't be surprised to see him win this week by a few shots...
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, does seem to be consistently knocking on the door and I certainly wouldn't begrudge him walking through. Actually thought last week the play off was worse for him. If it had ended as it should in normal time he'd have walked off with good credit for the low Sunday round and "just came up short", rather than "losing a play off".


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 26, 2021)

redbrownie said:



			Great looking course isn't it? The greens look so slopey.
		
Click to expand...

Slopey, yeah! Some of the footage at ground level shows it big time.


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 26, 2021)

I really don't like going into bunkers, they are to penalise if you go off line. To pros and these courses it's almost like a bailout. I know they practice a lot, just seems too easy for them with such good, smooth sand.  I guess that's why I like pot bunkers on British links courses...


----------



## Imurg (Feb 26, 2021)

Reed knocks another in the drink....nobody likes to see that...


----------



## IainP (Feb 26, 2021)

FELL75 said:



			I really don't like going into bunkers, they are to penalise if you go off line. To pros and these courses it's almost like a bailout. I know they practice a lot, just seems too easy for them with such good, smooth sand.  I guess that's why I like pot bunkers on British links courses...
		
Click to expand...

Generally agree, you often hear the chat where they play to a bunker if out of position,  but right now Viktor disagrees, times 2!


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 26, 2021)

Hovland. What are you doing? 

Bonkers course management.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 26, 2021)

So many chip-ins ...lost count.


----------



## Italian outcast (Feb 26, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Hovland. What are you doing?

Bonkers course management.
		
Click to expand...

its almost as if he's been possessed by myself


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 26, 2021)

It's getting to be comedy gold now.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 26, 2021)

Brooks is going to win this.....


----------



## Imurg (Feb 26, 2021)

69 with an 8 on the card...


----------



## NearHull (Feb 26, 2021)

How on earth did Victor’s caddy allow him to try to play that shot out of the bushes.  At their skill level, they should have taken the penalty and gone back to the fairway bunker.  They should trust their skill out of bunkers not the ‘Hail Mary’ out of the bushes.

edit.  I find myself shouting at the tv, an inanimate object, at a scenario occurring some 3,000 miles away, which was recorded some 30 minutes ago, as though I am going to influence their decision.  I’m not sure who is craziest , me or Victor!


----------



## IainP (Feb 26, 2021)

NearHull said:



			How on earth did Victor’s caddy allow him to try to play that shot out of the bushes.  At their skill level, they should have taken the penalty and gone back to the fairway bunker.  They should trust their skill out of bunkers not the ‘Hail Mary’ out of the bushes.
		
Click to expand...

Interestingly the US commentators/pundits live agreed with him not going back, as they thought his drop in the bunker would likely plug and he'd struggle not to hit it back in the bushes...

Me, I'd probably have picked up and NR'd 🤣😁😂


----------



## NearHull (Feb 26, 2021)

Oh, did I mention I’ve got him backed?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 27, 2021)

Thats what should happen when you miss the fairway by Miles...
Lipsky hooks one into the jungle and loses a ball, bogey with the 2nd ball, triple to start.
No e of this hacking it 200 yards, chip and a putt.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 27, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Brooks is going to win this.....
		
Click to expand...

No he isn't....dodgy neck.


----------



## IainP (Feb 27, 2021)

Few internet murmurs earlier regarding Reed's drop earlier (Probably just reputation).
Smith also hit water off the tee on 5th, three balls on one hole, hmm.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 27, 2021)

IainP said:



			Few internet murmurs earlier regarding Reed's drop earlier (Probably just reputation)..
		
Click to expand...

Just done some digging and found this..available of shottracker

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365538532752723972Does seem a tad generous....


----------



## IainP (Feb 27, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Just done some digging and found this..available of shottracker

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365538532752723972Does seem a tad generous....
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that's it. I guess the shot tracker always draws straight lines, and he is typically a drawer.
The commentators were mentioning how Smith "didn't try it on.."


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 27, 2021)

IainP said:



			Yeah that's it. I guess the shot tracker always draws straight lines, and he is typically a drawer.
The commentators were mentioning how Smith "didn't try it on.."
View attachment 35337

Click to expand...

The ball hooked ( over draw ) into the hazard , he even asked his player partners .


----------



## Imurg (Feb 27, 2021)

Surprised he didn't get a referee
I should have put "assuming the tracer is accurate" to be fair.
Didn't have the sound on so didn't hear any dialogue between the players.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 27, 2021)

Still more chip/pitch ins....I've never seen so many in 1 tournament...


----------



## IainP (Feb 27, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Still more chip/pitch ins....I've never seen so many in 1 tournament...
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of big numbers also, makes for decent viewing.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 27, 2021)

Cam Smith has just imploded....
Thats 4 in the drink today..hope he doesn't run out of balls.


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 27, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Still more chip/pitch ins....I've never seen so many in 1 tournament...
		
Click to expand...

Day almost chipped in from the water😲


----------



## JamesR (Feb 27, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Still more chip/pitch ins....I've never seen so many in 1 tournament...
		
Click to expand...

There’s normally loads of them when they play this event in Mexico.


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 27, 2021)

Hope Morikawa doesn't get too far ahead. Be nice to see it go the distance tomorrow with that leaderboard.


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 27, 2021)

Cameron Smith's dogs in a pushchair with his missus 😂


----------



## Imurg (Feb 28, 2021)

Mmm..the breeze is up and I think there's going to be some interesting scoring today


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 28, 2021)

So it appears some of the players have decided to wear black and red in some tribute to Woods

First of all - why ? Yes he has had a nasty car accident which is awful for him but he hasn’t passed away , he is still around. Imo over the top to have tributes 

And secondly because some players haven’t got red and black like Homa they are being abused on social media - that’s pathetic


----------



## DanFST (Feb 28, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So it appears some of the players have decided to wear black and red in some tribute to Woods

First of all - why ? Yes he has had a nasty car accident which is awful for him but he hasn’t passed away , he is still around. Imo over the top to have tributes

And secondly because some players haven’t got red and black like Homa they are being abused on social media - that’s pathetic
		
Click to expand...

1- We won't see Tigers Sunday red again. Too much damage. It's a nice touch should people want to do that.

2- Agreed. People are stupid.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 28, 2021)

DanFST said:



			1- We won't see Tigers Sunday red again. Too much damage. It's a nice touch should people want to do that.

2- Agreed. People are stupid.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 28, 2021)

Half of them are wearing red shorts, black troos and black caps - can barely tell them apart


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 28, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Half of them are wearing red shorts, black troos and black caps - can barely tell them apart
		
Click to expand...

Eric van Royen is easy enough. Obviously didn't have a red shirt, but also, those black trousers couldn't belong to anyone else.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 28, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Eric van Royen is easy enough. Obviously didn't have a red shirt, but also, those black trousers couldn't belong to anyone else.
		
Click to expand...

That is some shirt.......you might be able to pull it off but not me...


----------



## Slime (Feb 28, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Eric van Royen is easy enough. Obviously didn't have a red shirt, but also, *those black trousers couldn't belong to anyone else.*

Click to expand...

Who would want them?
Certainly not me.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 28, 2021)

For the best players in the world, they do seem to spend alot of time in the woods, and if not there, in fairway bunkers.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 28, 2021)

And in the water..
.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 28, 2021)

Imurg said:



			That is some shirt.......you might be able to pull it off but not me...
		
Click to expand...

I do like the shirt, that's true!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 28, 2021)

Scottie Scheffler has one of the worst swings I've ever seen....


----------



## IainP (Feb 28, 2021)

Maybe just me but feels like this tournament needs to come alive a bit more today.

Did anyone see Rahm "incident" earlier?
To be fair he seemed to tidy up, but not a great look.
Sorry could only find a FB link
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...player_format=permalink&anchor_composer=false


----------



## fundy (Feb 28, 2021)

Chuffed to see Brandon Grace win in Puerto Rico (even if this is the one week I havent backed him lol). After everything hes been through must have been an emotional one


----------



## fundy (Feb 28, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Scottie Scheffler has one of the worst swings I've ever seen....
		
Click to expand...


you forgotten your usual playing partners?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 28, 2021)

I did say "one"
And Fragger's isnt really a swing..he describes it quite well..an octopus having a fight with itself in a phonebox...


----------



## JamesR (Feb 28, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Scottie Scheffler has one of the worst swings I've ever seen....
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean, the reigning rookie of the year, and man who hit a 59 last year, doesn’t have a very good swing?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 28, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Do you mean, the reigning rookie of the year, and man who hit a 59 last year, doesn’t have a very good swing?
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say it didn't work.....


----------



## IainP (Feb 28, 2021)

Great from Hovland!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 28, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Simon Holmes shouting "GO IN, GO IN"........ and it finishes 8 ft short 😅😅
		
Click to expand...

He is shocking - I thought he was gone but they must have dragged him back into it 


Imurg said:



			Scottie Scheffler has one of the worst swings I've ever seen....
		
Click to expand...


It’s got a lot of power and very functional


----------



## JamesR (Feb 28, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I didn't say it didn't work.....

Click to expand...

Isn’t it just a tall mans version of Justin Thomas’ swing?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 28, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Isn’t it just a tall mans version of Justin Thomas’ swing?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it was just a couple I saw earlier...real lunges...


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 28, 2021)

Go on Viktor..


----------



## Imurg (Feb 28, 2021)

2 shot swing


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 28, 2021)

FELL75 said:



			Go on Viktor..
		
Click to expand...

Kiss of death 😬


----------



## IainP (Feb 28, 2021)

IMHO the game is in good health with Morikawa & Hovland. Not "bomb n gouge" style, proper talented.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 28, 2021)

I know that there is a lot more on the line for them but some of the players are shockingly slow 

DJ on the greens is horrific , didn’t realise how long he takes to putt 


Horschal is painfully slow as well 

Thankfully the new breed - Hovland , Morikawa appear to be a bit more on the brisk side


----------



## Imurg (Feb 28, 2021)

And the course shows you can have a good test where you don't hit driver off every tee...lot of 3 woods this week.


----------



## IanM (Feb 28, 2021)

...and if you are wide,  it could get lost!


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 28, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I did say "one"
And Fragger's isnt really a swing..he describes it quite well..an octopus having a fight with itself in a phonebox...
		
Click to expand...

I was chatting to an opposing captain about one his bowlers a couple of season ago,  he described his action as 'looks like an octopus falling out of a tree'🤣. Sorry for the thread drift but it cracked me up 😂😂


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 28, 2021)

Collin Morikawa walking this - three wins in a year including a major and a WGC - boy is the real deal


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 28, 2021)

Not sure I would want to go paddling. Not worried about gators, but there are poisonous snakes about, and the turtles can give a nasty bite. The gators, you will see coming.


----------



## IainP (Feb 28, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Collin Morikawa walking this - three wins in a year including a major and a WGC - boy is the real deal
		
Click to expand...

Well played CM.


----------



## sweaty sock (Mar 4, 2021)

Keen to see some of the course design on the LPGA course.  Apparently loads of 'tribute' holes copied from augusta, st andrews etc.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 4, 2021)

Does Hatton have to wear that jumper because he won last year or did he lose a bet...


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 4, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Does Hatton have to wear that jumper because he won last year or did he lose a bet...

Click to expand...

It's called selling brightly coloured s***e to hackers


----------



## Imurg (Mar 4, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			It's called selling brightly coloured s***e to hackers
		
Click to expand...

You could have used the word Bollocks in there if you'd wanted.....


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 4, 2021)

Imurg said:



			You could have used the word Bollocks in there if you'd wanted.....

Click to expand...

I'm Scottish I'll use our swear words thank you very much 

BTW I like Tyrell a lot - he's always good fun when I photograph him at the Dunhill - mind you he's not been wearing cerise there.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 4, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Do they make cerise waterproofs?
		
Click to expand...

Bizarrely in three years of photographing the Dunhill I've not been rained on - the only time it rained was after I was at Kingsbarns (mainly photographing Koepka) in the morning - I had to head to Glasgow to shoot Scotland at Hampden later that day so set off at lunchtime and they got a biblical downpour, can't remember but chances are I got wet at Hampden - it rains a lot in the West.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 4, 2021)

See that?
What Rosie just did...shanked one out of a bunker..?
I can do that..


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 4, 2021)

Classy shank from Rose. Love a good one, height, distance, the holy grail of bad shots.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 4, 2021)

Love the exchanges between Jordan Spieth and Michael Greller "Oh Michael I hit that so bad" couple of minutes later cans eagle putt.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 4, 2021)

Imurg said:



			See that?
What Rosie just did...shanked one out of a bunker..?
I can do that..
		
Click to expand...

And you do it so much better


----------



## Imurg (Mar 4, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			And you do it so much better

Click to expand...

Less height but a bit more distance..


----------



## birdyhunter (Mar 4, 2021)

Traminator said:



			I forgot it's the annual "Mister" Palmer puke-fest, 45 minutes of forced gushing adoration so far. 🤮
		
Click to expand...

So good to hear Rory in his interview refer to him as 'Arnie' rather than the obsequious "Mr Palmer".  I'm sure that's what he would have preferred.


----------



## IainP (Mar 4, 2021)

Just switched on, am guessing that Bryson didn't try to drive the par 5 over water as the internet hasn't exploded.


----------



## FELL75 (Mar 4, 2021)

Billy horschel not happy!


----------



## sweaty sock (Mar 4, 2021)

IainP said:



			Just switched on, am guessing that Bryson didn't try to drive the par 5 over water as the internet hasn't exploded.
		
Click to expand...

Rory smoked him by 20 yards


----------



## IainP (Mar 4, 2021)

Traminator said:



			I heard he was 80 yards short of the green.... 🤔
		
Click to expand...

It was the 6th hole that was being hyped before the tournament started.
Seems like he went 309, 213 to green.


----------



## MarkT (Mar 4, 2021)

birdyhunter said:



			So good to hear Rory in his interview refer to him as 'Arnie' rather than the obsequious "Mr Palmer".  I'm sure that's what he would have preferred.
		
Click to expand...

Mr (insert surname) is horrific isn't it, Palmer's charm was based on the polar opposite of this so would have hated it. At what age do you qualify for 'Mr' status? When do we start calling Scunthorpe's finest Mr Jacklin?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 5, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Classy shank from Rose. Love a good one, height, distance, the holy grail of bad shots.
		
Click to expand...

Did he give the club head a proper Paddington hard stare? 😂


----------



## IainP (Mar 5, 2021)

Unfortunately the camera doesn't go back to him

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367479485440917504


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 5, 2021)

Photographer taking a pic and blowing it up on the back of his camera to let Jason Day identify his ball in a tree


----------



## Imurg (Mar 5, 2021)

It's thing like this that I'm a little uncomfortable with..
If it happened to Rod Perry would a camera be there to help?
Possibly
But is it something they should be allowed to help with?
Possibly

It is another example of the Pros playing a different game to us.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 5, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Amazing, perks of being one of the world's best...
TV camera and photographer zooming in on your ball to help identify it in a bird's nest way up high 😅
		
Click to expand...

TV guy couldn't hold camera steady enough - stills photographer gets it straight away - such is life


----------



## Imurg (Mar 5, 2021)

Billy Ho missing a putt, launching his putter in the air and missing it coming down, leaving a dirty great dent in the green.....Knob!


----------



## pendodave (Mar 5, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Billy Ho missing a putt, launching his putter in the air and missing it coming down, leaving a dirty great dent in the green.....Knob!
		
Click to expand...

 He kept doing that yesterday, but catching it. Surprised that no-one had a word. 
Luckily he'd be unlikely to cry like a baby if he missed a putt because of damage caused by someone else in this way...


----------



## Imurg (Mar 5, 2021)

Caddy nearly got a rap on the knuckles as he slammed the putter back in the bag..again....
Only thing he'll be slamming later is his boot lid......


----------



## IainP (Mar 5, 2021)

Bryson is box office again. Big drive over the corner, but misses the green from not many yards!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 5, 2021)

I wonder what his Par is on this course..?


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Mar 5, 2021)

IainP said:



			Bryson is box office again. Big drive over the corner, but misses the green from not many yards!
		
Click to expand...

32 yards to the green according to Radar who really really doesn't like BAD, or at least his idea of what constitutes golf.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Mar 5, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I wonder what his Par is on this course..?
		
Click to expand...

After much googling it turns out that Bay Hill is a par 67 for BAD.

_“I’m looking at it as a par 67 for me because I can reach all the par fives in two, no problem. If the conditions stay the way they are, that’s what I feel like par is for me._


----------



## fundy (Mar 5, 2021)

Traminator said:



			To be fair, Bryson is experimenting with what works, and on the way has won the US Open 🤷‍♂️

He can't give up after just a few weeks, he might re-evaluate after winning and missing out on another few million dollars $$$$
		
Click to expand...


lol that wont appease the haters, hes doing it wrong and the sooner he falls flat on his fat face the better 

the bitterness from the likes of Andrew 270 yards Coltart isnt abating at all


----------



## fundy (Mar 5, 2021)

Traminator said:



			I know...... 🤔

If Bryson was missing every cut, not representing the most powerful golf country in the world and not winning any Majors, I'd understand their scepticism.

Sure it's not pretty... But he's trying something new.... If he decides it's not working he can still dial it back and be incredibly good.
		
Click to expand...


Rory hits one 350 yards, its the best drive ever, Bryson hits one 350 yards its wrong, hes making a mockery of the game and destroying it


----------



## IainP (Mar 5, 2021)

I think I am missing _not_ having crowds 
😲😂🤔


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Mar 5, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Why would you take a very famous quote and apply it to a totally different course and tournament?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't. The full quote is.

_“I’m looking at it as a par 67 for me because I can reach all the par fives in two, no problem. If the conditions stay the way they are, that’s what I feel like par is for me._

_There is definitely a possibility I don’t play well, and I could shoot whatever everyday and shoot a lot over par relative to my par and still play decent.”_

Edit. My googling skills are good enough to find someone else who has taken a quote and attributed incorrectly it to this tournament.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Mar 5, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Why are you taking a famous quote from last year and attributing it to the wrong course and the wrong tournament?
		
Click to expand...

As per the edit

Red wine?


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 5, 2021)

Leaderboard looking decent again - that's several weeks in a row.


----------



## FELL75 (Mar 5, 2021)

Rory and Bryson paired tomorrow, looking at leaderboard? Would be interesting.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 6, 2021)

Three Scots made the cut...a long time since that happened in the USA I suspect.


----------



## redbrownie (Mar 6, 2021)

FELL75 said:



			Rory and Bryson paired tomorrow, looking at leaderboard? Would be interesting.
		
Click to expand...

Rory is playing with Hovland mate.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 6, 2021)

Featured group coverage - Jeez, who's idea was it?
Get 2 good groups and it can be ok
Get stuck with the likes of Fowler (dfl) and EVR who can barely hit a fairway, Grillo and Matsuyama and its just a bore fest.
Meanwhile Grace is storming up the leaderboard but it's like he's playing in a different event......


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 6, 2021)

At least EVR looks like he has found some proper trousers.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 6, 2021)

I don't think feature group are Sky's idea. It's what they are offered by the U S TVs rights  arrangements. I imagine it's because of reduced resources! or working hours of cameramen, technicians, etc- things like that.
It's better than not having any coverage.😀
You don't remember, probably weren't about, when tv golf was a few holes of putting presented in black and white by Henry Longhurst.
😂😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 6, 2021)

McIntyre needs a deep breathe, stop for a moment and start again. He's having a proper wobble right now.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 6, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			I don't think feature group are Sky's idea. It's what they are offered by the U S TVs rights  arrangements. I imagine it's because of reduced resources! or working hours of cameramen, technicians, etc- things like that.
It's better than not having any coverage.😀
You don't remember, probably weren't about, when tv golf was a few holes of putting presented in black and white by Henry Longhurst.
😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Not blaming Sky, just the concept.
It really highlights how slow these guys are when you're watch 2 2balls and nothing else..


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 6, 2021)

Imurg said:



Featured group coverage - Jeez, who's idea was it?
Get 2 good groups and it can be ok
Get stuck with the likes of Fowler (dfl) and EVR who can barely hit a fairway, Grillo and Matsuyama and its just a bore fest.
		
Click to expand...

Tell you what, we should ask all the good players to play really badly on Thursday and Friday just so can watch them early on Saturday evening


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 6, 2021)

Okay, I give up. Who is EVR?


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 6, 2021)

Cracking start for Spieth!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 6, 2021)

Erik Van Rooyen


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 6, 2021)

Speith, hole in one. He remains lucky. 

Evr, Eric Van Royen.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Mar 6, 2021)

Radar re Jordan Speith's tee shot on the par 3 2nd. "He's leaked that a little right".

As it fall into the hole for a hole in 1. "What a great shot".


----------



## Imurg (Mar 6, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Cracking start for Spieth!
		
Click to expand...

Average proximity to the hole - 53 ft
Jordan - Hold my beer


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 6, 2021)

How long can Spieth remain lucky, before people realise he is just flipping good at golf?


----------



## Canary Kid (Mar 6, 2021)

Spieth has just got an ace at the Arnie Invitational.


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 6, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Average proximity to the hole - 53 ft
Jordan - Hold my beer


Click to expand...

I imagine his Masters odds are getting shorter and shorter. It’s good to see him getting back into contention after a few wayward years.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 6, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			I imagine his Masters odds are getting shorter and shorter. It’s good to see him getting back into contention after a few wayward years.
		
Click to expand...

Never used to like him much but I like his attitude these days and I'm finding myself rooting for him...
As soon as he hit that I thought it was a good line.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2021)

I think it’s fair to say that Spieth has found his form again , don’t think it will be too long before he is winning again - finding it just in time for Augusta

😂 just as he duck hooks it into the pond


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 6, 2021)

Splosh. Curse of the commentator.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Mar 6, 2021)

I got Spieth at 14/1 for the Masters a couple of weeks ago, he is currently 16/1. I have him for this event at 28/1 at the beginning of the week.

I have Hovland at 20/1 next week.

*Just seen his tee shot at 3, probably should have cashed out.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 6, 2021)

Beemer looks a tad chilly....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2021)

Wow that’s Rose running up a big number


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 6, 2021)

Blimey JR...


----------



## birdyhunter (Mar 6, 2021)

3 splashes on the same hole?


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 6, 2021)

Jordan back to his putting best? That’s an incredible par save


----------



## MarkT (Mar 6, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368266698210619398
ICYMI


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 6, 2021)

Rose has retired from the tournament?


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 6, 2021)

MarkT said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368266698210619398
ICYMI
		
Click to expand...

What a guy, classic commentary as well


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 6, 2021)

MarkT said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368266698210619398
ICYMI
		
Click to expand...

just watched it, that’s a wedge for most forummers 😉


----------



## Imurg (Mar 6, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Rose has retired from the tournament?
		
Click to expand...

He looked to be in a bit of pain when he picked his ball out of the hole on the first...
Stooped and stood up quite steadily.....


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 6, 2021)

Tough on Spieth now playing on his own.


----------



## howbow88 (Mar 6, 2021)

I don't like DeChambeau's billy big balls talk, but I can't help but admire the way he tries to bludgeon golf courses to death.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 6, 2021)

Jordan's got his putting boots on today by the looks of things..


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 6, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Rose has retired from the tournament?
		
Click to expand...

Is that pro speak for 'Bollocks to this i'm going to NR. I will see you in the bar when you finish.'


----------



## birdyhunter (Mar 6, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			Is that pro speak for 'Bollocks to this i'm going to NR. I will see you in the bar when you finish.'
		
Click to expand...

He's had a nightmare today and will be on his private jet back to the Bahamas before you can say NR


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 6, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			Is that pro speak for 'Bollocks to this i'm going to NR. I will see you in the bar when you finish.'
		
Click to expand...

Wonder if Jordan gave him a bit of cash to get his drink in early


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 6, 2021)

Brysonnnnnnn. Knew he'd made it as soon as he hit it. John Daly eat your heart out.


----------



## Slime (Mar 6, 2021)

What a hit by De Chambeau.
Love him or hate him, *you've just got to love him.*


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 6, 2021)

Just a born entertainer (love it)
Radar eat your words


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 6, 2021)

Ha ha absolutely superb, Speith bunker shot then Bryson's drive, two best consecutive shots I've ever seen


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 6, 2021)

howbow88 said:



			I don't like DeChambeau's billy big balls talk, but I can't help but admire the way he tries to bludgeon golf courses to death.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like he’s got big balls


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 6, 2021)

Rory does it as well.


----------



## Slime (Mar 6, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Hmmm, Rory was 30 to 40 yards right of Bryson
		
Click to expand...

Turns out that Bryson outdrove Rory by just nine yards!


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 6, 2021)

Traminator said:



			I don't think Bryson can get close to the pin from there.
		
Click to expand...

From the tee?


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 6, 2021)

It's where both balls stopped.   I'd imagine Bryson's carried a fair bit further.


----------



## Slime (Mar 6, 2021)

................... and now he's stiffed an eight iron from 201yds!
He's incredible.


----------



## redbrownie (Mar 6, 2021)

Who said golf is boring?

This has been amazing so far, tonight.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 6, 2021)

Just back from the football in Edinburgh - take it the big guy drove the 6th?


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 6, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Just back from the football in Edinburgh - take it the big guy drove the 6th?
		
Click to expand...

Didn’t go for the green, but was a lot further left than anyone else has tried


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 6, 2021)

Speith's putter is going to melt a hole through the bottom of his bag.


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 6, 2021)

Traminator said:



*BRYSON *

*BA BA BOOEY...! *

Click to expand...

Any links? Must it , was opening another bottle of wine!


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 6, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Didn’t go for the green, but was a lot further left than anyone else has tried
		
Click to expand...

Pah - there's a video kicking around on Instagram of some long driver hitting it over the green.

In other news Jordan's hole in one is special - when it's in the air he seems to say 'Sit down'


----------



## Imurg (Mar 6, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			Speith's putter is going to melt a hole through the bottom of his bag.
		
Click to expand...

He's holed some footage already today....


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 6, 2021)

Traminator said:



			He was pin high right, 75 yards from the pin.
Missed the green and got up and down for 4.

Spieth holing every putt, holed out a bunker and a hole in one 🤪
		
Click to expand...

Big guy in Seve, Phil, Jordan country here - he's great entertainment.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 6, 2021)

Is Bryson on a different course?


----------



## yandabrown (Mar 6, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			Any links? Must it , was opening another bottle of wine!
		
Click to expand...

https://www.golfmonthly.com/news/tour-news/bryson-dechambeau-hits-monster-drive-222201


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 6, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Is Bryson on a different course?
		
Click to expand...

Car park I think. If you have to walk out of the “entrance” to find your ball it should really be OOB


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 6, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Car park I think. If you have to walk out of the “entrance” to find your ball it should really be OOB
		
Click to expand...

And then he puts it to 10 feet 😂😂


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 6, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Car park I think. If you have to walk out of the “entrance” to find your ball it should really be OOB
		
Click to expand...

Spoilsport


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 6, 2021)

Brand new grip on that putter for jordin finally.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 6, 2021)

Traminator said:



			I'm sensing a slight shift in the Sky team's attitude to Bryson, they're actually praising him when he does something well... 🤔
		
Click to expand...

For once he's showing there is a plan B in the system.
Its not all smack it as hard as you can with a driver.
Thats been lacking recently.
But that driver still goes places nobody's ever been before.. and not always straight


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 6, 2021)

Traminator said:



			I'm sensing a slight shift in the Sky team's attitude to Bryson, they're actually praising him when he does something well... 🤔
		
Click to expand...

About time he’s usually proving them wrong.
Golf needs an entertainer and he loves it,fair play.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 6, 2021)

Worksop's finest getting in amongst them....


----------



## IainP (Mar 6, 2021)

Yeah, great from Westie while the fireworks were going off elsewhere. Fun leaderboard. Good to see Fleetwood playing better, shame about Rose.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 6, 2021)

Come on Lee. Just pretend that tomorrow isn't the last day😀


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 6, 2021)

BDC and Westwood in last group tomorrow. I really hope so.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Mar 6, 2021)

Puma must love BAD, win or lose he's money in the bank.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 6, 2021)

Watching the LPGA golf now - I realise it's highlights but there's some outstanding short game stuff on show.


----------



## MarkT (Mar 7, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Just back from the football in Edinburgh - take it the big guy drove the 6th?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Crow (Mar 7, 2021)

Then to cap it off he was short of the green in two.


----------



## IainP (Mar 7, 2021)

I was kinda hoping Lee & Bryson wouldn't be together, as playing with Bryson may become a bit of a distraction. Then again Lee has a lot of experience.
With Fleetwood playing with Spieth we might accidentally see more of him playing 😁
Casey, Fitzpatrick, Hatton & McIlroy to also keep tabs on. Hopefully be a good end to the tournament.


----------



## redbrownie (Mar 7, 2021)

That was an incredible night of golf last night; pumped for tonight.


----------



## pendodave (Mar 7, 2021)

Would love Westy to win, but he is the very definition of "it's the hope that kills you".
Tbh, any of the Brits winning would cheer me up. It'll be interesting to see if Spieth can keep defying the maths, what he did yesterday was ridiculous.


----------



## howbow88 (Mar 7, 2021)

I'm just watching last night back... Comparative to the other guys high up in the rankings, why is McIlroy so poor with a wedge in his hand? I can't help but think that even if he was just average with a wedge, he would win 5 times a year.


----------



## IainP (Mar 7, 2021)

pendodave said:



			Would love Westy to win, but he is the very definition of "it's the hope that kills you".
Tbh, any of the Brits winning would cheer me up. It'll be interesting to see if Spieth can keep defying the maths, what he did yesterday was ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, time to manage expectations & maybe a few shekels on Keegan Bradley!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 7, 2021)

Ben An tees off, it goes right and 5 seconds later a spotter/marshal/whatever inside the ropes dances a jig as the ball goes under his feet...
What's he doing on the course if he's not paying attention?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 7, 2021)

I wonder how many times we're going to see The Shot today....?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 7, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I wonder how many times we're going to see The Shot today....?
		
Click to expand...

There is a PGA tour video showing BdC, The Duff, and Rickie trying to reproduce it. From further back, obviously. The Duff actually hit it close, 2nd time around.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 7, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Why don't you turn off the picture aswell as the sound ? 😅
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Imurg (Mar 7, 2021)

Wind is up a bit and scoring looks difficult 
Of the players on the course only 3 are under par today.
Could be in for an interesting evening....


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 7, 2021)

Our local boy (Dundee resident) Victor Perez getting a lot of TV time despite being +8


----------



## moogie (Mar 7, 2021)

Traminator said:



			It's been his achilles heel forever unfortunately.
By his own elite standards, his wedge play has always been poor.
		
Click to expand...

Strange ain't it
You think that,  I think exactly the same,  yet Radar constantly tells us how good Rory is with wedges
Really...!!


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 7, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Our local boy (Dundee resident) Victor Perez getting a lot of TV time despite being +8
		
Click to expand...

It's called featured groups😉


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 7, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Our local boy (Dundee resident) Victor Perez getting a lot of TV time despite being +8
		
Click to expand...

Don't know why but a French golf pro living in Dundee just seems a bit strange to me 🤔


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 7, 2021)

moogie said:



			Strange ain't it
You think that,  I think exactly the same,  yet Radar constantly tells us how good Rory is with wedges
Really...!!
		
Click to expand...

It's as if Rory just loves to hit the club as far as he can. I know that you do that and adjust your distance by choice of club, ( generally), but he just seems to love wellying them, so three quarter and seven eights shots seem anathema to him.
Maybe if you could carry any amount of clubs, he could carry ten wedges, then he might crack all those approach shots.😀


----------



## redbrownie (Mar 7, 2021)

I'd love to see Tommy win.


----------



## redbrownie (Mar 7, 2021)

Oh look, Sky are just standing around chatting whilst there's some golf going on.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 7, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Don't know why but a French golf pro living in Dundee just seems a bit strange to me 🤔
		
Click to expand...

When he won the Dunhill the local press weren't showing an awful lot of interest - A French winner isn't exactly big news to them - until someone asked if he had played the Old Course much - He replied something like "I play in St Andrews quite a lot with it being local to Dundee" and interest went right up - his girlfriend has recently completed a Dentistry course in Dundee.


----------



## birdyhunter (Mar 7, 2021)

Hovland started 5, 3, 6, 6, 4, 7.. and out in 42.

Is he playing in a PGA tour event or the Sunday Medal?


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 7, 2021)

Come on Jords!
Is it just me that fancies him on the greens from anything outside 25ft, but inside 6ft he looks really dodgy lol.


----------



## IainP (Mar 7, 2021)

Bryson on 1st, the rollercoaster begins! 😂 Fore right!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 7, 2021)

He hasn't got much of a shot there......


----------



## fundy (Mar 7, 2021)

1 shot in and mr 260 yards thinks he knows better than BDC

mute button engaged


----------



## FELL75 (Mar 7, 2021)

Great putt from spieth


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 7, 2021)

Hope this continues as it's started, cracking stuff.


----------



## FELL75 (Mar 7, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Hope this continues as it's started, cracking stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, really having to work hard for this.


----------



## FELL75 (Mar 7, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Did Fitzpatrick just chip cack handed???
		
Click to expand...

Yep😲. Not seen that before


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 7, 2021)

Oh Rory


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 7, 2021)

Rory how to throw a golf tournament


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 7, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Did Fitzpatrick just chip cack handed???
		
Click to expand...


Does it regularly.   A chipping drill hes comfortable with.


----------



## FELL75 (Mar 7, 2021)

He was only 3/4 off the lead. Why so risky so early...


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 7, 2021)

FELL75 said:



			He was only 3/4 off the lead. Why so risky so early...
		
Click to expand...

I suspect he’s asking himself the same question.
Looking at his 3rd ball and his 2nd shot that only just made the carry to 3ft you can understand why he thought he needed to be closer with his first 2 drives.
But as you say why so early


----------



## IainP (Mar 7, 2021)

Not looking good for Westwood, cold putter has returned


----------



## howbow88 (Mar 7, 2021)

Such a meh putt from Westie


----------



## Imurg (Mar 7, 2021)

Ladies and Gentlemen...FASTEN YOUR SEATBELTS


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 7, 2021)

Looking at how far he is clearing the water Bryson is being a bit conservative here.

Westwood aiming 90 degrees right of Bryson almost. Love the raised arms from him after his shot!


----------



## howbow88 (Mar 7, 2021)

Fair play to Bryson. It is impressive.


----------



## StevieT (Mar 7, 2021)

Got to give Bryson credit there. Pure self belief. A 377 yard drive is impressive anytime; but to do it over water, co-leading the tournament and all that added pressure. Fair play!


----------



## howbow88 (Mar 7, 2021)

Bryson


----------



## Imurg (Mar 7, 2021)

I think he aimed for the same place as yesterday and the wind brought it round to the bunker?
Fair play.
I don't think he could go for the green even though he has the carry.
The ball's not stopping anywhere close if he does..


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 7, 2021)

He should have pulled an iron out on the tee to wind the crowd up, they would have been gutted!


----------



## MarkT (Mar 7, 2021)

I think I actually prefer watching DeChambeau chip, he's incredible around the green


----------



## birdyhunter (Mar 7, 2021)

StevieT said:



			Got to give Bryson credit there. Pure self belief. A 377 yard drive is impressive anytime; but to do it over water, co-leading the tournament and all that added pressure. Fair play!
		
Click to expand...

Bryson's 2nd shot was 168 yards nearer the green than Westwood's, but they still both made birdie


----------



## FELL75 (Mar 7, 2021)

Hang in there Westwood, Europeans struggling a bit.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 7, 2021)

I think Jordan used up all his putting luck yesterday....


----------



## IainP (Mar 7, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			He should have pulled an iron out on the tee to wind the crowd up, they would have been gutted!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah he should've. I've not been keeping count, but BD has pulled irons on a few non par 3 holes already


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 7, 2021)

Bryson's 'That scared' comment - Sky cut to advert quickly


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 7, 2021)

Westwood still hanging in there


----------



## IainP (Mar 7, 2021)

Interesting contrast  - Interactions between Spieth & his caddy vs. Westwood & his caddy


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 7, 2021)

IainP said:



			Interesting contrast  - Interactions between Spieth & his caddy vs. Westwood & his caddy
		
Click to expand...

Westwoods caddy is his girlfriend and she basically just carries the bag whilst Westwood does all the yardages etc 

Really hope he sticks in and wins this


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 7, 2021)

Here we go - just got very interesting


----------



## IainP (Mar 7, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Spieth and his professional caddy versus Westwood and his mrs who's just lugging the bag round 😅
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he should receive a 1 shot start for not having so much help 😂


----------



## fundy (Mar 7, 2021)

Traminator said:



			It's his tactic for knackering her out so she doesn't rabbit 🐰 all night when he gets in from golf ⛳
		
Click to expand...


And hers for not needing to hear a blow by blow account of his round when he gets home


----------



## Imurg (Mar 7, 2021)

Brooks is out of the Players
Knee injury
Some say he was drawn to play with Reed........


----------



## fundy (Mar 7, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Brooks is out of the Players
Knee injury
Some say he was drawn to play with Reed........

Click to expand...


some chatter he could be out for quite a while and may be missing the masters and more it seems


----------



## Imurg (Mar 7, 2021)

Shame..was hitting some decent form..
I know he had a dodgy neck last week....


----------



## fundy (Mar 7, 2021)

just me or is 15 an awful hole?


----------



## IanM (Mar 7, 2021)

Rats....poor ol Westy... then he holes it


----------



## IainP (Mar 7, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Great putt Westy....
		
Click to expand...

Azinger before he putted, said "Lee just imagine it's matchplay in the Ryder Cup" !


----------



## MarkT (Mar 7, 2021)

This could be incredible, might end the year playing Ryder Cup and Olympics!


----------



## IainP (Mar 7, 2021)

Feels like a  costly miss on 16 😐


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 7, 2021)

Lee still in it just.
157 yards grrrr


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 7, 2021)

Gotta think that was Lee’s chance


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 7, 2021)

Cue the divot discussion.


Again.


----------



## fundy (Mar 7, 2021)

reopen the drop from a divot thread!!!!!


----------



## IanM (Mar 7, 2021)

Blooming divot?  Holy moley


----------



## FELL75 (Mar 7, 2021)

Tough ask from there anyway, yet alone in a divot..


----------



## Slime (Mar 7, 2021)

That's a bad break.


----------



## Swingalot (Mar 7, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Cue the divot discussion.


Again.
		
Click to expand...

Kind of proves why it should not even be a discussion


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 7, 2021)

Swingalot said:



			Kind of proves why it should not even be a discussion
		
Click to expand...


Yep, play it as it lies. That's golf.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 7, 2021)

What have I done 😅


----------



## IainP (Mar 7, 2021)

Obviously disappointing for Lee, but looking at the scoring averages today he's made a decent effort. BD was just a tad better on the day and managed his round pretty well


----------



## fundy (Mar 7, 2021)

brilliant to shoot under par round there tonight from Bryson, great effort from Westwood.

Sky boys not gonna be happy lol


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 7, 2021)

What a great weekend of golf, can I go to bed finally 😴😂


----------



## Swingalot (Mar 7, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Yep, play it as it lies. That's golf.
		
Click to expand...

Yep that's golf. A sport often ridiculed for its pathetic rules. 

P.s. what have you done 🤣


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 7, 2021)

PGA tour been great every week for a while now - a play off would have been nice but Bryson winning the odd tournament keeps the hype going so all good as far as I’m concerned.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 7, 2021)

Why was Bryson allowed to touch and line up his ball after he dropped away from a sprinkler head but the ball was still on the fringe ?. 
The official said he could but doesn't seem right . Thoughts ??


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 7, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			What a great weekend of golf, can I go to bed finally 😴😂
		
Click to expand...

No , answer my question


----------



## MarkT (Mar 7, 2021)

Little side note (according to Nosferatu on Twitter): Phil Mickelson drops out of the top 100 in the world after a mind-boggling total of 1425 weeks..


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 8, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Why was Bryson allowed to touch and line up his ball after he dropped away from a sprinkler head but the ball was still on the fringe ?.
The official said he could but doesn't seem right . Thoughts ??
		
Click to expand...

When he dropped it, twice it ran closer to the hole- so he then has to place it on the spot it landed on ( at the second drop).
When he placed it, he did so "lining up". No reason he cannot, but what the commentators picked up on , was that he couldn't readjust it after that( as he could do on the green)
I think it was Beem who commented that he would not have thought of lining up, as Bryson did. Meaning he thought Bryson was really "with it"


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 8, 2021)

I didn't realise it had rolled nearer the hole.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 8, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Why was Bryson allowed to touch and line up his ball after he dropped away from a sprinkler head but the ball was still on the fringe ?.
The official said he could but doesn't seem right . Thoughts ??
		
Click to expand...

 Interpretations

*14.2c/1 – Ball May Be Replaced in Almost Any Orientation*

When replacing a lifted ball on a spot, the Rules are concerned about only the location. The ball be aligned in any way when being replaced (such as by lining up a trademark) so long as the ball’s vertical distance to the  ground remains the same.

For example, when using a Rule that does not allow cleaning, the player lifts his or her ball and there is a piece of mud sticking to it. The ball may be aligned in            any way when replacing it on the original spot (such as by rotating the interfering mud towards the hole).

However, the player is not allowed to replace the ball in an alignment so the ball rests on the mud unless that was its position before it was lifted. The “spot” of the ball includes its vertical location relative  to the ground.


----------



## howbow88 (Mar 8, 2021)

I had 4 holes to go before I drifted off, but was recording it as I knew I wasn't going to last the night. I watched it back this morning and when Westie holed the long putt on 15, I thought the title was his. That next hole was the killer - if he had got up and down, I think he would have pipped Bryson at the post. 

Great watch though.


----------



## rksquire (Mar 8, 2021)

Great to see 'Englands' Lee Westwood roll in that putt on 18 to put pressure Bryson DeChambeau.  I think finding the divot on 18 just added a few extra thoughts meaning a 'safe' swing was needed.  Nice that the course played difficult without being tricked up.  Good tournament and brilliant that we now roll straight on to the Players!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 8, 2021)

I may be alone in this but I found a lot of the final round to be a bit of a slog.
4 players under par and nobody broke 70.
The breeze combined with the course to produce a round in which nobody was able to make a charge, throw in a run of birdies and come from behind.
I found it dull that the winner only had to par the back 9 to take the title.
In a way it felt like some US opens from a while back where its down to who makes the fewest mistakes to win.
In a way Bryson didn't win it, he didn't lose it.
Moments of drama surrounded by acres of Meh....


----------



## howbow88 (Mar 8, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I may be alone in this but I found a lot of the final round to be a bit of a slog.
4 players under par and nobody broke 70.
The breeze combined with the course to produce a round in which nobody was able to make a charge, throw in a run of birdies and come from behind.
I found it dull that the winner only had to par the back 9 to take the title.
In a way it felt like some US opens from a while back where its down to who makes the fewest mistakes to win.
In a way Bryson didn't win it, he didn't lose it.
Moments of drama surrounded by acres of Meh....
		
Click to expand...

But o_nly _parring the back 9 yesterday was ridiculously tough.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 8, 2021)

howbow88 said:



			But o_nly _parring the back 9 yesterday was ridiculously tough.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree.
I think I'd have preferred the weather they had for round 3 for round 4.
Would have been so much more going on, so many more in the mix.
As it is, by the 11th/12th it was at best a 2 horse race.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 8, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Because they were getting rewarded for clearly playing the higher standard of golf, as it should be.
		
Click to expand...

For sure, but it doesn't make great viewing.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 8, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Well that's a matter of personal opinion.

Some of us enjoy watching golf, some of you just enjoy turning it on and moaning week after week after week about the coverage, the commentators, the course blah blah blah.

One minute it's no good because they're 20 under par, the next minute it's no good because it's dry and bouncy.

Honestly, it's ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

You know me so well, it's almost like we have met.

But we haven't, and you don't, and none of the above apply to me. But thanks gor the generalisation. Yep, you are good at golf, I get it, but it's becoming boring now.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 8, 2021)

I thought it was a compelling back 9.  

Who dared to blink.  Fantastic viewing.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Mar 8, 2021)

I see your point, I think it always loses a little when players fall away (particularly when it's higher profile players like Rory, Spieth and Fleetwood as you'd like them in the mix) rather than additional charges happening and bringing in new players to the mix. Still found it a great watch though.


----------



## MarkT (Mar 8, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I may be alone in this but I found a lot of the final round to be a bit of a slog.
4 players under par and nobody broke 70.
The breeze combined with the course to produce a round in which nobody was able to make a charge, throw in a run of birdies and come from behind.
I found it dull that the winner only had to par the back 9 to take the title.
In a way it felt like some US opens from a while back where its down to who makes the fewest mistakes to win.
In a way Bryson didn't win it, he didn't lose it.
Moments of drama surrounded by acres of Meh....
		
Click to expand...

I find watching Bay Hill a bit of a slog but really enjoyed the nature of the two of them going at it from the same group. I can't get enough of Westwood these days and DeChambeau is amazing/weird/entertaining/irritating/phenomenal/phoney, depending on your point of view but I'd always watch him whatever he's doing. Wish he'd have mentioned Westwood in his post-round chat rather than his sponsor OneStream Software


----------



## JamesR (Mar 8, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I may be alone in this but I found a lot of the final round to be a bit of a slog.
4 players under par and nobody broke 70.
The breeze combined with the course to produce a round in which nobody was able to make a charge, throw in a run of birdies and come from behind.
I found it dull that the winner only had to par the back 9 to take the title.
In a way it felt like some US opens from a while back where its down to who makes the fewest mistakes to win.
In a way Bryson didn't win it, he didn't lose it.
Moments of drama surrounded by acres of Meh....
		
Click to expand...

I agree, it was a bit of a slog.

But still enjoyable, as no golf is always worse than some golf.


----------



## howbow88 (Mar 8, 2021)

Imurg said:



			As it is, by the 11th/12th it was at best a 2 horse race.
		
Click to expand...

When the 2 players are paired together, I quite like that. It's like matchplay.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 8, 2021)

howbow88 said:



			When the 2 players are paired together, I quite like that. It's like matchplay.
		
Click to expand...

It is and it had its moments
But wouldn't it have been better if it was a 4 or 5 way matchplayish scenario..
That's all I thought was missing..


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 8, 2021)

Imurg said:



			It is and it had its moments
But wouldn't it have been better if it was a 4 or 5 way matchplayish scenario..
That's all I thought was missing..
		
Click to expand...

Early doors it was between 8+10 players.
I’m not bothered wether you have to shoot a 64 or a 71 to win.
The course was tough,the wind was up and going by early scores par was a good round,right up Westwood’s alley.
He could and maybe should have won ,a couple of putts here and there.
Bryson had a 49ft putt for par that was going 10ft past but slammed dunked.
For me it was just as exciting especially with an Englishman in the mix


----------



## FELL75 (Mar 8, 2021)

MarkT said:



			I find watching Bay Hill a bit of a slog but really enjoyed the nature of the two of them going at it from the same group. I can't get enough of Westwood these days and DeChambeau is amazing/weird/entertaining/irritating/phenomenal/phoney, depending on your point of view but I'd always watch him whatever he's doing. Wish he'd have mentioned Westwood in his post-round chat rather than his sponsor OneStream Software
		
Click to expand...

Would have liked a westie mentioned too. Kept moaning about the worse bunkers on tour and then went a bit OTT at the end about how much bay hill means to him...🙄


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 8, 2021)

A little mention to Westwood would have been a nice touch. 

Maybe Bryson knew he would get interviewed to the n'th degree and he would be talking about the head to head with Lee at length with the media later on. 

Huge credit to lee yesterday.  Looked like he loved the battle and said as much when asked in the interview. With so many forgettable tour events I can safely say I'll remember watching This one for some time. Who needs birdies?


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 8, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			For sure, but it doesn't make great viewing.
		
Click to expand...

It made great viewing for me as I had money on Bryson and to have only 2 in it for the back 9 (except when Connors eagled 16) was a relief for my old ticker.


----------



## MarkT (Mar 8, 2021)

garyinderry said:



			A little mention to Westwood would have been a nice touch.

Maybe Bryson knew he would get interviewed to the n'th degree and he would be talking about the head to head with Lee at length with the media later on.

Huge credit to lee yesterday.  Looked like he loved the battle and said as much when asked in the interview. With so many forgettable tour events I can safely say I'll remember watching This one for some time. Who needs birdies?
		
Click to expand...

Better late than never


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Mar 8, 2021)

MarkT said:



			Better late than never
		
Click to expand...

Can't argue with that.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 8, 2021)

MarkT said:



			Better late than never
		
Click to expand...


Nice to see.


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 8, 2021)

The lower scores always seem to get the biggest cheers rather than just great shots.

Say we have a no wind day and a soft greens, player X is on the green in 2 and sinks a 30 foot putt for eagle to move two shots clear of his closest rival with a few holes left to play...rightly so the crowd would go wild.

Then take a much tougher day with rock hard greens, player X this time sinks a 30 foot putt for par with his closest rival making a double bogey, so he still moves 2 shots clear.

We all know which scenario would get the biggest cheer, but which one was harder? Yes the eagle is technically the greater achievement, but as a viewing crowd we need to appreciate the fuller picture and appreciate what the players can do in extremely tough circumstances


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 8, 2021)

Let the big dog eat!

I’m all for crowd engagement and an atmosphere, but hearing all of that makes me cringe


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 8, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Let the big dog eat!

I’m all for crowd engagement and an atmosphere, but hearing all of that makes me cringe
		
Click to expand...

It largely sounds like one person driving the nonsense.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 8, 2021)

It's like there are a hundred Seth Rogans in the crowd 🙈😂


----------



## redbrownie (Mar 9, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I may be alone in this but I found a lot of the final round to be a bit of a slog.
4 players under par and nobody broke 70.
The breeze combined with the course to produce a round in which nobody was able to make a charge, throw in a run of birdies and come from behind.
I found it dull that the winner only had to par the back 9 to take the title.
In a way it felt like some US opens from a while back where its down to who makes the fewest mistakes to win.
In a way Bryson didn't win it, he didn't lose it.
Moments of drama surrounded by acres of Meh....
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this. Overall it was another really good tournament (the last few weeks on the tour have been great).

Sunday was the least entertaining day for me though because the conditions turned it into attritional golf, which is akin to a US Open. That absolutely has its place in the game but my personal preference is for what we saw on Saturday; guys making birdies, eagles, holes in one and making a charge.

It had a feel of back 9 at Augusta to it, which is usually the highlight of the sporting year for me.

Really looking forward to TPC this week.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 9, 2021)

Traminator said:



			His short game looks to be up there with the best, there was also a stat on screen at one stage that he was averaging quite a distance further from the pin than Westwood off the tee, ie hitting more irons.
		
Click to expand...

They showed the stat just before Lee/Bryson teed off. Radar and Nick D in the studio chatting through Bryson's strategy, explaining how he was often hitting iron off the tee and carefully choosing when to hit driver.

Cut to the 1st tee and we hear Coltart criticise Bryson for his one dimensional strategy, laying into him for hitting driver on every tee regardless. Coltart sounded a total clown, ignorant and ill-informed is not helpful for a commentator


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 10, 2021)

Is Sawgrass now a mickey mouse course with them putting in an internal OOB on 18 to stop you know who and other mahoosive bombers playing across the lake and up the 9th?

Windmills next......?


----------



## woofers (Mar 10, 2021)

Or just setting it up the way it designed to be played..? (No windmills, pirate ships or clowns faces required).


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 10, 2021)

woofers said:



			Or just setting it up the way it designed to be played..? (No windmills, pirate ships or clowns faces required).
		
Click to expand...

Never been an internal OOB before....

Why not just take the tee back 50 yards like the modern trend to play the hole as it was designed.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 10, 2021)

They've been using internal OB in the last 2 or 3 tournaments.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 10, 2021)

Imurg said:



			They've been using internal OB in the last 2 or 3 tournaments.
		
Click to expand...

Thought it was new this year. Some young lad took that line last year in the junior Players championship


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 10, 2021)

It's for safety as much as anything, along with keeping speed of play just above glacial. If players are deliberately driving down the wrong fairway then they have to do something.

Mickey Mouse course @saving_par . Wash your mouth out. It's my favourite course to watch golf on in the US, I can't wait until tomorrow .


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 10, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's for safety as much as anything, along with keeping speed of play just above glacial. If players are deliberately driving down the wrong fairway then they have to do something.

Mickey Mouse course @saving_par . Wash your mouth out. It's my favourite course to watch golf on in the US, I can't wait until tomorrow .
		
Click to expand...

Safety is just an excuse, if they were worried about safety they would make sure the players actually shouted fore 

What about the Old Course and players using the 'wrong' fairway.

Point I'm making is they are creating an artificial solution on an above average tour course to prevent some players over powering the last hole.

Maybe time to move the Players to a extremely long modern course suitable for the golfers of today.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 10, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Safety is just an excuse, if they were worried about safety they would make sure the players actually shouted fore 

What about the Old Course and players using the 'wrong' fairway.

Point I'm making is they are creating an artificial solution on an above average tour course to prevent some players over powering the last hole.

Maybe time to move the Players to a extremely long modern course suitable for the golfers of today.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not a fan of simply moving the tee box back. It's lazy design imo.

Is not adding trees, bushes, growing rough, putting extra bunkers in etc artificial in it's own way? They are trying to guide golfers a particular route and punishing those off course. On this occasion they are doing it within the boundaries of a course, elsewhere it could be at the edges. Same result.

Better to come up with a solution, artificial or not, than just let them embarrass the hole, which is happens at times at St Andrew's. Save our older courses, that's what I say 😄


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 10, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Safety is just an excuse, if they were worried about safety they would make sure the players actually shouted fore 

What about the Old Course and players using the 'wrong' fairway.

Point I'm making is they are creating an artificial solution on an above average tour course to prevent some players over powering the last hole.

Maybe time to move the Players to a extremely long modern course suitable for the golfers of today.
		
Click to expand...

Nice fishing.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 10, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm not a fan of simply moving the tee box back. It's lazy design imo.

Is not adding trees, bushes, growing rough, putting extra bunkers in etc artificial in it's own way? They are trying to guide golfers a particular route and punishing those off course. On this occasion they are doing it within the boundaries of a course, elsewhere it could be at the edges. Same result.

Better to come up with a solution, artificial or not, than just let them embarrass the hole, which is happens at times at St Andrew's. Save our older courses, that's what I say 😄
		
Click to expand...

In this case they are trying to stop them them embarrassing a hole on course than opened in 1980 and built specifically to host the Tour's flagship event.....


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Mar 11, 2021)

If they let any of them hit across to 9, and let's face it, he's not the only one capable of achieving it, they will be hitting towards the players on the ninth. After hitting it they then have to walk around the lake to the ninth and hit it to the green while trying to keep out of the way of those playing nine, there is also the possibility that they need a drop for line of sight from the hospitality, more time. They then walk all the back to 18. What can I say, thank you, PGA Tour.

On the same note what I have read is that he was asked if he fancied trying something here similar to six at Bay Hill. His response was that he'd love to have a pop at driving it over to nine but the logistics of doing so (see above) make it unlikely.

The concept nothing new, a 16 year old did it not so long ago.

I know I'm stating the obvious, but this whole thing is media driven and the Tour have saved us from most of it.


----------



## FELL75 (Mar 11, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Full Sky coverage already, straight from the off first thing Thursday.
Impressive.

And Rory hitting a provisional straight away 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Yep, not a good start for Rory. Makes me think what I'll be like on the 1st tee on 29 march, hitting a provisional? 😬


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Mar 11, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Well said Golfnut.

Bryson mentioned he'd be looking at the possibility of hitting to the 9th from the 18th, but it wasn't really worth it in the end.  Tiny landing area etc.

As a precaution, for all the sensible reasons outlined already, the Tour just shut down the question straight away.
It's nothing new, there have already been a few internal OB this season, including on the 6th last week.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting that the talk is on Bryson for this rule but the bbc article shows that a teenager (!!!) took the same line in a junior competition there last year so I expect they had decided at that point to introduce it to prevent issues both for safety and "how the course should be played". Obviously a different skill level but interesting it was one birdie and two bogeys for the junior taking that line.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 11, 2021)

Thats because the Bryson rule sounds better than the Spotty Youth rule..


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 11, 2021)

It is interesting that said youth was saying he needed to hit a 350 yard drive to make it worthwhile. This is what Is coming. Bryson will soon be seen to be packing a pea shooter compared to the next gen.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 11, 2021)

Blimey, Henrik is +7 after 8 holes . What's happened, is a tornado following his group?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 11, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Blimey, Henrik is +7 after 8 holes . What's happened, is a tornado following his group?
		
Click to expand...

Doubles and triples seem quite easy to find....


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Mar 11, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Blimey, Henrik is +7 after 8 holes . What's happened, is a tornado following his group?
		
Click to expand...

4 putted the 2nd, 3 putted the 4th , found water on 6 and 7


----------



## Imurg (Mar 11, 2021)

I've not watched the Players before...obviously seen the 17th but not much else.
Looks very much like a course where you need to leave the ball in the right place on the greens 
Some of these putts are virtually impossible...


----------



## MarkT (Mar 11, 2021)

I played Sawgrass a long time ago and it went worse than I could have imagined. Was maybe +9 coming to 17 so was all steady way, then hit the bleachers with my first tee shot, my second was so bad that it missed the water left (I was quite rattled) which I declared lost as I can't chip and I then hit the green. And three-putted. 8.


----------



## IanM (Mar 11, 2021)

There are no go zones on the way to the greens too....  I played there in 2008.  Really nice part of Florida too...miles nicer than Orlando where most folk go.  

I've got the iPad on next to the work laptop.... If Rory was a car, they'd be fitting new spark plugs.  Misfiring badly again


----------



## IanM (Mar 11, 2021)

...or should that be "needs new engine and a respray?"


----------



## sweaty sock (Mar 11, 2021)

Id love to see some stats on Mcilroy.  I would be interested to know if he has regressed or if others have caught up and passed, talent wise...


----------



## ger147 (Mar 11, 2021)

A long way back for McIlroy to make the cut from +7 for his front 9.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Mar 11, 2021)

He's back!!


----------



## howbow88 (Mar 11, 2021)

FELL75 said:



			Yep, not a good start for Rory.
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of time for him to turn it around, get into contention on Saturday night, and then drift away on Sunday to a 10th place finish. 

Or of course, make the cut, play badly Saturday and end up 10 shots back from the lead, but play a stormer on Sunday but end up losing by 3 because he had too much ground to make up. 

He is a phenomenal golfer, but for the last 5 years it just feels like he has never got himself out of 4th gear. It doesn't help that he seems like a great guy and so I always want him to come back to his best.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 11, 2021)

MarkT said:



			I played Sawgrass a long time ago and it went worse than I could have imagined. Was maybe +9 coming to 17 so was all steady way, then hit the bleachers with my first tee shot, my second was so bad that it missed the water left (I was quite rattled) which I declared lost as I can't chip and I then hit the green. And three-putted. 8.
		
Click to expand...

Have you ever seen the film of Angelo Spagnolo, who had a 66 on the 17th?
it’s a great watch 🤣👏


----------



## Imurg (Mar 11, 2021)

Sergio beats Rory by 14 shots on the day....
And Fitz is only a shot behind ....
Not a good sight for those starting now.....


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 11, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			He's back!!
		
Click to expand...

You sure? 😳


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 11, 2021)

IanM said:



			...or should that be "needs new engine and a respray?"
		
Click to expand...

Think I would be tempted to scrap him and buy a Hyundai Hovland 😂


----------



## Imurg (Mar 11, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Think I would be tempted to scrap him and buy a Hyundai Hovland 😂
		
Click to expand...

Think I prefer the classic Seat Garcia at the moment.?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 11, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Think I prefer the classic Seat Garcia at the moment.?
		
Click to expand...

Good choice but can be expensive to maintain 🤔


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 11, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Good choice but can be expensive to maintain 🤔
		
Click to expand...

And can be temperamental.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Mar 11, 2021)

drive4show said:



			You sure? 😳
		
Click to expand...

No, but it was tongue firmly in cheek.


----------



## fenwayrich (Mar 11, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Have you ever seen the film of Angelo Spagnolo, who had a 66 on the 17th?
it’s a great watch 🤣👏
		
Click to expand...

I think it was called World's Worst Avid Golfer. Didn't they eventually persuade him to putt it round the path? 😃


----------



## JamesR (Mar 11, 2021)

fenwayrich said:



			I think it was called World's Worst Avid Golfer. Didn't they eventually persuade him to putt it round the path? 😃
		
Click to expand...

Yes, and I think he still hit some in the water whilst doing that


----------



## FELL75 (Mar 11, 2021)

Traminator said:



			I share your frustration 😅

As you say, he's a phenomenal golfer 🏌️, all the criticism is just utter frustration that we're not watching him achieve what he should be. He just seems to fall into the "comfortable top 10" every week, so whilst for most golfers this would be great, for Rory it feels like failure because he's so good.

I feel a whole reset is needed, new coach, new caddy with more desire etc. I'm sure he can give Butch a ring....
		
Click to expand...

They mentioned in commentary that has previous caddy JP Fitzgerald was now on Victor Perez's bag, how long ago did that happen? His current caddy doesn't seem to say much, or have a word in his ear when it's going pear shaped...


----------



## yandabrown (Mar 11, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370113352119300099


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 11, 2021)

Traminator said:



			If we're talking home-grown cars, Rory's like a DeLorean at the moment... Looks great but the build quality ain't that reliable ...
		
Click to expand...

And he probably wishes he could go back in time as well.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 12, 2021)

Play at Sawgrass utilised every minute of available light yesterday
There were no weather delays
And they still couldn't get all the players round - some have got 4 holes to play today
Thats the best part of an hour or more.
Lots of high scores which means more shots which means more PSRs but have they just got too many playing?
If they did get a weather delay, even a couple of hours, they'd be totally screwed.


----------



## Zig (Mar 12, 2021)

Traminator said:



			I share your frustration 😅

As you say, he's a phenomenal golfer 🏌️, all the criticism is just utter frustration that we're not watching him achieve what he should be. He just seems to fall into the "comfortable top 10" every week, so whilst for most golfers this would be great, for Rory it feels like failure because he's so good.

I feel a whole reset is needed, new coach, new caddy with more desire etc. I'm sure he can give Butch a ring....
		
Click to expand...

I agree - he's crying out for the things you mention. With a prime Butch Harmon coaching him he'd have doubled his major tally by now. 

And here's the thing: every golf fan I know finds him really likeable, desperately wants him to return to his best, and - despite his impressive major haul - feels there so much more he could have won.

FWIW - I think he's attempted to take some pressure off himself these last few years by talking about the 'long career' he's got, getting better gradually, plenty of time to win more majors. He also had a spell where he tried to downplay the majors, saying he was treating them like regular tour events etc. Clearly they're not, and he's now gone quite a while without winning one. 

The flip side, when he does treat them as a big deal, such as the Open at Protrush, then we all saw the result on the opening hole/first day. 

That said, when he's on song, and all of his game is going well, he can lap the field - he's that good. I hope I'm wrong, but his 'golden opportunity' to be the one to beat in majors is fast slipping away


----------



## sweaty sock (Mar 12, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Play at Sawgrass utilised every minute of available light yesterday
There were no weather delays
And they still couldn't get all the players round - some have got 4 holes to play today
Thats the best part of an hour or more.
Lots of high scores which means more shots which means more PSRs but have they just got too many playing?
If they did get a weather delay, even a couple of hours, they'd be totally screwed.
		
Click to expand...

If its not a closing statement to the "players are too slow" argument I dont know what is.

But given how pandering the tour is to the players, they're more likely to just reduce the rounds to 14 holes.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 12, 2021)

sweaty sock said:



			If its not a closing statement to the "players are too slow" argument I dont know what is.

But given how pandering the tour is to the players, they're more likely to just reduce the rounds to 14 holes.
		
Click to expand...

They are too slow but they'll play at the pace they're allowed to play at.
The Tour knows how long it takes, if they wanted to speed it up they could but that's a different debate.
Those that haven't finished round 1 are restarting at 7.30 whereas the 2nd round is starting at the normal time of 6.40 or thereabouts.
Good job there's no overlap.
It still means that those in the last  groups are not going to finish today 
Which means the cut can't be made which means those close to it might have to stick around a day longer than necessary. 
It just seems poor planning to have as many players as they have, even with a 2 tee start, and they can't get them all round on a perfect weather day.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 12, 2021)

IanM said:



			...or should that be "needs new engine and a respray?"
		
Click to expand...

Engine management light on

In lump home mode


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 12, 2021)

FELL75 said:



			They mentioned in commentary that has previous caddy JP Fitzgerald was now on Victor Perez's bag, how long ago did that happen? His current caddy doesn't seem to say much, or have a word in his ear when it's going pear shaped...

Was watching his troubles at the 17th yesterday, and after there was an image of him standing there on his own whilst Garcia was getting ready on the next hole I think. Harry was a few yards away staring in the opposite direction. I commented at the time (to no one in particular ) that now was the time he should be talking to Rors to help settle/ reassure/ gee up, give advice whatever. But they just looked like they were ignoring each other. I'm sure that's not the case, we're all on the outside and have no idea about their interaction on/ off the course, but it does come across on TV that the caddy support/ advice is minimal.

Saw the SKY podcast interview with Brad Faxon the other night, that was quite interesting, although he didn't go into any detail regarding Rors (and rightly so).



			
				Zig said:
			
		


			And here's the thing: every golf fan I know finds him really likeable, desperately wants him to return to his best, and - despite his impressive major haul - feels there so much more he could have won.
		
Click to expand...

I think this is the main thing with his fans, we all know that he is capable of so much more, and get very frustrated when he seemingly implodes 

Click to expand...


----------



## sweaty sock (Mar 12, 2021)

Imurg said:



			They are too slow but they'll play at the pace they're allowed to play at.
The Tour knows how long it takes, if they wanted to speed it up they could but that's a different debate.
Those that haven't finished round 1 are restarting at 7.30 whereas the 2nd round is starting at the normal time of 6.40 or thereabouts.
Good job there's no overlap.
It still means that those in the last  groups are not going to finish today
Which means the cut can't be made which means those close to it might have to stick around a day longer than necessary.
It just seems poor planning to have as many players as they have, even with a 2 tee start, and they can't get them all round on a perfect weather day.
		
Click to expand...

True, last tee off is 2:17pm sunset 6:30pm so is going to be tight for a full course of 3 balls.


----------



## Slab (Mar 12, 2021)

Not an excuse but another factor will be that it is a larger field than usual


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 12, 2021)

Probably takes 20 mins to play the 17th if they all dump it in the water. That cannot help.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Mar 12, 2021)

Zig said:



			I agree - he's crying out for the things you mention. With a prime Butch Harmon coaching him he'd have doubled his major tally by now.

And here's the thing: every golf fan I know finds him really likeable, desperately wants him to return to his best, and - despite his impressive major haul - feels there so much more he could have won.

FWIW - I think he's attempted to take some pressure off himself these last few years by talking about the 'long career' he's got, getting better gradually, plenty of time to win more majors. He also had a spell where he tried to downplay the majors, saying he was treating them like regular tour events etc. Clearly they're not, and he's now gone quite a while without winning one.

The flip side, when he does treat them as a big deal, such as the Open at Protrush, then we all saw the result on the opening hole/first day.

That said, when he's on song, and all of his game is going well, he can lap the field - he's that good. I hope I'm wrong, but his 'golden opportunity' to be the one to beat in majors is fast slipping away
		
Click to expand...

You have summed it up perfectly I feel.


----------



## MarkT (Mar 12, 2021)

It might not be the longest par 5 but Bryson just hit an 8-iron to the 16th to follow up his 9-iron on Thursday


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 12, 2021)

Is it just me, or does some of the Players coverage look positively NotHD at times? Some very fuzzy looking footage at times yesterday and today😞🙃


----------



## Imurg (Mar 12, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Is it just me, or does some of the Players coverage look positively NotHD at times? Some very fuzzy looking footage at times yesterday and today😞🙃
		
Click to expand...

I think its the camera angles
As it's first thing the Sun is very low and getting in the lens.
Now its higher ot shouldn't happen..


----------



## FELL75 (Mar 12, 2021)

Traminator said:



			I thought it was a couple of misty camera lenses first thing in the morning.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I thought. Mind you watching the rerun of the 1987 Sandy Lyle win at TPC was definitely fuzzy 😳


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 12, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Is it just me, or does some of the Players coverage look positively NotHD at times? Some very fuzzy looking footage at times yesterday and today😞🙃
		
Click to expand...

Particilarly shots atound the greens. The ball seems to move in steps. I am guessing some of it is in 720, and some 1080. It is definitely not full HD coverage.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 12, 2021)

The pace of play is excruciating. I would guess it will be well over 5 hour rounds.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2021)

Why are they not showing the golf 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 12, 2021)

Sergio getting back to normal standard 🙈


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 12, 2021)

Can't quite understand why Rory's caddy is, according to a number of posters, holding him back as apparently he is unable to offer anything beyond being a bag carrier.

On the other hand Lee Westwood is thriving since Helen took the bag.🤷‍♂️


----------



## JamesR (Mar 12, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Can't quite understand why Rory's caddy is, according to a number of posters, holding him back as apparently he is unable to offer anything beyond being a bag carrier.

On the other hand Lee Westwood is thriving since Helen took the bag.🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

and Harry, Rory’s caddie, is a very good golfer by all accounts. So should be able to bring plenty of knowledge and understanding of the game


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Particilarly shots atound the greens. The ball seems to move in steps. I am guessing some of it is in 720, and some 1080. It is definitely not full HD coverage.
		
Click to expand...

I thought at times they were using the “featured group” coverage as main coverage hence why the pictures don’t look great


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 12, 2021)

JamesR said:



			and Harry, Rory’s caddie, is a very good golfer by all accounts. So should be able to bring plenty of knowledge and understanding of the game
		
Click to expand...

He doesn't offer anything that I've seen or heard. Rory is all alone when he's playing, I think sometimes he's missing that bit of worldly advice that good caddies can give.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 12, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Clearly Rory is happy with the people around him, but maybe that's the problem, they are too "yes Rory".

We're just throwing out topics for discussion, most would love to see him do better, maybe he would benefit from being driven by bigger characters around him.  Maybe what he likes isn't what he needs 🤷‍♂️

Who knows?
		
Click to expand...

Don't get me wrong, my post wasn't aimed at anyone  

More a question as is something like the player/caddy relationship going to have widely different effects upon two leading players. 

Maybe it's more to do with the difference in ages?

Mind you I  do agree that Harry's experience of golf should mean that he is better equipped to offer constructive advice than would be the case with Helen.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 12, 2021)

I think the difference between Rory and Lee is that, apart from a Major, Lee seems to have nothing to prove
He's almost out there for the fun of it.
As such he doesn't need a Bones or Billy on the bag.
He probably gets more out of the moral support that he gets from Helen.
Rory, on the other hand, possibly feels he still has lots to prove.
So having a Bones or Billy type Caddy may benefit his game more than the friendship support he gets from Harry. 
Yes, Rory is still making a good living from top 10s but he doesn't win enough.
And I think he needs a better caddy on his bag if he's going to get back to winning Majors.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 12, 2021)

When Rory won 4 times in 2019 Harry was good enough.


----------



## IainP (Mar 12, 2021)

If it was next week, Fitzpatrick & Westwood as a foursomes pairing would look a great option IMO


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 12, 2021)

Traminator said:



			So Google tells me that Harry was once off +2.5 on the old system, which is frankly superb, so his ability to play golf is not in question.

Does this make him a great caddy though if he just bimbles round saying nothing?

Again, who knows? 🤷‍♂️

I know some of the European Tour caddies, their own actual golfing ability is pretty irrelevant down the list of requirements for the job.
		
Click to expand...

I also  know a couple of ET caddies and one thing is clear from conversations with them. 

The caddy does not control the nature of the relationship. 

Some players see tournament play as a team event, fully involving their caddy.

Others don't really want the caddy to do much more than "turn up, keep up and shut up".

If that is what Rory wants then who is to say he is wrong.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 12, 2021)

Has anyone heard that Pete Dye designed Sawgrass? It seems to be a tightly held secret.

Or, it's mentioned in the commentary every 20 minutes, not sure which.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 12, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Fair play Ben An 👏

Scores 11 on the 17th yesterday with 4 balls in the oggin, then hits the green in 1 today and whips up the crowd with a big smile on his face, obviously laughing at himself.
Good man 👍👍
		
Click to expand...

He's good on Twitter too


----------



## birdyhunter (Mar 12, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Has anyone heard that Pete Dye designed Sawgrass? It seems to be a tightly held secret.

Or, it's mentioned in the commentary every 20 minutes, not sure which.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently it's so good, it's the 5th Major according to American commentators.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 12, 2021)

Don't know if it's already been mentioned in this thread but it was Hovland's mother that reported his failure to replace his marker. 

Cheers Mum 😂


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 12, 2021)

Love that Fitzpatrick tending the pin, humble.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Mar 13, 2021)

birdyhunter said:



			Apparently it's so good, it's the 5th Major according to American commentators.
		
Click to expand...

Strange I thought that the Tour Championship was the 5th major.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 13, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Has anyone heard that Pete Dye designed Sawgrass? It seems to be a tightly held secret.

Or, it's mentioned in the commentary every 20 minutes, not sure which.
		
Click to expand...




birdyhunter said:



			Apparently it's so good, it's the 5th Major according to American commentators.
		
Click to expand...

They are just warming up for The Masters. No cliche unturned there, no fact or titbit repeated less than 3 times an hour. Masters bingo has a wider spread than The Players bingo.


----------



## IainP (Mar 13, 2021)

A few high def slo-mos yesterday of club to ball, was one of Westwood towards end of his round.
As the chunk of turf is projected forwards I did find myself thinking of the manufacturers marketeers and the latest & greatest "turf interaction" 🙂


----------



## pendodave (Mar 13, 2021)

birdyhunter said:



			Apparently it's so good, it's the 5th Major according to American commentators.
		
Click to expand...

If westy goes into Sunday in the final group and comes a brave 2nd after leaving a couple of putts short/low, THEN it's a major. 
If he storms home by 3, the Players is actually the John Deere in disguise....


----------



## Imurg (Mar 13, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Don't know if it's already been mentioned in this thread but it was Hovland's mother that reported his failure to replace his marker.

Cheers Mum 😂
		
Click to expand...

And he missed the cut by 2.....
Oops


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 13, 2021)

Garcia...now I too can miss a 1ft putt on a 15th hole but sure as eggs is eggs I wouldn’t go straight on to play 2 under for final three holes.  Top stuff. Top mental strength.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 13, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370799908651995137


----------



## 4LEX (Mar 13, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			Love that Fitzpatrick tending the pin, humble.
		
Click to expand...

He's one of the nicest guys you could ever meet. Love his swing and low ball flight with the driver, really hope he gets the win this week! He's taken some abuse in the US for his comments on Bryson, would love to see those two in the final group tomorrow!


----------



## IainP (Mar 13, 2021)

Early days but the final group may be heading for rounds around par and moving backwards 😐


----------



## Boomy (Mar 13, 2021)

Great to see JT putting a great round together, hopefully back to his A game!


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 13, 2021)

Just placed a couple of each way bets on Westwood  at10/1 and Fitzpatrick 14/1. 
But the big guns are just starting to fire up


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 13, 2021)

Oh to have a tap in eagle


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 13, 2021)

Tee to green Westwood is relentless,can’t buy a bloody putt though(yet)


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 13, 2021)

Westwood could easily be a few shots better, putts seem to be slipping past the whole.

Hopefully none of these missed putts come back to haunt him


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 13, 2021)

I've noticed that tonight Westward basically is short on most approaches and putts. Holding his own is not going to win , I don't think. Too much quality behind him,( and now ahead!)
He's still thereabouts, but he needs to just hit it and stop analysing too much before he swings. That's the impression I have . I know he has a routine and it is a deliberate one, but I think he is nervous ( understandable): however, relax and loosen, Lee.
Would love to see you win it tomorrow.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 13, 2021)

Imurg said:



			And he missed the cut by 2.....
Oops

Click to expand...

She will be getting a bunch of dandilions for mothers day tomorrow 😂


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 13, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Same as last week unfortunately, but he's imperious tee to green  💪.

On another point, the same few seconds of video of the clubhouse and putting green they use on a continuous loop every week is doing my nut in 😅.   That guy has holed that putt about 50 times 🤪
		
Click to expand...

I was just thinking it’s the same guy been practising for the last hour or so!

When was the last time the same two players were in the final group in consecutive tournaments?


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 13, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Same as last week unfortunately, but he's imperious tee to green  💪.

On another point, the same few seconds of video of the clubhouse and putting green they use on a continuous loop every week is doing my nut in 😅.   That guy has holed that putt about 50 times 🤪
		
Click to expand...

He’s just holed it again! Practise is paying off


----------



## ger147 (Mar 13, 2021)

Have no idea how Bryson's putt dropped on 18, looked for all the world like it was short the whole way.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 13, 2021)

Westwood SO unlucky on 17, that was only a whisker away from rolling back down the slope to the pin.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 13, 2021)

Get on there Westy 🥳


----------



## ger147 (Mar 13, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Get on there Westy 🥳
		
Click to expand...

Phenomenal putt, great time to drain one.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 13, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Westwood SO unlucky on 17, that was only a whisker away from rolling back down the slope to the pin.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't need it to.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 13, 2021)

What a putt!

Roll on tomorrow


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 13, 2021)

Didn't realise Billy Foster was on Matt Fitzpatrick's bag.


----------



## NearHull (Mar 13, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Helen loving it....

I wonder if she'll be loving it in 5 degrees and sideways rain if he's tied 60th in the Dunhill Links with nobody watching 😅
		
Click to expand...

Is that when he gets his lad on the bag?


----------



## IainP (Mar 13, 2021)

Encouraging thing is he played himself out of the tentative & pulled putts from earlier. At times in the past that didn't seem to happen.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 13, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Didn't realise Billy Foster was on Matt Fitzpatrick's bag.
		
Click to expand...

Been on his bag for a few years now, ever since he split with Westwood.


----------



## NearHull (Mar 13, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Ha, no idea to be honest but sounds about right...
		
Click to expand...

Just thinking, if she anything like my HID , if it’s not sunny and warm , she is not coming out on the course!


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 13, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Helen loving it....

I wonder if she'll be loving it in 5 degrees and sideways rain if he's tied 60th in the Dunhill Links with nobody watching 😅
		
Click to expand...

It's not rained at the Dunhill in the last four years  - she'll be well happy, Ronan Keating is his partner unless she's a Take That fan.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 13, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Been on his bag for a few years now, ever since he split with Westwood.
		
Click to expand...

  I need to pay closer attention, had no idea.  Thanks.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 13, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



  I need to pay closer attention, had no idea.  Thanks. 

Click to expand...

Great caddy, loved him telling the story of Seve playing "the shot" in Switzerland 😎😎


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 13, 2021)

Typical sunny day at the last Dunhill - not sure who was caddying for Lee in 2019 - I was only photographing him here because he was out with Justin Timberlake - Justin's pics sell, Lee's not so much if he's not in contention.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 13, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Great caddy, loved him telling the story of Seve playing "the shot" in Switzerland 😎😎
		
Click to expand...

That is a brilliant story, and typical Seve to chip it in after Billy gave him the "wrong" yardage.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 13, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			That is a brilliant story, and typical Seve to chip it in after Billy gave him the "wrong" yardage.







Click to expand...

Saw another Billy Foster/Seve story this week about the World Matchplay and Seve choking loudly on Nick Price's backswing - love this stuff.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 13, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Saw another Billy Foster/Seve story this week about the World Matchplay and Seve choking loudly on Nick Price's backswing - love this stuff.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## FELL75 (Mar 13, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Exactly 🤪


Soooo...

2 shot lead for our guy...

Is he going to win?
What do we think?
		
Click to expand...

Have a horrible feeling of déjà vu with Westwood and BDC. God I hope I'm wrong...


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 13, 2021)

Great viewing 
If he plays like that tomorrow and holes some putts he wins.


----------



## IanM (Mar 13, 2021)

Was good viewing tonight.....hope West can close it out tomorrow


----------



## Imurg (Mar 14, 2021)

If Lee shoots another 67/68 it should be enough 

But watch out for JT..another display like that and who knows.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 14, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Have you ever seen the film of Angelo Spagnolo, who had a 66 on the 17th?
it’s a great watch 🤣👏
		
Click to expand...

had to google that, watched it here yesterday

https://www.golfchannel.com/video/angelo-spagnolo-tpc-sawgrass-1986-worst-avid-golfer

they got him back after 25 years to do it again. On the green and putting for 11 second time round, only to be told by the rules official watching that he’d done an incorrect drop and had to play the shot into the green again. Afterwards informed the rules official was incorrect, and that had cost him 30 additional shots....... still beat his previous attempt by 23.

came across a bit like they did it intentionally.

interesting to see Deane Beman on it, the ”little man” that banned Seve from the PGA tour in 1986.


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 14, 2021)

Commentators going on about how players aren’t wearing socks. They clearly are, they are just ankle socks.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 14, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Commentators going on about how players aren’t wearing socks. They clearly are, they are just ankle socks.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sitting here thinking who the hell cares about bloody socks...


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 14, 2021)

Was looking forward to watching all the golf but might skip it to after the Spurs game all the adverts are too irritating 😡


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 14, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I'm sitting here thinking who the hell cares about bloody socks...

Click to expand...

Not sure if you’re new here, but quite a lot of people care deeply about what socks are worn on the golf course.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 14, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Not sure if you’re new here, but quite a lot of people care deeply about what socks are worn on the golf course.
		
Click to expand...

I feel a thread coming on.....


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 14, 2021)

I just watched Bryson change his shoes in the carpark


----------



## Italian outcast (Mar 14, 2021)

getting up for it 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371141068721430535


----------



## ger147 (Mar 14, 2021)

Hoping Lee Westwood can get off to a good start then will see what happens.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 14, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Hoping Lee Westwood can get off to a good start then will see what happens.
		
Click to expand...

Hope so, I've bet him each way at 10/1


----------



## ger147 (Mar 14, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Hope so, I've bet him each way at 10/1 

Click to expand...

Good luck, that Brandy doesn't buy itself...😁😁


----------



## IainP (Mar 14, 2021)

Couple of good all European groups today. Some big guns chasing Westy down. Looking forward to it 👍


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 14, 2021)

That's some funky footwear Paul Casey's caddy is wearing 😅


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 14, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Good luck, that Brandy doesn't buy itself...😁😁
		
Click to expand...

Go on Westy great birdie start , 3 shots clear


----------



## IainP (Mar 14, 2021)

Bit off topic for a mo' - may not see this on the sky feed,  one of the sponsors tag line is -
"How well gets done"  🤢🤮😡

Sorry, back to the golf


----------



## Imurg (Mar 14, 2021)

Oh Lee.


----------



## FELL75 (Mar 14, 2021)

Talking about Westwood's tee shot not being comfortable with anything other than his fade. Quite surprised being a pro for so long and how good he is that he's not comfortable, perhaps im being naive..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 14, 2021)

That’s two interesting tee shots 

A top into the water and then a huge slice into the water


----------



## nickjdavis (Mar 14, 2021)

a shank and a top either side of the add break....and then a major slice!!!!


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 14, 2021)

Looks like my 2 ball lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 14, 2021)

and then another shank 😲


----------



## nickjdavis (Mar 14, 2021)

these guys are playing like me!!!!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 14, 2021)

Do either of the leaders want to win or what?


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 14, 2021)

I didn’t know I would be watching the seniors monthly medal😂


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2021)

Has Fragger taken over Bryson's thought process...


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 14, 2021)

Casey is suffering too


----------



## IanM (Mar 14, 2021)

Gadzooks!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Has Fragger taken over Bryson's thought process...
		
Click to expand...

If he had, Bryson appears to have shaken him off with that chip.

Seriously, I cannot remember so many bad shots in such a short timeframe from the top 2 on a leaderboard.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 14, 2021)

Someone could nick in and steal this if they keep this up


----------



## Imurg (Mar 14, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Westy took a well dodgy drop there.
His ball landed in the corner of the water, where he dropped his ball would have to travel suddenly at 90 degrees to cross the line there.

Ref said OK though so he can't be penalised ... 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

The red line is quite a way into the grass there and he gets 2(?) club lengths..


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 14, 2021)

Now a big drag left. It's quality stuff.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 14, 2021)

Justin Thomas lurking with Westwood chopping it so far, deffo not the start Lee was looking for.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 14, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Now a big drag left. It's quality stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like he's cured his slice though


----------



## Imurg (Mar 14, 2021)

Well it's entertaining...


----------



## Imurg (Mar 14, 2021)

Traminator said:



			From where he took the point the ball allegedly last crossed the line, to the point the ball splashed, looked to be almost 90 degrees from the direction the ball had come from.
That just does not happen.

Maybe the TV picture was misleading but it certainly looked like that.
		
Click to expand...

As you say, Ref was happy.


----------



## IainP (Mar 14, 2021)

Interesting to see what Lowry can post


----------



## MarkT (Mar 14, 2021)

Love how Todd finished with a birdie after this at 17


----------



## IainP (Mar 14, 2021)

Is there an invisible 35mph wind or something?


----------



## FELL75 (Mar 14, 2021)

Poor old Tim is copping it from Bryson!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 14, 2021)

Victor Perez, who had to birdie the last to make the cut, is 3 off the lead...
This final round is mental


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 14, 2021)

Loved the stare from Bryson to the 'You the man' shouting spectator after he lipped that putt.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 14, 2021)

All this rubbish talk in interviews about just enjoying golf,my fiancé’s company and smiling and laughing on the way round.
Not when it’s a big tournament and 2.7 million on the line it seems


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 14, 2021)

He seemed pretty happy after that shot, casually walking up and telling her what he tried to do and why


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 14, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			He seemed pretty happy after that shot, casually walking up and telling her what he tried to do and why
		
Click to expand...

Do you think behind the sunglasses she was rolling her eyes and stifling a yawn or is that just my wife when I talk golf? 🤣


----------



## MarkT (Mar 14, 2021)

This is almost too good to be true for Westwood, two penalty shots already and two clear. Looks pretty relaxed, whether hie is or not


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 14, 2021)

This is a good watch. Hanging on .....I'll say.  Come on Lee, think of your second round. 
Go, go....


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 14, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Do you think behind the sunglasses she was rolling her eyes and stifling a yawn or is that just my wife when I talk golf? 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I’m sure she can smile and nod with the best of them if he wins and she gets 10%


----------



## Imurg (Mar 14, 2021)

Mad that the winner will take home more than Jonny Miller made in his whole career....


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 14, 2021)

I've just stuck a fiver on Justin Thomas at 3/1.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 14, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I've just stuck a fiver on Justin Thomas at 3/1.
		
Click to expand...

Nice lay off, he looks the most likely to me if Lee doesn't get the job done.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 14, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Nice lay off, he looks the most likely to me if Lee doesn't get the job done.
		
Click to expand...

I have Westie each way.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Mad that the winner will take home more than Jonny Miller made in his whole career....

Click to expand...

Just the way inflation has taken money; I opened a CD case the other day & found the two concert tickets from the corresponding tour tour 30 years ago in the sleeve notes.  Really good tickets, £20 + £1 booking fee.   Dire Straits.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 14, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Just the way inflation has taken money; I opened a CD case the other day & found the two concert tickets from the corresponding tour tour 30 years ago in the sleeve notes.  Really good tickets, £20 + £1 booking fee.   Dire Straits.
		
Click to expand...

Money for nothing


----------



## Imurg (Mar 14, 2021)

JT on the move...


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 14, 2021)

I think Lee will be missing out as he isn’t going to get eagles on the par 5’s. I can see Thomas getting another on 16 too and winning by 2-3 shots


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 14, 2021)

And just as I hit post, Westwood sends one way right into the trees


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 14, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			And just as I hit post, Westwood sends one way right into the trees
		
Click to expand...

You're a Jonah


----------



## Imurg (Mar 14, 2021)

Bryson with a nice piece of FraggerLuck there...


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 14, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			You're a Jonah 

Click to expand...

Ha, bet JT’s odds aren’t 3-1 now


----------



## ger147 (Mar 14, 2021)

JT getting the birdies/eagle at exactly the right time. He looks the favourite to me now, just has to stay dry on the way in.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 14, 2021)

JTs to lose
Unfortunately Lee has forgot how to play.
Probably more mistakes in this round than his previous 3
No stress though


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 14, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Ha, bet JT’s odds aren’t 3-1 now
		
Click to expand...

Bets on at 3/1  he's now 4/9


----------



## FELL75 (Mar 14, 2021)

Now Thomas in the lead, might be easier being the hunter than the hunted. Come on Lee.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 14, 2021)

Westwood needs to gamble on 12 and get the driver out. He will need to make some birdies coming in to win.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 14, 2021)

Traminator said:



			He's only 1 behind, wedge and putt on 11 he's level.
		
Click to expand...

JT with a chip and putt on 12 for another birdie and still a Par 5 to come. Westwood needs birdies...


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 14, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Westwood needs to gamble on 12 and get the driver out. He will need to make some birdies coming in to win.
		
Click to expand...

I'd like Fitzpatrick to finish in the top 5.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 14, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I'd like Fitzpatrick to finish in the top 5.
		
Click to expand...

You got a fiver on him as well? 🤣🤣


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 14, 2021)

ger147 said:



			You got a fiver on him as well? 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

 Yip each way 14/1.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 14, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Yeah and Westy has the same holes to play.

He's on the fringe on 11, but if he holes the putt he's on the 12th tee on the same score as JT was.
		
Click to expand...

And he has to try and drive the green on 12 like JT just has.


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 14, 2021)

That must be the 5th putt I’ve seen of Westwood’s finish a couple of inches short of the hole. He has played some top quality approach shots that have just not been rewarded.


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 14, 2021)

ger147 said:



			And he has to try and drive the green on 12 like JT just has.
		
Click to expand...

Westwood’s missed birdie putt and that chip from JT gives us the swing.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 14, 2021)

Lee needs to extract his digit pronto


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 14, 2021)

Hard to stay with JT when he’s on a run


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Mar 14, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Yip each way 14/1.
		
Click to expand...

I got him at 9/1 last night. Cashed out just after the eagle, so I can cheer westy home.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 14, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Hard to stay with JT when he’s on a run
		
Click to expand...

Westwood needs to be level with JT when JT gets to the 17th, then you never know.


----------



## IainP (Mar 14, 2021)

Confidence  - hard to build, easy to lose


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 14, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Yip each way 14/1.
		
Click to expand...

I have a few quid on Fitz. E/W at 40 to 1. He needs to pull his finger out though.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 14, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			I have a few quid on Fitz. E/W at 40 to 1. He needs to pull his finger out though.
		
Click to expand...

Me too! Thought he was right out of it to be fair but he’s fought back 🤞🏻


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 14, 2021)

Oooh


----------



## ger147 (Mar 14, 2021)

That was SO close, Lee dodged a bullet there...🙈🙈


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 14, 2021)

What a shot out of the bunker. 

So lucky on the tee shot though, I wonder if he knew JT had dropped a shot before teeing off


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 14, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			What a shot out of the bunker.

So lucky on the tee shot though, I wonder if he knew JT had dropped a shot before teeing off
		
Click to expand...

Shoosh ! you Jonah


----------



## Boomy (Mar 14, 2021)

What a shot from that bunker 🥵 gripping this!!


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 14, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Shoosh ! you Jonah
		
Click to expand...

Come on Lee!!!


----------



## ger147 (Mar 14, 2021)

Get in!!! 😁😁


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 14, 2021)

That is a world class birdie - stunning second shot and great putt


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 14, 2021)

What a great 3, but so close to leaving it short again.

16 is a huge hole. JT can eagle it but I don’t think Lee is able to


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 14, 2021)

gosh this is good stuff...


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 14, 2021)

Looking at the 17th green, it is starting to look pretty horrible. How long does it normally take for a course to recover after being left to dry out during a pro tournament?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 14, 2021)

Lee has been dreadful off the tee today....and he's still tied for the lead...


----------



## ger147 (Mar 14, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Lee has been dreadful off the tee today....and he's still tied for the lead...
		
Click to expand...

Stayed calm early on to limit the damage and has fought well all the way round despite as you say being basically rubbish off the tee by his high standards.

I for one couldn't care less if somehow he can cross the finish line first but he's not making it easy for himself.


----------



## IainP (Mar 14, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Lee has been dreadful off the tee today....and he's still tied for the lead...
		
Click to expand...

Staying hopeful, but I fear for the last few holes


----------



## Boomy (Mar 14, 2021)

I’ve got Westwood e/w, Thomas e/w, and Harman e/w 🥵 (also got Fitz and Cam Smith e/w but they’re oot)


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 14, 2021)

Does Lee know Ping make some of the best hybrids out there.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 14, 2021)

Needs a bit of help now...


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 14, 2021)

IainP said:



			Staying hopeful, but I fear for the last few holes
		
Click to expand...

Yip, I might have to dig out my JT voodoo doll and some pins


----------



## DannyOT (Mar 14, 2021)

Westy isn't making this simple is he? 

I'd asolutely love to see him win it though.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 14, 2021)

Traminator said:



			JT can 3 putt, anything can happen on the last.

Far from over...
		
Click to expand...

Get the pins ready lol


----------



## IainP (Mar 14, 2021)

Have to give Bryson credit after his 4th hole
Despite the dodgy long game, have to also credit Westy's holing out today


----------



## ger147 (Mar 14, 2021)

So if JT holes this does Westy aim for the pin on 17?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2021)

Advantage JT.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2021)

ger147 said:



			So if JT holes this does Westy aim for the pin on 17?
		
Click to expand...

Same as yesterday surely; safe part of the green and hope to hole the putt?  he can't win it on 17 but he can lose it.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 14, 2021)

New underwear for JT please


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2021)

Thought JT had overdone it there for a moment...


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 14, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thought JT had overdone it there for a moment...
		
Click to expand...

So did he


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2021)

Traminator said:



			So did he... 😅
He got very lucky there
		
Click to expand...




davidy233 said:



			So did he
		
Click to expand...


There's an echo in here...


----------



## MarkT (Mar 14, 2021)

You can say that again


----------



## ger147 (Mar 14, 2021)

Westwood gonna need something special to win from here.


----------



## IainP (Mar 14, 2021)

JT's delayed club twirl - quality 😁


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 14, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Looking at the 17th green, it is starting to look pretty horrible. How long does it normally take for a course to recover after being left to dry out during a pro tournament?
		
Click to expand...

Grass is pretty tough. I'm guessing it will get some regular watering and won't be cut over the next few days. A bit of TLC.

The commentators have mentioned some fancy under green system at Sawgrass so I think they can control it better than most.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 14, 2021)

Aw done...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2021)

Game over.  A shame for Lee.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 14, 2021)

I'll really need to sharpen my voodoo pins


----------



## MarkT (Mar 14, 2021)

The more Rich Beem talked about Westwood's short putting, the more likely he was going to miss one


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 14, 2021)

MarkT said:



			The more Rich Beem talked about Westwood's short putting, the more likely he was going to miss one
		
Click to expand...

How slick is that green though? Extra fast. I thought it would drop but it didn't want to play nicely.


----------



## MarkT (Mar 14, 2021)

Yeah, impossible to get close. Like Thomas a lot, always think he'd fit in well with a lot of the Europeans


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 14, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Overall though, 2 brilliant weeks from Westy.
Only a couple of years away from the Seniors Tour!
		
Click to expand...

Do you think he'll play in the Ryder cup team ? I think Westie and Fitz would make a great pairing.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 14, 2021)

Cracking tournament.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 14, 2021)

£600k putt for 2nd place alone


----------



## Crow (Mar 14, 2021)

Justin Thomas hit every green in reg apart from the last, where he was fractionally short, good golf.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2021)

No McGinley, it's a 180, not a 360.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 14, 2021)

Traminator said:



			No.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I edited my post just as you replied.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 14, 2021)

A load more points for Westwood for Ryder Cup - been very surprised to see him miss out now.


----------



## BrianM (Mar 14, 2021)

JT superb win, a difficult year so far, gutted fir Westwood as he’s playing tremendous golf the moment


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A load more points for Westwood for Ryder Cup - been very surprised to see him miss out now.
		
Click to expand...

Only problem with him being a shoe in off these two events is maintaining the same form when the Ryder Cup gets here.


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 14, 2021)

Lee Westwood is just a down to earth fella. Great post round interview, very honest. 

It would be fantastic to see him roll back the years and win a Major - nobody deserves one more in my book.


----------



## MarkT (Mar 14, 2021)

Life is good for Westwood, off to Augusta for 36 holes with his son who's caddying for him in the Masters


----------



## IainP (Mar 14, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Overall though, 2 brilliant weeks from Westy.
*Only a couple of years away from the Seniors Tour*!
		
Click to expand...

Plus they only play for 3 days, which is his sweet spot! 🤪🥴😁


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 14, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371229238360162305


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 14, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371229238360162305

Click to expand...

FFS he's only 48, imagine how I feel


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371229238360162305

Click to expand...

"Sometimes you have days like that."

If only it were days...


----------



## ExRabbit (Mar 15, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A load more points for Westwood for Ryder Cup - been very surprised to see him miss out now.
		
Click to expand...

7th best European in OWGR after Sunday



And only around another 6 in the top 50 if I have read it correctly.

I know that European points count more, but it's looking like he will have a good chance to play if he wants to.


----------



## howbow88 (Mar 15, 2021)

Westwood making birdie on 18 when JT had won summed it all up  

What a couple of great weeks on the PGA Tour.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 15, 2021)

Was great watching Bryson and Westwood play a round of who can make the most mistakes 

However they both did well to score in the end 

I mean byrson every round under par, that's no easy thing 

Delighted for JT, loved his reaction when the 18th came off as we all know he didn't mean it and he thought he had pulled that in the water


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 15, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			FFS he's only 48, imagine how I feel 

Click to expand...

I’m a bit surprised at that as well I’m nearly 20 years older than him and could play 4 days on the trot on a hilly course in the cold with no caddie. 😂


----------



## HeftyHacker (Mar 15, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			I’m a bit surprised at that as well I’m nearly 20 years older than him and could play 4 days on the trot on a hilly course in the cold with no caddie. 😂
		
Click to expand...

I guess this is where all the "marginal gains" at the pointy end of the game comes in. I imagine tired legs would impact things such as his hip turn etc.

Its still not stopping him playing Augusta with his son today and tomorrow 😂.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 15, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			I guess this is where all the "marginal gains" at the pointy end of the game comes in. I imagine tired legs would impact things such as his hip turn etc.

Its still not stopping him playing Augusta with his son today and tomorrow 😂.
		
Click to expand...

He might be playing off the yellows though


----------



## HeftyHacker (Mar 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			He might be playing off the yellows though 

Click to expand...

Yeah, swallowing his pride and playing from the tee's that reflect his ability 😂. So humble.


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 15, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			I guess this is where all the "marginal gains" at the pointy end of the game comes in. I imagine tired legs would impact things such as his hip turn etc.

Its still not stopping him playing Augusta with his son today and tomorrow 😂.
		
Click to expand...

I agree tired legs would impact on his game but surprised he was feeling this he's not that old and doesn't have to carry clubs and  also the weathers fine.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 15, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			I agree tired legs would impact on his game but surprised he was feeling this he's not that old and doesn't have to carry clubs and  also the weathers fine.
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget there's a lot of practice, range work, physical training in there as well.
There's a reason you don't see many 47 year olds mixing it with the young guns..


----------



## Imurg (Mar 15, 2021)

In here........


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 15, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Don't forget there's a lot of practice, range work, physical training in there as well.
There's a reason you don't see many 47 year olds mixing it with the young guns..
		
Click to expand...

I know he's playing at a elite level but I think along the lines of I'm 20 years older play on a hilly course in cold weather with no caddie and could play 4 rounds on the trot no bother, he's far fitter than me and would have thought tired legs wouldn't be a problem. 

I can understand 40+ players finding it hard to compete at the top level but thought that might be down to losing distance , flexibility, timing, mental fatigue etc not down to walking for 4 rounds in pleasant weather and standing still on a range practising


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 15, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			I know he's playing at a elite level but I think along the lines of I'm 20 years older play on a hilly course in cold weather with no caddie and could play 4 rounds on the trot no bother, he's far fitter than me and would have thought tired legs wouldn't be a problem.

I can understand 40+ players finding it hard to compete at the top level but thought that might be down to losing distance , flexibility, timing, mental fatigue etc not down to walking for 4 rounds in pleasant weather and standing still on a range practising 

Click to expand...

Any repeated movement causes wear and tear. He's not out there just to enjoy his round and take in the scenery for God's sake. He's trying to play elite level sport and beat the best athletes in the game. There are zero parallels between him and you.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 15, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			I know he's playing at a elite level but I think along the lines of I'm 20 years older play on a hilly course in cold weather with no caddie and could play 4 rounds on the trot no bother, he's far fitter than me and would have thought tired legs wouldn't be a problem.

I can understand 40+ players finding it hard to compete at the top level but thought that might be down to losing distance , flexibility, timing, mental fatigue etc not down to walking for 4 rounds in pleasant weather and standing still on a range practising 

Click to expand...

There is no comparison between the level of effort and strain on the body your standard club golfer does compared to the tour pro


----------



## chrisd (Mar 15, 2021)

I found the answer to aging as a golfer - just get the knackered bits replaced!

Externally I'm 68 internally 25


----------



## Imurg (Mar 15, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I found the answer to aging as a golfer - just get the knackered bits replaced!

Externally I'm 68 internally 25
		
Click to expand...

Trigger's Grandad


----------



## Slime (Mar 15, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I found the answer to aging as a golfer - just get the knackered bits replaced!

Externally I'm 68 internally 25
		
Click to expand...


........... and mentally, 14.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 15, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Any repeated movement causes wear and tear. He's not out there just to enjoy his round and take in the scenery for God's sake. He's trying to play elite level sport and beat the best athletes in the game. There are zero parallels between him and you.
		
Click to expand...

Not picking on you, but a theory (mine) based on the elite level stuff v amateur. He is playing elite golf, but is also in theory an elite athlete, although a bit older. Mainy on here are far from elite, both golf wise, and physically too. If a 55 year old can play 36 holes medal, carrying a bag, surely an elite level pro can play less shots, whilst not carrying a golf bag? Half of his shots are putts, so in reality, it's 30 to 40 golf shots, some of which are chips.
Mentally tiring, yes, for sure. Physically? 40 shots over 4 and some hours? Far from convinced.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 15, 2021)

Slime said:



			........... and mentally, 14. 

Click to expand...

Some days when I'm feeling good 😁


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 15, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Not picking on you, but a theory (mine) based on the elite level stuff v amateur. He is playing elite golf, but is also in theory an elite athlete, although a bit older. Mainy on here are far from elite, both golf wise, and physically too. If a 55 year old can play 36 holes medal, carrying a bag, surely an elite level pro can play less shots, whilst not carrying a golf bag? Half of his shots are putts, so in reality, it's 30 to 40 golf shots, some of which are chips.
Mentally tiring, yes, for sure. Physically? 40 shots over 4 and some hours? Far from convinced.
		
Click to expand...

Again - he wasn't struggling to finish the round. Just struggling to play as well as two 27-year-olds who are at the very top of the sport. If he hits a couple of shots at 95% then they probably won't be good enough. It's not just about whether he can drag his weary carcass around is it.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 15, 2021)

I think the shots that cost him the win were way worse than 95% and came earlier in the round.
Again though, if you are a pro golfer, playing golf is what you do. Looking at Westwood, and I am being kind here, he could be fitter. He has just chosen not to be.
Fine, and I am sure he knows that, and enjoys his lifestyle. He isn't complaining!


----------



## sunshine (Mar 15, 2021)

I thought yesterday was tremendously entertaining tv. First time I've been properly excited watching golf since the Masters. JT played outstanding golf to climb to the top of the leaderboard. Westy dragged us through some nail-biting moments. And there was a strong supporting cast.

Great advert for the PGA Tour.

Lots of "if only" moments for Westy. He says he has no regrets, but secretly I'm sure he will be kicking himself for not giving himself a chance to make birdie on 16 and the three putt on 17. It's those moments at the death which really matter. Still, 2 big weeks in contention is a great effort, so fair play. Given he's off at Augusta this week, have a feeling we could see a missed cut at the Honda.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 15, 2021)

Don't know if anyone saw JT's interview with the Golf Channel straight after he won. The guy had literally just won the tournament, and the interviewer just wanted to ask him questions about Tiger and then deliberately try to get an emotional reaction from the death of his grandfather. So American, so sickening.

Q1: What's it like to try and finish off a players championship?
Q2: What do you think Tiger saw from you today?
Q3: What has Tiger been telling you? 
Q4: How much was your recently deceased grandfather with you today?


----------



## IainP (Mar 16, 2021)

Thought he handled the Tiger questions well, and was probably thinking what's he have to do with it, I was hitting the shots.
Sadly the interviewer will probably win some kind of award 😕


----------



## HeftyHacker (Mar 16, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Don't know if anyone saw JT's interview with the Golf Channel straight after he won. The guy had literally just won the tournament, and the interviewer just wanted to ask him questions about Tiger and then deliberately try to get an emotional reaction from the death of his grandfather. So American, so sickening.

Q1: What's it like to try and finish off a players championship?
Q2: What do you think Tiger saw from you today?
Q3: What has Tiger been telling you?
Q4: How much was your recently deceased grandfather with you today?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think he was particularly happy with the questioning, I can't remember the exact wording but as he left the stage he turned back and said something along the lines of "why are you asking me that?" that was picked up by the mic.

Agree, it was completely uncalled for.


----------



## IainP (Mar 16, 2021)

Regarding Westwood, it may be he doesn't really believe the age comment. He would have had a gazillion interview questions and it's quite convenient to pull out something that's out of his control (number of years since birth).
He must be gutted he couldn't pull either one over the line, but will also reflect that for two weeks in a row only one person could finish one shot ahead of him. And they are both top 10 ranked guys and on their game.


----------



## sweaty sock (Mar 16, 2021)

Have you seen Westwood in the gym, with his wife who is a fitness instructor?  Hes a beast.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 16, 2021)

sweaty sock said:



			Have you seen Westwood in the gym, with his wife who is a fitness instructor?  Hes a beast.
		
Click to expand...

A bit porky though?


----------



## sweaty sock (Mar 16, 2021)

Im pretty sure the fact he's even been inside a gym puts him pretty far ahead of most of the detractors...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 16, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			A bit porky though?
		
Click to expand...

In his heyday, yes. Now, I don't think so. He looks pretty lean to me.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 16, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			A bit porky though?
		
Click to expand...

You'll get fit digging this hole


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 16, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			In his heyday, yes. Now, I don't think so. He looks pretty lean to me.
		
Click to expand...

I know plenty of 50 somethings not carrying anything like the timber Westwood is carrying. His shape is up to him, and I am guessing he likes his fine living, but no one try and tell me he is an athlete, because he isn't. If he is suffering with stamina, losing some of the belly is a good place to start. 47 is not old.


----------



## IainP (Mar 17, 2021)

This may have already posted but I don't recall it - some of Rory's comments on Bryson. Actually none of it new but perhaps from a bigger voice.
Was about his prowess from the rough (having launched one into it 😁).
His higher lofted clubs are all one length - so he can generate more club head speed than those using standard length. His one plane upright swing aids a steep angle of attack for accessing the ball.
Wonder how many promising teenagers are already following his lead...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2021)

Anyone know why they aren’t showing the European Tour Golf today ?


----------



## NearHull (Mar 18, 2021)

Featured groups today,

_Sungjae Im, Keith Mitchell, Rickie Fowler_

_Keegan Bradley, Rhein Gibson, Lee Westwood_


----------



## Imurg (Mar 18, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Anyone know why they aren’t showing the European Tour Golf today ?
		
Click to expand...

Technical problems mean they can't show any of it today. Should be on tomorrow 
Sounds like someone forgot to get a broadcast licence or something...


----------



## Imurg (Mar 18, 2021)

No coverage tomorrow either....


----------



## Slime (Mar 18, 2021)

Host broad caster issues I'd think, I can't even find anyone streaming it.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 18, 2021)

IainP said:



			This may have already posted but I don't recall it - some of Rory's comments on Bryson. Actually none of it new but perhaps from a bigger voice.
Was about his prowess from the rough (having launched one into it 😁).
His higher lofted clubs are all one length - so he can generate more club head speed than those using standard length. His one plane upright swing aids a steep angle of attack for accessing the ball.
Wonder how many promising teenagers are already following his lead...
		
Click to expand...

I thought Rory's comments were really insightful and demonstrated some thought. More than just the usual dismissive whine we have heard from commentators and Fitzpatrick.

As for how many teenagers are following his lead... I guess almost none at the moment, but when some coaches start teaching his methods it's bound to take off.


----------



## IainP (Mar 18, 2021)

Chase Koepka's shoes 😲

It's a no from me


----------



## Imurg (Mar 18, 2021)

Only really watched the Majors before as I couldn't justify Sky's prices.
Going through NowTV during lockdown.
The last 3 tournaments in the States have been fairly decent and I've watched most of what's been shown.
This week's....can't get into it at all.
Dull as dishwater....


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Mar 18, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Only really watched the Majors before as I couldn't justify Sky's prices.
Going through NowTV during lockdown.
The last 3 tournaments in the States have been fairly decent and I've watched most of what's been shown.
This week's....can't get into it at all.
Dull as dishwater....
		
Click to expand...

It's definitely, "after the Lord Mayors show".


----------



## Imurg (Mar 18, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Thursdays often are, especially when the low scores are posted before our TV coverage.

Stick with it, great finishing stretch, although unlikely that the names at the top will be as big as recent weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe that's it...not particularly loaded with bigger names.
I'll stick with it but it had better not send me to sleep..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Only really watched the Majors before as I couldn't justify Sky's prices.
Going through NowTV during lockdown.
The last 3 tournaments in the States have been fairly decent and I've watched most of what's been shown.
This week's....can't get into it at all.
Dull as dishwater....
		
Click to expand...

It’s your standard US Tour that gets more hype because of the “bear trap” - same with Waste Management having that stadium hole 

At least it’s the matchplay next week


----------



## FELL75 (Mar 18, 2021)

Still in lockdown, it's golf, I'll watch it!


----------



## sunshine (Mar 19, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Only really watched the Majors before as I couldn't justify Sky's prices.
Going through NowTV during lockdown.
The last 3 tournaments in the States have been fairly decent and I've watched most of what's been shown.
This week's....can't get into it at all.
Dull as dishwater....
		
Click to expand...

I find it always hots up at the weekend.

Trying to be objective, the PGA Tour is a really good product. The run we are in the middle of which starts at Kapalua and takes us to the Masters and then Harbour town features some great events. It then goes off the boil a bit in June and July with nothing interesting apart from the US Open, but that's fine because it's summer and I'm out and about.


----------



## MarkT (Mar 19, 2021)

When I see Simon Holmes I always think we're in for a bit of a low-key week. Not really fussed about 'The Bear Trap' but you can't have it every week and the last fortnight has been off the charts


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 19, 2021)

They said last night that Kenya will not be shown until Saturday due to problems getting the Sky kit in to the country


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 19, 2021)

Loved Zach Johnson's comments when asked about the 61 from Matt Jones.

"Has he finished then, did he skip a couple of holes?"


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 19, 2021)

Lee Westwood currently having the same experience as I had on our 18th last week - putt up a steep bank and don't hit it hard enough -* twice* - I can vouch that will impact your score.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 19, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			They said last night that Kenya will not be shown until Saturday due to problems getting the Sky kit in to the country
		
Click to expand...

Now not showing anything until Sunday at the earliest...Maybe not at all....


----------



## sunshine (Mar 19, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			They said last night that Kenya will not be shown until Saturday due to problems getting the Sky kit in to the country
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised anyone's noticed.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 19, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I'm surprised anyone's noticed.
		
Click to expand...

 I'd sooner be watching coverage of the European Tour than featured groups on the PGA tour.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 19, 2021)

I quite fancied some wild life. Golf, and beasties, good combination.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Mar 19, 2021)

MarkT said:



			When I see Simon Holmes I always think we're in for a bit of a low-key week. Not really fussed about 'The Bear Trap' but you can't have it every week and the last fortnight has been off the charts
		
Click to expand...

I've got this one on but not really taking much notice.

We have been spoilt these last few weeks, so one low-key week is ok, besides next week it's the daddy of them all for me. I love matchplay and I love Austin CC.


----------



## HowlingGale (Mar 19, 2021)

😂 some bloke's just got stripped down to his undies to stand in a swamp and duff his ball 2 feet further into the swamp.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Mar 19, 2021)

HowlingGale said:



			😂 some bloke's just got stripped down to his undies to stand in a swamp and duff his ball 2 feet further into the swamp.
		
Click to expand...

Wesley Bryant who if my memory serves me is as much a YouTube vlogger as he is a PGA pro. Stripping down to his under crackers will do his profile the world of good.


----------



## HowlingGale (Mar 19, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			Wesley Bryant who if my memory serves me is as much a YouTube vlogger as he is a PGA pro. Stripping down to his under crackers will do his profile the world of good.
		
Click to expand...

He put his trousers back on 😝. Bright pink. Guess he didn't want them muddy.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 20, 2021)

sunshine said:



			2 big weeks in contention is a great effort, so fair play. Given he's off at Augusta this week, have a feeling we could see a missed cut at the Honda.
		
Click to expand...

no surprises from Westwood


----------



## Imurg (Mar 20, 2021)

Live golf from Kenya from 9am tomorrow 
Logistical issues sorted...or bribes made whichever works...


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 20, 2021)

Who ever put up the cash, and sponsored the event must be so happy with the lack of coverage.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 21, 2021)

Irritation thread or this one? Tough.

Did anyone know there was a stretch on this course reffered to as The Bear Trap? Yes? How could you not, when it is mentioned every 3 minutes. 

Show some golf, and stop mumping on about rubbish.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 21, 2021)

I know there's a lot of water at this place but  251 balls dunked since Thursday morning
And they've still got 4 1/2 hours to go...


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 21, 2021)

This vould be a clash of style. One plays fast (for a tour player), one is glacial (compared to glaciers).


----------



## Whydowedoit (Mar 21, 2021)

So. these driving averages. Did I hear correctly that driving accuracy across all players was below 50%..?? Thats quite an extraordinary stat if true?


----------



## pendodave (Mar 21, 2021)

I have a conspiracy theory that Aaron Wise deliberately dropped a couple of shots yesterday to avoid playing with JBH this afternoon. Gotta be worth a couple of shots at least. Ask Alex Noren...


----------



## IainP (Mar 21, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I know there's a lot of water at this place but  251 balls dunked since Thursday morning
And they've still got 4 1/2 hours to go...
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the future - the unimaginative way to reign in the power pros...


----------



## Imurg (Mar 21, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Could be 5 hours if JB Holmes gets his way 😴
		
Click to expand...

Forgot he was out last...ill probably wake up in my chair at about 2am.......


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 21, 2021)

So JB has hit it into a bush. Going to need a drop. His caddy is foot raking all the pine straw out of the way of where JB will drop. Hmm. Cheat? Flipping looks like it.

Just been mentioned on coms.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 21, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			So JB has hit it into a bush. Going to need a drop. His caddy is foot raking all the pine straw out of the way of where JB will drop. Hmm. Cheat? Flipping looks like it.

Just been mentioned on coms.
		
Click to expand...

That's highly suspect....Still doing it right in front of the official


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 21, 2021)

They are saying it is legal. I get you can remove loose impediments, etc, but surely you have to drop first? Clearing it so you get a clean drop serms a bit meh.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 21, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			They are saying it is legal. I get you can remove loose impediments, etc, but surely you have to drop first? Clearing it so you get a clean drop serms a bit meh.
		
Click to expand...

Even if it's right it's wrong.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 21, 2021)

Traminator said:



			How long did he take to drop? 😴😴😴
		
Click to expand...

Let's put it this way..they have a clear course in front of them..
Not that that wasn't going to be the case anyway with JB playing..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2021)

JB Holmes slow - never !

He has stated a number of times he doesn’t care


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 21, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			JB Holmes slow - never !

He has stated a number of times he doesn’t care
		
Click to expand...

There are plenty on here who also don't care how slow pro golfers are. I asdume they are fine with staying up til ungodly o clock.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Mar 21, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			JB Holmes slow - never !

He has stated a number of times he doesn’t care
		
Click to expand...

It is no longer referred to as slow, it is now a case of being deliberate. Or in JB case extremely deliberate.

That time at Torrey when he was extremely deliberate. The shot was fairway wood all day long, he fannied about and eventually took 5 iron to lay up, screwed up and let Jason day pip him at the post. I had decent money on the tosspot that day.


----------



## IainP (Mar 21, 2021)

You are not really selling it to me guys, is it worth me tuning in?


----------



## MarkT (Mar 21, 2021)

Simon Holmes has got a compression top on for some reason?


----------



## IainP (Mar 21, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Is it a big effort? 😅
		
Click to expand...

Ha! Yeah I need to travel to Singapore (or at least my internet does 😉)  😂


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Mar 24, 2021)

Early days but it's not looking good for Rory. 2 down to Poulter who is giving him a professional match play blanking, doing him on the greens and Rory's now just missed his tee shot miles right and OB to allow Poulter to go 3 up after 5.

Robert Damon has just referenced how Rory was looking to emulate BAD's swing speed but wasn't able to sync up his hips and is now struggling to dial it back.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 24, 2021)

Now trying to say a dog licence is 6&5......knobs


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 24, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Poults 4 up after 11.

I normally enjoy, sometimes just ignore, the various commentaries and just take in the golf ⛳

Some of the utter drivel they are talking about matchplay though... Well, I hope they just stop.

They're trying to create all these ridiculous hypothetical advantages/disadvantages, eg will X's longer driving be an advantage, or will Y hitting first give him the advantage, blah blah blah...

These are the best of the best players in the world, they just play 18 holes and whoever scores best wins.  They can all beat each other, the only person who has any advantage is the one who plays best...
		
Click to expand...

And the Postman - he has always had the advantage in matchplay


----------



## pendodave (Mar 24, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Now trying to say a dog licence is 6&5......knobs
		
Click to expand...

Lol.
Mind you, I always think of 7/6 as "dinner money" as that was written on the side of my tobacco tin on my first day at school....


----------



## JamesR (Mar 24, 2021)

pendodave said:



			Lol.
Mind you, I always think of 7/6 as "dinner money" as that was written on the side of my tobacco tin on my first day at school....
		
Click to expand...

Were you rolling your own at that age, or did the teacher help? 🚬


----------



## pendodave (Mar 24, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Were you rolling your own at that age, or did the teacher help? 🚬
		
Click to expand...

Pipe tobacco. Classy stuff. My grandad used to let me sniff it...


----------



## sweaty sock (Mar 24, 2021)

'TIED'.....'TIED'


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Mar 24, 2021)

Westwood pushes the ball right and shouts fore. Garcia pushes the ball right and Westwood shouts fore once it becomes clear that Sergio won't.


----------



## IainP (Mar 24, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Whilst I'm on "rant day" 😅...
		
Click to expand...

You just let it all out in one evening 😂🤣😂😁
Figured we'd drag you down to our (rant) level eventually 😉


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 24, 2021)

According to McGinley, last nights rain was of the wet type.

Thanks for you insight.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 24, 2021)

Traminator said:



			As I've already had a whinge, I'm taking today as my one and only day of moaning about the commentary...

Instead of blathering on about "ooh this is a surprise" when one world class golfer is a couple of shots better than another world class player, why not stop sounding like part-time viewers and actually show some stats?

Why not show each player's stroke average to show how close they are?  Better still, why not also show each player's range of scoring this season? If player A, 4th in the world, ranges from 64 to 75, and player B ranked 60th ranges from 65 to 77, it might make it a bit more bleedin obvious why any player can beat any other over 1 round.

The commentators should be educating viewers, not sounding like people who are watching for the first time... "ooh he's ranked 7, he should thrash the guy ranked 20"...🤔

Rant over 😜
		
Click to expand...

Bryson is no 1 on scoring average on the PGA tour this year at 69.432, 
DJ Trahan in no 100 at 71.188


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Mar 24, 2021)

Well done Bob macintyre - good win over na today with two eagles and -5 for the last 5 holes of the match 👍


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 25, 2021)

Canary_Yellow said:



			Well done Bob macintyre - good win over na today with two eagles and -5 for the last 5 holes of the match 👍
		
Click to expand...

How annoying was it when they cut the broadcast with them on the 17th?

Great win right enough.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Mar 25, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			How annoying was it when they cut the broadcast with them on the 17th?

Great win right enough.
		
Click to expand...

Tell me about it! Particularly as it was one of the best matches of the day already, with Bob's chip in, and both holing from distance for birdie on 15. 

Looking forward to seeing him play Johnson tonight. He can play with a bit of freedom knowing he's still got a chance even if he loses. He's been great at matchplay throughout his career though so you never know!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 25, 2021)

Let's hope JT plays like this when the RC rolls into town...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 25, 2021)

Like the new feature on Matt Wolff's shot; divot tracker!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2021)

God it’s hard to watch - matchplay is supposed to be exciting but this couldnt be any more dull


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Mar 25, 2021)

Just a couple of observations from this evening's viewing.

Tyrell Hatten better play his way onto the Ryder Cup team as Paddy H is never going to pick him in a million years with that temperament.

Sergio is a great golfer but those trousers, not even for a bet.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 25, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			God it’s hard to watch - matchplay is supposed to be exciting but this couldnt be any more dull
		
Click to expand...

It is a bit flat tonight...last night was better.


----------



## MarkT (Mar 25, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			Just a couple of observations from this evening's viewing.

Tyrell Hatten better play his way onto the Ryder Cup team as Paddy H is never going to pick him in a million years with that temperament.

Sergio is a great golfer but those trousers, not even for a bet.
		
Click to expand...

think a lot of very bad things would have to happen for him not to make the team. Will be interesting who he’s paired with now he’s not a rookie though no reason to split him and Casey up


----------



## IainP (Mar 25, 2021)

"People watching saying who's the guy with no tan giving Dustin a game"

😂🤣


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 26, 2021)

Tony Finau’s shadow holes a putt 👍🤣


----------



## JamesR (Mar 26, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Tony Finau’s shadow holes a putt 👍🤣
		
Click to expand...

The way he’s putting today, he needs his shadow to take over for him.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 26, 2021)

On the 13th Kokrak put his 2nd in the water.
He spun back into the drink.
Red stakes
He gets measure his drop/place and is able to put it on the green.
Now I'm sure that's probably all well and good as far as the rules go but it just doesn't feel right.
There is a small fringe between water and green - he should have had to play it from there.
Just doesn't seem right....


----------



## birdyhunter (Mar 26, 2021)

Interesting.. Kevin Na just called DJ aside and had words for swiping away his 9 inch putt without having given it.  DJ looked unimpressed but Na had a point in my opinion.


----------



## SatchFan (Mar 26, 2021)

birdyhunter said:



			Interesting.. Kevin Na just called DJ aside and had words for swiping away his 9 inch putt without having given it.  DJ looked unimpressed but Na had a point in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

 I've just got this vision of Kevin Na's carcass floating slowly down the river.


----------



## fundy (Mar 26, 2021)

birdyhunter said:



			Interesting.. Kevin Na just called DJ aside and had words for swiping away his 9 inch putt without having given it.  DJ looked unimpressed but Na had a point in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...


Like everything, if Na had acted at the pace normal golfers do.................


----------



## fundy (Mar 26, 2021)

Sky director (if he has any say) having a shocker, show the games that mean something in preference to shots from dead games


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 26, 2021)

Quite a funky top Na is wearing!


----------



## fundy (Mar 26, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Quite a funky top Na is wearing!
		
Click to expand...


its a plain white shirt, just a load of flies settled on it he moves that slowly


----------



## fundy (Mar 26, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Ironically, he sped up ages ago.
Keep up 😜😜😅
		
Click to expand...

yeah not conceding a 6 inch putt after 30 seconds is sped up  (pick and choose whichever emoticons hes still funereal slow when he wants to be)


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 26, 2021)

Traminator said:



			I get the feeling watching that DJ has acted like a right arse over this...

Someone in the crowd made a comment and DJ looked at Na and said something, like he was mocking him for just pointing out the rules. (could be wrong of course)

Na was in the right, and he acted perfectly by not claiming the hole.  I hope he doesn't get any grief.
		
Click to expand...

Really unusual to see DJ look a bit rattled - Na 100% in the right

In other news - Bob MacIntyre getting the job done - this has been fun today


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 26, 2021)

If the round Robin junk still results in most of the top seeded players going home, leaving a last 16 of who the heck, can it just go back to straight knock out?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 26, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			If the round Robin junk still results in most of the top seeded players going home, leaving a last 16 of who the heck, can it just go back to straight knock out?
		
Click to expand...

It does


----------



## fundy (Mar 26, 2021)

hole in one gets it done lol


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 26, 2021)

Sergio wow


----------



## Imurg (Mar 26, 2021)

Sergio!!!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 26, 2021)

Who's gone to get the ball?


----------



## Lump (Mar 26, 2021)

Ouch. Dagger to the heart, Westwood utterly chinned with one shot. Cruel game


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 26, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Apart from bacon sarnies, what exactly do you like about golf? 🤣 🤣
		
Click to expand...

More than you will ever know.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 26, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Based on your incessant grumpy moaning, that's extremely likely 😅
		
Click to expand...

I am entitled to my view, as are you to yours. Have I complained and whined about yours? No. 
I preferred the matchplay, as a viewing experience to be straight knock out. I don't think the round Robin adds much, and given that the concept was to keep the big guns in, it doesn't seem to have worked. Witness the last final, when Kisner won.
Would you like to contribute? Or just have another moan?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 26, 2021)

Shame we didn't see BobMac's driver to 3 feet on the 18th to set up the Eagle that won him the group...


----------



## fundy (Mar 26, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Shame we didn't see BobMac's driver to 3 feet on the 18th to set up the Eagle that won him the group...
		
Click to expand...


why would they show the best shot at the most important time live lol, coverage been car crash


----------



## evemccc (Mar 26, 2021)

Traminator said:



			I like players showing a bit of passion and personality, and I'm far from a behaviour-prude, but some of the angry antics this week are embarrassing.

Hatton throwing his clubs, Rahm whacking his ball off the green then smashing his bag, players smashing holes out the fairway then not repairing it.... Sets a very poor example.
		
Click to expand...

I am more patriotic than most but if they play in the Ryder Cup the I hope both Rahm and Hatton lose their singles matches. Not at all a fan of either, from what I've seen of them.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 26, 2021)

evemccc said:



			I am more patriotic than most but if they play in the Ryder Cup the I hope both Rahm and Hatton lose their singles matches. Not at all a fan of either, from what I've seen of them.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not at all patriotic - and many of my favourite golfers are American - I still want ever single member of the European team to win every match - best event in sport.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 26, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Aaahhh, the ball that rolled onto the green when DJ was about to putt was MacIntyre's.
		
Click to expand...

So we saw it - we just didn't see him hit it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2021)

evemccc said:



			I am more patriotic than most but if they play in the Ryder Cup the I hope both Rahm and Hatton lose their singles matches. Not at all a fan of either, from what I've seen of them.
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂😂😂

Seriously ?! You want a player to lose their Ryder Cup match all because they act like humans as opposed to robots 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2021)

fundy said:



			why would they show the best shot at the most important time live lol, coverage been car crash
		
Click to expand...

It’s been awful - sooner they go back to straight KO the better , just so hard to get interested in the event , used to really enjoy it


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 26, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			I'm not at all patriotic - and many of my favourite golfers are American - I still want ever single member of the European team to win every match - best event in sport.
		
Click to expand...

The best thing about the Ryder cup, is there are fewer people on the golf course when its on. I really can't gat that excited about it.


----------



## fundy (Mar 26, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It’s been awful - sooner they go back to straight KO the better , just so hard to get interested in the event , used to really enjoy it
		
Click to expand...


no excuses from tomorrow hopefully, 8 games shouldnt be too hard should it #famouslastwords

as much as i love matchplay still  not sure theyve worked the format out right yet


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2021)

Traminator said:



			There's a line Phil...
I like them showing passion, anger etc etc, but they shouldn't go round throwing clubs and smashing the course up... 😑
		
Click to expand...

“smashing the course up” ? 

They haven’t really been doing that have they.


----------



## ExRabbit (Mar 26, 2021)

Didn't they change the format as the players didn't like turning up for just one day of play for half of them, 2 days for 3/4 etc, so a lot of them didn't want to bother?


----------



## evemccc (Mar 26, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			😂😂😂😂😂

Seriously ?! You want a player to lose their Ryder Cup match all because they act like humans as opposed to robots 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

That's not what I said. 

I said I'm not a fan of either of them. So yes, I don't support them in golf tournaments - that pretty obviously stands to reason, if I don't particularly like them


----------



## Crow (Mar 26, 2021)

Poulter the only player with 3 wins from 3, I won't say it!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2021)

evemccc said:



			That's not what I said.

I said I'm not a fan of either of them. So yes, I don't support them in golf tournaments - that pretty obviously stands to reason, if I don't particularly like them



Click to expand...

You said you hope that both lose their Ryder Cup matches did you not 🤷‍♂️


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 26, 2021)

So boat loads of cash (1.8m for the winner), Fed Ex points, world ranking points, and for about half the field, a very short trip from home, and the poor dears didn't like the format? 
No, I think they changed it because the sponsors, and the TV broadcasters wanted the stars of the game to hang around longer.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 26, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			So boat loads of cash (1.8m for the winner), Fed Ex points, world ranking points, and for about half the field, a very short trip from home, and the poor dears didn't like the format?
No, I think they changed it because the sponsors, and the TV broadcasters wanted the stars of the game to hang around longer.
		
Click to expand...

Bit like the Champions League in football - I've not minded the format - there's been a fair bit of excitement today - which you wouldn't normally get on a Friday.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 26, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Bit like the Champions League in football - I've not minded the format - there's been a fair bit of excitement today - which you wouldn't normally get on a Friday.
		
Click to expand...

But you would get that on day 1? The first two days are extended foreplay.


----------



## fundy (Mar 26, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Bit like the Champions League in football - I've not minded the format - there's been a fair bit of excitement today - which you wouldn't normally get on a Friday.
		
Click to expand...


in a KO format you spread that excitement over every day. Last 2 days been very flat coverage wise and today theyve struggled to focus on the games that matter at key times and some of the best bits been missed

personally would like to see more matchplay golf in the calendar but finding a format that works for tv viewing is crucial to this and theyve not got there yet for me


----------



## MarkT (Mar 26, 2021)

Quite enjoy any aspect of this tournament but, if we ever got a major being matchplay (which we won’t) don’t expect it would ever involve a pool format. 

Van Rooyen’s swing is as easy on the eye as anyone in the field...


----------



## fundy (Mar 26, 2021)

*Lee Westwood* @WestwoodLee
51s


Well , 28 years on tour and I thought I’d seen everything. I hadn’t!


----------



## fundy (Mar 27, 2021)

So those that went through were ranked:

3, 21, 30, 31, 32, 39, 41, 48, 49, 52, 53, 54, 55, 60, 62, 64

So the most represented quartile is the lowest ranked one (half those through) and Rahm the only top seed (and top 20 ranked player) to make it through

Anyone can beat anyone!


----------



## fundy (Mar 27, 2021)

3 lefties in the last 16 too


----------



## fundy (Mar 27, 2021)

Fleetwood v Frittelli 
Horschel v Streelman 
Garcia v Hughes 
MacIntyre v Perez 
Scheffler v Poulter 
Rahm v van Rooyen 
Watson v Harman 
Kuchar v Spieth

Advertising execs in a bad place tonight lol


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 27, 2021)

That Spieth drive on the 13th that ended up rolling through the 15th green was a laugh, eh? 😀


----------



## Robobum (Mar 27, 2021)

fundy said:



			Fleetwood v Frittelli
Horschel v Streelman
Garcia v Hughes
MacIntyre v Perez
Scheffler v Poulter
Rahm v van Rooyen
Watson v Harman
Kuchar v Spieth

Advertising execs in a bad place tonight lol
		
Click to expand...

Rahm v Van Rooyen is only one I would really want to watch


----------



## Imurg (Mar 27, 2021)

Could be quite a hard watch over the weekend...
The perils of a Matchplay event on TV
Most of the big names go home, nobody watches..


----------



## Crow (Mar 27, 2021)

fundy said:



			So those that went through were ranked:

3, 21, 30, 31, 32, 39, 41, 48, 49, 52, 53, 54, 55, 60, 62, 64

So the most represented quartile is the lowest ranked one (half those through) and Rahm the only top seed (and top 20 ranked player) to make it through

Anyone can beat anyone!
		
Click to expand...

Have they tried top two from groups go through to a KO round of 32?
Only one more round and they can play; two rounds first day, two rounds second day, final round third day (over 36 holes to test their fitness)


----------



## pendodave (Mar 27, 2021)

fundy said:



			Fleetwood v Frittelli
Horschel v Streelman
Garcia v Hughes
MacIntyre v Perez
Scheffler v Poulter
Rahm v van Rooyen
Watson v Harman
Kuchar v Spieth

Advertising execs in a bad place tonight lol
		
Click to expand...

If they hadn't put half the euros in one group, they'd be in real trouble.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 27, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375598041806299144🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Boomy (Mar 27, 2021)

Personally it doesn’t remotely bother me that the top ranked players are out... they couldn’t cut the mustard and the better players actually got through. I think there’ll be some great golf over the weekend, as winning it means even more to a lower ranked players.


----------



## yandabrown (Mar 27, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Personally it doesn’t remotely bother me that the top ranked players are out... they couldn’t cut the mustard and the better players actually got through. I think there’ll be some great golf over the weekend, as winning it means even more to a lower ranked players.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, the players that have got through are those that are better at match play, the seedings were based on stroke play. The discussions on this forum have shown that there are clearly different attitudes from different palyers that make a difference. That said, not sure what other seedings you can base it on as there is so little match play at the highest level to get meaningful rankings.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 27, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Could be quite a hard watch over the weekend...
The perils of a Matchplay event on TV
Most of the big names go home, nobody watches..
		
Click to expand...

I bet you will be watching later 😉


----------



## Imurg (Mar 27, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I bet you will be watching later 😉
		
Click to expand...

Got bugger all else to do..


----------



## Imurg (Mar 27, 2021)

I know some don't like complaints about tv coverage but there are 4 matches out on the course and all they're showing is shots from the 1st hole?????
What the actual..?
Theyve got cameras on the 2nd and 3rd coz I saw pictures yesterday....
Why do they think we'd only be interested in the just the first hole?.
I don't understand anymore.....watching people walking to the 1st tee, putting or on the range when there's live golf on..


----------



## Boomy (Mar 27, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I know some don't like complaints about tv coverage but there are 4 matches out on the course and all they're showing is shots from the 1st hole?????
What the actual..?
Theyve got cameras on the 2nd and 3rd coz I saw pictures yesterday....
Why do they think we'd only be interested in the just the first hole?.
I don't understand anymore.....watching people walking to the 1st tee, putting or on the range when there's live golf on..
		
Click to expand...

It must be something to do with the host broadcaster rights/licence I’d say. Full overage after the first hour I think they said.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 27, 2021)

Boomy said:



			It must be something to do with the host broadcaster rights/licence I’d say. Full overage after the first hour I think they said.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I get that Sky rely on the host transmission but what jerk of an American TV Executive thought it would be a good idea.?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 27, 2021)

Tommy got a hole in one on the 4th... apparently....


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 27, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Tommy got a hole in one on the 4th... apparently....

Click to expand...

There you go.

Proper one too, backed it in.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 27, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			There you go.

Proper one too, backed it in.
		
Click to expand...

Now I am confused 
They've obviously got the cameras out there and rolling so why can't they show the shots..?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 27, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Now I am confused
They've obviously got the cameras out there and rolling so why can't they show the shots..?
		
Click to expand...

Is he American? 

If not, there is zero interest from the host broadcaster.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 27, 2021)

Eric Van Royen. Wearing proper trousers. It does not compute.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 27, 2021)

World's gone mad...


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 27, 2021)

fundy said:



			Sky director (if he has any say) having a shocker, show the games that mean something in preference to shots from dead games
		
Click to expand...

 Sky take the feed from the host broadcaster. I think they are not allowed their own cameras on the courses stateside due to covid restrictions. At one recent comp Sky were not even allowed on course commentators.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 27, 2021)

They've just shown Tommy's hole-in-one


----------



## Imurg (Mar 27, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			They've just shown Tommy's hole-in-one
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, back to normal coverage now...
Mystifying


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 27, 2021)

Sergio nearly holes in one on the 13th!


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 27, 2021)

McIntyre having a bad day and no luck . Mibbie needs a lesson from his uncle, Bobmac


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 27, 2021)

Some great examples of Matchplay...opponent sinks a long one - of course you hole your long one or chip in for a half...that’s the way to do it...


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 27, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			McIntyre having a bad day and no luck . Mibbie needs a lesson from his uncle, Bobmac 

Click to expand...

To be fair he's getting blown away by great golf from the Dundee boy


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 27, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Some great examples of Matchplay...opponent sinks a long one - of course you hole your long one or chip in for a half...that’s the way to do it...
		
Click to expand...

Nothing to lose, no point in leaving your putt short.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 27, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			To be fair he's getting blown away by great golf from the Dundee boy 

Click to expand...

Yeh Perez is an odd name for a Scotsman


----------



## Imurg (Mar 27, 2021)

Post's late today....


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 27, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Yeh Perez is an odd name for a Scotsman 

Click to expand...

Dundonian by choice - it's the modern way


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 27, 2021)

Go Scottie Chef.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 27, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Dundonian by choice - it's the modern way
		
Click to expand...

He must really like Lorraine Kelly or the cake


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 27, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			He must really like Lorraine Kelly or the cake 

Click to expand...

Nobody likes Lorraine, and she isn't a Dundee resident, Vic is - is she not originally from your neck of the woods


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 27, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Nobody likes Lorraine, and she isn't a Dundee resident, Vic is - is she not originally from your neck of the woods 

Click to expand...




davidy233 said:



			Nobody likes Lorraine, and she isn't a Dundee resident, Vic is - is she not originally from your neck of the woods 

Click to expand...

I think she came from Glasgow originally, same as Vic


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 27, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I think she came from Glasgow originally, same as Vic 

Click to expand...

Think she's East Kilbride from memory.

Sure Vic has just said at the start of his interview that the greens at Austin Country Club are similar pace to Caird Park nine holer


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Mar 27, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Post's late today....

Click to expand...

Sheffler's 6 under through 13, Poulter 2 under.  So Sheffler's just playing out of his skin.  Not much you can do about it when that happens.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 27, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Think she's East Kilbride from memory.

Sure Vic has just said at the start of his interview that the greens at Austin Country Club are similar pace to Caird Park nine holer
		
Click to expand...

Yip East Kilbride built in the 60s with left over bricks from Glasgow for the Glasgow overspill , is he attached to a club here ?


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 27, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Yip East Kilbride built in the 60s with left over bricks from Glasgow for the Glasgow overspill , is he attached to a club here ?
		
Click to expand...

Nope don't think so - said he practices at Panmure and Drumoig from memory and plays a bit at St Andrews when he's here.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 27, 2021)

Bubba's run into a buzzsaw


----------



## Imurg (Mar 27, 2021)

The one shot we needed TopTtacer on, Bubba's driver off the deck, and we don't get it


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Mar 27, 2021)

Took DJ and Xander before it started, crash and burn. Took Kuchar this afternoon when he was 2 down, got him at 40/1, happy days. I don't think he'll win, there are hotter golfers out there, but if he can beat Harman it will make the cash out sweeter.


----------



## Lump (Mar 27, 2021)

Ha. John Rahm hot mic’ing 3 times.


----------



## Italian outcast (Mar 27, 2021)

Lump said:



			Ha. John Rahm hot mic’ing 3 times.
		
Click to expand...

Why does Rahm swear in english - seems unnatural


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 27, 2021)

Italian outcast said:



*Why does Rahm swear in english* - seems unnatural
		
Click to expand...

Because @Lilyhawk hasn't given him the swearing in Swedish course yet.


----------



## birdyhunter (Mar 27, 2021)

Italian outcast said:



			Why does Rahm swear in english - seems unnatural
		
Click to expand...

Rahm's English is good, I get everything he says.

It's just when Fleetwood's caddy is on hot mic that I have trouble understanding him.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 27, 2021)

Brilliant as the camera man falls over. 😀


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 27, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Brilliant as the camera man falls over. 😀
		
Click to expand...

Earlier I saw one of the spotter guys wave his paddle so hard and it flew out his hand


----------



## IainP (Mar 27, 2021)

Perez looking good for this weekend, and maybe for a little match in the Autumn...


----------



## Imurg (Mar 27, 2021)

Oh Tommy, Tommy.....


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 27, 2021)

Heading for a who gives a stuff v who gives a stuff final.

Should be riveting.


----------



## richart (Mar 27, 2021)

Kuchar looks like a tramp has blagged his way onto the course. I admit I really don't like him, and the more I hope it misses a putt, the more he holes.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 27, 2021)

richart said:



			Kuchar looks like a tramp has blagged his way onto the course. I admit I really don't like him, and the more I hope it misses a putt, the more he holes.

Click to expand...

Same, dislike Koooooooch profusely... but every time I’m willing him to miss he’s nailing it 😣 Come on Harman!


----------



## Boomy (Mar 27, 2021)

Could be tight matches tomorrow... should make for good viewing (unless you’re still sulking about the top seeds not being in it 🐱) I’m seeing a Perez v Scheffler final.. although I’d be over the moon if Horschel gets it as I’ve got a couple of bob on him at 80/1 🤞🏻


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 28, 2021)

Nerves on show I think.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 28, 2021)

Gusty winds.
Steady 7-10mph then up to 30 in a few seconds.


----------



## Whydowedoit (Mar 28, 2021)

Scheffler reminds me of a young Mark Calcavecchia!


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 28, 2021)

Caught the back end of a conversation about a rule, McKinley hadn't heard of it. Beem knew apparently. What was that about? Anyone catch it?


----------



## Whydowedoit (Mar 28, 2021)

12th hole I think? Short par four over water, playing 290 yards. Kuchar drove his ball to the right of the green. Scheffler drove into the water just short of the green, so had a stroke & distance drop in line of sight a long way back. Referee deemed that Kuchar was away first. Didn't understand that myself either.


----------



## Lump (Mar 28, 2021)

Love that, little bit of match play games there from Scotty. Stood right next to Kuchar’s bag, as if to be checking which club he’s pulling. Kuchar’s caddy then notices and moves to block his view. ha


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 28, 2021)

Whydowedoit said:



			12th hole I think? Short par four over water, playing 290 yards. Kuchar drove his ball to the right of the green. Scheffler drove into the water just short of the green, so had a stroke & distance drop in line of sight a long way back. Referee deemed that Kuchar was away first. Didn't understand that myself either.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. Only thing I can think of, is that decision was based on where the ball in the water landed. I.e the "splash " was nearer to the hole than Kuchars ball!
Hmmm
Look forward to the discussions 😁


----------



## Captainron (Mar 28, 2021)

The pace of play is bloody atrocious. 2 balls taking over 4 hours to get round a course. It’s pathetic and I wish they would fine/maim/dock strokes or something to get them to hurry the hell up!


----------



## fundy (Mar 28, 2021)

Captainron said:



			The pace of play is bloody atrocious. 2 balls taking over 4 hours to get round a course. It’s pathetic and I wish they would fine/maim/dock strokes or something to get them to hurry the hell up!
		
Click to expand...


only thing slower was todays cricket ODI lol


----------



## Captainron (Mar 28, 2021)

I would have a shock collar on them. Gives you a few volts after 30 seconds and a fatal dose after 45 seconds.

A few dead pros would send the message pretty damn quick


----------



## fundy (Mar 28, 2021)

Captainron said:



			I would have a shock collar on them. Gives you a few volts after 30 seconds and a fatal dose after 45 seconds.

A few dead pros would send the message pretty damn quick
		
Click to expand...


you want me to draw you up a list to start with


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 28, 2021)

Captainron said:



			The pace of play is bloody atrocious. 2 balls taking over 4 hours to get round a course. It’s pathetic and I wish they would fine/maim/dock strokes or something to get them to hurry the hell up!
		
Click to expand...

I said today "even if I was good enough I would never be patient enough to be a professional golfer" - or would I never be good enough because I couldn't take so long to decide the shot?!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 28, 2021)

It's been tedious today
Slow ( players fault) and only 2 games on the course....
Semifinals took way too long to keep my interest, again, because it's slow and only 4 players.
This is one reason TV doesn't like Matchplay...


----------



## MarkT (Mar 28, 2021)

Think I'm only staying with it in the hope that Perez gives Matty a good shoeing


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 28, 2021)

Imurg said:



			It's been tedious today
Slow ( players fault) and only 2 games on the course....
Semifinals took way too long to keep my interest, again, because it's slow and only 4 players.
This is one reason TV doesn't like Matchplay...
		
Click to expand...

TV could love matchplay if the guy leading at the 3 hour point won.


----------



## Slime (Mar 28, 2021)

Captainron said:



*The pace of play is bloody atrocious.* 2 balls taking over 4 hours to get round a course. It’s pathetic and I wish they would fine/maim/dock strokes or something to get them to hurry the hell up!
		
Click to expand...

But what's the rush? It's not as if the course is all backing up.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 28, 2021)

Slime said:



			But what's the rush? It's not as if the course is all backing up.
		
Click to expand...

So how slow would not be ok. 5 hours, 8, 10, 24? Give me a clue as to what would be unacceptable in your view?


----------



## Slime (Mar 28, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			So how slow would not be ok. 5 hours, 8, 10, 24? Give me a clue as to what would be unacceptable in your view?
		
Click to expand...

They're on an empty golf course, they can take as long as they need ............................ in my opinion.
As long as they finish before dark and before the bar shuts.
Different scenario if it were on a busy day, obviously.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 28, 2021)

Slime said:



			They're on an empty golf course, they can take as long as they need ............................ in my opinion.
As long as they finish before dark and before the bar shuts.
Different scenario if it were on a busy day, obviously.
		
Click to expand...

And straight away, that is what is wrong with modern golf. Give them 2 1/2 hours to get round, and then dq  and zero money. It's a disgrace.


----------



## DanFST (Mar 28, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			And straight away, that is what is wrong with modern golf. Give them 2 1/2 hours to get round, and then dq  and zero money. It's a disgrace.
		
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 28, 2021)

TV schedules, interest, setting an example to club golfers, juniors, any one watching thinking this is golf, all sorts.

Flip it on it's head.

Why should it take 4, 5, 6 , 8 hours to play golf? What if footy took 24 hours? What's not to like?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 28, 2021)

Pretty much everything wrong with golf at the moment is the time it takes. The talk is of building 6 hole courses, so people can get a golf fix in in less time. This is total bollocks. Golf, in 4s, 3 hours tops, in 2s, 2 hours. There is zero reason for golf to need 6 hole courses except copying the crap you see on telly.


----------



## eddie_1878 (Mar 28, 2021)

Watching someone replace their ball marker 3/4 times, constantly reset to re-read the putt...again, makes for pretty painful viewing. Add a bunch of classless yanks shouting nonsense after every strike in order to get heard on telly, makes it almost unwatchable. 

I’m all for time limits on shots once the coast is deemed clear by the match referee. Works fine for ball searching.


----------



## birdyhunter (Mar 28, 2021)

eddie_1878 said:



			Add a bunch of classless yanks shouting nonsense after every strike in order to get heard on telly, makes it almost unwatchable.
		
Click to expand...

^^^
This


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 28, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Pretty much everything wrong with golf at the moment is the time it takes. The talk is of building 6 hole courses, so people can get a golf fix in in less time. This is total bollocks. Golf, in 4s, 3 hours tops, in 2s, 2 hours. There is zero reason for golf to need 6 hole courses except copying the crap you see on telly.
		
Click to expand...

With an empty course in front of you, -Yes.
With courses busy, and catering for all sorts and standards, - be realistic.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 28, 2021)

Slime said:



			But what's the rush? It's not as if the course is all backing up.
		
Click to expand...

Irrelevant. Just because the course is empty makes no difference.

They’re just taking too long over each shot. It’s painful and irritating to watch. I’d they can’t speed up when it’s a match play then how can they do it in stroke play on the “regular” events where slow play makes rounds drag like a seals ringpiece


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 28, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Pretty much everything wrong with golf at the moment is the time it takes. The talk is of building 6 hole courses, so people can get a golf fix in in less time. This is total bollocks. Golf, in 4s, 3 hours tops, in 2s, 2 hours. There is zero reason for golf to need 6 hole courses except copying the crap you see on telly.
		
Click to expand...

2 hours for a 2 ball? Comical.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 28, 2021)

I seem to remember when they had similar time problems in snooker, they brought in strict time limits between shots.
Not sure if it's still enforced


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 28, 2021)

My goof grief - watching Horschel play is agonising...dreadfully slow and a complete turn-off. But between the two of them I can‘t be bothered watching this.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 28, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			2 hours for a 2 ball? Comical.
		
Click to expand...

If the course was empty that would be doable. I’d probably say 2h15 to 2h20 is about right though.


----------



## Slime (Mar 28, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			And straight away, that is what is wrong with modern golf. Give them 2 1/2 hours to get round, and then dq  and zero money. It's a disgrace.
		
Click to expand...

It's who takes the fewest number of shots, not who can get round the quickest.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 28, 2021)

Slime said:



			It's who takes the fewest number of shots, not who can get round the quickest.
		
Click to expand...

They should add shots to get them to flipping move quicker. This is a p take!


----------



## IanM (Mar 28, 2021)

Slime said:



			They're on an empty golf course, they can take as long as they need ............................ in my opinion.
As long as they finish before dark and before the bar shuts.
Different scenario if it were on a busy day, obviously.
		
Click to expand...

other than people are watching on tv as entertainment.  Two blokes staring at yardage books on a tee theyve been playing all week and twice today is dull.  Whats worse, is that other golfers think this speed is ok and do it on busy courses.

Turned off to watch “Line of duty”.... won’t be turning it back on


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 28, 2021)

This is making my eyes bleed - I’m out.  For me Herschel’s palavor over every shot is a total farce - even the commentators are getting fed up with all the debate and discussion the players are having.


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 28, 2021)

Captainron said:



			If the course was empty that would be doable. I’d probably say 2h15 to 2h20 is about right though.
		
Click to expand...

It probably is. But you would be rushing round which isn't exactly an enjoyable way to play golf. 

2:15 to 2:30 is a nice pace if playing well. 

It also depends on the course too. Playing a 6k yard wide open goat track is a different proposition to a 6.8/7k tight course with penal rough.


----------



## fundy (Mar 28, 2021)

1st win for Joel Dahmen, brilliant reaction to his victory too


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 28, 2021)

fundy said:



			1st win for Joel Dahmen, brilliant reaction to his victory too 

Click to expand...

Trying to take out his PP with the flagstick was a bit off in fairness.


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 28, 2021)

I’ve just woke up slept for 30 mins it was that dull  now it’s even slower


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 28, 2021)

Scottie putting like me - the only difference is I miss quickly

Delighted for Joel Dahmen - he and his caddie Geno are good fun on social media


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 29, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			I’ve just woke up slept for 30 mins it was that dull  now it’s even slower

Click to expand...

If you managed the right 30 minutes you won't actually have missed any shots...


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 29, 2021)

Have they finished yet?


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 29, 2021)

Bit of a anti climax Horschel played average in both the semi and the final, both players were to slow which does nothing to promote the sport.

We all know and dislike getting out of a rhythm when playing and to slow down as much as Scheffler did especially on the back 9 must have hindered his chances of winning.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 29, 2021)

Ther was so little going on i kept nodding off...
Bigto anyone who managed to stick with it.
I know there was a lot on the line..big money, big points, big championship and the wind was up..
But to spend 2 or 3 minutes working out what to play, taking another minute to hit it and still missing the green by a par 5 - these guys are some of the best in the world.
And they'd played the holes half a dozen times that week.
Oh well..10 days to the Masters


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Mar 29, 2021)

I gave up on 12 and went to bed.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 29, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			I gave up on 12 and went to bed.
		
Click to expand...

snap! After Scheffler took an eon to decide what to do and play after sticking his tee shot in the water...I think that was on 12 - I was dozing...


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Mar 29, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			snap! After *Scheffler took an eon to decide what to do *and play after sticking his tee shot in the water...I think that was on 12 - I was dozing...
		
Click to expand...

That's exactly what did for me.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 29, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			According to McGinley, last nights rain was of the wet type.

Thanks for you insight.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, he really is the Michael Owen of golf isn't he?


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 29, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Ther was so little going on i kept nodding off...
Bigto anyone who managed to stick with it.
I know there was a lot on the line..big money, big points, big championship and the wind was up..
But to spend 2 or 3 minutes working out what to play, taking another minute to hit it and still missing the green by a par 5 - these guys are some of the best in the world.
And they'd played the holes half a dozen times that week.
Oh well..10 days to the Masters
		
Click to expand...

I watched till the end and I don’t normally watch much golf😂. Horschel should have closed it earlier twice he overshot the green and ended up in a bunker and that was from around 100 yards 

At least they can’t use them books on the greens at the Masters👍


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 29, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			2 hours for a 2 ball? Comical.
		
Click to expand...

Not really. These are allegedly fit athletes at the top of their game, playing on an empty golf course with zero rough. Playing matchplay. They have played the course a minimum of 5 times in 4 days to get that far. 2 hours is easily possible.

Me? I can and have played in a 2 in under 2 hours. No, it doesn't mean rushing, and no, I don't play or score any differently. The actual golf doesn't take very long at all, once you cut out the faffing about.


----------



## sweaty sock (Mar 29, 2021)

I think the factor that determines pace of play is the wind.  They take any extra 40 seconds to second guess a club.  Then stand and wait until the wind behaves how they want.  If its calm they just hit (pre shot routine outstanding...) but in any breeze they mope around for ages until the wind suits the club in their hand...


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 30, 2021)

IanM said:



			other than people are watching on tv as entertainment.  Two blokes staring at yardage books on a tee theyve been playing all week and twice today is dull.  Whats worse, is that other golfers think this speed is ok and do it on busy courses.

Turned off to watch “Line of duty”.... won’t be turning it back on
		
Click to expand...

 Bit late to the party but that is exactly what I did.

 It is one of the reasons I think that Pro Match play golf with just one or two matches being played is to boring to actually watch live.


----------



## IainP (Mar 30, 2021)

I wasn't able to locate a shareable link at the time, but came across this 

Clowns & windmills next perhaps at the Dell matchplay...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 2, 2021)

Hideki Matsuyama straight onto the course after a night on the roads?  Not sure how he thought a hi-vis jumper was a good idea.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 2, 2021)

Commentator on Mickelson's tee shot..
" He's lost this a little left"
Cameraman can't pick it up
Finally settles on the jungle about 80 yards left....


----------



## Whydowedoit (Apr 2, 2021)

Anyone watching the women's golf? Really enjoyed the LPGA events late last year played on some good tough courses. This one just doesn't have any "major" feel to it at all. The girls are way good enough these days to play on proper major courses.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 2, 2021)

Whydowedoit said:



			Anyone watching the women's golf? Really enjoyed the LPGA events late last year played on some good tough courses. This one just doesn't have any "major" feel to it at all. The girls are way good enough these days to play on proper major courses.
		
Click to expand...

I've watched most of it so far.
They class this as their Masters as they go to this course every year and have done for 50 years..
Decent watch, especially with some Europeans up there..


----------



## Whydowedoit (Apr 2, 2021)

Yeah. 50 years but still doesn’t have any major appeal. Suppose they all like it. The men aren’t ever playing for a major at PGA West are they? Still good to support our players though. Good to see Popov up there.


----------



## IainP (Apr 2, 2021)

Ooh, watched Mickelson taking 10 on 18 - ouch


----------



## IanM (Apr 2, 2021)

Whydowedoit said:



			Yeah. 50 years but still doesn’t have any major appeal. Suppose they all like it. The men aren’t ever playing for a major at PGA West are they? Still good to support our players though. Good to see Popov up there.
		
Click to expand...

remember, 50 year old stuff to an American is practically Stonehenge!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 2, 2021)

Just seen the 16th at the Valero; thoughts on a bunker in the middle of a green?  Can't say it appeals to me.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 2, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Just seen the 16th at the Valero; thoughts on a bunker in the middle of a green?  Can't say it appeals to me.
		
Click to expand...

The 6th at Riviera is a cracking hole


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 2, 2021)

That kid shouting 'Are you going to do something stupid' to Spieth


----------



## Slab (Apr 3, 2021)

Early look at the Augusta course with the women's amateur on just now
Great condition as you'd expect, shrubs not yet in full flower at 12
Few spectators watching and the golf is pretty good too


----------



## Imurg (Apr 3, 2021)

Slab said:



			Early look at the Augusta course with the women's amateur on just now
Great condition as you'd expect, shrubs not yet in full flower at 12
Few spectators watching and the golf is pretty good too
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes it's taken me a few seconds to work out which hole they're playing, especially some tee shots, as their tees are so much further forward...
Gives a "Member's " perspective...


----------



## Slab (Apr 3, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Sometimes it's taken me a few seconds to work out which hole they're playing, especially some tee shots, as their tees are so much further forward...
Gives a "Member's " perspective...
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that and some of the different camera positions makes it a bit weird too


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 3, 2021)

JamesR said:



			The 6th at Riviera is a cracking hole
		
Click to expand...

Knew there was another one I'd seen recently but couldn't remember where.


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 3, 2021)

Enjoying the Women's Amateur tournament at Augusta - It's been a bit of a roller coaster in the last half hour - I think I'd bet on a play off if I was a betting man.


----------



## Whydowedoit (Apr 3, 2021)

Greens look a tad patchy & very firm! Could be trouble ahead.


----------



## IainP (Apr 4, 2021)

Spieth & Wallace in final group, could be interesting..


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 4, 2021)

IainP said:



			Spieth & Wallace in final group, could be interesting..
		
Click to expand...

Love Jordan and like Matt too, he's alway been a good guy when I've seen him live - either of them winning would do me, and a win for either would be massive for them for different reasons.


----------



## Whydowedoit (Apr 4, 2021)

Yep agree with that. Really good to see Matt competing out there, he has the game. Spieth I think will be seriously involved next week.


----------



## IainP (Apr 4, 2021)

Hoffman's looking the danger man.


I know we should be used to it, but par 5, over 300 to pin, Jordan laying up with an iron  - fan "get in the hole" 🥴😠🤯


----------



## Canary Kid (Apr 4, 2021)

American crowds are just plain ignorant.  Leaving aside the inane shouts, I’ve just seen everyone around the green watch Spieth and Hoffman putt and then most of them start to leave before Wallace putted.  Sportsmanship ... what’s that?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 4, 2021)

Canary Kid said:



			American crowds are just plain ignorant.  Leaving aside the inane shouts, I’ve just seen everyone around the green watch Spieth and Hoffman putt and then most of them start to leave before Wallace putted.  Sportsmanship ... what’s that?
		
Click to expand...

Standard for US crowds - only have to think about the rumours about Watsons ball getting a little help at the Masters


----------



## IainP (Apr 4, 2021)

Spieth playing very well today. Hype will be in overdrive for next week!


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 4, 2021)

Canary Kid said:



			American crowds are just plain ignorant.  Leaving aside the inane shouts, I’ve just seen everyone around the green watch Spieth and Hoffman putt and then most of them start to leave before Wallace putted.  Sportsmanship ... what’s that?
		
Click to expand...

I followed Tiger a lot during three of his four rounds in the Open at Carnoustie - the American crowds are nothing compared to that.

In other news Spieth masterclass so far.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Apr 4, 2021)

Great to see Spieth get the win the last few events has shown was coming and Lydia Ko -7 through 9 on a final round of a major. Pretty special from both (still think too much to do).

Excited for next week.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Apr 4, 2021)

Had to check my ears!  This girl Patty  Tavatanakit driving an average 326 yards. I know it hot out there, but blimey!
This women's golf is getting very enjoyable to watch .


----------



## Junior (Apr 5, 2021)

Couldn't see Hoffman in the Masters field.  I was surprised as he's been in the mix around Augusta before.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 5, 2021)

Junior said:



			Couldn't see Hoffman in the Masters field.  I was surprised as he's been in the mix around Augusta before.
		
Click to expand...

He must be..someone's got to be leading after the first round and then finish 3rd last....


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Apr 5, 2021)

Dave Musgrove, Sandy Lyle's caddy when he won the Masters, writes in his biography about an incident at the 14th during the final round. Forgive me if I don't get the detail 100% correct, I haven't read it for a while.

Sandy Lyle was leading on Sunday at the Masters, his approach to 14 was too long and went through the green and out the back finishing in a place from where it would be impossible to get up and down. While parting the crowd and surveying the scene someone in the crowd told Musgrove that a fair few golfers had hit their approach long, but not one ball had breached the impenetrable wall that was the crowd until Sandy's, where the crowd had parted like the Red Sea.

The outcome was a dropped shot(s) and Mark Calcavecchia taking the lead. Musgrove had a quiet word with Lyle, telling him that he had been hunted all day, but now it was his turn to chase down Calcavecchia. The rest is history.

Edit. I've just watched video of Lyle playing 14, and it didn't happen there, he parred that, so now I have to read the book to see what happened.

A quick look at the book and it turns out that it was the 4th hole. To quote.

"When we got there we found it wasn't lying in a very good spot. It was twenty yards from the flag in a tiny furrow. Sandy took his sand iron, it's good and heavy with a sharp leading edge. You can chip and hit the ball first and the clubs own momentum will take it through the grass. Sandy holed the chip, for a two. Nick Royds from the R&A said to Sandy 'You deserve to hole that because that's the only ball the crowd have allowed to go through this afternoon'". 

Musgrove's pep talk about no longer being in the lead took place on the 15th fairway.


----------



## Slab (Apr 17, 2021)

Would really like to see Lydia Ko hang on to the lead through the final round tonight


----------



## Imurg (Apr 17, 2021)

Slab said:



			Would really like to see Lydia Ko hang on to the lead through the final round tonight
		
Click to expand...

I think I saw she was 31 under for her last 72 holes or something ridiculous like that.
She's definitely rediscovered her form...


----------



## Slab (Apr 17, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I think I saw she was 31 under for her last 72 holes or something ridiculous like that.
She's definitely rediscovered her form...
		
Click to expand...

Amazing what a couple of sessions with 'new' coach will do for a player


----------



## Slime (Apr 17, 2021)

Slab said:



			Amazing what a couple of sessions with 'new' coach will do for a player
		
Click to expand...

It's never worked for me!


----------



## Slab (Apr 17, 2021)

Slime said:



			It's never worked for me!
		
Click to expand...

Are you also a 23yr old former world No1 that can pull off wearing a pair a shorts


----------



## Slime (Apr 17, 2021)

Slab said:



			Are you also a 23yr old former world No1 that can pull off wearing a pair a shorts 

Click to expand...

I subscribe to just one of the above.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Apr 17, 2021)

Don’t suppose anyone knows how to view the lpga tonight? Don’t think sky are showing it, can you get golf channel in the uk or via a vpn?


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 18, 2021)

Good to see Lydia Ko win again. Just wondering how much pocket money her parents will let her have.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 18, 2021)

Slab said:



			Are you also a 23yr old former world No1 that can pull off wearing a pair a shorts 

Click to expand...




Slime said:



			I subscribe to just one of the above.  

Click to expand...

You were formerly 23 years old?


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 18, 2021)

Just watched the highlights of Lydia Ko's win, playing beautifully.

I was working at the Scottish Women's Open at Gullane in 2018 and on one of the practice days I was walking back to the car park when I spotted Lydia in the distance ahead of me chatting to a little girl who was obviously a fan and the kid's mum - she spent ages laughing and joking with the wee lass as I walked past. The car park was right next to the practice round and as I finished putting my camera gear in the car I saw her running to her coach and family (obviously they had been waiting on her) - wandered across and watched her hitting shots for a good while, very serious atmosphere, although to the untrained eye the shots looked decent they obviously weren't happy and it didn't look like fun at all.

It's been good to see her back playing great golf recently and it looked like she was having a laugh with her caddie and those around her on the course this week.


----------



## Slime (Apr 18, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			You were formerly 23 years old? 

Click to expand...

Apparently, but it was so long ago I can't remember.
I just take my mum's word for it.
I always assumed I was an old bugger from birth.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 18, 2021)

This Austrian golf course looks in worse Nick than your average muni.


----------



## IainP (Apr 18, 2021)

I didn't see this, but if you had a poor score this weekend then this may take the edge off it. 😲
The par 3s in the 2nd nine!


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 18, 2021)

Clearly par 3s are not his strength.


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Apr 18, 2021)

I watched the last round and playoff, last hole is a par 3, Catlin & Kieffer played it 5 times   3-3, 3-3, 2-2, 3-3, 4-8,  a very strange finish


----------



## IainP (Apr 18, 2021)

Catlin seems like a decent guy


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Apr 18, 2021)

IainP said:



			Catlin seems like a decent guy
		
Click to expand...

That's 3 wins in a year I think,  and every time I've seen him interviewed in between rounds and when he's won he talks very modest and pleasant


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 19, 2021)

IainP said:



			I didn't see this, but if you had a poor score this weekend then this may take the edge off it. 😲
The par 3s in the 2nd nine!
View attachment 36250

Click to expand...

I shot 81 on Saturday, so I'm currently researching how to turn pro.


----------



## IainP (Apr 19, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I shot 81 on Saturday, so I'm currently researching how to turn pro.
		
Click to expand...

👍😁
Did you make 5 birdies and 1 eagle though 😂


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 19, 2021)

IainP said:



			👍😁
Did you make 5 birdies and 1 eagle though 😂
		
Click to expand...

No but only two blobs, possibly one less than him. 😁


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 23, 2021)

Cracking hole in one by Gmac at the Zurich Classic


----------



## Boomy (Apr 23, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Cracking hole in one by Gmac at the Zurich Classic
		
Click to expand...

Marvellous 😃 His reaction of complete and genuine surprise when he was told it had gone in ⛳️


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 24, 2021)

Connor Syme following yesterday's 61 with a 62.
Not as good as he used to be, say Scottish press.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 24, 2021)

If nobody shoots 59 this week then they will all, collectively, failed as Professional Golfers 
They may not get a better chance..4 61s in so far this week and even more 62s...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 24, 2021)

Imagine scoring level 67's [201) in a tournament and then find yourself tying for 42nd place.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 25, 2021)

If you are going to ask Garrick Higgo, who plays left-handed, if he is left or right handed and you get the answer right handed, the next thing is to ask why.  It shouldn't be difficult but apparently it is.


----------



## Whydowedoit (Apr 25, 2021)

It's a bit of a down week on both major tours this week.


----------



## IainP (Apr 25, 2021)

This might be the highlight...
https://www.golfdigest.com/story/zurich-classic-day-3-takeways

Plus Ozzies & Saffas battling it out, maybe frustrating for the locals


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 25, 2021)

So if you are playing the final round as foursomes, and go to the 1st playoff hole still playing foursomes, which team member should drive on the playoff hole?


----------



## yandabrown (Apr 25, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			So if you are playing the final round as foursomes, and go to the 1st playoff hole still playing foursomes, which team member should drive on the playoff hole? 

Click to expand...

The one that can keep it out of the water?


----------



## Slime (Apr 26, 2021)

yandabrown said:



			The one that can keep it out of the water?
		
Click to expand...

Not Louis, then!


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Apr 26, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			So if you are playing the final round as foursomes, and go to the 1st playoff hole still playing foursomes, which team member should drive on the playoff hole? 

Click to expand...

I understood that the team decides who drives off the odd holes and who drives off the even holes. I would think that still applied.


----------



## MarkT (Apr 29, 2021)

Catlin currenly -10 after 14 holes in Tenerife - with a par of 71 needs two birdies in last five..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 29, 2021)

MarkT said:



			Catlin currenly -10 after 14 holes in Tenerife - with a par of 71 needs two birdies in last five..
		
Click to expand...

Strange that Sky are not showing it but instead featured groups from the PGA event 🤷‍♂️


----------



## fundy (Apr 29, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Strange that Sky are not showing it but instead featured groups from the PGA event 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...


theyll be there just as he walks off the 18th green for live coverage


----------



## MarkT (Apr 29, 2021)

Strange isn't it, coverage until 7pm but nothing early on


----------



## fundy (Apr 29, 2021)

sounds like his putter has gone cold


----------



## Boomy (Apr 29, 2021)

Controversial I know,but I just find watching DJ so boring! I honestly think a course has to be set/match up to his game for him to win. I’d much rather watch some creativity, some imagination and someone who doesn’t spend 20 minutes on each hole getting his caddy to line his putts up!


----------



## IainP (May 1, 2021)

Poults making a bit of a charge on featured groups


----------



## IainP (May 1, 2021)

IainP said:



			Poults making a bit of a charge on featured groups
		
Click to expand...

Well proper cursed that. 5 under for 7 holes prior to posting, 2 over since 🥴
Soz Poults


----------



## Crow (May 2, 2021)

I assume that LPGA winner Hyo Yoo Kim was dressed like this for sun protection rather than Covid but either way it makes for slightly unnerving viewing!


----------



## sunshine (May 2, 2021)

Crow said:



			I assume that LPGA winner Hyo Yoo Kim was dressed like this for sun protection rather than Covid but either way it makes for slightly unnerving viewing!

View attachment 36431

Click to expand...

I thought so too. After her round she was sitting in the clubhouse eating and drinking with some other pros and not wearing a mask, so I assume this covering was due to the weather. She still kept her cap on so she’s not a fan of etiquette it seems


----------



## sunshine (May 2, 2021)

Also, what a choke from Aussie Hannah Green. Played great to get to the top of the leaderboard then suddenly got vertigo when she realised it was hers to lose with 2 holes to go.


----------



## SatchFan (May 3, 2021)

Crow said:



			I assume that LPGA winner Hyo Yoo Kim was dressed like this for sun protection rather than Covid but either way it makes for slightly unnerving viewing!

View attachment 36431

Click to expand...

I thought it was Rory McIlroy trying to get a confidence boost.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 6, 2021)

I see some lad started birdie, eagle, eagle, birdie in SA.
6 under after 4, I'd take that


----------



## Orikoru (May 6, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I see some lad started birdie, eagle, eagle, birdie in SA.
6 under after 4, I'd take that

Click to expand...

He's doing real golf like I do PGA 2k21 on the Playstation! 😲


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 6, 2021)

Eight under after eight now................. it will end in tears


----------



## Slime (May 6, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I see some lad started birdie, eagle, eagle, birdie in SA.
6 under after 4, I'd take that

Click to expand...

He got to -7 after 5 but finished the day on -6!


----------



## MarkT (May 7, 2021)

Rory having a nice day...


----------



## SatchFan (May 7, 2021)

Matt Wallace having a nice day...


----------



## IainP (May 8, 2021)

SatchFan said:



			Matt Wallace having a nice day...
		
Click to expand...

Be interesting to see if he can keep it going over the weekend


----------



## IainP (May 8, 2021)

https://www.golfmonthly.com/news/to...after-leaving-wells-fargo-championship-231596

Okay, I'll do it - not a professor of maths perhaps 😁


----------



## SatchFan (May 8, 2021)

IainP said:



			Be interesting to see if he can keep it going over the weekend
		
Click to expand...

Agree. He certainly seems to have the game. Also looks like he has a calmer head on his shoulders these days.


----------



## MarkT (May 8, 2021)

The Scientist got his sums wrong etc etc


----------



## IainP (May 8, 2021)

SatchFan said:



			Agree. He certainly seems to have the game. Also looks like he has a calmer head on his shoulders these days.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly, currently following a familiar pattern - of him and the majority of the English pros on the PGA in 2021 😕


----------



## IainP (May 8, 2021)

MarkT said:



			The Scientist got his sums wrong etc etc
		
Click to expand...

Post #1,432 😉😉


----------



## IainP (May 8, 2021)

Guess this in an oldie .... those USofA commentators do love these monikers/phrases:

Bear trap
Amen corner 
Snake pit
Green mile

Any I missed?

Might be nice to be at a course soon with 18 holes, some a bit hard, some not so hard, and that's it 😁


----------



## MarkT (May 8, 2021)

The last three at Carnoustie would be good for a moniker if it was in the States - Trilogy of Hate or some such nonsense


----------



## Crow (May 8, 2021)

IainP said:



			Guess this in an oldie .... those USofA commentators do love these monikers/phrases:

Bear trap
Amen corner
Snake pit
Green mile

Any I missed?

Might be nice to be at a course soon with 18 holes, some a bit hard, some not so hard, and that's it 😁
		
Click to expand...

"You gotta be kidding me!"  used for anything slightly out of the ordinary.


----------



## MarkT (May 8, 2021)

Crow said:



			"You gotta be kidding me!"  used for anything slightly out of the ordinary.
		
Click to expand...

"Get Outta Here!" for a closing stretch that is just one long bunker


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 9, 2021)

The commentary prior to Higgo's tee shot on 6 is just utterly priceless;

"One fifty eight today, the exact same yardage as the second round and a similar hole location, about 4 yards less wind so they should have a pretty good idea because they keep track of all that stuff, of what club to hit."

Higgo plays.

"I think that works..."

It's a par 3, work it out...


----------



## IainP (May 9, 2021)

Quality putt by Rory on 7


----------



## HowlingGale (May 9, 2021)

Have I got this right or am I making it up?
Bryson headed back to Texas on Friday thinking he missed the cut. He realised he was in for the weekend and high-tailed it back to NC and he's now on course for a top 10 spot.


----------



## fundy (May 9, 2021)

HowlingGale said:



			Have I got this right or am I making it up?
Bryson headed back to Texas on Friday thinking he missed the cut. He realised he was in for the weekend and high-tailed it back to NC and he's now on course for a top 10 spot.
		
Click to expand...


you are correct, the joys of having access to a private jet on all accounts


----------



## HowlingGale (May 9, 2021)

fundy said:



			you are correct, the joys of having access to a private jet on all accounts
		
Click to expand...

👍😂
Have to say that is quality. He is 'entertaining'.


----------



## IainP (May 9, 2021)

HowlingGale said:



			Have I got this right or am I making it up?
Bryson headed back to Texas on Friday thinking he missed the cut. He realised he was in for the weekend and high-tailed it back to NC and he's now on course for a top 10 spot.
		
Click to expand...

Hang on to your hat - he double bogeyed 18 yesterday as well!


----------



## BiMGuy (May 9, 2021)

It should be an instant DQ for any pro that hits a ball into the gallery, and doesn't shout four!


----------



## MarkT (May 9, 2021)

fundy said:



			you are correct, the joys of having access to a private jet on all accounts
		
Click to expand...

In line to win around $250,000 to make up for any fuel costs...


----------



## fundy (May 9, 2021)

MarkT said:



			In line to win around $250,000 to make up for any fuel costs...
		
Click to expand...

lose change lol. cracking finish brewing here


----------



## fundy (May 9, 2021)

some finish from Ancer and still not likely to be enough unless Rory does something daft now


----------



## MarkT (May 9, 2021)

fundy said:



			some finish from Ancer and still not likely to be enough unless Rory does something daft now
		
Click to expand...

You were saying..


----------



## fundy (May 9, 2021)

MarkT said:



			You were saying..
		
Click to expand...

its ok, luck of the irish


----------



## IanM (May 9, 2021)

Strewth Rors, whaddya doing to us?


----------



## williamalex1 (May 9, 2021)

fundy said:



			its ok, luck of the irish 

Click to expand...

Why didn't he just chip back onto the fairway


----------



## pendodave (May 9, 2021)

fundy said:



			its ok, luck of the irish 

Click to expand...

Doesn't look that lucky...
I wonder if he could drop on the right side of the hazard,  it looks flatter if he takes the full 2 club lengths


----------



## pendodave (May 9, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Why didn't he just chip back onto the fairway  

Click to expand...

Was horrible downhill lie. Not that it's that much better now


----------



## fundy (May 9, 2021)

thats some shot in fairness, half of us wouldve shanked it off that lie, and the other half ended up in the creek 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## IanM (May 9, 2021)

Then wack it on the green.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 9, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Why didn't he just chip back onto the fairway  

Click to expand...

Because high chance it might not of reached or flown through 

His caddy was excellent through that telling him to take the drop


----------



## Slime (May 9, 2021)

Wow, great 8 iron.


----------



## fundy (May 9, 2021)

Fair play Rory, good to have him winning again 

What a golf course btw


----------



## davidy233 (May 9, 2021)

Delighted to see Rory back winning - and Harry talking him into that drop


----------



## williamalex1 (May 9, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because high chance it might not of reached or flown through

His caddy was excellent through that telling him to take the drop
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully I wasn't his caddy


----------



## williamalex1 (May 9, 2021)

The Walker Cup is getting interesting


----------



## rksquire (May 9, 2021)

Harry Diamond, take a bow.  Sensational work by player & caddy.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 10, 2021)

MarkT said:



			In line to win around $250,000 to make up for any fuel costs...
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure Greta would approve. Nor should any of us really when you take a step back. (I'm not having a pop here by the way, you are stating a fact)


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 10, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm not sure Greta would approve. Nor should any of us really when you take a step back. (I'm not having a pop here by the way, you are stating a fact)
		
Click to expand...

It just shows the attitudes of those who can afford to charter private planes. Live in a different world to the rest of us.

Personally I would have liked to see him hold his hand up saying he left without realising he made made the cut and stay at home. 

Tour could have gave him a naughty boy lecture and left it at that.


----------



## IanM (May 12, 2021)

I've got the golf from the Belfry on the iPad while I am working...

I see nothing on the TV to induce me to revisit the course.  It looks very dull. Maybe its the weather!


----------



## pokerjoke (May 12, 2021)

IanM said:



			I've got the golf from the Belfry on the iPad while I am working...

I see nothing on the TV to induce me to revisit the course.  It looks very dull. Maybe its the weather!
		
Click to expand...

No fans no atmosphere


----------



## IanM (May 12, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			No fans no atmosphere
		
Click to expand...

Right enough, but a tournament without fans at Turnberry or County Down would still be great to look at!


----------



## MarkT (May 12, 2021)

IanM said:



			I've got the golf from the Belfry on the iPad while I am working...

I see nothing on the TV to induce me to revisit the course.  It looks very dull. Maybe its the weather!
		
Click to expand...

The commentators are making all the right noises about the condition, not tempted myself. Wish someone would take the British Masters back to a links (when things get back to normal). Thought Hillside was spectacular to watch


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 12, 2021)

MarkT said:



			The commentators are making all the right noises about the condition, not tempted myself. Wish someone would take the British Masters back to a links (when things get back to normal). Thought Hillside was spectacular to watch
		
Click to expand...

I'll vote against that, not necessarily Hillside. The Open is always at a links course, it's nice to have The British Masters at a Heathland or parkland as an alternative.


----------



## sunshine (May 13, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'll vote against that, not necessarily Hillside. The Open is always at a links course, it's nice to have The British Masters at a Heathland or parkland as an alternative.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this. We have the Open, the Dunhill Links and the Scottish Open on links courses every year. I thought the British Masters at Walton Heath was great. The reality is you need a 7000+ yard course for today's pros and there aren't many of those in Britain.


----------



## fundy (May 13, 2021)

Danny Willett excellent to listen to in the comm box.


----------



## Slab (May 13, 2021)

fundy said:



			Danny Willett excellent to listen to in the comm box.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, I had a little trouble with the accent since we can't see him but very good to listen to


----------



## pokerjoke (May 13, 2021)

Really great to see Luke Donald have a great start,have missed him near the top of the leaderboard.


----------



## JamesR (May 13, 2021)

Yeah, great to see Luke Donald have a good one...one of the good guys


----------



## MarkT (May 14, 2021)

https://www.golfmonthly.com/news/to...accepts-special-exemption-into-us-open-232452

Mickelson to play US Open at Torrey Pines, sixth player to receive a special exemption since 2010. Tom Watson, Singh, Gooseneck, Furyk and Els (twice) the others


----------



## MarkT (May 15, 2021)

Richard Bland is playing his 478th event on the European Tour and is yet to win

Just holed this for the clubhouse lead


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393576215445901314


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 15, 2021)

Prior to that putt he probably aged 5 years with his drive on the last. Just cleared the water by 1ft, 2ft? Nerve jangling.

You can tell by the nerves in the commentary box what this would mean to him. They are all rooting for him.


----------



## chrisd (May 15, 2021)

Many will remember Dave Coupland in the Kent meet, Beast from the East, tour! 

11 under at the moment at the Belfry playing 17th


----------



## fundy (May 15, 2021)

Likely hes sadly going to be 1 short now, but cant see how Bland doing an emotional interview like that was a good idea with a chance of there be more golf yet


----------



## MarkT (May 15, 2021)

The reaction of Barter was lovely


----------



## fundy (May 15, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Many will remember Dave Coupland in the Kent meet, Beast from the East, tour! 

11 under at the moment at the Belfry playing 17th
		
Click to expand...

From Ben Coley:
Final six holes: 25ft birdie, 16ft birdie, 70ft eagle, 45ft birdie. I know the man can putt but that is ludicrous.


----------



## fundy (May 15, 2021)

wow 3 jab from Guido, get hitting some balls Blandy


----------



## IanM (May 15, 2021)

Interesting finish


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 15, 2021)

Fingers crossed Blandy can pull this off.


----------



## fundy (May 15, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Fingers crossed Blandy can pull this off.
		
Click to expand...

Guido just given him every chance off the 18th tee


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 15, 2021)

fundy said:



			Guido just given him every chance off the 18th tee
		
Click to expand...

Do we know what happened there? Why the drop?


----------



## fundy (May 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Do we know what happened there? Why the drop?
		
Click to expand...

i think it was a plugged ball but not certain

some effort to get it greenside


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 15, 2021)

fundy said:



			i think it was a plugged ball but not certain

some effort to get it greenside
		
Click to expand...

Heck of a shot. The commentators didn't explain, or I didn't hear it. Sounds a good explanation 👍


----------



## fundy (May 15, 2021)

more golf incoming..........

like that bland interview even less now


----------



## fundy (May 15, 2021)

Wow

some approach from Bland from that lie and then Guido 3 putts


----------



## fundy (May 15, 2021)

OK now this interview I do want to hear 

Congratulations sir


----------



## Slab (May 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Heck of a shot. The commentators didn't explain, or I didn't hear it. Sounds a good explanation 👍
		
Click to expand...

Yeah plugged 
My feed had Radar doing a close up interview to screen about the lie etc while the player walked from the tee


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 15, 2021)

Really good days golf to watch 

Brilliant to see Bland win - and also great to see Dave Coupland get a great finish


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 15, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Really good days golf to watch

Brilliant to see Bland win - and also great to see Dave Coupland get a great finish
		
Click to expand...

Coupland is starting to look comfortable on tour, I think he'll do just fine


----------



## SatchFan (May 16, 2021)

Anyone intending to watch the AT&T Byron Nelson today, the leaders are going out at 15:00 our time owing to inclement weather. Looks like Sky Sports is starting coverage at 15:00.


----------



## yandabrown (May 16, 2021)

I could do without the surround sound provided by mother nature whilst I'm watching!


----------



## MarkT (May 16, 2021)

Looks lovely in Texas, interesting how a polo shirt gets the nod over any stellar waterproof


----------



## fundy (May 16, 2021)

Be some effort to turn that water park back into a golf course tonight!


----------



## MarkT (May 18, 2021)

Sergio back with TaylorMade... makes his second debut as a staffer this week at Kiawah

https://www.golfmonthly.com/gear/ge...tm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=socialflow


----------



## Golfnut1957 (May 20, 2021)

Rory Mc off in an hour or so.


----------



## Imurg (May 20, 2021)

Whoops......


----------



## rksquire (May 20, 2021)

3 of the worlds best all missing the fairway and GIR at the 10th (their 1st).  Could be an interesting day 1.


----------



## IanM (May 20, 2021)

Looks like there will be a bit of wreckage out there over the next few days


----------



## MarkT (May 20, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395340560236433411
Sadly Frankie didn’t even make it to the 1st tee


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 20, 2021)

How good do those greens look.?
Brad Faxon good to hear his thoughts on putting.


----------



## Orikoru (May 20, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			How good do those greens look.?
Brad Faxon good to hear his thoughts on putting.
		
Click to expand...

They're like carpet. Crazy.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 20, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			They're like carpet. Crazy.
		
Click to expand...

They certainly are.
But the rest of that course looks very tough.


----------



## davidy233 (May 20, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			They certainly are.
But the rest of that course looks very tough.
		
Click to expand...

At the 91 Ryder Cup I think a quote from Faldo after one match was 'None of us were going to break 90 out there today'


----------



## IanM (May 20, 2021)

Really enjoying Rich Beem on Sky Sports...  he's commentating ahead of teeing it up in a few hours.  "16th 606 yards into the wind" - oh goody he says!     More like 650 today he says.   

Very funny, and self deprecating


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 20, 2021)

IanM said:



			Really enjoying Rich Beem on Sky Sports...  he's commentating ahead of teeing it up in a few hours.  "16th 606 yards into the wind" - oh goody he says!     More like 650 today he says.  

Very funny, and self deprecating 

Click to expand...

Yes even Bryson can’t get on today.
No rakes in the bunkers is interesting.


----------



## fundy (May 20, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes even Bryson can’t get on today.
No rakes in the bunkers is interesting.
		
Click to expand...


theyre not bunkers theyre waste areas (someone tell DJ  )


----------



## IanM (May 20, 2021)

Yep, the no rakes thing is odd...especially around the greens.  

Apparently, heavy wind and meaningful wind is "some strange unusual occurrence!"


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 20, 2021)

fundy said:



			theyre not bunkers theyre waste areas (someone tell DJ  )
		
Click to expand...

Looks weird the crowd standing in the bunkers ( waste areas)
Rorys caddy just found a rake ,must be selected areas only.!


----------



## Beedee (May 20, 2021)

There's been quite a few "is it fair to have to remove a headcover for a 2nd shot on a par 4" comments, including Rahm complaining in the press conferences.  

Ah diddums.  Welcome to golf for the majority of golfers on the planet!


----------



## fundy (May 20, 2021)

they dont like taking their medicine out of fairway "bunkers" do they, thats Koepka and Thomas now that have tried and failed to rip one


----------



## MarkT (May 20, 2021)

Beedee said:



			There's been quite a few "is it fair to have to remove a headcover for a 2nd shot on a par 4" comments, including Rahm complaining in the press conferences. 

Ah diddums.  Welcome to golf for the majority of golfers on the planet!
		
Click to expand...

this made me laugh from a female pro 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395337695279386629


----------



## IanM (May 20, 2021)

Having watched this -25 "desperately dull" putting comp last week, how refreshing to see a proper test!!


----------



## fundy (May 20, 2021)

IanM said:



			Having watched this -25 "desperately dull" putting comp last week, how refreshing to see a proper test!!
		
Click to expand...


not sure the later starters are going to see it that way if the wind continues to pick up


----------



## IanM (May 20, 2021)

fundy said:



			not sure the later starters are going to see it that way if the wind continues to pick up 

Click to expand...

The early starters don't like it much either


----------



## Orikoru (May 20, 2021)

MarkT said:



			this made me laugh from a female pro


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395337695279386629

Click to expand...

We can't see it because it's not public, you'll have to do a screen shot instead.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 20, 2021)

IanM said:



			Having watched this -25 "desperately dull" putting comp last week, how refreshing to see a proper test!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes Ewen Murray’s got it right “ the PGA tour need to put lips like these on the tour courses”


----------



## MarkT (May 20, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			We can't see it because it's not public, you'll have to do a screen shot instead.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 20, 2021)

5 hours 20 for first group out


----------



## Swinglowandslow (May 20, 2021)

There's a load of scrambling going on here- what a course! 
This is good viewing, surely?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 20, 2021)

saving_par said:



			5 hours 20 for first group out 

Click to expand...

Did they not have their range finders with them?

How can group 1 take that long 😱


----------



## IanM (May 20, 2021)

saving_par said:



			5 hours 20 for first group out 

Click to expand...

            Oh well, will be going to bed long before it finishes! 



Swinglowandslow said:



			There's a load of scrambling going on here- what a course!  This is good viewing, surely?
		
Click to expand...

   Excellent viewing.  It's a blooming Major.  Challenge the blighters!


----------



## fundy (May 20, 2021)

saving_par said:



			5 hours 20 for first group out 

Click to expand...

8000 yards in windy conditions? forum meet would be 6 hours+ lol


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 20, 2021)

fundy said:



			8000 yards in windy conditions? forum meet would be 6 hours+ lol
		
Click to expand...

Keep it Stableford and enforce pick ups when you can't score. 18 points might 🏆😆


----------



## fundy (May 20, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Keep it Stableford and enforce pick ups when you can't score. 18 points might 🏆😆
		
Click to expand...


and it would still be 6hrs+ 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 20, 2021)

fundy said:



			and it would still be 6hrs+ 🤣🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

I might have to give that meet a miss 😁. To be fair, I'd look at the card and make that decision anyway.


----------



## fundy (May 20, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I might have to give that meet a miss 😁. To be fair, I'd look at the card and make that decision anyway.
		
Click to expand...


youd never hear so many forumites asking to play off the front tees


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 20, 2021)

fundy said:



			8000 yards in windy conditions? forum meet would be 6 hours+ lol
		
Click to expand...

Yes but half the holes are downwind.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 20, 2021)

Looks like John Catlin is the 'no name' player to be penalised for 'slow play' 

May have had more of an effect if they penalised the 1st group out off both tees......


----------



## MarkT (May 20, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Looks like John Catlin is the 'no name' player to be penalised for 'slow play' 

May have had more of an effect if they penalised the 1st group out off both tees......
		
Click to expand...

Amazing. Apparently docked a stroke after a warning on 16th (his 7th) and then took 63 seconds to play his second on the third (his 12th)..


----------



## Imurg (May 20, 2021)

OK.. I'm going to say it..
I hope Jordan wins it and joins the Grand Slammers..


----------



## IainP (May 20, 2021)

Fair play to Webb not going for a "pro's drop/relief" by the steps


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 20, 2021)

So they reckon a 5 handicap would not break 100.
Looks tough but 100.
Anyone know what slope it is.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 20, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			So they reckon a 5 handicap would not break 100.
Looks tough but 100.
Anyone know what slope it is.
		
Click to expand...

I'm struggling to break 100 round my own course right now


----------



## IainP (May 20, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			So they reckon a 5 handicap would not break 100.
Looks tough but 100.
Anyone know what slope it is.
		
Click to expand...

Not confirmed but I read:
Course rating 79.1, Slope rating of 155


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 20, 2021)

IainP said:



			Not confirmed but I read:
Course rating 79.1, Slope rating of 155
		
Click to expand...

So it’s difficult then.
I might try and get there next year to test the theory.


----------



## Beezerk (May 20, 2021)

Christ Poulter, please change your fashion taste as you get a little older 🙈


----------



## MarkT (May 20, 2021)

I appreciate the 17th is a really tough hole but Calcavecchia’s shank in 91 seems to have elevated it to impossible status


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 20, 2021)

Ooooh here we go......did Poulter just have a 180 or a 360?


----------



## Golfnut1957 (May 20, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Ooooh here we go......did Poulter just have a 180 or a 360?  

Click to expand...

Never mind that, what about Grace's plugged ball in that waste area. He did well to find it.


----------



## fundy (May 20, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Ooooh here we go......did Poulter just have a 180 or a 360?  

Click to expand...

he missed, tap it in


----------



## fundy (May 20, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			Never mind that, what about Grace's plugged ball in that waste area. He did well to find it.
		
Click to expand...


unlike the bloke whose ball was about 2 ft to the left and even more buried!


----------



## IanM (May 20, 2021)

Tough crowd


----------



## fundy (May 20, 2021)

Shame for Sam Burns hurting his back lifting the trophy last Sunday


----------



## Golfnut1957 (May 20, 2021)

fundy said:



			unlike the bloke whose ball was about 2 ft to the left and even more buried!
		
Click to expand...

Yes you're right, I saw that but wasn't 100% sure that it was a ball and the commentary team didn't appear to mention it.


----------



## IainP (May 20, 2021)

MarkT said:



			I appreciate the 17th is a really tough hole but Calcavecchia’s shank in 91 seems to have elevated it to impossible status
		
Click to expand...

Not impossible but Homa likely thinks it's tough now


----------



## fundy (May 20, 2021)

Fair play to Rich Beem, was in the comm box this morning, shot 74 this afternoon!!!!


----------



## fundy (May 21, 2021)

8 mins to chip it down into the bottom of the bunker, how long would Lowry have to have taken to get a slow play pen?


----------



## Slab (May 21, 2021)

Well that's the slow play gauntlet well and truly thrown down :74secs to play got Catlin on the clock, 63 sec to play a few holes later got him one shot penalty 

Sunday afternoon is going to be littered with penalties


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 21, 2021)

Slab said:



			Well that's the slow play gauntlet well and truly thrown down :74secs to play got Catlin on the clock, 63 sec to play a few holes later got him one shot penalty

Sunday afternoon is going to be littered with penalties
		
Click to expand...

If only it actually worked that way. Genuinely, I wish that was now the mark at which penalties came in but it wont


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 21, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			So it’s difficult then.
I might try and get there next year to test the theory.
		
Click to expand...

Do you think it would actually be fun off the back tees?


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 21, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Do you think it would actually be fun off the back tees?
		
Click to expand...

No.
We have done that before and made a rule not to be so stupid in future.
We play the nearest tees to 6500 yds or you just don’t enjoy it.
18 of the 100 shots they were talking about would be used just on the length alone 
As Said “ there would be a headcover off for every second shot” then a wedge to get on the green.


----------



## Boomy (May 21, 2021)

Does anybody know who designed the Kiawah Island Ocean course please as the commentators never mention it at all. 😒 I actually feel like I know them and have met them numerous times 😂


----------



## Slab (May 21, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Does anybody know who designed the Kiawah Island Ocean course please as the commentators never mention it at all. 😒 I actually feel like I know them and have met them numerous times 😂
		
Click to expand...

Very much agree  
I wonder with several cup finals in the next couple of weeks whether the commentators will harp on every 3 minutes about the stadium designers Or they might just commentate on the action


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 21, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Does anybody know who designed the Kiawah Island Ocean course please as the commentators never mention it at all. 😒 I actually feel like I know them and have met them numerous times 😂
		
Click to expand...

Yes I hope his wife got her share of the fee!


----------



## richart (May 21, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Does anybody know who designed the Kiawah Island Ocean course please as the commentators never mention it at all. 😒 I actually feel like I know them and have met them numerous times 😂
		
Click to expand...

Filling in nine hours of commentary can't be easy, especially as we seem to see one shot every five minutes. Tide seems to move faster than the golfers.

Good interesting course, which makes a change from the typical US parkland with lakes designed by Jack, Arnie and co.


----------



## wjemather (May 21, 2021)

richart said:



			Filling in nine hours of commentary can't be easy, especially as we seem to see one shot every five minutes.
		
Click to expand...

Good commentators have a wide repertoire of chat and anecdotes, so do not need repeat the same facts and statistics several times during every stint. Sadly, one particular member of the SSG team is absolutely insufferable in this regard.


----------



## Orikoru (May 21, 2021)

wjemather said:



			Good commentators have a wide repertoire of chat and anecdotes, so do not need repeat the same facts and statistics several times during every stint. Sadly, *one particular member* of the SSG team is absolutely insufferable in this regard.
		
Click to expand...

I'm going guess at McGinley??


----------



## AAC (May 21, 2021)

Perhaps if its a 6 hour round they should stop for tea at the halfway house, that way the commentators would have plenty of food to discuss (think test match special )


----------



## MarkT (May 21, 2021)

The more Brad Faxon the better, I learnt more in his first 10 minutes than the next 10 hours. Nothing against the rest of them, it's a long time to fill etc etc, but Faxon is incredible for in-depth and interesting bits


----------



## richart (May 21, 2021)

wjemather said:



			Good commentators have a wide repertoire of chat and anecdotes, so do not need repeat the same facts and statistics several times during every stint. Sadly, one particular member of the SSG team is absolutely insufferable in this regard.
		
Click to expand...

Imagine a lot of viewers flit in and out of watching the golf. I thought I watched a fair bit but have no idea who designed the course.

Noticed golfers still not shouting fore when they smash one into the stands. Now that does annoy me.


----------



## IainP (May 21, 2021)

The feed I was on showed a few images where the camera was low and the sea was behind the course. The perspective made it look like the course was below sea level and the water might consume it at any minute.


----------



## IanM (May 21, 2021)

MarkT said:



			The more Brad Faxon the better, I learnt more in his first 10 minutes than the next 10 hours. Nothing against the rest of them, it's a long time to fill etc etc, but Faxon is incredible for in-depth and interesting bits
		
Click to expand...

I agree.  Clever man, and a great putter in his day.  He and Beemer buck the trend of American commentators being tough for British Ears to listen to!!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 21, 2021)

I hope it is, speed of play has been a joke for years.


----------



## Depreston (May 21, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			So they reckon a 5 handicap would not break 100.
Looks tough but 100.
Anyone know what slope it is.
		
Click to expand...

Erik Anders Lang is around that handicap and he played it from the tips a week before and shot 99

Think he’s around 5 handicap 

Plenty of 5 handicaps who are short hitters would struggle I reckon


----------



## Depreston (May 21, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I'm going guess at McGinley?? 

Click to expand...

he won the World Cup of golf at this course don’t think he’s mentioned it


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 21, 2021)

Nice shots of Speith going out of his way to sign a cap for a young lad on his way to the first tee.
I like that , he now has a fan for life in that young lad.
Quality golfer hope he does well now.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 21, 2021)

Depreston said:



			Erik Anders Lang is around that handicap and he played it from the tips a week before and shot 99

Think he’s around 5 handicap

Plenty of 5 handicaps who are short hitters would struggle I reckon
		
Click to expand...

We played a tour Q school once in Orlando the day after the final.
Jeez we couldn’t get on the par 4s in two.
Some holes we only just got on the fairway the carries were so long.
I hit driver on two par 3s.
I was off 5 at the time and so out of my depth it was unreal how hard it was.
F Licklighter shot 27 under to win the Q school.
So I belive it.


----------



## Orikoru (May 21, 2021)

Phil Mickelson, pure entertainment!


----------



## davidy233 (May 21, 2021)

Remind me before the Dunhill to be careful around Paddy Harrington - he's just come out with 'You there with the camera - just shut up'


----------



## Orikoru (May 21, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Remind me before the Dunhill to be careful around Paddy Harrington - he's just come out with 'You there with the camera - just shut up'
		
Click to expand...

Well as long as you shut up you won't have anything to worry about?


----------



## davidy233 (May 21, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Well as long as you shut up you won't have anything to worry about? 

Click to expand...

Ha ha - Paddy is a decent bloke, I've taken his pic before - he was pretty blunt with the noisy punter just now though.


----------



## IainP (May 21, 2021)

Well this feels more familiar. Tee off, hit the green...the wrong green 😲🙂
Missed the name, 17th tee, 10th green


----------



## Curls (May 21, 2021)

You probably won’t have heard this but three of the hardest holes on the course come in the last 4 hole stretch.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 21, 2021)

I didn’t realise that Harrington and McGinley won the World Cup here


----------



## Swinglowandslow (May 21, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Phil Mickelson, pure entertainment!
		
Click to expand...

Well, well.  Wouldn't it just be a thing. 50 yrs old winner. Good luck to him .
( but not if it means Spieth second 😀)


----------



## IainP (May 21, 2021)

3 groups at the 17th tee 😲


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 21, 2021)

IainP said:



			3 groups at the 17th tee 😲
		
Click to expand...

Now some of the 'big names' have been through there they can start dishing out slow play penalties to the 'lesser' players 🙄


----------



## IainP (May 21, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Now some of the 'big names' have been through there they can start dishing out slow play penalties to the 'lesser' players 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Ha yes.
To be fair I've been watching the featured holes for a bit and there's been a gaggle of players snapping it off the tee,  so plenty of faffing about with crowds and rulings, plus a few recovery shots going in the water.


----------



## garyinderry (May 21, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Ha ha - Paddy is a decent bloke, I've taken his pic before - he was pretty blunt with the noisy punter just now though.
		
Click to expand...


A few years ago now at the Irish open ar killarney. He was the big name and all the kids wanted his autograph.  When he walked off 18 the kids went mad shouting at him and the way he spoke to them was like a headmaster. He brought them under control in an instant. Told them not to disturb the players playing the 18th and that he would see every last one of them if they behaved themselves. They all immediately fell quiet and he was true to his word.


----------



## eddie_1878 (May 21, 2021)

The vocal minority in the US crowd as unbearable as ever here. The incessant attention seeking yells following shots has to stop, it’s making me want to turn it off. Even worse is the baffling reaction to missed putts, which sound as though they’re witnessing a plane crash.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 21, 2021)

eddie_1878 said:



			The vocal minority in the US crowd as unbearable as ever here. The incessant attention seeking yells following shots has to stop, it’s making me want to turn it off. Even worse is the baffling reaction to missed putts, which sound as though they’re witnessing a plane crash.
		
Click to expand...

Tringale has just had one


----------



## eddie_1878 (May 21, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			Tringale has just had one 

Click to expand...

Was it a “ohhhhh my gaaaaaad noooooooo!!” moment? Ridiculous!


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 21, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			We played a tour Q school once in Orlando the day after the final.
Jeez we couldn’t get on the par 4s in two.
Some holes we only just got on the fairway the carries were so long.
I hit driver on two par 3s.
I was off 5 at the time and so out of my depth it was unreal how hard it was.
F Licklighter shot 27 under to win the Q school.
So I belive it.
		
Click to expand...

Played Bethpage Black off the backs of the day, not the full backs, with a caddie, 7 handicapper.  Couldn't get onto some par 4's in two.  Told to lay up by the caddie (correctly!) on a par 4 when I'd hit one of my best drives .  Driver on a par 3.  Barely making the fairway on a couple of holes.  Broke 100 but not with a lot to spare.  They play a completely game and it's not one I have any desire to play again.


----------



## IainP (May 21, 2021)

eddie_1878 said:



			Was it a “ohhhhh my gaaaaaad noooooooo!!” moment? Ridiculous!
		
Click to expand...

Am guessing it's the 10 on hole 16 for Tringale


----------



## MarkT (May 21, 2021)

Q1. How did Cameron make a 10? Please show workings


----------



## BiMGuy (May 21, 2021)

I hate pros getting line of sight drops. BDC has just hit it into the long grass, but gets a nice drop because there is a tent between him and the green. That probably isn't really in his way.
So, he gets a nice drop into the fairway.

Pros should have to play it from wherever it lands. If they don't like it, take a penalty drop.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 21, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Played Bethpage Black off the backs of the day, not the full backs, with a caddie, 7 handicapper.  Couldn't get onto some par 4's in two.  Told to lay up by the caddie (correctly!) on a par 4 when I'd hit one of my best drives .  Driver on a par 3.  Barely making the fairway on a couple of holes.  Broke 100 but not with a lot to spare.  They play a completely game and it's not one I have any desire to play again.
		
Click to expand...

Orange County National was ours .
Early morning so it was soaking wet.
Not a good idea.
I played Birkdale a week after Baker Finch won the open, how he shot 29 around that front 9 I will never know.
What a course


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 21, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I hate pros getting line of sight drops. BDC has just hit it into the long grass, but gets a nice drop because there is a tent between him and the green. That probably isn't really in his way.
So, he gets a nice drop into the fairway.

Pros should have to play it from wherever it lands. If they don't like it, take a penalty drop.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree the tent was there when he teed off .


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 21, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			Orange County National was ours .
Early morning so it was soaking wet.
Not a good idea.
I played Birkdale a week after Baker Finch won the open, how he shot 29 around that front 9 I will never know.
What a course
		
Click to expand...

Carnoustie 5 days after Lawrie won the Open; or Car-nasty as the press dubbed, and it was. How anyone shifted anything out of that rough defeated me, let alone with the finesse they did around the greens. They play a game with which I am not familiar.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 22, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395888882852450305
Wow 😯


----------



## MarkT (May 22, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395893558511550469
Gareth Lord, after nearly being maimed by Van Rooyen, isn’t quite ready to shake his hand


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 22, 2021)

MarkT said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395893558511550469
Gareth Lord, after nearly being maimed by Van Rooyen, isn’t quite ready to shake his hand
		
Click to expand...

Having just seen the incident I don't blame him. The guy went back for seconds. Absolute plank.


----------



## Skypilot (May 22, 2021)

What have I missed ?
I've just finished watching a recording of last Friday's round two.
McIlroy was +2 coming to the 18th
He took 4 shots as far as I could see, but was given a bogey 5.
I've replayed it but still make it 4.
Was there a shot not covered by the cameras or a penalty shot I missed?


----------



## MarkT (May 22, 2021)

Skypilot said:



			What have I missed ?
I've just finished watching a recording of last Friday's round two.
McIlroy was +2 coming to the 18th
He took 4 shots as far as I could see, but was given a bogey 5.
I've replayed it but still make it 4.
Was there a shot not covered by the cameras or a penalty shot I missed?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure he had to take a drop. When he hit it nobody could see it, then it was sitting on that hillock


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 22, 2021)

Why have Taylor Made hijacked Mizuno's staff bag colour way?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2021)

Anyone know who designed the course and who won the World Cup of Golf there 🤷‍♂️


----------



## IainP (May 22, 2021)

Joel going with putter from the sandy waste area 👍😁


----------



## BiMGuy (May 22, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Anyone know who designed the course and who won the World Cup of Golf there 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Paul McGinley is the weak link in the Sky commentary team. He's s just awful. Never says anything interesting or insightful.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 22, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Paul McGinley is the weak link in the Sky commentary team. He's s just awful. Never says anything interesting or insightful.
		
Click to expand...

Or accurate half the time. Bloody awful commentator.


----------



## Beedee (May 22, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Paul McGinley is the weak link in the Sky commentary team. He's s just awful. Never says anything interesting or insightful.
		
Click to expand...

I rather listen to McGinley all night than a single sentence from Radar Riley.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Paul McGinley is the weak link in the Sky commentary team. He's s just awful. Never says anything interesting or insightful.
		
Click to expand...

There are only two strong links - Rich Beem and David Howell


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 22, 2021)

The more Wayne Riley tries to do a Peter Alliss, the more he sounds like Sir Les Patterson.


----------



## fundy (May 22, 2021)

be nice to watch some live golf......


----------



## MarkT (May 22, 2021)

McGinley is a weird one. All we heard about his captaincy is his attention to detail but his facts are often miles out. It’s pretty much impossible to please everyone but every time I listen to likes of Duval it’s incredible


----------



## IainP (May 22, 2021)

In the interests if balance, espn+ followed Hatton effing and blinding up the 15th, all on mic, and no hint of a commentators apology 😁

Some good RC banter by them also. US guy has already apologised in advance for fan behaviour at BethPage (yes 4 years in advance!) & thinks it will be the last ever RC 😲


----------



## Skypilot (May 22, 2021)

Commentators: All personal taste really
I like Paul McGinley. but would like to smash Nick Dougherty in the face 
He can't stop talking, and half the time it's blathering on about nothing, or anecdotes, when you're trying to watch a crucial putt or shot he'll talk over it.
I'm not a lover of his banter either. I think he thinks the Golf is just background to the Nick Dougherty chat show.
AND - most is rubbish. Yesterday when Rory was about to tee off he went on about how Rory was the best driver of a ball in the world second to none. I wondered if he's watched Rory lately. I love Rory but this last year his drives have been all over the place.

Richie Benno, when asked the secret of good commentating said "less is More" Couldn't agree more.
I used to find Ewen Murray a bit oily and sycophantic, but now I can't wait for him to take over the commentary from Dougherty.
It's refreshing to have the US commentators sometimes. Quite like Nick Faldo's knowledgeable input too.

Pity Sky doesn't do what it did years ago, on cricket I think, and have a button for an alternative commentary. Or even no commentary.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 23, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Paul McGinley is the weak link in the Sky commentary team. He's s just awful. Never says anything interesting or insightful.
		
Click to expand...

Coltart asked the question; if you are a natural drawer of the ball, can you become a fader or will you revert to being a drawer under pressure?

McGinley's response; well that is the question (twice).

Paul, I think the idea is that you answer the question or offer an opinion on it, but you don't just repeat it.


----------



## Orikoru (May 23, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Coltart asked the question; if you are a natural drawer of the ball, can you become a fader or will you revert to being a drawer under pressure?

McGinley's response; well that is the question (twice).

Paul, I think the idea is that you answer the question or offer an opinion on it, but you don't just repeat it. 

Click to expand...

I actually cannot understand why they persist with him. They must think he brings something to the table, but I cannot figure out what that could be.


----------



## garyinderry (May 23, 2021)

Skypilot said:



			Commentators: All personal taste really
I like Paul McGinley. but would like to smash Nick Dougherty in the face 
He can't stop talking, and half the time it's blathering on about nothing, or anecdotes, when you're trying to watch a crucial putt or shot he'll talk over it.
I'm not a lover of his banter either. I think he thinks the Golf is just background to the Nick Dougherty chat show.
AND - most is rubbish. Yesterday when Rory was about to tee off he went on about how Rory was the best driver of a ball in the world second to none. I wondered if he's watched Rory lately. I love Rory but this last year his drives have been all over the place.

Richie Benno, when asked the secret of good commentating said "less is More" Couldn't agree more.
I used to find Ewen Murray a bit oily and sycophantic, but now I can't wait for him to take over the commentary from Dougherty.
It's refreshing to have the US commentators sometimes. Quite like Nick Faldo's knowledgeable input too.

Pity Sky doesn't do what it did years ago, on cricket I think, and have a button for an alternative commentary. Or even no commentary.
		
Click to expand...


Hard to argue with any of that.


----------



## Orikoru (May 23, 2021)

Ancer has gone and shot 65 today, wow.


----------



## fundy (May 23, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Ancer has gone and shot 65 today, wow. 

Click to expand...


hit every fairway off the tee! incomprehensible to me that lol


----------



## Orikoru (May 23, 2021)

Why are they talking to McGinley for 20 minutes instead of, I don't know, showing the golf maybe.


----------



## spongebob59 (May 23, 2021)

Who's the dark haired lady doing the interviews ?


----------



## fundy (May 23, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Who's the dark haired lady doing the interviews ?
		
Click to expand...

Henni Koyack (was Zuel) or someone else?


----------



## MarkT (May 23, 2021)

Not sure there's ever been an advert made that's more annoying than the Peloton one


----------



## spongebob59 (May 23, 2021)

fundy said:



			Henni Koyack (was Zuel) or someone else?
		
Click to expand...

Never heard of her 😂


----------



## fundy (May 23, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Never heard of her 😂
		
Click to expand...


ex tour pro, worked for sky for several years before going to work for Golf TV in the states recently, seems to be back on sky at least for this week


----------



## IainP (May 23, 2021)

Well that's handy, featured groups include Phil & Brooks. Mind has been a rollercoaster so far!


----------



## Orikoru (May 23, 2021)

IainP said:



			Well that's handy, featured groups include Phil & Brooks. Mind has been a rollercoaster so far!
		
Click to expand...

Certainly been a promising start for an exciting last day, with the lead changing hands twice already. Woodland is sneaking into the picture ominously as well.


----------



## fundy (May 23, 2021)

crazy half a dozen holes and now lefties holed one from the waste area, gonna be a fun evening in coming


----------



## SteveW86 (May 23, 2021)

MarkT said:



			Not sure there's ever been an advert made that's more annoying than the Peloton one
		
Click to expand...

The PXG one is up there too


----------



## IainP (May 23, 2021)

Does anyone else feel the pundits are over playing the significance of the wind when the players are putting, chipping & pitching?
Clearly it can impact but it doesn't look to be "hooley" out there currently


----------



## Boomy (May 23, 2021)

Great to have fans back on course.... however it never ceases to amaze me as to how irritating the ‘mashed potato’ hollering halfwits are! “Merica” 🤪


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 23, 2021)

Mickelson really is playing well. I thought today would catch on up him but not so far. He has holed some solid putts so far.


----------



## MarkT (May 23, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			The PXG one is up there too
		
Click to expand...

Up there yes but can't even get close to Peloton, now that bloke's swing in the Adobe Sign one is doing my head in


----------



## fundy (May 23, 2021)

Bit of wind on the back 9 and I fancy an 8 way play on -2


----------



## Curls (May 23, 2021)

Now it’s a gap! 4 shots!!!


----------



## fundy (May 23, 2021)

Well leftie, its yours to win or lose now. Some effort whatever happens but hard not to be pulling for him here, how often do you get to pull for a 50 year old at top level sport!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 23, 2021)

This is all done and dusted now - 4 shot lead with 8 to play , going to be a huge blowup to not win this


----------



## Rlburnside (May 23, 2021)

Phil’s a inspiration to me his gut is not much smaller than mine😂. Great to see him competing with the young guys.


----------



## fundy (May 23, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This is all done and dusted now - 4 shot lead with 8 to play , going to be a huge blowup to not win this
		
Click to expand...

long long way from done this, plenty of swing potential the last 6 holes


----------



## SteveW86 (May 23, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This is all done and dusted now - 4 shot lead with 8 to play , going to be a huge blowup to not win this
		
Click to expand...

Don’t be so sure. Phil can be wild off the tee, his 5 shot lead disappeared in 2 holes yesterday.

His irons appear to be really strong, so as long as he keeps in in play off the tee  it should be his.


----------



## Boomy (May 23, 2021)

Yes that’s right, Phil’s ball goes into the crowd annnnnd one of them picks it up 🤪 Unbelievable!


----------



## IanM (May 23, 2021)

What just happened there?  Some idiot picked it up????

Anyway, Brooky is having a wobbly... early night beckons


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 23, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Yes that’s right, Phil’s ball goes into the crowd annnnnd one of them picks it up 🤪 Unbelievable!
		
Click to expand...

Can’t belive how close the crowd is to the players.
Tunnel of people to play a long iron through ,,


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 23, 2021)

MarkT said:



			Not sure there's ever been an advert made that's more annoying than the Peloton one
		
Click to expand...




SteveW86 said:



			The PXG one is up there too
		
Click to expand...

You are joking, aren't you; how have you missed the Numan adverts for thinning hair & erectile dysfunction?


----------



## fundy (May 23, 2021)

is it just me that never watches the ads?

another stunning approach from lefty


----------



## SteveW86 (May 23, 2021)

It doesn’t really look like anyone wants to catch Phil, so I think as long as he stays better than -6 I think he wins


----------



## BiMGuy (May 23, 2021)

Are we now going to see all the seniors doing breathing exercises and meditation before hitting every shot?


----------



## Orikoru (May 23, 2021)

Would this get Phil back in the Ryder Cup team again? 😯


----------



## IainP (May 23, 2021)

Hats off to the golf course  - headline yardage had it tagged by some as a bombers paradise. Lots more to it.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 23, 2021)

What length is it playing today? Commentators saying a lot of the tees are quite far forwards.


----------



## Beedee (May 23, 2021)

Judging by the time it's taken them to play 13 holes, about 13000 yards.


----------



## MarkT (May 23, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			You are joking, aren't you; how have you missed the Numan adverts for thinning hair & erectile dysfunction?
		
Click to expand...

When she says ‘here for it, Ben’ all further bets are off


----------



## MarkT (May 23, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Are we now going to see all the seniors doing breathing exercises and meditation before hitting every shot?
		
Click to expand...

I’m sat at home shallowing out my breathing in a pair of shades


----------



## Curls (May 23, 2021)

fundy said:



			is it just me that never watches the ads?

another stunning approach from lefty
		
Click to expand...

Nope. You’re not alone.

Straight on mute. Check phone. Rejoin later.

Meanwhile, Phil making it not easy to watch golf. That’s a first. (Also why we love him)


----------



## fundy (May 23, 2021)

366 yards, aged 50.

Who says its a young mans game lol


----------



## Rlburnside (May 23, 2021)

Phil’s driving has been so much better than usual  this last 2 rounds that I’ve watched,he’s not holding back on his swing either


----------



## Rlburnside (May 23, 2021)

fundy said:



			366 yards, aged 50.

Who says its a young mans game lol
		
Click to expand...

I was just thinking how many in the top ten are oldies with no 6 packs 😂


----------



## fundy (May 23, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			I was just thinking how many in the top ten are oldies with no 6 packs 😂
		
Click to expand...


they have 6 packs, theyre just hidden behind some padding   (thats my excuse anyway lol)


----------



## GreiginFife (May 23, 2021)

Phil being Phil and going to do this the hard way judging by his tee shot on the 17th. Right in the bundai. 
He will still do it bit his sphincter must be twanging a bit now.


----------



## Orikoru (May 23, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Phil being Phil and going to do this the hard way judging by his tee shot on the 17th. Right in the bundai.
He will still do it bit his sphincter must be twanging a bit now.
		
Click to expand...

I think he only needed to avoid the water really. A bogey is fine now.


----------



## Lump (May 24, 2021)

Really did forget how grossly grotesque American crowds are.


----------



## fundy (May 24, 2021)

Utterly brilliant from Mickelson

a 50 year old has just won round the longest ever major track!!!!!


----------



## fundy (May 24, 2021)

Lump said:



			Really did forget how grossly grotesque American crowds are.
		
Click to expand...

genuinely think of all sports, golf is arguably better with out crowds


----------



## GreiginFife (May 24, 2021)

Lump said:



			Really did forget how grossly grotesque American crowds are.
		
Click to expand...

Their behaviour there on the 18th fairway was just awful. Like a stampede of stupid.


----------



## Curls (May 24, 2021)

Lump said:



			Really did forget how grossly grotesque American crowds are.
		
Click to expand...

Have to say as much as I agree with you 100%, Id rather a major with crowds a than without. Yeah they were stupid on the last but this champ deserves a roar


----------



## SteveW86 (May 24, 2021)

I know the crowds have been away for a while, but that just seems a bit OTT. Surely the stewards/police etc can control them better than that


----------



## srixon 1 (May 24, 2021)

They'll all have corona tomorrow.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 24, 2021)

The crowd completely forgetting that 2 golfers need to reach the green to finish the tournament.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 24, 2021)

Great performance from big Phil, well deserved over the 4 days.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 24, 2021)

Brilliant from Phil one for the seniors.
But he played really well and deserved it.


----------



## woofers (May 24, 2021)

Lump said:



			Really did forget how grossly grotesque American crowds are.
		
Click to expand...

Wait for the Ryder Cup up near New York, it‘ll be worse


----------



## IainP (May 24, 2021)

MarkT said:



https://www.golfmonthly.com/news/to...accepts-special-exemption-into-us-open-232452

Mickelson to play US Open at Torrey Pines, sixth player to receive a special exemption since 2010. Tom Watson, Singh, Gooseneck, Furyk and Els (twice) the others
		
Click to expand...

Well that worked out well....


----------



## chrisd (May 24, 2021)

Well done that man

Suddenly I feel young again 😖😖😖


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 24, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			The crowd completely forgetting that 2 golfers need to reach the green to finish the tournament. 

Click to expand...

There was just so much wrong in that crowd behaviour...... I get that they were a tad excited, but that was just appalling behaviour from everyone. When that muppet grabbed Michelson and pulled him sideways, thought he'd tweaked his back when he pulled up. Not making way for either player to get to the green was disgusting. I'm no Lefty fan, but was routing for him yesterday, it was hard to watch at times, a bit squeaky on occasion but hats off to him, a great win against all odds.


----------



## MarkT (May 24, 2021)

This is how Mickelson explained his clubs falling apart...

'I hit a couple of squirrelly shots on 12 and 13 on Saturday and the face on my 2-wood flattened. Fortunately I had a backup head and swapped it out and hit it great today. As I was teeing off today my 2-iron face cracked. I mean, just you can't swing it as hard as I hit it and not expect them to crack -- I'm kidding.
'Tim noticed when I put it back that it had cracked across the face. It happens. In fact, if it doesn't happen, you start to question the manufacturer, hey, aren't we making this as hot as we can. It's certainly part of it, but fortunately I had a 4-wood that's a very comparable club to that 1-iron distance-wise and I was able to use that club effectively. I used it off 3 tee, 4 tee. There was a few times that I hit it and I hit that club very well. It's just one of those things that happens and you just have to be prepared for it, which is why I bring backup clubs out here.'


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 24, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Would this get Phil back in the Ryder Cup team again? 😯
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully 

Great effort by him to win. His control was superb.


----------



## peld (May 24, 2021)

MarkT said:



			This is how Mickelson explained his clubs falling apart...

'I hit a couple of squirrelly shots on 12 and 13 on Saturday and the face on my 2-wood flattened. Fortunately I had a backup head and swapped it out and hit it great today. As I was teeing off today my 2-iron face cracked. I mean, just you can't swing it as hard as I hit it and not expect them to crack -- I'm kidding.
'Tim noticed when I put it back that it had cracked across the face. It happens. In fact, if it doesn't happen, you start to question the manufacturer, hey, aren't we making this as hot as we can. It's certainly part of it, but fortunately I had a 4-wood that's a very comparable club to that 1-iron distance-wise and I was able to use that club effectively. I used it off 3 tee, 4 tee. There was a few times that I hit it and I hit that club very well. It's just one of those things that happens and you just have to be prepared for it, which is why I bring backup clubs out here.'
		
Click to expand...

not the best advert for Callaway


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 24, 2021)

https://www.golfmonthly.com/tour/us...p-crowds-234002/amp?__twitter_impression=true

The crowds ruined the whole viewing of it ( along with Sky commentary) - golf is one sport that really benefitted from having no spectators there - especially the idiotic US support that seems to appear at every event.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (May 24, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.golfmonthly.com/tour/us...p-crowds-234002/amp?__twitter_impression=true

The crowds ruined the whole viewing of it ( along with Sky commentary) - golf is one sport that really benefitted from having no spectators there - especially the idiotic US support that seems to appear at every event.
		
Click to expand...

That statement is very strong, too much so,surely?  To say they "ruined" the viewing?
I enjoyed the whole evening and so did so many, I think.  
The crowd overdid it and needed to be more disciplined, for sure.
But, a thing worth noting, I think.
Something OK , and welcome, in seeing a crowd, albeit unruly, ,motivated and driven by joy and admiration, than those of late on the streets throughout the world driven by hatred and destruction.


----------



## davidy233 (May 24, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Something OK , and welcome, in seeing a crowd, albeit unruly, ,*motivated and driven by joy and admiration*

Click to expand...

Motivated much more by booze


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 24, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			That statement is very strong, too much so,surely?  To say they "ruined" the viewing?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it ruined my viewing to the point I didn’t really see much of the whole competition and I normally watch every minute of a major




			I enjoyed the whole evening and so did so many, I think. 
The crowd overdid it and needed to be more disciplined, for sure.
But, a thing worth noting, I think.
Something OK , and welcome, in seeing a crowd, albeit unruly, ,motivated and driven by joy and admiration, than those of late on the streets throughout the world driven by hatred and destruction.
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean they were absolutely smashed on booze acting like a bunch of football hooligans - I would prefer to see no crowds than that 

Joy and Admiration doesnt make people shout of the most ridiculous things known to man.


----------



## ger147 (May 24, 2021)

Great to see big Phil get the job done, and amazing scenes at the end, Phil enjoyed it which is all that counts.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (May 24, 2021)

Whilst I didn’t think the crowd were too bad for most of the event, the scenes on the final hole were rather embarrassing. Thousands of Americans competing to make the most noise... 🤢


----------



## GreiginFife (May 24, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Great to see big Phil get the job done, and amazing scenes at the end, Phil enjoyed it which is all that counts.
		
Click to expand...

If Phil was the only one playing I'd take your point. Not sure Brooks and his caddy enjoyed being jostled and mobbed whilst he still had a pretty crucial shot to play. I'm all for spectators at golf, but I'm sorry there should be no excusing that behaviour on the 18th fairway. Walk behind the players, yes, but to surge and stampede like they did was both stupid and dangerous not only to the players but to other people. There were kids amongst that crowd for gods sake, how much would it have taken for one to get knocked over and trampled? We can but be thankful that, on this occasion, it didn't happen. 

As I say, all for crowds and spectators, but also all for being respectful and behaved.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (May 24, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes it ruined my viewing to the point I didn’t really see much of the whole competition and I normally watch every minute of a major



Do you mean they were absolutely smashed on booze acting like a bunch of football hooligans - I would prefer to see no crowds than that 

Joy and Admiration doesnt make people shout of the most ridiculous things known to man.
		
Click to expand...

First sentence......words like... cutting ....nose ...spite?

You denied yourself a good major?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 24, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			First sentence......words like... cutting ....nose ...spite?

You denied yourself a good major?
		
Click to expand...

Not at all - I’m sure I can survive missing the Major that I’m not that really bothered about. I’m not a big fan of Mickleson as well so switching off wasn’t really a hardship


----------



## sunshine (May 24, 2021)

IainP said:



			Hats off to the golf course  - headline yardage had it tagged by some as a bombers paradise. Lots more to it.
		
Click to expand...

Well the tournament was won by a bomber so maybe it was a bombers’ paradise after all


----------



## IainP (May 24, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Well the tournament was won by a bomber so maybe it was a bombers’ paradise after all 

Click to expand...

Ha yes, in his head 🙂 He definitely hit some with that 5.5 / 48 contraption, but for me it was more what he did with the 2 & 4 woods. Possibly the most controlled, even sensible, tournament of his career....


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 24, 2021)

IainP said:



			Ha yes, in his head 🙂 He definitely hit some with that 5.5 / 48 contraption, but for me it was more what he did with the 2 & 4 woods. Possibly the most controlled, even sensible, tournament of his career....
		
Click to expand...

I think he knew his short game would win him it!
Everyone was missing greens even from the fairway.
He did very well imo to keep on the short stuff and had a bit of luck when needed.


----------



## MarkT (May 26, 2021)

An apology (of sorts) from Van Rooyen, probably could have done with a mention of Gareth Lord


----------



## Orikoru (May 26, 2021)

MarkT said:



			An apology (of sorts) from Van Rooyen, probably could have done with a mention of Gareth Lord
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I thought it was weird that he omitted the feller whose head he nearly caved in.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 26, 2021)

Seems a perfectly adequate apology if you ask me.
I suspect he’s personally done the people he was playing with or he will do.
Plenty of others have done the same.
Move on the next one won’t be far away.


----------



## Steve Wilkes (May 26, 2021)

Not sure it's his call to say it's out of character for him, to me it's seems a go through the motions apology


----------



## sunshine (May 27, 2021)

Steve Wilkes said:



			Not sure it's his call to say it's out of character for him, to me it's seems a go through the motions apology
		
Click to expand...

I agree, scripted response prepared by his PR agency, including his own “logo” at the top to maximise exposure of his brand


----------



## IainP (May 30, 2021)

I've not watched any but may look in this evening. Young Spieth in the last group. Garcia, Poulter & Rose in the chasing pack.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 30, 2021)

Nice touch by the USPGA Tour with the Memorial Day moment of silence & the fly past, but I wonder why they didn't use the missing man formation?


----------



## IainP (May 30, 2021)

Jordan keeping his (lucky) rep going with the amount of bounce outs from the trees... 🌳


----------



## Slab (May 31, 2021)

The Race to Dubai points system bugs me. It doesn’t seem to offer much in the way of activity at the top end as soon as someone picks up a high points win somewhere, too often in the US, yet its shoved on screen multiple times every day of an ET event so we can see who’s projected to move from 28th to 16th or whatever 
This year Billy Horschel gets to sit at the top month after month due to winning a limited field match play event in America because it happened to be a wgc Not his fault he’s leading of course but his last regular ET event was back in 2019  

Not the first time this happens and it kinda devalues the whole RTD


----------



## Slab (Jun 2, 2021)

Not worth its own thread.. Do you reckon putting the Korda sisters together (again) for the first two rounds of the US Open gives them any sporting advantage or does playing with family not make any difference at that level?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 2, 2021)

Slab said:



			Not worth its own thread.. Do you reckon putting the Korda sisters together (again) for the first two rounds of the US Open gives them any sporting advantage or does playing with family not make any difference at that level?
		
Click to expand...

As much a disadvantage as an advantage. It depends on their relationship. Will they concentrate less, will it make it feel like less of a Major for them? As a fellow pro, obviously I'm not, I would not be worried by them being paired but I get your point.


----------



## Slab (Jun 2, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			As much a disadvantage as an advantage. It depends on their relationship. Will they concentrate less, will it make it feel like less of a Major for them? As a fellow pro, obviously I'm not, I would not be worried by them being paired but I get your point.
		
Click to expand...

I’m not necessarily against them being paired (I read it reported that it was one of the measures taken to increase the profile of the event, as happens all the time in the mens tours) 
They seem like they’re best buds as well as sisters so they’ll definitely get on, and I’m sure they’ll be very professional re ‘advice’ etc and firstly each will want to win for themselves

Just wondered if I’d be calmer/better composed & more likely to perform better if I’m playing in an important comp with my 'bessie mate' beside me (as opposed to say putting Books & Bryson together at their US Open)?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 2, 2021)

Slab said:



			I’m not necessarily against them being paired (I read it reported that it was one of the measures taken to increase the profile of the event, as happens all the time in the mens tours)
They seem like they’re best buds as well as sisters so they’ll definitely get on, and I’m sure they’ll be very professional re ‘advice’ etc and firstly each will want to win for themselves

Just wondered if I’d be calmer/better composed & more likely to perform better if I’m playing in an important comp with my 'bessie mate' beside me (as opposed to say putting Books & Bryson together at their US Open)?
		
Click to expand...

I suspect I would play worse so that colours my answer


----------



## sunshine (Jun 2, 2021)

Slab said:



			Not worth its own thread.. Do you reckon putting the Korda sisters together (again) for the first two rounds of the US Open gives them any sporting advantage or does playing with family not make any difference at that level?
		
Click to expand...

Harrington recently commented that being paired with Lowry helped him in his final round at Kiawah:

"that was probably my most enjoyable round of golf I’ve had on the golf course in a long time. It’s amazing when you play with a friend, it definitely helped both of us relax and just play golf and both of us played really well. We both could have been quite a few shots better."

Even as a pro, the company is going to make a difference, potentially help you lift your game a little or drag it down. So definitely an advantage for the Korda sisters.


----------



## IanM (Jun 3, 2021)

Desperate filling in Sky Sports right now...

Hey Henni, what's your second favourite jam?

Well,  not quite.   But give it ten minutes


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 3, 2021)

Why is the US Womens Open not being shown 🤷‍♂️

Lots of tweets about the pace of play though - 2 hr 45 mins for 9 holes 😲


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 3, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why is the US Womens Open not being shown 🤷‍♂️

Lots of tweets about the pace of play though - 2 hr 45 mins for 9 holes 😲
		
Click to expand...

Same pace of play as the PGA.......

What did twitter have to say about that?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 3, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Same pace of play as the PGA.......

What did twitter have to say about that?
		
Click to expand...

Didn’t think it was a competition between the two


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 3, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Didn’t think it was a competition between the two
		
Click to expand...

Just interested to hear comments that the pace of play is so slow at the ladies tournament when not much was mentioned about the men's major when they were taking 5 1/2 hours.

Double standards perhaps?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 3, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Just interested to hear comments that the pace of play is so slow at the ladies tournament when not much was mentioned about the men's major when they were taking 5 1/2 hours.

Double standards perhaps?
		
Click to expand...

I suspect there have plenty comments about slow play in a mens major or indeed many other tour events - 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 4, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Just interested to hear comments that the pace of play is so slow at the ladies tournament when not much was mentioned about the men's major when they were taking 5 1/2 hours.

Double standards perhaps?
		
Click to expand...

To be fair I saw a lot of comments about pace of play at the recent PGA. 5 1/2 hours in the early rounds as you say. Big moans, not just on here but across golf. It kills the game as a specatacle whether male or female golfers are playing. Unfortunately for the ladies game they don't have the viewing figures already to get away with that so they really do need to speed it up


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 4, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			2 hr 45 mins for 9 holes 😲
		
Click to expand...

We had that on our front 9 yesterday. It was infuriating to watch the groups responsible and seeing exactly why they were so slow.


----------



## Slab (Jun 5, 2021)

Why do so many pros think it's OK to ignore the low(er) side of a bunker when they exit and leave by a steep area


----------



## IainP (Jun 5, 2021)

Rahm having some Saturday!


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 5, 2021)

Crazy news with rahm being told he has covid again as he walked off 18.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Jun 5, 2021)

IainP said:



			Rahm having some Saturday!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like he's out of the tournament with Covid. That's absolutely shocking for him. Tested negative on Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday then positive as he shoots a 64 and has a 6 shot lead.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 5, 2021)

IainP said:



			Rahm having some Saturday!
		
Click to expand...

Not any more he isn’t, poor sod. ☹️


----------



## Slime (Jun 5, 2021)

Wow, just a shocker for Rahm.


----------



## fundy (Jun 5, 2021)

OMFG

Rahm having to withdraw when 6 clear at Memorial


----------



## fundy (Jun 5, 2021)

No Laying Up
@NoLayingUp
In Rahm's defense - didn't he distance himself far enough from the field?


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 5, 2021)

Crazy stuff, will Patrick Cantlay and both their caddies have to isolate too ?
Couldn't they create their own bubble and still play Sunday ?
I heard Rahm say  "not again ", has he tested positive before or been disqualified before ?


----------



## fundy (Jun 5, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Crazy stuff, will Patrick Cantlay and theircaddies have to isolate too ?
Couldn't they create their own bubble and still play Sunday.
I heard Rahm say  "not again ", has he tested positive before or been disqualified before ?
		
Click to expand...


seems a close contact of Rahms tested positive monday and hes been having to be tested every day and known if he tested positive he would be pulled, assume the same will apply to his playing partners and theyve been tested every day and if they test negative will play


----------



## fundy (Jun 6, 2021)

devils advocate, they told him the second he walked off 18 he had tested positive, when did the tour know he had failed the test and why not tell him immediately and pull him off the course?


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 6, 2021)

fundy said:



			devils advocate, they told him the second he walked off 18 he had tested positive, when did the tour know he had failed the test and why not tell him immediately and pull him off the course?
		
Click to expand...

They knew at 6.05pm when they got the result of the second test


----------



## fundy (Jun 6, 2021)

what time did he finish his round in US time?


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 6, 2021)

fundy said:



			what time did he finish his round in US time?
		
Click to expand...

Can't have been very long after that - I was watching the Women's Open so not sure of exact time


----------



## fundy (Jun 6, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Can't have been very long after that - I was watching the Women's Open so not sure of exact time
		
Click to expand...

call me cynical but feels a little convenient they got his test result as he was walking up 18


----------



## fundy (Jun 6, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Can't have been very long after that - I was watching the Women's Open so not sure of exact time
		
Click to expand...

thats gonna be a long night!


----------



## Imurg (Jun 6, 2021)

Out of isolation a couple of days before the US Open..some warm up thats going to be....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 6, 2021)

I'm feeling more for his caddy and team. They are missing a big chunk of money coming their way. Rahm might not miss it but I bet they will notice. 

It wont happen but could Rahm not play the last round on his own? It's outdoors, easy to keep clear of any marker. A bit of creative thinking...........It's a pretty hollow victory for whoever wins now.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jun 6, 2021)

fundy said:



			call me cynical but feels a little convenient they got his test result as he was walking up 18
		
Click to expand...

But what is gained and by whom by waiting for him to finish? And which would be 'lost' if he came off earlier?

Poor blighter has lost an almost certain victory!


----------



## IainP (Jun 6, 2021)

Being the answer to future quiz questions must be little comfort...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 6, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm feeling more for his caddy and team. They are missing a big chunk of money coming their way. Rahm might not miss it but I bet they will notice.

It wont happen but could Rahm not play the last round on his own? It's outdoors, easy to keep clear of any marker. A bit of creative thinking...........It's a pretty hollow victory for whoever wins now.
		
Click to expand...

Why should there be creative thinking to allow 1 Golfer to risk other peoples health?

He’s positive and therefore should follow the protocols laid down.

May sound over the top, but this virus is still killing people and there should be no exceptions for those who test positive.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm feeling more for his caddy and team. They are missing a big chunk of money coming their way. Rahm might not miss it but I bet they will notice.

It wont happen but could Rahm not play the last round on his own? It's outdoors, easy to keep clear of any marker. A bit of creative thinking...........It's a pretty hollow victory for whoever wins now.
		
Click to expand...

I reckon his caddy is pretty much already set for life with his level of earnings


----------



## Imurg (Jun 6, 2021)

I bet Abraham Ancer is pleased he came over to Germany this week..2 76s and he's going home...should have played Jack's tournament...


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 6, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I bet Abraham Ancer is pleased he came over to Germany this week..2 76s and he's going home...should have played Jack's tournament...
		
Click to expand...

That's on me, I'm afraid I put him in my fantasy line-up. Sorry Abraham mate.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			That's on me, I'm afraid I put him in my fantasy line-up. Sorry Abraham mate.
		
Click to expand...

So did Fragger


----------



## Slime (Jun 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			That's on me, I'm afraid I put him in my fantasy line-up. Sorry Abraham mate.
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			So did Fragger 

Click to expand...

So did I.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 6, 2021)

Bad news indeed, I really hope Rahm doesn't get seriously ill, and recovers soon.
 But on the bright side I have Cantlay in my fantasy team .


----------



## MarkT (Jun 11, 2021)

https://www.golfmonthly.com/news/to...t-europro-title-after-unthinkable-year-236204

This is horrific, his dad and uncle both committed suicide last year


----------



## IainP (Jun 11, 2021)

8 players withdrew from the Palmetto thing. Not sure if that's typical.

Mind, Hensby had a 10 shot penalty so had an excuse 😲


----------



## MarkT (Jun 12, 2021)

Not something you say a lot - Westwood has married his caddy


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 12, 2021)

MarkT said:



			Not something you say a lot - Westwood has married his caddy
		
Click to expand...

Can anyone pinpoint quite where it all went wrong for Lee?


----------



## Lump (Jun 12, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403774097910284291
What a golf swing!! Love the intent and hit at the ball.


----------



## fundy (Jun 12, 2021)

IainP said:



			8 players withdrew from the Palmetto thing. Not sure if that's typical.

Mind, Hensby had a 10 shot penalty so had an excuse 😲
		
Click to expand...


love that he got Titleist to look into it implying they had given him a sleeve with a wrong ball in it, turns out him and pat perez had swapped a ball on the putting green by mistake haha


----------



## Dando (Jun 12, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Can anyone pinpoint quite where it all went wrong for Lee?
		
Click to expand...

He’s punching well above his weight


----------



## fundy (Jun 13, 2021)

Not seen much of this mixed tournament but some effort from Alice Hewson on a very male leaderboard

Otageui just kindly gifted the tournament to Caldwell


----------



## fundy (Jun 13, 2021)

~Just seen this

"Bo Van Pelt playing off a one-time top 50 career money list exemption that he enacted during the 2016 (!!!) season. Played 3x, tore his labrum, didn't play for 3+ years. Exemption carried over to 2019-20 and then he kept his exempt status this season because of the pandemic."

Gwan Bo


----------



## fundy (Jun 13, 2021)

Wow Garrick Higgo  that some rise from 6 events ago! set for life now, will be around for plenty of time youd think too


----------



## FELL75 (Jun 14, 2021)

Was surprised by Harris English (lovely swing btw) falling away at the end. Felt for Hadley at the end but did struggle all day.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 14, 2021)

fundy said:



			Wow Garrick Higgo  that some rise from 6 events ago! set for life now, will be around for plenty of time youd think too
		
Click to expand...

European Tour heaping praise on him - they do realise they've lost him for the next 2 years at least don't they?


----------



## Ethan (Jun 14, 2021)

Imurg said:



			European Tour heaping praise on him - they do realise they've lost him for the next 2 years at least don't they?

Click to expand...

The ET is a feeder Tour for the PGA Tour now. He'll play some of the SA events at least, and a couple of potter big ones.


----------



## pendodave (Jun 14, 2021)

FELL75 said:



			Was surprised by Harris English (lovely swing btw) falling away at the end. Felt for Hadley at the end but did struggle all day.
		
Click to expand...

Harris English is the ultimate comfortable top ten player. He makes icarus look heat resistant....


----------



## Slab (Jun 14, 2021)

pendodave said:



			Harris English is the ultimate comfortable top ten player. He makes icarus look heat resistant....
		
Click to expand...

Was it just my imagination or does he take a helluva time over his putts


----------



## fundy (Jun 14, 2021)

Slab said:



			Was it just my imagination or does he take a helluva time over his putts
		
Click to expand...

not your imagination......


----------



## MarkT (Jun 23, 2021)

Always get a bit sad that when the likes of a McDowell and Kaymer get named as Ryder Cup assistants in June. Nice boost for the backroom team but can't see the point announcing it now given that they'd both still harbour some sort of hope of playing in it


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 23, 2021)

MarkT said:



			Always get a bit sad that when the likes of a McDowell and Kaymer get named as Ryder Cup assistants in June. Nice boost for the backroom team but can't see the point announcing it now given *that they'd both still harbour some sort of hope of playing in it*

Click to expand...

 Surely not??


----------



## MarkT (Jun 23, 2021)

Probably not but I still picture Kaymer doing something big and then going on a run. And McDowell only won last year.. and wouldn't be wild to think he'd have a big time of it in the linksy starts


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 23, 2021)

MarkT said:



			Always get a bit sad that when the likes of a McDowell and Kaymer get named as Ryder Cup assistants in June. Nice boost for the backroom team but can't see the point announcing it now given that they'd both still harbour some sort of hope of playing in it
		
Click to expand...




Orikoru said:



 Surely not??
		
Click to expand...

A bit early to be on the drink? . I'm with @Orikoru I'm afraid.

Too many players ahead of these two now. Surely sentiment speaking rather than reality.


----------



## MarkT (Jun 23, 2021)

Some sort/outside hope, bit like E Molinari making a late dash in 2014. I do like Kaymer a lot so, yes, just being sentimental.


----------



## MarkT (Jun 25, 2021)

MarkT said:



			Some sort/outside hope, bit like E Molinari making a late dash in 2014. I do like Kaymer a lot so, yes, just being sentimental.
		
Click to expand...

He's flying today 😂


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jun 27, 2021)

Just seen Martin Kaymer asking for a ruling because it seems his ball was on the edge of 1st and 2nd cut near a green. It was refused.
( Hole  13? of the final round in BMW )
Does anyone know what and why he felt able to do that?  Seemed to me to be an "as you lie " situation?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 27, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Just seen Martin Kaymer asking for a ruling because it seems his ball was on the edge of 1st and 2nd cut near a green. It was refused.
( Hole  13? of the final round in BMW )
Does anyone know what and why he felt able to do that?  Seemed to me to be an "as you lie " situation?
		
Click to expand...

I thought I saw sprinkler heads close by..maybe that was the reason..


----------



## Imurg (Jun 27, 2021)

OK Viktor...What have you got?
Some round from Kaymer.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 27, 2021)

Imurg said:



			OK Viktor...What have you got?.
		
Click to expand...

Enough is the answer.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 27, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Enough is the answer.
		
Click to expand...

Quality and nerveless second shot into 18. I'm pleased he won, he comes across well and that's a monkey off his back.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Jun 27, 2021)

Good to see Hovland win, must help give a feeling of more strength to the RC team and seems a decent guy.

Nelly for the Women's PGA Championship seems to be playing a very controlled final round even with a few fairway bunkers (hopefully no jynx). Think she'll be a deserved number one, and hopefully boost the US game given they like a consistent US player contending. Slight dig but also refreshing to see her pace of play compared with Salas.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 27, 2021)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			Good to see Hovland win, must help give a feeling of more strength to the RC team and seems a decent guy.

Nelly for the Women's PGA Championship seems to be playing a very controlled final round even with a few fairway bunkers (hopefully no jynx). Think she'll be a deserved number one, and hopefully boost the US game given they like a consistent US player contending. Slight dig but also *refreshing to see her pace of play compared with Salas*.
		
Click to expand...

That was discussed last night with Trish Johnson, who pointed out that as slow as her pre-shot routine may be, she walks quickly between them so isn't actually slow.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Jun 27, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			That was discussed last night with Trish Johnson, who pointed out that as slow as her pre-shot routine may be, she walks quickly between them so isn't actually slow.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps which is at least good awareness from her, I think there is also a challenge on number of cameras with LPGA so they don't cut away as much when going through their routines to other players. Even more so with two players gapping the field.

Still think it should be acted on though as playing partner is waiting decent amounts of time on shots and there hasn't been anything massively out of the ordinary e.g. bad lies, rules query etc. Interesting that Nelly is continuing with her game lining up putts etc at the same time as Salas which feels fair enough.

Who knows how slow i'd get when playing for a big tournament win though, you see if with groups playing a "friendly RC Format" on holiday.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 27, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			That was discussed last night with Trish Johnson, who pointed out that as slow as her pre-shot routine may be, she walks quickly between them so isn't actually slow.
		
Click to expand...

That really doesn't hold water does it? If she was playing on her own then you could possibly stretch to half go with it. Playing with others though she could run to her ball but that's pointless if she is second to play. 

It's a problem, it needs to be dealt with or people won't engage with the game and watch. Same applies to plenty in the men's game.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 27, 2021)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			Perhaps which is at least good awareness from her, I think there is also a challenge on number of cameras with LPGA so they don't cut away as much when going through their routines to other players. Even more so with two players gapping the field.

Still think it should be acted on though as playing partner is waiting decent amounts of time on shots and there hasn't been anything massively out of the ordinary e.g. bad lies, rules query etc. *Interesting that Nelly is continuing with her game lining up putts etc at the same time as Salas* which feels fair enough.

Who knows how slow i'd get when playing for a big tournament win though, you see if with groups playing a "friendly RC Format" on holiday.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that what every golfer should do if they can do so without disrupting their paying partners?




Lord Tyrion said:



*That really doesn't hold water does it? *If she was playing on her own then you could possibly stretch to half go with it. Playing with others though she could run to her ball but that's pointless if she is second to play.

It's a problem, it needs to be dealt with or people won't engage with the game and watch. Same applies to plenty in the men's game.
		
Click to expand...

"I am sometimes accused of being a slow player.  Well the truth is that I walk very fast up to the ball, make a fairly fast decision about what I want to do when I get there, but then sometimes set up to the shot slowly.  There are some good reasons for my being so methodical about my set up.  I think it is the single most important maneuver [sic] in golf.  It is the only aspect of the swing over which you have 100 percent conscious control.  If you set up correctly there's a good chance you'll hit a reasonable shot, even if you make a mediocre swing.  If you set up incorrectly, you'll hit a lousy shot even if you make the greatest swing in the world."

If it was good enough for him, it's good enough for me; care to name him?


----------



## Crow (Jun 27, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Isn't that what every golfer should do if they can do so without disrupting their paying partners?




"I am sometimes accused of being a slow player.  Well the truth is that I walk very fast up to the ball, make a fairly fast decision about what I want to do when I get there, but then sometimes set up to the shot slowly.  There are some good reasons for my being so methodical about my set up.  I think it is the single most important maneuver [sic] in golf.  It is the only aspect of the swing over which you have 100 percent conscious control.  If you set up correctly there's a good chance you'll hit a reasonable shot, even if you make a mediocre swing.  If you set up incorrectly, you'll hit a lousy shot even if you make the greatest swing in the world."

If it was good enough for him, it's good enough for me; care to name him?
		
Click to expand...

Jack?


----------



## fundy (Jun 28, 2021)

whoever thinks playing the same hole over and over again is the right option for a play off wants shooting!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 28, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Isn't that what every golfer should do if they can do so without disrupting their paying partners?




"I am sometimes accused of being a slow player.  Well the truth is that I walk very fast up to the ball, make a fairly fast decision about what I want to do when I get there, but then sometimes set up to the shot slowly.  There are some good reasons for my being so methodical about my set up.  I think it is the single most important maneuver [sic] in golf.  It is the only aspect of the swing over which you have 100 percent conscious control.  If you set up correctly there's a good chance you'll hit a reasonable shot, even if you make a mediocre swing.  If you set up incorrectly, you'll hit a lousy shot even if you make the greatest swing in the world."

If it was good enough for him, it's good enough for me; care to name him?
		
Click to expand...

It all depends how long that person actually took and the impact that might have over others. I'm assuming it was Jack but I don't remember slow play being called out in his era so he couldn't have been too slow. 

Tiger Woods is glacial on the putting surface so he wouldn't escape criticism. 

Being a great name in the game doesn't give a free pass for everything.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Jun 28, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Isn't that what every golfer should do if they can do so without disrupting their paying partners?




"I am sometimes accused of being a slow player.  Well the truth is that I walk very fast up to the ball, make a fairly fast decision about what I want to do when I get there, but then sometimes set up to the shot slowly.  There are some good reasons for my being so methodical about my set up.  I think it is the single most important maneuver [sic] in golf.  It is the only aspect of the swing over which you have 100 percent conscious control.  If you set up correctly there's a good chance you'll hit a reasonable shot, even if you make a mediocre swing.  If you set up incorrectly, you'll hit a lousy shot even if you make the greatest swing in the world."

If it was good enough for him, it's good enough for me; care to name him?
		
Click to expand...


Agreed on sorting putts at the same time and expect it to happen in amateur game. It just seemed more striking yesterday when both were basically stood at the same point sorting their own putts as they walked around.

On the quick walking, it does obviously help and i'd have less issue for amateurs if they do that. But for LPGA their policy is that a player is subject to a penalty if they exceed the allotted time for total shots taken on a hole by more than 10 seconds (allotted time being an average of 30 seconds).  Given you often finish with a tap in which will take minimal amount of time this should be manageable.

Salas was not even close on most holes to this but because they hadn't lost ground on the group in front it isn't applied. I just find that inconsistent and rule could be changed to review and give an individual a warning on first event and then penalise no matter where the group is compared with the other one. Fassi for example got a penalty but seemed frustrated that the original slow play was playing partners (don't know if that's true) which made them lose position and then she got stung as then got it wrong when on the clock.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 28, 2021)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			Agreed on sorting putts at the same time and expect it to happen in amateur game. It just seemed more striking yesterday when both were basically stood at the same point sorting their own putts as they walked around.

On the quick walking, it does obviously help and i'd have less issue for amateurs if they do that. But for LPGA their policy is that a player is subject to a penalty if they exceed the allotted time for total shots taken on a hole by more than 10 seconds (allotted time being an average of 30 seconds).  Given you often finish with a tap in which will take minimal amount of time this should be manageable.

Salas was not even close on most holes to this* but because they hadn't lost ground on the group in front it isn't applied*. I just find that inconsistent and rule could be changed to review and give an individual a warning on first event and then penalise no matter where the group is compared with the other one. Fassi for example got a penalty but seemed frustrated that the original slow play was playing partners (don't know if that's true) which made them lose position and then she got stung as then got it wrong when on the clock.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the clarification of the policy, wasn't aware it was 30 seconds or an average, however the bit in bold is the thing that is pertinent for me; if she is keeping up with the pace of play then how can it be considered slow play?  

I understand & to a point agree with your frustrations (and Fassi's) but I think it reflects a poorly written rule; if you get one group where they are all taking 2 minutes a shot but are up the backsides of the group in front, how can you penalise them when another group is only taking 20 seconds a shot but is losing ground?  I also think that there needs to be some recognition of the foibles of the game where you can have 17 holes where everything goes smoothly, 1 utter mare and it is that hole where you are on the clock & penalised.  More rounds than not the speed of play, certainly for amateurs, will ebb & flow.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jun 28, 2021)

fundy said:



			whoever thinks playing the same hole over and over again is the right option for a play off wants shooting!
		
Click to expand...

From a TV point of view , yes. But they are clearly catering for the spectators encamped around the 18th. 
(When it went to the 17th there was a scene from the film "Exodus"😀)

Mostly they expect two or three holes at the outside.  This went on for 7!!! Wasn't it? 

Of course, the USA open used to have an 18 hole playoff. Not sure, has that changed?


----------



## fundy (Jun 28, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			From a TV point of view , yes. But they are clearly catering for the spectators encamped around the 18th. 
(When it went to the 17th there was a scene from the film "Exodus"😀)

Mostly they expect two or three holes at the outside.  This went on for 7!!! Wasn't it? 

Of course, the USA open used to have an 18 hole playoff. Not sure, has that changed?
		
Click to expand...


went 8 holes, 7 of them the 18th i think. They have to change it up sooner, the fans can move, not as if its at full capacity at the venue either! Problem was it was a drive and a wedge hole but downwind to a tightish pin, not too hard for them to make 4 but tough to make a 3

US Open is a 2 hole play off now isnt it


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 28, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It all depends how long that person actually took and the impact that might have over others. I'm assuming it was Jack but I don't remember slow play being called out in his era so he couldn't have been too slow.

Tiger Woods is glacial on the putting surface so he wouldn't escape criticism.

Being a great name in the game doesn't give a free pass for everything.
		
Click to expand...

"Arnold Palmer made an official complaint about slow play at the US Open at Merion in 1971, apparently directed at me.  The following day a number of groups were carefully observed & timed by United States Golf Association officials.  Mine was faster than a lot of the others, including Arnold's, despite the fact that my group contained one of the two genuinely slowest golfers on tour!"

"Now, as unobtrusively as possible, I walk ahead to the region of my own ball to make my decisions while the others are playing their shots.  As far as is possible I do the same thing on the putting greens.  And, if you'd care to notice next time you're at a tournament, I also walk pretty darn fast on the golf course."

Yes it was Jack; doing it in a similar way to the way Salas does.  And neither of them apparently losing any ground.

You don't need a free pass for slow play if you're keeping up.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 28, 2021)

fundy said:



			went 8 holes, 7 of them the 18th i think. They have to change it up sooner, the fans can move, not as if its at full capacity at the venue either! Problem was it was a drive and a wedge hole but downwind to a tightish pin, not too hard for them to make 4 but tough to make a 3

US Open is a 2 hole play off now isnt it
		
Click to expand...

When you are dumping it where they were with a wedge I'm not sure id agree with it being not too difficult to make 4. 

Think it was 6 times down 18 & twice down 17.  I thought I heard something in the commentary about keeping the spectators around 18 rather than having them shuttle between 17 & 18?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 28, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			"Arnold Palmer made an official complaint about slow play at the US Open at Merion in 1971, apparently directed at me.  The following day a number of groups were carefully observed & timed by United States Golf Association officials.  Mine was faster than a lot of the others, including Arnold's, despite the fact that my group contained one of the two genuinely slowest golfers on tour!"

"Now, as unobtrusively as possible, I walk ahead to the region of my own ball to make my decisions while the others are playing their shots.  As far as is possible I do the same thing on the putting greens.  And, if you'd care to notice next time you're at a tournament, I also walk pretty darn fast on the golf course."

Yes it was Jack; doing it in a similar way to the way Salas does.  And neither of them apparently losing any ground.

You don't need a free pass for slow play if you're keeping up.
		
Click to expand...

I never saw Jack Nicklaus play so I genuinely don't know how quickly or not he played the game. It is not something I've heard before so I assume he is not in the same league as many of the current crop.

In terms of the original point somebody racing to their ball but then taking an age is awful tv and turns people off. Fine if you can cut away to others taking their shot but if it is the last day it is a killer. People stop watching. If the LPGA are happy to allow that then that is their decision (as the USPGA sadly are). Please don't complain though when people don't watch, sponsors don't come forward (that is a comment aimed at the Tour, not you)


----------



## fundy (Jun 28, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			When you are dumping it where they were with a wedge I'm not sure id agree with it being not too difficult to make 4. 

Think it was 6 times down 18 & twice down 17.  I thought I heard something in the commentary about keeping the spectators around 18 rather than having them shuttle between 17 & 18?
		
Click to expand...


they never hit more than wedge in in the play off to 18, if they wanted to hit it 25 feet behind the hole (and take the front bunker out) it was a pretty straightforward par, albeit thats not how it played out some of the times!

shouldve gone to the 15th after a couple of goes


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 2, 2021)

Just put on SKY and curious as to why they are showing PGA featured groups from Rocket Mortgage rather than the Irish Open on SKY Sports Golf? Anyone know?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 2, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Just put on SKY and curious as to why they are showing PGA featured groups from Rocket Mortgage rather than the Irish Open on SKY Sports Golf? Anyone know?
		
Click to expand...

Because it appears the Sky coverage is only focused on McIlroy 

Yesterday there was no coverage in the morning but when he went out it came on - he played this morning and they had coverage , now there is none until 5


----------



## MarkT (Jul 2, 2021)

Very frustrating - who's going to watch golf at 5pm on a Friday. Finally catching up on the final of The Amateur - Scowsill just gone seven up


----------



## SatchFan (Jul 2, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Just put on SKY and curious as to why they are showing PGA featured groups from Rocket Mortgage rather than the Irish Open on SKY Sports Golf? Anyone know?
		
Click to expand...

Sky Sports does seem to have a bit of a McIlroy obsession. Add to that Paul McGinley's constant brown nosing of Rory and it makes it a bit of a hard watch. Maybe it's a straightforward commercial reason. They assume more people will tune in just to watch Rory and can make a lot more money from their multiple ad breaks.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 2, 2021)

MarkT said:



			Very frustrating - who's going to watch golf at 5pm on a Friday. Finally catching up on the final of The Amateur - Scowsill just gone seven up
		
Click to expand...

SPOILER - he gets beat


----------



## Slime (Jul 3, 2021)

Kurt Kitayama is reminding me of me this morning.
Nine over after four, including a par at the first followed by a double, a triple and then a quadruple bogey.
Glad he's not in my fantasy team!


----------



## fundy (Jul 4, 2021)

Here we go again for another play off, 3 ways, lets hope its quicker than last weeks!

Niemann "only" made it into the play off, despite not making a bogey in the 72 holes!!!!!!


----------



## fundy (Jul 4, 2021)

and then bogies the 73rd hole  ouch!!!


----------



## MarkT (Jul 4, 2021)

Cam Davis has a touch of the Thomas Pieters in his swing - I’d really like to go to bed but am stuck in front of another Sunday play-off


----------



## fundy (Jul 4, 2021)

MarkT said:



			Cam Davis has a touch of the Thomas Pieters in his swing - I’d really like to go to bed but am stuck in front of another Sunday play-off
		
Click to expand...


swore i was going to bed after 3 holes yet im still here lol

at least theyre playing a variety of holes this week


----------



## MarkT (Jul 4, 2021)

Just been catching up with the Irish Open, do like Herbert a lot. He was in tatters for half a dozen holes and closed it out brilliantly.


----------



## MarkT (Jul 4, 2021)

fundy said:



			swore i was going to bed after 3 holes yet im still here lol

at least theyre playing a variety of holes this week 

Click to expand...

Amazing shots… half in 4s


----------



## fundy (Jul 4, 2021)

MarkT said:



			Amazing shots… half in 4s
		
Click to expand...

stunning golf those 2 approach shots


----------



## fundy (Jul 4, 2021)

bad to miss left again with wedge, could be the end this


----------



## fundy (Jul 5, 2021)

and is, awful putt


----------



## sunshine (Jul 5, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Yes it was Jack; doing it in a similar way to the way Salas does. And neither of them apparently losing any ground.
		
Click to expand...

I followed Salas round Woburn in the final round of the British Open a couple of years ago. She was horrendously slow, lost 2 clear holes on the group in front. Granted, she had a lot to play for, but at the time I felt her slow play bordered on unsportsmanlike behaviour, almost as if she was deliberately slowing down the pace to put off her playing partner and the leaders who were being held up behind her.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 5, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I followed Salas round Woburn in the final round of the British Open a couple of years ago. She was horrendously slow, lost 2 clear holes on the group in front. Granted, she had a lot to play for, but at the time I felt her slow play bordered on unsportsmanlike behaviour, almost as if she was deliberately slowing down the pace to put off her playing partner and the leaders who were being held up behind her.
		
Click to expand...

If she'd lost ground I'd fully agree that she should be sanctioned, but according to the other post I quoted she didn't.  If she's keeping up with play then I don't have an issue with her taking time over her shot.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 7, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			If she'd lost ground I'd fully agree that she should be sanctioned, but according to the other post I quoted she didn't.  If she's keeping up with play then I don't have an issue with her taking time over her shot.
		
Click to expand...

I was referring to the British Open in 2019 not the recent tournament.

Didn't see her last week


----------



## sunshine (Jul 7, 2021)

Not hugely high profile, but there is a Women's Team event starting tomorrow which features some big names like Lexi Thompson, Georgia Hall, Charley Hull (I'm guessing the Saudis are coughing up big appearance fees). Not sure where I stand on sports washing when it's outside the country, but I'm giving it the benefit of the doubt at the moment.

An unusual format (includes an amateur in each group), but I like the fact they are trying to shake things up. It's at Centurion in Hertfordshire.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 10, 2021)

I wouldn't like to be Radar when Jon Rahm finds out he hexed him by forecasting a 65...


----------



## Imurg (Jul 10, 2021)

Watched a little of the Scots Thursday afternoon, a bit more yesterday and I'm watching it now and it strikes me that an awful lot of these Pros are not very good at driving the ball....very good at recovery from the rough though...
#whatsafairway?


----------



## fundy (Jul 10, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Watched a little of the Scots Thursday afternoon, a bit more yesterday and I'm watching it now and it strikes me that an awful lot of these Pros are not very good at driving the ball....very good at recovery from the rough though...
#whatsafairway?
		
Click to expand...


we were ahead of our time


----------



## Imurg (Jul 10, 2021)

fundy said:



			we were ahead of our time 

Click to expand...


----------



## Imurg (Jul 10, 2021)

Quality club release from JT there.....


----------



## woofers (Jul 10, 2021)

Oooops, but I don’t think there was anything wrong with the hole Jon……


----------



## GGTTH (Jul 10, 2021)

Literally seen everyone so was chuffed with that. Most impressive for me was Min Woo Lee who was in Bobs group.

Few things I noticed in general about the pros;
- They literally hit the middle of the club every single time

- They are all different shapes and height but you can tell they all work out the relevant muscles needed for golf. All fairly bulky in the right areas.

- They are EXTREMELY SLOW

Good day out though, rain stayed away and I've got the classic golf cap sunburn. Been on the go since 5am this morning and just home for a much needed rest.


----------



## FourPutt (Jul 11, 2021)

GGTTH said:



			Literally seen everyone so was chuffed with that. Most impressive for me was Min Woo Lee who was in Bobs group.

Few things I noticed in general about the pros;
- They literally hit the middle of the club every single time

- They are all different shapes and height but you can tell they all work out the relevant muscles needed for golf. All fairly bulky in the right areas.

- They are EXTREMELY SLOW

Good day out though, rain stayed away and I've got the classic golf cap sunburn. Been on the go since 5am this morning and just home for a much needed rest.
		
Click to expand...

Interested to know - are they just playing slowly of their own accord, or do they have to wait for TV stuff to be set up around them eg shot tracers etc?


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 11, 2021)

FourPutt said:



			Interested to know - are they just playing slowly of their own accord, or do they have to wait for TV stuff to be set up around them eg shot tracers etc?
		
Click to expand...

They don't wait for TV at all


----------



## GGTTH (Jul 11, 2021)

FourPutt said:



			Interested to know - are they just playing slowly of their own accord, or do they have to wait for TV stuff to be set up around them eg shot tracers etc?
		
Click to expand...

Nah not for TV at all.

Poulter on the 18th took absolutely ages to hit his second for example.


----------



## Slab (Jul 11, 2021)

This is building into a great last round in Scotland 
Willing every putt in, can't really pick a favourite


----------



## IainP (Jul 11, 2021)

Like to know what Thomas said to Poulter  on the 18th green, seemed to have a good chuckle


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 11, 2021)

The rain coming in will certainly please Poulter - great round of golf today

A big queue behind him


----------



## Slime (Jul 11, 2021)

Min Woo Lee is one hell of a ball striker.


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2021)

Play suspended sigh, right at the business end too!

amazed they blow the horn in Detrys backswing mind


----------



## GGTTH (Jul 11, 2021)

Slime said:



			Min Woo Lee is one hell of a ball striker.
		
Click to expand...

Was really impressed with him yesterday.


----------



## hairball_89 (Jul 11, 2021)

fundy said:



			Play suspended sigh, right at the business end too!

*amazed they blow the horn in Detrys backswing mind*

Click to expand...

Was probably their way at getting at him for being deathly slow!


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 11, 2021)

Matt Fitzpatrick out in last group - intending to head for Wembley straight after play finishes - looks like the weather has scuppered that - they should have played it in Monifieth - it's lovely here today.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 11, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The rain coming in will certainly please Poulter - great round of golf today

*A big queue behind him*

Click to expand...

Wasn't he based round your way Phil?  Could explain a lot..


----------



## IainP (Jul 11, 2021)

Come on Matt, roll that in, then a helicopter down to Wembley 😁


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2021)

IainP said:



			Come on Matt, roll that in, then a helicopter down to Wembley 😁
		
Click to expand...

Extra time for Fitzy lol


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 11, 2021)

IainP said:



			Come on Matt, roll that in, then a helicopter down to Wembley 😁
		
Click to expand...

He’s not going to Wembley


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 11, 2021)

Delighted for Min Woo Lee, featured on a Rick Shiels video round the Old Course recently and came across as a lovely lad.


----------



## IainP (Jul 11, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			He’s not going to Wembley
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean, not going now due to the time, or never intended to go?


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2021)

he’s only just finished the playoff, so won’t have time to get there


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 11, 2021)

IainP said:



			Do you mean, not going now due to the time, or never intended to go?
		
Click to expand...

He said he was getting a plane then a car to Wembley - he'd struggle to be in the air in a private jet by kick off.


----------



## IainP (Jul 11, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			He said he was getting a plane then a car to Wembley - he'd struggle to be in the air in a private jet by kick off.
		
Click to expand...

👍 Might make extra time... 😉


----------



## Slime (Jul 11, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			He said he was getting a plane then a car to Wembley - he'd struggle to be in the air in a private jet by kick off.
		
Click to expand...

He's already missed the opener.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 11, 2021)

Slime said:



			He's already missed the opener. 

Click to expand...

I suppose he may have had time to make the pens


----------



## ExRabbit (Jul 12, 2021)

So, a 73-yr old caddy can manage to get round a course with Jim Furyk in a senior major competition in under 4 hours. PGA youngsters tour take note!

And they were in the last group, so they might have been held up!


----------



## fundy (Jul 12, 2021)

Excellent from Furyk, albeit not unexpected. Good to see Goosen going well too

How good is Langer still, another top 5 spotting the winner 13 years but only 6 shots over 4 rounds!


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Jul 23, 2021)

Very impressive round from Lee6 being put together at Ladies Major EvianChampionship. Could be on for 63 or lower depending on the last.

I do though always wish the low scores come on a weekend as you don't want to distance from the pack to early to keep it good for viewers.


----------



## fundy (Jul 23, 2021)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			Very impressive round from Lee6 being put together at Ladies Major EvianChampionship. Could be on for 63 or lower depending on the last.

I do though always wish the low scores come on a weekend as you don't want to distance from the pack to early to keep it good for viewers.
		
Click to expand...


especially not when youve backed the girl in 2nd at 400/1

stunning round and a chance to break records at the last


----------



## fundy (Jul 23, 2021)

61, equalled the lowest round in major history and 7 clear


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Jul 23, 2021)

fundy said:



			especially not when youve backed the girl in 2nd at 400/1

stunning round and a chance to break records at the last
		
Click to expand...

Let's go with it's always hard to follow a low round with another to keep that bet alive. Had typed 63 forgetting it was a par 71 course. -10 is some golf especially with the pressure of a major.


----------



## fundy (Jul 23, 2021)

Far more enjoyable watching Mcginley hack it out of the trees than listening to him in the comm box


----------



## Imurg (Jul 23, 2021)

The, by all accounts, better and younger Fitzpatrick brother seems to have made the cut in Wales 
Promising doesn't do it justice


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 23, 2021)

Imurg said:



			The, by all accounts, better and younger Fitzpatrick brother seems to have made the cut in Wales
Promising doesn't do it justice
		
Click to expand...

He played ours a couple of weeks back and was rather beaten up by it I believe.

Archie Davies also made the cut as an amateur. He was playing in our County Champs a few weeks back off +7 😱


----------



## fundy (Jul 24, 2021)

Miguel Angel Jiminez has just slam dunked his approach to the first at Sunningdale for an Albatross 2


----------



## Imurg (Jul 24, 2021)

fundy said:



			Miguel Angel Jiminez has just slam dunked his approach to the first at Sunningdale for an Albatross 2 

Click to expand...

And sheathed his rapier afterwards....what a Dude..


----------



## fundy (Jul 24, 2021)

Imurg said:



			And sheathed his rapier afterwards....what a Dude..
		
Click to expand...

no one will ever question his warm up routine again either lol


----------



## Imurg (Jul 24, 2021)

Is Sam Horsefield the most frustrating player on the ET at the moment..?
Seems to have a great round followed by a dire one followed by a brilliant one followed by God knows what.
If he could string 4 rounds together he'd be in contention every week..


----------



## fundy (Jul 25, 2021)

Some round of 61 for Leona Maguire at the Evian!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 25, 2021)

Feeling it for Lee6 at the moment. What a tough sport this is - did think tears were close on the 9th but she's holding it together - just.


----------



## Dando (Jul 25, 2021)

Watching the seniors open on sky and bloody hell Darren Clarke has put on some timber


----------



## pendodave (Jul 25, 2021)

Dando said:



			Watching the seniors open on sky and bloody hell Darren Clarke has put on some timber
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if him and thomas bjorn would be able to get close enough to shake hands...
Noticed that clarke seems to be walking delicately. Are they allowed to use buggies? It might be a factor if not.
Hoping for a good finish.
Lovely to see sunningdale hosting an event.


----------



## Dando (Jul 25, 2021)

pendodave said:



			I wonder if him and thomas bjorn would be able to get close enough to shake hands...
Noticed that clarke seems to be walking delicately. Are they allowed to use buggies? It might be a factor if not.
Hoping for a good finish.
Lovely to see sunningdale hosting an event.
		
Click to expand...

At least their feet didn’t get wet!


----------



## IanM (Jul 25, 2021)

Oh Crikey, guy’s three stabbed the 18th to blow it At Celtic Manor… play off awaits


----------



## fundy (Jul 25, 2021)

IanM said:



			Oh Crikey, guy’s three stabbed the 18th to blow it At Celtic Manor… play off awaits
		
Click to expand...


been some day, blew a 6 shot lead, battled back then did that, fair play if he can compose himself to win the play off


----------



## IanM (Jul 25, 2021)

Having got it back, to do that. Brain must be frazzled


----------



## fundy (Jul 25, 2021)

IanM said:



			Having got it back, to do that. Brain must be frazzled
		
Click to expand...


kind of similar to Lee6 earlier in the Evian - and she dumped it in the water at the play off


----------



## fundy (Jul 25, 2021)

fair play to Nacho, feels like he won that 3 times over


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 25, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Then pure grit to get it back..... before the total mishit in the payoff 

Click to expand...

Really wanted her to win but also pleased to see Minjee get the "never won a major" of her back.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 25, 2021)

Cameron Champ on 18 🤪🙈


----------



## IanM (Jul 25, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Cameron Champ on 18 🤪🙈
		
Click to expand...


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 25, 2021)

IanM said:





Click to expand...

Made up for it with his 4th shot 👏🏼


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jul 29, 2021)

I have just watched Hideki Matsuyama being announced to the mainly Japanese crowd, at day one of the Olympics, and receiving the politest applause I have ever heard.


----------



## Justinblack (Jul 30, 2021)

I got my answer. This forum is really helpful.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 2, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421824839548084224
👏👏


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2021)

So Dan Gavins has got a European Tour win - with his caddie who was none other than Liam Harrison from GolfMates on YouTube.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 5, 2021)

Nelly out for a stroll in Japan.....genuine 59 watch.....


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 5, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Nelly out for a stroll in Japan.....genuine 59 watch.....
		
Click to expand...

Doubled the last hole 🤦🏼‍♀️


----------



## Imurg (Aug 5, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Doubled the last hole 🤦🏼‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

Poor drive behind a tree, had to lay up...
Quality round though, 9 under and parred the first 4..


----------



## Imurg (Aug 6, 2021)

Do you think Poulter knows that the Ryder Cup is a few weeks away..?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 6, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423327230848118787
Thought he said he shouts fore 🤔


----------



## Imurg (Aug 6, 2021)

He really doesn't help himself does he....


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 7, 2021)

Watched the start of the Women's Olympic final round, really good watch - Lydia Ko four birdies in a row from the second after missing a two foot birdie putt at the first, sadly coverage finished after six holes 'We'll be back at the golf later' - got up this morning just in time to see the play off for silver and bronze.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 8, 2021)

Great interview with Kipp Popert who won the EDGA event, and Rob Lee.


----------



## Junior (Aug 8, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Great interview with Kipp Popert who won the EDGA event, and Rob Lee.
		
Click to expand...

I just saw that.  What a nice lad.  Some golfer aswell.   I wonder if they played off the same tees.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 8, 2021)

What's De Chambeau doing hitting a provisional ( according to Ewan Murray) when his ball is known to be in play.i.e not lost nor OOB.
This was just before 9pm hole 6
Comments?


----------



## MarkT (Aug 8, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			What's De Chambeau doing hitting a provisional ( according to Ewan Murray) when his ball is known to be in play.i.e not lost nor OOB.
This was just before 9pm hole 6
Comments?
		
Click to expand...

Just started watching, did they explain what it was?


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 8, 2021)

Splish Splash 🙈


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 8, 2021)

MarkT said:



			Just started watching, did they explain what it was?
		
Click to expand...

No explanation as such, but what happened was
DeC hit tee shot to the right badly. Ball seemed to be near or over a fence in trees.
An official was at the place radioing to someone what he had found (presumably) . This was an official, referee ,whatever- not merely a spotter.
This is known because the same man later gave a decision for English when his ball moved.He was the 'referee' called over to adjudicate.
Ewan Murray intimated that the situation re DeCs ball was being relayed back to the tee. 
DeC  played another from the tee which Murray suggested was a provisional.

That was when I started to wonder what exactly was going on.

THE TV then showed DeC arrive at his ball and speak to the referee referred to, and the ball was lodged against a fence next to a path. The path was between the fence and the fairway, I.e, part of the Course.
The referee asked DeC how he would have played the ball if he had to.
DeC indicated he would stand on the path, lean over the fence( wire chicken wire type fence) and hit the ball by hitting the fence first into it!.
The referee decided that DeC got free relief , apparently  because of the path.
That's what happened.
My take is that the referee knew the balls position, it was his job to decide if in play or OOB. Clearly decided the former, so how come DeC played another ball , presumed to be a provisional.?
Murray was telling us that the referee was conveying back to the tee what he had found ( re the balls position) when he was seen to be radioing.
All quite interesting and very De Chambeaueske😊


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 8, 2021)

What has happened to English and Bryson, they were well clear last time I looked


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 8, 2021)

What a bizarre evening of golf - happy for Ancer - time he won one.


----------



## Canary Kid (Aug 9, 2021)

Kim’s 13 on a par 3! 😳😳


----------



## DRW (Aug 12, 2021)

LIVE GOLF! Women's Scottish Open | Ladies European Tour | Day One - YouTube

Nice to watch live golf for free on above link. Thanks Sky/LET

Looks a stunning golf course.


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 13, 2021)

Loving the Scottish Women's Open at Dumbarnie coverage on YouTube - though it's putting me off heading out for a hit given the wind that's blowing there and here.


----------



## Dando (Aug 13, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Loving the Scottish Women's Open at Dumbarnie coverage on YouTube - though it's putting me off heading out for a hit given the wind that's blowing there and here.
		
Click to expand...

It looks like another beautiful summers day in Scotland


----------



## Italian outcast (Aug 13, 2021)

I see that Russel Knox made a 63 (-7) after his disaster 74 yesterday at the Wyndham
Should see him make the cut and stay in the top 125  
Martin Laird may miss out but he is safely in the top 70 and has exemption anyway

Great stuff


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 13, 2021)

Dando said:



			It looks like another beautiful summers day in Scotland
		
Click to expand...

I took an English visitor out on Monifieth Medal on Monday - glorious sunshine and no wind - apologised to him ‘You’re not getting the full links experience’


----------



## chrisd (Aug 13, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Great interview with Kipp Popert who won the EDGA event, and Rob Lee.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, a nice lad. I met him from time to time a few years back, and he was always going to be a good golfer. Lots of support from his parents too.


----------



## Dando (Aug 14, 2021)

Watching the ladies Scottish open and the majority of the players have “fixed” their pitch mark by pulling the impression up!


----------



## pendodave (Aug 19, 2021)

I think that the Ladies Open is available all 4 days  frlm 1030 on sky's youtube channel. A chance to enjoy carnoustie and some quality (though probably very "deliberate ") golf.


----------



## IanM (Aug 19, 2021)

Dando said:



			Watching the ladies Scottish open and the majority of the players have “fixed” their pitch mark by pulling the impression up!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, and there are plenty of "twisters" on tour too!  

Looking forward to seeing the girls battle Carnoustie today.  Anyone seen the set up?  Is it tough?


----------



## fundy (Aug 19, 2021)

IanM said:



			Yep, and there are plenty of "twisters" on tour too!  

Looking forward to seeing the girls battle Carnoustie today.  Anyone seen the set up?  Is it tough?
		
Click to expand...


Rough looks pretty bad in places otherwise seems ok, very green for the time of year so not running fast at all

what I want to know is who has stolen the wind, never seen Carnoustie so calm!


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 19, 2021)

fundy said:



			Rough looks pretty bad in places otherwise seems ok, very green for the time of year so not running fast at all

what I want to know is who has stolen the wind, never seen Carnoustie so calm!
		
Click to expand...

Not been much wind here at all in last couple of weeks rough is supposed to be just as normal so won't be that bad - R&A don't like it tricked up anymore


----------



## IanM (Aug 19, 2021)

Been watching last half an hour... some good stuff going on.

Watched the Sky Prog on Sofia Popov yesterday.  What a smashing lass, very humble and polite... and she's just smashed her opening drive down the middle! 
(edit) and chips in for a 3


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 19, 2021)

I’m thinking of going along on Saturday - weather forecast is very still all week so they should score well


----------



## sunshine (Aug 19, 2021)

IanM said:



			Looking forward to seeing the girls battle Carnoustie today.  Anyone seen the set up?  Is it tough?
		
Click to expand...

Whenever I've been to women's golf the set up has been pretty generous, pins rarely tucked away, or no more than for the weekly medal. Completely different from the men's golf where I have seen fairways narrowed, rough lengthened etc.


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 19, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Whenever I've been to women's golf the set up has been pretty generous, pins rarely tucked away, or no more than for the weekly medal. Completely different from the men's golf where I have seen fairways narrowed, rough lengthened etc.
		
Click to expand...

The R&A didn't set up Carnoustie particularly difficult in 2018 for the Open - they learned their lesson from 1999's Carnastie set up

https://www.golfdigest.com/story/ho...up-carnoustie-for-the-aig-womens-british-open


----------



## Imurg (Aug 19, 2021)

This is obscene....

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428415761413021704


----------



## Dando (Aug 21, 2021)

Watching the ladies open and most
of the field are dressed like Noah is going to rescue them and the Scottish amateur is wearing shorts


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 21, 2021)

Dando said:



			Watching the ladies open and most
of the field are dressed like Noah is going to rescue them and the Scottish amateur is wearing shorts
		
Click to expand...

It’s pouring here now - wasn’t bad at all until 15 mins ago


----------



## Dando (Aug 21, 2021)

Imurg said:



			This is obscene....

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428415761413021704

Click to expand...

He called me last week for a tips on his short game. So glad he ignored me 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## fundy (Aug 21, 2021)

For anyone watching the Northern Trust, there will be no play Sunday at all due to Hurricane warnings. Play round 3 tonight then come back monday for round 4


----------



## fundy (Aug 21, 2021)

Cam Smith -11 for 17 holes, needs birdie up the last for 59


----------



## Imurg (Aug 21, 2021)

fundy said:



			Cam Smith -11 for 17 holes, needs birdie up the last for 59
		
Click to expand...

He's making it look ridiculously easy....
Still think flat-bill caps look stupid......


----------



## fundy (Aug 21, 2021)

Imurg said:



			He's making it look ridiculously easy....
Still think flat-bill caps look stupid......
		
Click to expand...


not sure the cap is the only problem in the look....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 21, 2021)

That’s a pretty poor putt for his 59 😬😂


----------



## fundy (Aug 21, 2021)

pulls the putt from 8 ft to be disappointed with a round of 60 lol

Rahm off and running with an eagle


----------



## Dando (Aug 21, 2021)

fundy said:



			not sure the cap is the only problem in the look.... 

Click to expand...

It’s the sort of look that should have the feds check his hard drive


----------



## Skypilot (Aug 22, 2021)

fundy said:



			Rahm off and running with an eagle
		
Click to expand...

What did I miss yesterday?

I turned on the golf to see Rahm, on *-13*, lining up for an Eagle attempt.
He gets the Eagle to much applause and praise. . .
Yet his score only goes to *-14 *

Were there errors with the scoring?


----------



## fundy (Aug 22, 2021)

Skypilot said:



			What did I miss yesterday?

I turned on the golf to see Rahm, on *-13*, lining up for an Eagle attempt.
He gets the Eagle to much applause and praise. . .
Yet his score only goes to *-14 *

Were there errors with the scoring?
		
Click to expand...


the comms thought his 3rd shot was his 2nd shot, turns out he'd driven it in the fairway bunker and had to pitch out

pretty sure in the local medal hed have gotten away with saying he made a 3


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 24, 2021)

My man! 💪


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 24, 2021)

Delighted to see Finau finally back in the winners enclosure. Felt for Smith to have gone out like that though.


----------



## Tongo (Aug 26, 2021)

This week is the annual reminder that Crans-sur-Sierre has got to be one of the most stunning places to watch a golf tournament and I really need to investigate a beano over somewhen in the future!


----------



## SatchFan (Aug 27, 2021)

BDC out in 29 at the BMW. Impressive, but not many out there making bad scores.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 27, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Very makeable putt on 18 for the 59.

Wanting Bryson to hole a putt is a new and strange feeling for me!
		
Click to expand...

get a grip, you really don't want it... 😜


----------



## Imurg (Aug 27, 2021)

Well that wasn't a very good putt...
Great 60 though.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Aug 27, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Very makeable putt on 18 for the 59.

Wanting Bryson to hole a putt is a new and strange feeling for me!
		
Click to expand...

Even if you don't like him you had to want that putt to go in.

I did and I don't much.


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 27, 2021)

Impressive round by Bryson. But that put for a 59 was awful.


----------



## IainP (Aug 28, 2021)

Bryson having another tear up!


----------



## Imurg (Aug 28, 2021)

IainP said:



			Bryson having another tear up!
		
Click to expand...

Leaving Bryson aside for a mo...
Have they set this course up to be too easy?
When I just looked there were only 6 players out of 69 that were over par.
Sergio was 4 under and dropped a place
Just over halfway through R3 and you have 5 players at 16 under or better..
There will be 3 or 4 at 20 under or more by the end...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 28, 2021)

Good to see a wild shot being punished for a change on this course. BDC in with the ducks 🦆

@Imurg yes, too easy for these boys. No penalty for wayward shots so they can just go on attack mode.


----------



## IainP (Aug 28, 2021)

It's the PGA tour - of course!
Isn't this where Furyk shot a 59, so has form.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 28, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Good to see a wild shot being punished for a change on this course. BDC in with the ducks 🦆

@Imurg yes, too easy for these boys. No penalty for wayward shots so they can just go on attack mode.
		
Click to expand...

Hardly a way to find the best of the best of the best...with Honours...
There's good scoring and there's this...


----------



## Crow (Aug 28, 2021)

These are big boys with bazooka clubs, what do you expect them to score?


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 28, 2021)

No mention of Rory launching his iron down the fairway.
Apparently because it’s tough out there.
Lol playing for millions when already multi millionaires.

World problems eh


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Aug 29, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Hardly a way to find the best of the best of the best...with Honours...
There's good scoring and there's this...
		
Click to expand...

Although you do have Bryson, cantlay, Rory, Rahm and DJ all top 10.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 29, 2021)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			Although you do have Bryson, cantlay, Rory, Rahm and DJ all top 10.
		
Click to expand...

McIlroy is currently not top 10, lying 16th.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 29, 2021)

Kaz said:



			He's T4
		
Click to expand...

The reference is to the World Rankings.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 29, 2021)

Kaz said:



			I thought he was referring to the current tournament standings, but fair enough. 

Click to expand...

I may well have misinterpreted the other post.

Wouldn't be the first time 🤔


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 29, 2021)

Watching the European Masters, it is utterly hypnotic. Just beautiful. The course, the surroundings, the sun is shining. Fabulous. 

If I ever start writing a golfing bucket list this course is going straight on it 😍.


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 29, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Watching the European Masters, it is utterly hypnotic. Just beautiful. The course, the surroundings, the sun is shining. Fabulous. 

If I ever start writing a golfing bucket list this course is going straight on it 😍.
		
Click to expand...

Been lucky enough to have had 2 golf holidays there and 4 skiing holidays. My brother has been going every year for over 35 years. It is truly magical but mouth watering expensive


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 29, 2021)

upsidedown said:



			Been lucky enough to have had 2 golf holidays there and 4 skiing holidays. My brother has been going every year for over 35 years. It is truly magical but mouth watering expensive
		
Click to expand...

I thought that might be the case, it is Switzerland after all. I'm not worried though, my numbers are going to come up any week now 😉😄


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 29, 2021)

Kaz said:



			I did a massive double take - I thought Rory was doing well when I stopped watching and had to look up the PGA site to see what went wrong! 

But I can see the WR interpretation too once you mentioned it.
		
Click to expand...

I did a similar double take when I heard on commentary that Rory wasn't even in the top 15 of the OWGR.

Just shows how quickly a player can fall (or rise) when so many are closely bunched and there is no one "stand out" like Tiger in his pomp.


----------



## pendodave (Aug 29, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			McIlroy is currently not top 10, lying 16th.
		
Click to expand...

Ithink hes


upsidedown said:



			Been lucky enough to have had 2 golf holidays there and 4 skiing holidays. My brother has been going every year for over 35 years. It is truly magical but mouth watering expensive
		
Click to expand...

I've skied over the valley in Grimentz, but never Crans. It's a fabulous part of the world. Self catered, so just about doable for a normal person.
Out of curiosity, how much distance did the altitude make to the club selections? I guess the course is at about 1600m.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 29, 2021)

Too late to affect Harrington's RC thinking but its good to see Stenson back to some decent form after a couple of lean years..


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Aug 29, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			McIlroy is currently not top 10, lying 16th.
		
Click to expand...

I was referring to tournament leaderboard, I know he’s dropped out of top 10 WR but I’d still consider Rory one of the best out there if a little off form.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 29, 2021)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			I was referring to tournament leaderboard, I know he’s dropped out of top 10 WR but I’d still consider Rory one of the best out there if a little off form.
		
Click to expand...

I would like to agree with you but 7 years without  a Major and not really contended much in those events makes me fear that it is rather more than just being off form. 

Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 29, 2021)

Wiesberger won’t sleep well tonight 😬


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 29, 2021)

pendodave said:



			I've skied over the valley in Grimentz, but never Crans. It's a fabulous part of the world. Self catered, so just about doable for a normal person.
Out of curiosity, how much distance did the altitude make to the club selections? I guess the course is at about 1600m.[/QUOTE
		
Click to expand...

Remember hitting  a 5 wood for my 2nd shot on 14th and going through the back OB, Andy Sullivan was interviewed today about the attitude and he said they just use the distance in M's as what it would be in yards so about 10 % increase in distance  .
Good skiing at Crans, reputed to be one of the sunniest resorts in the Alps.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 29, 2021)

Kaz said:



			I'm not loving this tournament. Course is playing way too easy for these guys. The entire field is under par!
		
Click to expand...

Its the wrong course to hold the Tour semifinal...little chance for those outside the top 30 to get in by playing a blinder on a tricky set up while some of the big boys blow up..


----------



## IainP (Aug 29, 2021)

For the benefit of @fundy , the "non Sky" commentary is very much pro how Bryson is playing


----------



## fundy (Aug 29, 2021)

IainP said:



			For the benefit of @fundy , the "non Sky" commentary is very much pro how Bryson is playing
		
Click to expand...


next you'll be telling me the written press werent applauding the fans cheering him hit it in the water yesterday 

where are you watching?


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Aug 29, 2021)

IainP said:



			For the benefit of @fundy , the "non Sky" commentary is very much pro how Bryson is playing
		
Click to expand...

Nick Doughty is going to have baby Bryson's running around in 9 months time.


----------



## IainP (Aug 29, 2021)

fundy said:



			next you'll be telling me the written press werent applauding the fans cheering him hit it in the water yesterday 

where are you watching?
		
Click to expand...

Nah, can't tell you that 😄

Me, I'm in darkest Oxfordshire  - but my tablet device thinks it's in Asia 😉😁
Golf channel commentary I think.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 29, 2021)

Cantlay piling the pressure on. What a putt on 18.


----------



## yandabrown (Aug 29, 2021)

That wasn't even close from Bryson!


----------



## fundy (Aug 29, 2021)

Stunning performance from Bryson off the tee, fair play to Cantlay to hanging with him, hard to imagine how hard it must be to constantly be giving up that much yardage (despite carrying it 290+) and having to hole putt after putt, geuninely struggle remember anyone holing so many clutch putts

Anyone want to call the play off?


----------



## fundy (Aug 29, 2021)

IainP said:



			Nah, can't tell you that 😄

Me, I'm in darkest Oxfordshire  - but my tablet device thinks it's in Asia 😉😁
Golf channel commentary I think.
		
Click to expand...


struggling with no broadband and an in and out 4g connection here, not sure itll make it to asia lol


----------



## IainP (Aug 29, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Unbelievable from Cantlay, what a nightmare he must be to play against!

Compelling contest between these two, could come down to temperament - who keeps their cool for the play off!
		
Click to expand...

Have a nagging feeling we may see Cantlay doing this in a little team comp upcoming 🥴


----------



## IanMcC (Aug 29, 2021)

The authorities behind the BMW Championships should be held to account. The scoring has been ridiculous. Every player under par and over half of the field double figures under. Two guys 27 under. Its not a test. Lowry was honest at least, saying it was far too easy.


----------



## IainP (Aug 29, 2021)

fundy said:



			struggling with no broadband and an in and out 4g connection here, not sure itll make it to asia lol
		
Click to expand...

Well you don't have to listen to 'zinger. So that's something 😲
The whole team have "clutch" as every 7th word though, but you'd maybe be okay with that 😉😉👍


----------



## fundy (Aug 29, 2021)

Cantlay SG Putting of 14.58 across the week


----------



## fundy (Aug 29, 2021)

IanMcC said:



			The authorities behind the BMW Championships should be held to account. The scoring has been ridiculous. Every player under par and over half of the field double figures under. Two guys 27 under. Its not a test. Lowry was honest at least, saying it was far too easy.
		
Click to expand...

8 inches of rain last week totally softened it up, no wind all week. what do you want them to do?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 29, 2021)

IanMcC said:



			The authorities behind the BMW Championships should be held to account. The scoring has been ridiculous. Every player under par and over half of the field double figures under. Two guys 27 under. Its not a test. Lowry was honest at least, saying it was far too easy.
		
Click to expand...

Bit of a overreaction mate.
The best player over 4 days will win,it’s not like we have this every wk.


----------



## IanM (Aug 29, 2021)

fundy said:



			8 inches of rain last week totally softened it up, no wind all week. what do you want them to do?
		
Click to expand...

You're right  but they have fairway bunkers from which you can smack it 190 yards onto the green.

The final few holes were excellent viewing, even if the scoring is nutty


----------



## fundy (Aug 29, 2021)

IanM said:



			You're right  but they have fairway bunkers from which you can smack it 190 yards onto the green.

The final few holes were excluded viewing, even if the scoring is nutty
		
Click to expand...


isnt that almost every course bar a links course these days though, been a long time since a fairway bunker was a barrier to these guys, and if you grow the rough longer, you actually play even more into Brysons hands which clearly isnt what most want 

id like to see them play this course when its firm and breezy and then see how easy it is thats for sure

maybe we should just appreciate how good these guys really are when conditions are calm and soft

edit: btw i much prefer the weeks where its really tough, but it needs the variety too


----------



## IanM (Aug 29, 2021)

Blimey Bryson, what was that?


----------



## fundy (Aug 29, 2021)

IanM said:



			Blimey Bryson, what was that?
		
Click to expand...

misread/hit it too firm? ball travelled perfectly end over end down the marker line

can you imagine if bryson was driving it and cantlay doing the putting, oh yeah thats europes prob next mth lol


----------



## IainP (Aug 29, 2021)

Greens are toying with Bryson..


----------



## fundy (Aug 30, 2021)

and on we go.....


----------



## 2blue (Aug 30, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Kinda suggesting this seriously now - neither deserves to lose this.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, this is absolutely it, after those two tee shots into the Par 3........  it's gonna be dark soon & I also need to go to bed. Ruddy Yanks don't do draws.


----------



## fundy (Aug 30, 2021)

ariston.....


----------



## fundy (Aug 30, 2021)

brilliant from Cantlay, about as well as anyone has putted over 4 days that


----------



## IanM (Aug 30, 2021)

Great stuff …..


bit of a frosty handshake from BdC though


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 30, 2021)

fundy said:



			ariston.....
		
Click to expand...

and on and on…


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 30, 2021)

IanM said:



			Great stuff …..


bit of a frosty handshake from BdC though
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I was disappointed at that.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 30, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Yes, I was disappointed at that.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair I didn't see much warmth from either player.

The handshakes after 72 holes were equally cursory. 

And both seemed happy to utilise the odd matchplay tactic.

Compelling viewing nevertheless.


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 30, 2021)

I am so glad I decided to record the last two holes and go to bed to watch this morning. Eyes were already drooping

Patrick Cantlay  = Mr One Putt


----------



## rksquire (Aug 30, 2021)

I read a report this morning that suggested BDC was doing some eye rolling after Cantlay performed his full putting routine for a 2ft putt & also had asked Cantlay to 'stop walking' during a shot; during the play-off I also noticed BDC hitting a bomb and audibly whistling as Cantlay prepared his drive. 

BDC had so many chances and can only be cross at himself for not converting, fair play to Cantlay for hanging in there & making such huge pressure putts.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 30, 2021)

Rumours galore who cares
Great viewing great excitement 
Although 1000s of birdies during normal play I quite enjoyed the duel.
Playoff was brilliant 
Bryson in the water up and down for par.
Bryson sticking it to 4ft Cantlay to 2ft brilliant.
Bryson will be kicking himself.
Must admit 2 totally different outlooks on the game,Bryson and his caddie running off the tee and Cantlay cool as a cucumber.
Great entertainment what’s not to like.


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 30, 2021)

IanMcC said:



			The authorities behind the BMW Championships should be held to account. The scoring has been ridiculous. Every player under par and over half of the field double figures under. Two guys 27 under. Its not a test. Lowry was honest at least, saying it was far too easy.
		
Click to expand...

Held to account! For what, and by who? 

They all played the same course, and it provided plenty of exciting golf and a great finish. 

Lowry complaining it was too easy is comical. He finished 14 shots behind the eventual winner.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 30, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Held to account! For what, and by who?

They all played the same course, and it provided plenty of exciting golf and a great finish.

Lowry complaining it was too easy is comical. He finished 14 shots behind the eventual winner.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think Lowry was complaining, he was just stating a fact about the course and it's set up.

This week was a rarity and a bun fight. It was a bit like widening the goals in the PL for a week. Actually, that might be good fun to try 😄


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 30, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't think Lowry was complaining, he was just stating a fact about the course and it's set up.

This week was a rarity and a bun fight. It was a bit like widening the goals in the PL for a week. Actually, that might be good fun to try 😄
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed watching some of the best in the world in 'full send it' mode. I wouldn't want to watch it every week. Just like I enjoy watching level par win the US Open, but don't want to watch that every week.


----------



## peld (Sep 2, 2021)

59 watch is definately on in Rome for Adri Arnaus.
8 under on his first 9! (Par, then 8 birdies)
https://www.europeantour.com/european-tour/italian-open-2021/leaderboard?round=1


----------



## peld (Sep 2, 2021)

peld said:



			59 watch is definately on in Rome for Adri Arnaus.
8 under on his first 9! (Par, then 8 birdies)
https://www.europeantour.com/european-tour/italian-open-2021/leaderboard?round=1

Click to expand...

sods law he just went bogey, bogey


----------



## IanM (Sep 2, 2021)

Just started watching...the course doesn't look up to much...and is staging the Ryder Cup in 2 years


----------



## Imurg (Sep 2, 2021)

I'd forgotten what DJ looks like without the facial fuzz....


----------



## Slab (Sep 3, 2021)

It's a bit weird watching Pros play handicap golf


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 3, 2021)

Dunhill Links is coming up in a month's time and I got an email this morning saying that admission is still free to spectators (except on the final day) but this year you have to book tickets - just got mine for each day at Carnoustie so I can nip down to watch a bit of the action.


----------



## Brads (Sep 3, 2021)

Whats the format for the Dunhill ?. Each player plays a day at each course to qualify for Sunday ?

Sorry for what's probably a stupid question, but I've actually never spectated at a game and fancied Carnoustie on Sat


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 3, 2021)

Brads said:



			Whats the format for the Dunhill ?. Each player plays a day at each course to qualify for Sunday ?

Sorry for what's probably a stupid question, but I've actually never spectated at a game and fancied Carnoustie on Sat
		
Click to expand...

Yes that's pretty much it - I'm normally photographing it so pretty much go where the big names are but I'm just going to watch this year and Carnoustie is just down the road so that's where I've got tickets.


----------



## peld (Sep 3, 2021)

thanks for the heads up. just booked Kingsbarns on the saturday for us


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 3, 2021)

peld said:



			thanks for the heads up. just booked Kingsbarns on the saturday for us
		
Click to expand...

It's a lottery as to where the biggish stars (Tommy Fleetwood and Tony Finau come to mind this year) are each day - I'll be at Carnoustie on Saturday morning because I have to be in Perth to photograph football in the afternoon but I'm not expecting the stars to be there that day. Kingsbarns is beautiful on a nice day, might be my favourite course to photograph golf on - while it's a decent course to watch golf at though there are bits of it you can't see from the best angles as a spectator.


----------



## peld (Sep 3, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			It's a lottery as to where the biggish stars (Tommy Fleetwood and Tony Finau come to mind this year) are each day - I'll be at Carnoustie on Saturday morning because I have to be in Perth to photograph football in the afternoon but I'm not expecting the stars to be there that day. Kingsbarns is beautiful on a nice day, might be my favourite course to photograph golf on - while it's a decent course to watch golf at though there are bits of it you can't see from the best angles as a spectator.
		
Click to expand...

to be honest ill just be ogling the course!
it'll be the wife and kids first golf tourney, and with the weather dodgy, even if we spend a few hours getting fresh air it'll be good (and maybe see a celeb or two)


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 3, 2021)

peld said:



			to be honest ill just be ogling the course!
it'll be the wife and kids first golf tourney, and with the weather dodgy, even if we spend a few hours getting fresh air it'll be good (and maybe see a celeb or two)
		
Click to expand...

I've seen great weather and rain there at that time of year  - hopefully you're lucky


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 3, 2021)

Free relief from a temporary movable obstruction? Get out. That tee shot was off the planet.


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 3, 2021)

I’m glad that Rham is on our side for the RC. That 3 from short off the green was awesome.


----------



## fundy (Sep 4, 2021)

Looks more and more like a straight shoot out between Rahm and Cantlay this, no one else seems to be able to get in striking distance

If Cantlay can win 2 weeks running then the hat will be doffed, Rahm surely takes all the beating the way hes playing


----------



## fundy (Sep 4, 2021)

Koepka withdrawn with what they think is a wrist injury too, hope he wasnt heckled all the way off the course


----------



## BrianM (Sep 5, 2021)

What a pitch shot from Hojgaard on the 18th, these brothers ain’t half bad 😀


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 5, 2021)

Joaquin Niemann was last out, on his own and decided to have some fun. 1hr 53mins to do his 18. He ran a few fairways, he wanted to beat Kevin Na's previous speed record. Nice to see a bit of character.


----------



## IainP (Sep 5, 2021)

'Upon completing his round, PGA Tour officials called Niemann and his caddy over for a word in the scorer’s tent. It sure sounded ominous.
“Listen, as a professional, you have disrespected the game,” they said. “You have disrespected the Tour Championship. This is not how professionals act. … Here’s a fine for $10,000.” '

Before they told them that was a wind up!

+2, not too shabby.


----------



## fundy (Sep 5, 2021)

IainP said:



			'Upon completing his round, PGA Tour officials called Niemann and his caddy over for a word in the scorer’s tent. It sure sounded ominous.
“Listen, as a professional, you have disrespected the game,” they said. “You have disrespected the Tour Championship. This is not how professionals act. … Here’s a fine for $10,000.” '

Before they told them that was a wind up!

+2, not too shabby.
		
Click to expand...


its no wesley bryan though, shot 69 in about 20 mins less a few years back


----------



## IainP (Sep 5, 2021)

If I heard correctly, the PGA Tour Championship host broadcaster just said they are showing the last 9 holes uninterrupted by commercials.
Over to you Sky .... 😉


----------



## fundy (Sep 5, 2021)

Was going to try and express my thoughts but Ben puts it so succintly 


Ben Coley
@BenColeyGolf
·
1h
If the scores were to remain as they are, Rahm would’ve outperformed Cantlay in 14 of their 18 combined starts dating backed to Winged Foot, and two of three Playoff events. Cantlay’s four include Muirfield Village, where he was well behind Rahm only for latter to WD with Covid.
Ben Coley
@BenColeyGolf
·
1h
And Cantlay would win the FedEx Cup. Now, I don’t need telling that ‘this is how playoffs work!’ because, well, it isn’t really. But also because that’s kind of my point: applying systems which ‘work’ in other sports doesn’t guarantee they’ll work in this one.
Ben Coley
@BenColeyGolf
·
1h
And this system is shit. Truly, I hope Cantlay beats Rahm by two or three shots to help underline that point.


----------



## fundy (Sep 5, 2021)

IainP said:



			If I heard correctly, the PGA Tour Championship host broadcaster just said they are showing the last 9 holes uninterrupted by commercials.
Over to you Sky .... 😉
		
Click to expand...

thatll be a no then, quelle surprise


----------



## IainP (Sep 5, 2021)

fundy said:



			thatll be a no then, quelle surprise 

Click to expand...

Ha. Holding firm here, although has been some recap stuff between the top 2, and a swing duration comparison between them - so not all live golf.

Cantlay finally misses a putt!


----------



## IainP (Sep 5, 2021)

I'm just gonna say it  - I quite enjoy watching Kevin Na play golf these days!

There, done 😁


----------



## fundy (Sep 5, 2021)

IainP said:



			I'm just gonna say it  - I quite enjoy watching Kevin Na play golf these days!

There, done 😁
		
Click to expand...


whats not to love, the walk in putt is exquisite


----------



## fundy (Sep 5, 2021)

the 2 shots theyve hit into 18 here playing for 15m are utterly ridiculously good


----------



## Slime (Sep 5, 2021)

Who's doing what, I'm watching The Solheim Cup?


----------



## fundy (Sep 5, 2021)

Brilliant from Rahm and Cantlay

How Rahm isnt the tour champ this season I really dont understand (and hopefully theyll rethink this abortion of a finale again now) but hats off to Cantlay how hes played and closed out the last 2 weeks!


----------



## fundy (Sep 5, 2021)

Slime said:



			Who's doing what, I'm watching The Solheim Cup?
		
Click to expand...


Cantlay wins by a shot on -21, Rahm burned the edge 3 or 4 times the last 5 holes, some stunning golf from both at times


----------



## Slime (Sep 5, 2021)

fundy said:



			Cantlay wins by a shot on -21, Rahm burned the edge 3 or 4 times the last 5 holes, some stunning golf from both at times
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, fundy.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 6, 2021)

fundy said:



			Brilliant from Rahm and Cantlay

How Rahm isnt the tour champ this season I really dont understand (and hopefully theyll rethink this abortion of a finale again now) but hats off to Cantlay how hes played and closed out the last 2 weeks!
		
Click to expand...

Very high quality from both. The nerve of Cantlay in particular has to be admired. Rahm tracked him for 2 rounds and he stood firm.

If you want to create an exciting last tournament that is easy to follow then it hard to beat the current system. You can have a fairer system but the last tournament then becomes just another tournament where the tour champ can be known before teeing off. This system creates a clear and exciting finish to the year.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 6, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Very high quality from both. The nerve of Cantlay in particular has to be admired. Rahm tracked him for 2 rounds and he stood firm.

If you want to create an exciting last tournament that is easy to follow then it hard to beat the current system. You can have a fairer system but the last tournament then becomes just another tournament where the tour champ can be known before teeing off. This system creates a clear and exciting finish to the year.
		
Click to expand...

It's the way throughout sports these days. 

In this country both codes of rugby have adopted systems whereby the champions are not necessarily the team that topped the regular season. 

And football has the play-offs to determine promotion spots.

It can be said that none of these are fair but they are exciting. 

Would the drama last night have been as great if it was already known who was Tour Champion?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 6, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			It's the way throughout sports these days.

In this country both codes of rugby have adopted systems whereby the champions are not necessarily the team that topped the regular season.

And football has the play-offs to determine promotion spots.

It can be said that none of these are fair but they are exciting.

Would the drama last night have been as great if it was already known who was Tour Champion?
		
Click to expand...

I'd also add, in years to come no one will really care who has won this tournament for any other reason than the cheque at the end of it. Majors are still the barometer with the Players Champion closely behind. The Fedex winner never gets a menttion, except in the last  2-3 weeks of the US season. People will look back and decide for themselve who was the best player this year, this tournament doesn't decide that anywhere outside of the USPGA maketing team.


----------



## sweaty sock (Sep 6, 2021)

I'll tell you who wasnt excited, Patrick Cantlay, just won 15M from two weeks work and barely managed a fist pump....!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 6, 2021)

sweaty sock said:



			I'll tell you who wasnt excited, Patrick Cantlay, just won 15M from two weeks work and barely managed a fist pump....!
		
Click to expand...

His caddy did 3 laps of the green though


----------



## sweaty sock (Sep 6, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			His caddy did 3 laps of the green though 

Click to expand...


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 6, 2021)

sweaty sock said:



			I'll tell you who wasnt excited, Patrick Cantlay, just won 15M from two weeks work and barely managed a fist pump....!
		
Click to expand...

Thats on top of the $7,638,805 for the season. At this point its just numbers on a computer screen.

Interviews kept trying to make a big thing of the money. But the players weren't interested. They are interested in winning. 

Like Cam Smith said when asked what he'd do with the $15M. He already has more money than he knows what to do with, so would probably celebrate with some new fishing equipment.


----------



## peld (Sep 6, 2021)

Felt gutted for Rahm. Definitely the best player over the season, plus the fact he was robbed of a win which meant he would have started better in this and probably won.


----------



## fundy (Sep 10, 2021)

Hats off to Jack South who just shot 59 on the Euro Pro Tour. Wins himself the pot of £59k thats been on offer for several years plus £60k from Cobra! Oh and £12,500 for winning

£130k payday on the Europro tour


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 11, 2021)

Main coverage has been on for 30 mins and we have had 2 adverts and seen 4 shots 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 11, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Thats on top of the $7,638,805 for the season. At this point its just numbers on a computer screen.

Interviews kept trying to make a big thing of the money. But the players weren't interested. They are interested in winning.

Like Cam Smith said when asked what he'd do with the $15M. He already has more money than he knows what to do with, so would probably celebrate with some new fishing equipment.
		
Click to expand...

Hovland said the same, looks a very sensible lad. I love the game, but the money IMO is ridiculous. Why don't they play competitions where all winnings are donated to a charity of the players choice?


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 11, 2021)

Barking_Mad said:



			Hovland said the same, looks a very sensible lad. I love the game, but the money IMO is ridiculous. Why don't they play competitions where all winnings are donated to a charity of the players choice?
		
Click to expand...

If the pros were that bothered, they could donate the money themselves.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 11, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			If the pros were that bothered, they could donate the money themselves.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe a few of them do. Who knows. I'd _guess_ most don't though.


----------



## Slab (Oct 8, 2021)

Maybe just me but I used to notice when I saw someone had shot sub 65 and double take when I read about a sub 63 on the tours ... Now it seems like its a weekly occurrence to see someone shoot 8, 9 or even 10 under par (especially on a Thursday) 

Wonder why:

Better players
Better equipment
Easier courses 
Easy set-up
They've always done it


----------



## IainP (Oct 8, 2021)

☝️WHS  😉😁


----------



## sunshine (Oct 10, 2021)

Slab said:



			Maybe just me but I used to notice when I saw someone had shot sub 65 and double take when I read about a sub 63 on the tours ... Now it seems like its a weekly occurrence to see someone shoot 8, 9 or even 10 under par (especially on a Thursday)

Wonder why:

Better players
Better equipment
Easier courses
Easy set-up
They've always done it


Click to expand...

Generally, they have been playing the same courses on the PGA Tour for decades, but now they are longer and tighter and set up more tricky. That rules out 3 and 4.

I think the players are better: more athletic, better coaching, better analysis so they understand their swing better and how to score. Plus obviously the advances in equipment and the way it is fitted.


----------



## Depreston (Oct 11, 2021)

Slab said:



			Maybe just me but I used to notice when I saw someone had shot sub 65 and double take when I read about a sub 63 on the tours ... Now it seems like its a weekly occurrence to see someone shoot 8, 9 or even 10 under par (especially on a Thursday)

Wonder why:

Better players
Better equipment
Easier courses
Easy set-up
They've always done it


Click to expand...

lesser prestige tournaments especially on the PGA seem to be set up easier.... they seem to think birdies = viewing figures


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 14, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448601816632004613😂😂😂😂😂😂

A player who hasnt hit a ball all season wins £8mil 😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## fundy (Oct 14, 2021)

lol they tried so hard with the faux rivalry garbage to beat him too  

he'll win it again next year too  and the one after  .......


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 14, 2021)

Tiger is the 🐐

Crashing your car is serious commitment to the cause.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Oct 14, 2021)

Mark Roe is back, and he is in full on Roe mode. I'm actually tempted to turn it off.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 16, 2021)

Just watching the Aramco team event on the LET. Unless I misheard, I'm sure the lady commentator compared Charley Hull (after winning) to Rory Mcilroy 🤔🤭😳


----------



## fundy (Oct 16, 2021)

6 hour+ round and a play off in the pitch black with a few floodlights - not the best look lol


----------



## Crow (Oct 17, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Just watching the Aramco team event on the LET. Unless I misheard, I'm sure the lady commentator compared Charley Hull (after winning) to Rory Mcilroy 🤔🤭😳
		
Click to expand...

I didn't mishear the comment from Bronte Law on the final green.


----------



## Slime (Oct 17, 2021)

fundy said:



			6 hour+ round and a play off in the pitch black with a few floodlights - not the best look lol
		
Click to expand...

It was absolutely shambolic.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 17, 2021)

Fitz showing how it's done around Valderama.....
Keeping his head when everyone else seems to be losing theirs...


----------



## Depreston (Oct 17, 2021)

Why’s the coverage of this PGA tour event worse than the masters am I missing something


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 18, 2021)

WP Rory - maybe this might be the turn-around for his game.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 18, 2021)

ExRabbit said:



			WP Rory - maybe this might be the turn-around for his game.
		
Click to expand...

I commented to Mrs Wedge on Saturday morning that despite being -9 for the first two rounds, he was still in 28th place, 9 shots behind. But with 3 bogey free rounds on Fri, Sat & Sun, and with both short game and putting looking much improved, he had a good weekend. It was really good to see him playing smart last night too, plotting his way round the course rather than just trying to over power it with his driver.

Maybe a bit soon to suggest full resurrection, but maybe the Pete Cowan effect is starting to kick in. If continues to play like the weekend, then he'll come good again


----------



## HeftyHacker (Oct 18, 2021)

In an interview after the round Rory said

"There was a lot of reflection [in] the couple of weeks [since the Ryder Cup]. This is what I need to do. I need to play golf, simplify it and just be me.

"I think for the last few months I was trying to be someone else to try to get better but realised that being me is enough and being me, I can do things like this."

As someone who has only been really following professional golf for the past year or so, but had enough of a passing interest to know how successful Rory was earlier in his career, can anyone explain to me why he felt the need to try and change so much in the first place? Or was it a case of a long run of bad from that prompted it?


----------



## Slime (Oct 18, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			As someone who has only been really following professional golf for the past year or so, but had enough of a passing interest to know how successful Rory was earlier in his career, *can anyone explain to me why he felt the need to try and change so much* in the first place? Or was it a case of a long run of bad from that prompted it?
		
Click to expand...

It was the Bryson effect.
BDC emerged from lockdown unleashing bombs, Rory thought he had to do the same in order to compete.
It almost became 'all about the driving' and, I think, he lost his focus on the rest of his game.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Oct 18, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			I commented to Mrs Wedge on Saturday morning that despite being -9 for the first two rounds, he was still in 28th place, 9 shots behind. But with 3 bogey free rounds on Fri, Sat & Sun, and with both short game and putting looking much improved, he had a good weekend. It was really good to see him playing smart last night too, plotting his way round the course rather than just trying to over power it with his driver.

Maybe a bit soon to suggest full resurrection, but maybe the Pete Cowan effect is starting to kick in. If continues to play like the weekend, then he'll come good again
		
Click to expand...

Seems to be some debate about how much work he is actually doing with Cowan, No laying up suggesting they have a source saying he's gone back to his original coach.


----------



## pendodave (Oct 18, 2021)

if he's stopped using Cowan, PC won't be complaining, as I'm pretty sure that he has a clause in most of his contracts about being paid winnings for a decent period after the last lesson he gave.
Pretty cunning really - Rory realises it's a POS and goes back to his original methods with more mental clarity and purpose. PC cashes cheque...


----------



## davidy233 (Oct 18, 2021)

Rory was excellent last night - when he had a little wobble with some loose shots on the 10th he got away with it and from there he was in control all the way home.

Loved the "being me is enough and being me I can do things like this" quote


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 18, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			I commented to Mrs Wedge on Saturday morning that despite being -9 for the first two rounds, he was still in 28th place, 9 shots behind. But with 3 bogey free rounds on Fri, Sat & Sun, and with both short game and putting looking much improved, he had a good weekend. It was really good to see him playing smart last night too, plotting his way round the course rather than just trying to over power it with his driver.

Maybe a bit soon to suggest full resurrection, but maybe the Pete Cowan effect is starting to kick in. If continues to play like the weekend, then he'll come good again
		
Click to expand...

Easy course and very low scoring 
A tough course with the wind blowing I predict back to struggling.


----------



## rksquire (Oct 18, 2021)

Golfers seems to have a habit of getting too greedy - with McIlroys natural talent he could probably have sailed through a pretty successful career but has found himself falling into the trap that others before him have (Luke Donald!).  

It was great to see 2 Ryder Cup Europeans follow up that disappointment with victories.

*Fitzpatrick's *victory is to be admired but I think it highlights a problem for the European Tour; in the field for the tournament there were only 2 top 50 ranked players - Rahm (who had a nightmare) and Fitzpatrick.  The next best ranked player (Lee, ranked 55) finished 2nd.  That said, great final round.  I see there's another thread about what next for McIlroy but the same applies to Fitzpatrick - he has to start registering an odd win here and there against the stronger PGA fields.

*McIlroy's *victory may have been at an 'easy' course (but easy for everyone) but the field contained 37 of the top 50 ranked players.  Of course this is reflected in the winnings etc. but the task of winning against this quality is more difficult.  However, the best thing about the round yesterday (and he was 3 back at one point) is how he managed the course.  Fairway wood instead of driver.  Hybrid instead of fairway wood.  Non-spectacular par on the 18th.  He maybe could have (should have?) birdied 1 or 2 more after his eagle, but those tentative putts shouldn't distract from a good putting performance.   Morikawa is a phenomenal player.  I just hope this season is going to be spectacular with everyone playing as close to their best as possible.


----------



## davidy233 (Oct 18, 2021)

rksquire said:



			Golfers seems to have a habit of getting too greedy - with McIlroys natural talent he could probably have sailed through a pretty successful career but has found himself falling into the trap that others before him have (Luke Donald!).

It was great to see 2 Ryder Cup Europeans follow up that disappointment with victories.

*Fitzpatrick's *victory is to be admired but I think it highlights a problem for the European Tour; in the field for the tournament there were only 2 top 50 ranked players - Rahm (who had a nightmare) and Fitzpatrick.  The next best ranked player (Lee, ranked 55) finished 2nd.  That said, great final round.  I see there's another thread about what next for McIlroy but the same applies to Fitzpatrick - he has to start registering an odd win here and there against the stronger PGA fields.

*McIlroy's *victory may have been at an 'easy' course (but easy for everyone) but the field contained 37 of the top 50 ranked players.  Of course this is reflected in the winnings etc. but the task of winning against this quality is more difficult.  However, the best thing about the round yesterday (and he was 3 back at one point) is how he managed the course.  Fairway wood instead of driver.  Hybrid instead of fairway wood.  Non-spectacular par on the 18th.  He maybe could have (should have?) birdied 1 or 2 more after his eagle, but those tentative putts shouldn't distract from a good putting performance.   Morikawa is a phenomenal player.  I just hope this season is going to be spectacular with everyone playing as close to their best as possible.
		
Click to expand...

100% agree with the Rory comments - apart from getting lucky with his chunked pitch at 10 which ended up less than a foot from the hole he was in total control of how he played the course.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Oct 18, 2021)

I'm always amazed when the really top golfers feel they have  to have a coach?
If they can't work out for themselves what's amiss, then there seems something  wrong, surely?  If they study their swings from the TV recordings of their performances?   Etc.
Wasn't it Trevino who said (wtte) "
— "I've never had a coach in my life. When I find one who can beat me, then I'll listen."


----------



## Wilson (Oct 18, 2021)

pendodave said:



			if he's stopped using Cowan, PC won't be complaining, as I'm pretty sure that he has a clause in most of his contracts about being paid winnings for a decent period after the last lesson he gave.
Pretty cunning really - Rory realises it's a POS and goes back to his original methods with more mental clarity and purpose. PC cashes cheque...
		
Click to expand...

I read that somewhere too, if they don't leave him a slice of the pie after they walk away, they can never go back to him.


----------



## fundy (Oct 18, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			I'm always amazed when the really top golfers feel they have  to have a coach?
If they can't work out for themselves what's amiss, then there seems something  wrong, surely?  If they study their swings from the TV recordings of their performances?   Etc.
Wasn't it Trevino who said (wtte) "
— "I've never had a coach in my life. When I find one who can beat me, then I'll listen."
		
Click to expand...


does this apply to all sports or just golf?


----------



## HeftyHacker (Oct 19, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			I'm always amazed when the really top golfers feel they have  to have a coach?
If they can't work out for themselves what's amiss, then there seems something  wrong, surely?  If they study their swings from the TV recordings of their performances?   Etc.
Wasn't it Trevino who said (wtte) "
— "I've never had a coach in my life. When I find one who can beat me, then I'll listen."
		
Click to expand...

I would imagine that many pro golfers are very good at analysing their own swing but when you're at the top of any sport its all about "marginal gains" - so if there is someone who can spot something that may give you a 0.5% advantage its worth listening to them.

Worth noting as well that many top level pros will find that the game just comes naturally to them, they don't have to think too much about what they're doing. This makes them pretty malleable in the hands of a coach but also means they're less able to spot their own shortcomings.

Its the same reason that being an amazing footballer (for example) doesn't necessarily mean that they become great managers or coaches. Whereas a lot of the more average players who have had to study the game far more to succeed tend to do better as managers and coaches.

Obviously there are some who can do both.


----------



## pendodave (Oct 19, 2021)

I think that pro golfers are surprisingly insecure about a great many golf related things. They also operate in a crazy closed society where everyone is looking at everyone else.
If one of them does something different, and subsequently has success, then they all start doing it (irrespective of whether it actually made the difference).
Snake oil salesman hang around all the tour stops smelling the money...
So, one way or another, it's not surprising that they all end up with a coach, even if they don't all perform the same function.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Oct 19, 2021)

i think most would agree that Rory has a helluva natural talent for hitting the golf ball right. It's what got him there.
Same with Trevino ( and maybe most of the others).
Why tinker with something that ain't broke?
Why have this need for a "team"  around you? Personally I'd have one trusted adviser/confidante who came up with me and stick to my natural game.
Imagine someone trying to coach Trevino or Couples to become drawers of the ball?


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 19, 2021)

These guys are the top 0.006% of people who play golf. And players like Rory and DJ want to be the top 1% of that. 

They are into extremely small marginal gains. If Rory holes 1 more putt every round, or gains 10 yards off the tee, or brings his average proximity down by a few feet. It makes a huge difference. 

Just holing 1 more putt per round would see someone like Rory dominate.


----------



## sunshine (Oct 19, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			1. Why tinker with something that ain't broke?
2. Why have this need for a "team" around you? Personally I'd have one trusted adviser/confidante who came up with me and stick to my natural game.
		
Click to expand...

Here are two of the reasons (there are many more) why you are not on tour.


----------



## sunshine (Oct 19, 2021)

Slime said:



			It was the Bryson effect.
BDC emerged from lockdown unleashing bombs, Rory thought he had to do the same in order to compete.
It almost became 'all about the driving' and, I think, he lost his focus on the rest of his game.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't this just how Rory has always been?


----------



## sunshine (Oct 19, 2021)

rksquire said:



			Golfers seems to have a habit of getting too greedy - with McIlroys natural talent he could probably have sailed through a pretty successful career but has found himself falling into the trap that others before him have (Luke Donald!).
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, but I don't understand the reference to Luke Donald. Could you please explain?


----------



## Imurg (Oct 19, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Sorry, but I don't understand the reference to Luke Donald. Could you please explain?
		
Click to expand...

I think Luke decided he wasn't long enough off the tee so focused most of his time trying to increase distance to the detriment of his short game - the very thing that got him to #1
Many a top player have sought to change things, even when they'd won lots.
Paddy Harrington and Martin Kaymer are others that spring to mind.
Both won Majors as well as other events but decided to change the swing..


----------



## sunshine (Oct 19, 2021)

Rory is a decent putter. Quite streaky - when it's hot he often wins the tournament.

Personally, I think Rory would benefit most from improving his proximity to the hole on approaches. His driving is outstanding, it's really common to see him 20-30 yards further up the fairway than his playing partners, but then he's unable to hit his approach inside theirs. Principally this means sharpening up his wedge game to take advantage of his driving, it worked for Dustin.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Oct 20, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Here are two of the reasons (there are many more) why you are not on tour.
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂😂
Me on tour?

Do you really think that there is anything about my golf  which could be described as not broke!😀


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Oct 21, 2021)

This course at Santa Ponsa that the ET are visiting looks absolutely atrocious. The course itself looks pretty tatty, but the greens definitely look as bad as anything I've ever seen on the TV and probably worse than anything I've ever played on.


----------



## IainP (Nov 7, 2021)

Good to see Pieters back winning.
Looking like Hovland will hold off the pack, great run from Ortiz.


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 7, 2021)

IainP said:



			Good to see Pieters back winning.
Looking like Hovland will hold off the pack, great run from Ortiz.
		
Click to expand...

Great to see Hovland win again - always seems to be smiling whatever happens. Hope he keeps it up and wins a major soon.

JT seemed genuinely pleased for Ortiz when he made his birdie putt on 18, even though it cost him a load of cash, which was nice to see.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Nov 8, 2021)

Loved this weeks collection of winners, Hovland building wins, Lydia Ko showing class above LET but still getting back to winning, and Pieters hopefully can push back on to be challenging for RC when it comes round.


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 12, 2021)

How long has it taken to play the first playoff hole on the LET?


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Nov 12, 2021)

A fair while, second playoff final seemed a farce for Hall to have to keep going for a double bogey when Pederson was tucked in next to the flag with an eagle putt. Should be able to concede play offs or at least let the other player just play out of turn to get it complete. 

Whilst for most part playoff wasn't great quality, that eagle from Pederson was a pretty impressive drive, approach and putt!!


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Nov 14, 2021)

LPGA Tour hall of fame must have an insane scoring system for their requirements. Commentator this evening said Lydia Ko still needs 8 more points to qualify!

At 24, she's a former world number 1, two time major winner, 14 other LPGA wins, rookie of the year, player of the year and a money list winner. How could her qualification be in doubt.


----------



## Crow (Nov 14, 2021)

Crazy finish in the LPGA event, going to a 4-way play off after Nelly Korda tripled 17 then birdied 18 and Lexi missed shortish ones for par on 17 and 18.
Lydia Ko and Sei Young Kim make up the four, free to view on YouTube.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 14, 2021)

Another good test for Lexi's putting!


----------



## Crow (Nov 14, 2021)

The highs and lows of top level golf; amazing for Nelly but gutting for Lexi.


----------



## Crow (Nov 14, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Didn't scare the hole, did it? 

Click to expand...

I was surprised that it didn't turn like the first attempt, but she did hit the second one with pace.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Nov 14, 2021)

Last 3 holes, that’s 3 putts missed from 5ft. Must be tough to take.

Pleased for Nelly, quality final hole (twice) meant she went and won it. sky coverage, some elements of play and delayed second shot from Kim just seemed to make it slightly anticlimactic though for what could have been a really good final day.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 14, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Didn't scare the hole, did it? 

Click to expand...

She has a knack of knowing within a millisecond when she's missed a putt, must be exhausting for someone quite so good


----------



## richart (Nov 17, 2021)

Why are there 53 players in the DP World Tour Championship ? James Morrison is having to play as a single. Assume someone has dropped out but surely they have a reserve ?


----------



## Imurg (Nov 17, 2021)

Probably too late a withdrawal that wouldn't leave Andy Sullivan time to get there as 1st alternate..
Either that or he's pissed off that Garcia and Reed have been invited when they hadn't qualified....and told them where they can stick it....


----------



## richart (Nov 17, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Probably too late a withdrawal that wouldn't leave Andy Sullivan time to get there as 1st alternate..
Either that or he's pissed off that Garcia and Reed have been invited when they hadn't qualified....and told them where they can stick it....
		
Click to expand...

That would be great if he did, but he seemed very keen to play. How does Reed get an invite, no one likes him.


----------



## Slab (Nov 18, 2021)

richart said:



			That would be great if he did, but he seemed very keen to play. How does Reed get an invite, no one likes him.

Click to expand...

Might be that Reed (& Garcia) are both recipients of being awarded lifetime membership to the European Tour


----------



## Wilson (Nov 18, 2021)

Slab said:



			Might be that Reed (& Garcia) are both recipients of being awarded lifetime membership to the European Tour
		
Click to expand...

And they've awarded the same to Morikawa, which is very strange to say the least!


----------



## Slab (Nov 18, 2021)

Wilson said:



			And they've awarded the same to Morikawa, which is very strange to say the least!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah the fact that someone of the stature of Sam Torrance only got his ET lifetime membership in 2017 when he retired from all golf, makes it pretty clear that the awards to Morikawa, Reed (maybe others) are at least in part driven by commercial/marketing factors


----------



## Imurg (Nov 21, 2021)

Weisberger.?
11 over for 3 rounds
9 under today..
I wonder what happened last night..?


----------



## howbow88 (Nov 21, 2021)

Rory and Fitzpatrick just come up short


----------



## Imurg (Nov 21, 2021)

Rory's head seemed to drop as soon as he hit that pin on 15...
Morikawa relentless


----------



## howbow88 (Nov 21, 2021)

I still find watching Fitzpatrick difficult - his swing tempo to the naked eye is absurdly quick. Armchair punditry of course, but does anyone else think that maybe this is what causes him to struggle in the final sprint?


----------



## BrianM (Nov 21, 2021)

How good is Morikawa....
Nothing seems to phase him.


----------



## howbow88 (Nov 21, 2021)

Kaz said:



			I just can't stop seeing him as a stroppy teenager. Unfair, I realise, but there it is.
		
Click to expand...

It's funny how we all see things differently - I've never really thought that of him. Hatton on the other hand


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 21, 2021)

Tiger


----------



## howbow88 (Nov 21, 2021)

I think it is fair to say that Rory wasn't a happy bunny today


----------



## Imurg (Nov 21, 2021)

howbow88 said:



			I think it is fair to say that Rory wasn't a happy bunny today 

Click to expand...

Someone on twitter reckoned he was texting Tiger...Tiger, I've ripped me shirt, stick out a video of you hitting balls to calm the heat on me...


----------



## sunshine (Nov 21, 2021)

howbow88 said:



			Rory and Fitzpatrick just come up short 

Click to expand...

“Just short”. Sadly Rory was miles behind. Level par for 14 holes while everyone else was going low, loads of missed chances, that’s before his collapse over the final 4 holes. A familiar final day tale of woe.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 21, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Jin Young Ko burning it up!
		
Click to expand...

Apparently just gone 61 Greens in Regulation.......


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 21, 2021)

howbow88 said:



			I still find watching Fitzpatrick difficult - his swing tempo to the naked eye is absurdly quick. Armchair punditry of course, but does anyone else think that maybe this is what causes him to struggle in the final sprint?
		
Click to expand...

If he added more yards off the tee he'd be in contention much more regularly. He does pretty well for someone 121st in average driving distance on the PGA tour. 

No wonder he didn't like Bryson hitting it so far 🤔😁👍


----------



## Imurg (Nov 21, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Best player on the planet right now?
		
Click to expand...

Certainly has a strong case..
I think Lee6 hit all fairways and greens yesterday, something that, on average, happens about twice a year in Pro golf..


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 21, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Best player on the planet right now?
		
Click to expand...

Certainly on the LPGA


----------



## JamesR (Nov 21, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Best player on the planet right now?
		
Click to expand...

I thought Korda was no 1


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 21, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Apparently just gone 61 Greens in Regulation.......

Click to expand...

Are they in Hawaii now starting the Fed Ex already ?


----------



## Imurg (Nov 21, 2021)

If Lexi could putt she'd be dangerous


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 21, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Best player on the planet right now?
		
Click to expand...

Female tour pros are crazy accurate on finding fairways and greens, especially compared to the men!


----------



## 4LEX (Nov 21, 2021)

sunshine said:



			“Just short”. Sadly Rory was miles behind. Level par for 14 holes while everyone else was going low, loads of missed chances, that’s before his collapse over the final 4 holes. A familiar final day tale of woe.
		
Click to expand...

He was unlucky with the wedge hitting the pin on 16 but fell away totally after that. Best player for 3 rounds.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 21, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Are they in Hawaii now starting the Fed Ex already ?
		
Click to expand...

Fed Ex started a week before the Ryder Cup...
The girls are in Florida finishing off their season.


----------



## 4LEX (Nov 21, 2021)

howbow88 said:



			I still find watching Fitzpatrick difficult - his swing tempo to the naked eye is absurdly quick. Armchair punditry of course, but does anyone else think that maybe this is what causes him to struggle in the final sprint?
		
Click to expand...

He's got such a flat backswing and hits the ball so low. I'm not surprised he struggles with the driver. But he knows his game and limitations, probably happy to hoover up millions a year and grab a few wins.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 21, 2021)

Barking_Mad said:



			Female tour pros are crazy accurate on finding fairways and greens, especially compared to the men!
		
Click to expand...

Slowly and more controlled swings


----------



## Depreston (Nov 21, 2021)

Nelly Korda has a majestic swing like


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 21, 2021)

Kaz said:



			63 consecutive GIR. Unreal!
		
Click to expand...

I once hit 5 🙄


----------



## JamesR (Nov 21, 2021)

4LEX said:



			He's got such a flat backswing and hits the ball so low. I'm not surprised he struggles with the driver. But he knows his game and limitations, probably happy to hoover up millions a year and grab a few wins.
		
Click to expand...

“Struggles with the driver”
what the hell are you on about?


----------



## IanM (Nov 21, 2021)

4LEX said:



			He's got such a flat backswing and hits the ball so low. I'm not surprised he struggles with the driver. But he knows his game and limitations, probably happy to hoover up millions a year and grab a few wins.
		
Click to expand...


not bad for a duffer then?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 21, 2021)

4LEX said:



			He's got such a flat backswing and hits the ball so low. I'm not surprised he struggles with the driver. But he knows his game and limitations, probably happy to hoover up millions a year and grab a few wins.
		
Click to expand...

hitting over 68% of fairways & ranked 17 on tour, wish I struggled like that with the driver.

https://www.golfchannel.com/tours/player/matthew-fitzpatrick


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Nov 22, 2021)

sunshine said:



			“Just short”. Sadly Rory was miles behind. Level par for 14 holes while everyone else was going low, loads of missed chances, that’s before his collapse over the final 4 holes. A familiar final day tale of woe.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't Morikawa goes 18 pars in a row before the fast finish? The difference is very small and on another day Rory makes birdies on 13th and 14th and cruises home. His error I appreciate but very small magins of difference. The bad luck with the flag stick was really unfortunate and cost him.


----------



## Slab (Nov 22, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Someone on twitter reckoned he was texting Tiger...Tiger, I've ripped me shirt, stick out a video of you hitting balls to calm the heat on me...
		
Click to expand...

And some people didn't think it'd be a problem....


----------



## rksquire (Nov 22, 2021)

Morikawa is just fantastic, he has a superb mentality that when it matters he can elevate himself.... he hit an amazing iron shot from the bunker, then capitalized with the putt.  McIlroy extremely unlucky with the pin into bunker shot, it's a pity as that derailed him and meant he had to chase hard - would have been great to have had a play-off with those 2.


----------



## lobthewedge (Nov 22, 2021)

Really enjoyed what i saw of the golf this weekend.

Morikawa was brilliant, and deserves his titles.  He is a great player, ambassador and a credit to the sport, but i think even he was overshadowed by the achievement of JY Ko on the LPGA.

Her record over the last few months is off the charts good, winning 5 of her last 9 starts, breaking Sorenstams record of consecutive rounds in the 60s, and now hitting 63 greens in regulation while staring down the world number one and with a record breaking sum of money on the line.  All of this while carrying a wrist injury and coming into the week admitting she was exhausted and unable to practice.  

Her golf is phenomenal and more important to me - relatable.  She hits distances that i recognize, unlike the mens tour when it looks and feels like a completely different sport.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Nov 22, 2021)

Slab said:



			And some people didn't think it'd be a problem....


View attachment 39603




Click to expand...

He looks like he's texting his missus to pick him up after a scrap at the pub 🤣. 

"LEAVE IT RORY, EEZ NOT WURF IT"


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 22, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			He looks like he's texting his missus to pick him up after a scrap at the pub 🤣.

"LEAVE IT RORY, EEZ NOT WURF IT"
		
Click to expand...

I think it's quite embarrassing for him really. Can't close out a tournament anymore, but he can rip a polyester blend t-shirt like Hulk Hogan. "Oooh, you're 'ard."


----------



## Crow (Nov 22, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I think it's quite embarrassing for him really. Can't close out a tournament anymore, but he can rip a polyester blend t-shirt like Hulk Hogan. "Oooh, you're 'ard." 

Click to expand...

I expect to see all the young wannabees doing this at their local course now.


----------



## sunshine (Nov 22, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			hitting over 68% of fairways & ranked 17 on tour, wish I struggled like that with the driver.

https://www.golfchannel.com/tours/player/matthew-fitzpatrick

Click to expand...

The point that 4LEX is making is that he is miles behind off the tee. His low ball flight means he can't carry bunkers at 300 yards. On a par 5 he can't send a fairway wood or long iron into orbit to land softly on the green. He may be straight but he's leaving himself longer approaches. Over the course of 4 days the top players take advantage of that. We saw that at the Ryder Cup.

He's a great player, a brilliant putter, and it's got him into the world top 20. I just see it as very difficult for him to win the biggest events like a major or WGC when the strongest fields come to town.


----------



## sunshine (Nov 22, 2021)

4LEX said:



			He was unlucky with the wedge hitting the pin on 16 but fell away totally after that. *Best player for 3 rounds*.
		
Click to expand...

Best player for 3 rounds - how many times have we heard that about Rory!

He was desperately unlucky with the wedge that hit the pin. But he should have been 3 shots clear by then. The "old Rory" would have turned this into a procession. He's such a good golfer, I just think he has developed a mental block on a Sunday


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 22, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I think it's quite embarrassing for him really. *Can't close out a tournament anymore*, but he can rip a polyester blend t-shirt like Hulk Hogan. "Oooh, you're 'ard." 

Click to expand...

He won a tournament beating Collin Morikawa into second place just over a month ago


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2021)

Not a big Rory fan and have made that clear on here before but with the RC meltdown and the way you could see him really trying to grind it out and get a play-off at best you can see it was hurting him. Not sure about ripping the shirt but we all do silly things at times. Got to admire the passion. Still think he throws a poor bogey in at bad times but if he can fire for four rounds then he'll win by a margin again.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 39609

Click to expand...

Think you can say that of every one of the top golfers so not unique to McIlroy


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 22, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think you can say that of every one of the top golfers so not unique to McIlroy
		
Click to expand...

Brooks, Bryson, Reed and Bubba disagree.


----------



## 4LEX (Nov 23, 2021)

JamesR said:



			“Struggles with the driver”
what the hell are you on about?
		
Click to expand...

Struggles with distance obviously. For someone to finish so high in the Tour rankings and sit outside the Top 100 in distance says a lot.

I don't know if you've seen him play in person, I have a fair few times mostly in Dubai where he has a good record. He's really impressive but the one striking thing is how low he hits the driver. Maybe it's personal bias but I would never trust that type of ball flight when it really counts - in majors and Ryder Cups.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 23, 2021)

4LEX said:



			Struggles with distance obviously. For someone to finish so high in the Tour rankings and sit outside the Top 100 in distance says a lot.

I don't know if you've seen him play in person, I have a fair few times mostly in Dubai where he has a good record. He's really impressive but the one striking thing is how low he hits the driver. Maybe it's personal bias but I would never trust that type of ball flight when it really counts - in majors and Ryder Cups.
		
Click to expand...

You wouldn’t trust a ball flight that goes low, but straight?


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 23, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			He won a tournament beating Collin Morikawa into second place just over a month ago 

Click to expand...

I meant proper tournaments that some people might care about.


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 23, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I meant proper tournaments that some people might care about.
		
Click to expand...

Like a WGC?


----------



## howbow88 (Nov 23, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Like a WGC?
		
Click to expand...

Honestly, I don't think anyone including the players care about that 'title'. The money yes, but the title... No.

Eg look at the Ryder Cup where the players aren't paid, but everyone cares. And in all 4 majors (or least 3 of them), the money could be halved and the top players would still show up.


----------



## fundy (Nov 23, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I meant proper tournaments that some people might care about.
		
Click to expand...

So a PGA tournament with $10m in prize money and nearly $2m for first isnt a proper tournament? A field including McIlroy, Morikawa, Oosthuizen, Finau, DJ, Spieth, Thomas, Schauffle, English, Hovland, Smith, Simpson, Hatton, Reed etc

SO what counts as a proper tournament?


----------



## Imurg (Nov 23, 2021)

fundy said:



			So a PGA tournament with $10m in prize money and nearly $2m for first isnt a proper tournament? A field including McIlroy, Morikawa, Oosthuizen, Finau, DJ, Spieth, Thomas, Schauffle, English, Hovland, Smith, Simpson, Hatton, Reed etc

SO what counts as a proper tournament?
		
Click to expand...

Surely the monthly medal is a contender 🤔


----------



## fundy (Nov 23, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Surely the monthly medal is a contender 🤔
		
Click to expand...


thats a given, its more the 3 club Turkey trot I wasnt sure on 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Imurg (Nov 23, 2021)

fundy said:



			thats a given, its more the 3 club Turkey trot I wasnt sure on 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Let's see these so called World Stars teeing it up on a freezing cold morning when it's blowing a gale sideways...that'll sort the Men from the Boys...


----------



## fundy (Nov 23, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Let's see these so called World Stars teeing it up on a freezing cold morning when it's blowing a gale sideways...that'll sort the Men from the Boys...
		
Click to expand...


this is golfs equivalent to Stoke away on a Tuesday night isnt it lol


----------



## JamesR (Nov 23, 2021)

What I love about the anti-McIlroy stuff is that people talk about him like he's a failure.

Yet. he's got nearly enough wins to be a hall-of-famer twice over

You need 15 wins on major tours, plus 2 majors

He has 28 wins, plus 4 majors, and he's only 32

I'll bet there's a shed load of players on the world tours, who wished they had the stones to win tournaments that Rory has!


----------



## fundy (Nov 23, 2021)

JamesR said:



			What I love about the anti-McIlroy stuff is that people talk about him like he's a failure.

Yet. he's got nearly enough wins to be a hall-of-famer twice over

You need 15 wins on major tours, plus 2 majors

He has 28 wins, plus 4 majors, and he's only 32

I'll bet there's a shed load of players on the world tours, who wished they had the stones to win tournaments that Rory has!
		
Click to expand...


but but but he should have 40 tour wins and 10 majors with the talent he has


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 23, 2021)

JamesR said:



			What I love about the anti-McIlroy stuff is that people talk about him like he's a failure.

Yet. he's got nearly enough wins to be a hall-of-famer twice over

You need 15 wins on major tours, plus 2 majors

He has 28 wins, plus 4 majors, and he's only 32

I'll bet there's a shed load of players on the world tours, who wished they had the stones to win tournaments that Rory has!
		
Click to expand...

And probably being dissed by double digit handicappers who struggle to break handicap round a club course, and who have no idea of the increased degree of difficulty that a course set up for a professional tournament holds. You couldn’t make it up.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 23, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			And probably being dissed by double digit handicappers who struggle to break handicap round a club course, and who have no idea of the increased degree of difficulty that a course set up for a professional tournament holds. *You couldn’t make it up*. 

Click to expand...

Well clearly the double digit guys do 🤯🤯


----------



## Leftitshort (Nov 23, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			And probably being dissed by double digit handicappers who struggle to break handicap round a club course, and who have no idea of the increased degree of difficulty that a course set up for a professional tournament holds. You couldn’t make it up. 

Click to expand...

I think Mcilroy is missing out, needs an 11 wood & some stash from sports direct. He’d be a winner then 👍


----------



## Imurg (Nov 23, 2021)

Leftitshort said:



			I think Mcilroy is missing out, needs an 11 wood & some stash from sports direct. He’d be a winner then 👍
		
Click to expand...

Maybe Fragger can lend him The LadyWood..


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 23, 2021)

JamesR said:



			What I love about the anti-McIlroy stuff is that people talk about him like he's a failure.

Yet. he's got nearly enough wins to be a hall-of-famer twice over

You need 15 wins on major tours, plus 2 majors

He has 28 wins, plus 4 majors, and he's only 32

I'll bet there's a shed load of players on the world tours, who wished they had the stones to win tournaments that Rory has!
		
Click to expand...

90% of tour players would love a career like the poor season Rory has just had.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 23, 2021)

According to Tony Johnstone the other week, only 9% of those who've started a European tour event, have ever won one.


----------



## Swango1980 (Nov 23, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			90% of tour players would love a career like the poor season Rory has just had.
		
Click to expand...

Just 90%?


----------



## Leftitshort (Nov 23, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Maybe Fragger can lend him The LadyWood..

Click to expand...

Sweet spot unused?


----------



## Imurg (Nov 23, 2021)

Leftitshort said:



			Sweet spot unused?
		
Click to expand...

Once or twice to be fair...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 23, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Once or twice *to be fair...*

Click to expand...

Most unlike you, are you feeling okay?


----------



## Imurg (Nov 23, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Most unlike you, are you feeling okay? 

Click to expand...

Just had me flu jab..it must be that


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 23, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Once or twice to be fair...
		
Click to expand...

Nice of him to loan it to someone to have a couple of hits with


----------



## Canary Kid (Nov 23, 2021)

I thought that one of the many differences between the tour pros and us hackers was that they could put a bad shot, or bad hole, out of their mind and get on with playing their normal stuff.  That is what was so surprising to me … after hitting the pin on the 15th, Rory just fell apart and played three successive holes really poorly.  That’s the sort of thing I do!


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 23, 2021)

Canary Kid said:



			I thought that one of the many differences between the tour pros and us hackers was that they could put a bad shot, or bad hole, out of their mind and get on with playing their normal stuff.  That is what was so surprising to me … after hitting the pin on the 15th, Rory just fell apart and played three successive holes really poorly.  That’s the sort of thing I do!
		
Click to expand...

More often than he does I'd guess


----------



## Canary Kid (Nov 23, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			More often than he does I'd guess
		
Click to expand...

Sadly, yes!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 23, 2021)

I think, after the hit the flag bogey, he found himself 2 back and running out of holes..
He's got to chase birdies then and if it doesn't quite work then a bogey often arrives.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 23, 2021)

Canary Kid said:



			I thought that one of the many differences between the tour pros and us hackers was that they could put a bad shot, or bad hole, out of their mind and get on with playing their normal stuff.  That is what was so surprising to me … after hitting the pin on the 15th, Rory just fell apart and played three successive holes really poorly.  That’s the sort of thing I do!
		
Click to expand...

My initial thoughts too (both points), but I'm inclined to the view that, having dropped that shot, winning was out of the question so there was nothing to play for - the sizable difference in prize money being of little concern to him.


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 23, 2021)

Canary Kid said:



			Sadly, yes!
		
Click to expand...

We on the right page? - you and me are much more likely to fall apart than Rory or any other tour pro


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 23, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Let's see these so called World Stars teeing it up on a freezing cold morning when it's blowing a gale sideways...that'll sort the Men from the Boys...
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen the forecast for the weekend. Freezing with the wind chill and gale force winds. Anyone got Rory and a few of the other boys number?


----------



## sunshine (Nov 23, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			And probably being dissed by double digit handicappers who struggle to break handicap round a club course, and who have no idea of the increased degree of difficulty that a course set up for a professional tournament holds. You couldn’t make it up. 

Click to expand...

Most irrelevant post on this forum. Why have a professional golf thread, is it only open for tour pros to post?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 24, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Most irrelevant post on this forum. Why have a professional golf thread, is it only open for tour pros to post?
		
Click to expand...

In your opinion. 

No you don't need to be a tour pro to post if you are going to discuss the tournaments sensibly, and plenty were, yours included.  But to make sweeping statements about what is & isn't a proper tournament, or that someone is incapable of closing out a tournament or generally be that judgemental about a tour pro then I believe that you need to have been there in order for your judgement to hold much if any validity.  As much as Wayne Riley polarises opinion, he's been there, done it and has earned the right to be as harsh as he wants to be; I might or might not agree with what he says but I respect his right to comment that way because he's been there.


----------



## Swango1980 (Nov 24, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			In your opinion.

No you don't need to be a tour pro to post if you are going to discuss the tournaments sensibly, and plenty were, yours included.  But to make sweeping statements about what is & isn't a proper tournament, or that someone is incapable of closing out a tournament or generally be that judgemental about a tour pro then I believe that you need to have been there in order for your judgement to hold much if any validity.  As much as Wayne Riley polarises opinion, he's been there, done it and has earned the right to be as harsh as he wants to be; I might or might not agree with what he says but I respect his right to comment that way because he's been there.
		
Click to expand...

Although I do not agree with the original opinion that prompted this "irrelevant" post comment, I don't agree that a person's opinion becomes invalid simply because they have not been there and done it. Otherwise, nobody could ever really comment on Tiger Woods career, because no one has ever really been in Tiger Wood's shoes. Most of these forums would cease to exist.

You argue that Wayne Riley holds more validity, but why? Just because he played pro golf? He never won big tournaments or majors. He was never considered a world leading player with lots of attention and expectation on him. He didn't live in a world with social media and the inflated attention players get these days. Basically, he has little idea what it is like to be Rory McIlroy, and neither do we. But we can all have opinions. And, even if you do feel Wayne Riley's judgement is more valid, what is the point if you can still agree or disagree with him? If you disagree with him, what gives you that right based on your own argument, as you would need to tell yourself YOUR opinion is invalid because you haven't been there and done it.

When any of us have critical opinions, we're not  assuming we'd do a better job. Far from it. We are simply being critical by comparing traits relative to others in the same position. If I was to say Rory does not know how to close a competition (I'm not btw, just using this as an example), I am not saying that I do know how to do this. I'm simply comparing this characteristic he has with other players like Woods, DJ, Rahm, etc.


----------



## 4LEX (Nov 24, 2021)

JamesR said:



			You wouldn’t trust a ball flight that goes low, but straight?
		
Click to expand...

It does on average but that ball flight will struggle under pressure. I play off scratch and have a similar set up, strong left hand and cupped wrist. I find his swing really interesting as a result. I'm not saying he's a short hitter, he's improved his average length by over 10 yards in a year which is impressive. My comments come from the angle of how is he going to get into the Top 5, dominate Ryder Cups and win majors.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 25, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			In your opinion.

No you don't need to be a tour pro to post if you are going to discuss the tournaments sensibly, and plenty were, yours included.  But to make sweeping statements about what is & isn't a proper tournament, or that someone is incapable of closing out a tournament or generally be that judgemental about a tour pro then I believe that you need to have been there in order for your judgement to hold much if any validity.  As much as Wayne Riley polarises opinion, he's been there, done it and has earned the right to be as harsh as he wants to be; I might or might not agree with what he says but I respect his right to comment that way because he's been there.
		
Click to expand...

God. Why do you have to take everything so seriously? Rory has two trademarks now - blowing it on a Sunday, or having an absolutely fantastic Sunday when he was out of contention anyway. He's done both of those things so many times that I just think it's quite funny to laugh about it. He's probably not checking this thread to see what club golfers think about him, so I think we're all good on that front. As @sunshine said if we can't say what we think about the pros then what's the point of the thread? Lighten up a bit.


----------



## Slab (Nov 25, 2021)

DP world tour off to a shocking start

222yrd par3 with Jag on offer, bloke gets the ace and we find out the car is only on offer for the weekend!! 

Not a good look


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 25, 2021)

Slab said:



			DP world tour off to a shocking start

222yrd par3 with Jag on offer, bloke gets the ace and we find out the car is only on offer for the weekend!!

Not a good look
		
Click to expand...

That's outrageous. 222 yards for a hole-in-one is no mean feat - sounds like they were counting on nobody getting one!


----------



## howbow88 (Nov 25, 2021)

I assume the greens are actually in good shape, but they look awful... What's the deal?


----------



## Junior (Nov 25, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			That's outrageous. 222 yards for a hole-in-one is no mean feat - sounds like they were counting on nobody getting one!
		
Click to expand...




Slab said:



			DP world tour off to a shocking start

222yrd par3 with Jag on offer, bloke gets the ace and we find out the car is only on offer for the weekend!!

Not a good look
		
Click to expand...

I just saw it on the highlights.....222 yards and he hit a 7i 🤪


----------



## Imurg (Nov 25, 2021)

howbow88 said:



			I assume the greens are actually in good shape, but they look awful... What's the deal?
		
Click to expand...

I think they had a bad reaction to a heatwave that's just been through the region.
They said the greens roll fine, the brown areas are just burned...
They don't look good though


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 25, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I think they had a bad reaction to a heatwave that's just been through the region.
They said the greens roll fine, the brown areas are just burned...
They don't look good though
		
Click to expand...

Tony Johnstone in commentary said they had put fertilizer down and it was at the wrong temperature. Not sure if he meant it was too warm so burned the green when the fertilizer took effect or something else. They do look poor though


----------



## timd77 (Nov 25, 2021)

James Wiltshire’s caddying for Steve surry and doing vlogs again. He was saying that the greens are like that because they put fertiliser on them, it didn’t rain as expected and they couldn’t put the sprinklers on due to a power ban, so it’s burnt the grass. Meant to get worse as well.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 26, 2021)

With flights from Africa suspended from midday today, how are the Touring Pros, currently in Joburg, going to get home..?
There's 2 more events in SA this year before a break until late Jan.
But are they going to be stuck in SA for Xmas..?
Is there a roundabout way they can "Country-hop"?
Those that missed the cut are probably already at the airport or on the way home....


----------



## JamesR (Nov 26, 2021)

Imurg said:



			With flights from Africa suspended from midday today, how are the Touring Pros, currently in Joburg, going to get home..?
There's 2 more events in SA this year before a break until late Jan.
But are they going to be stuck in SA for Xmas..?
Is there a roundabout way they can "Country-hop"?
Those that missed the cut are probably already at the airport or on the way home....
		
Click to expand...

They'll probably be allowed back. Wasn't there a special sportsman exemption to previous travel bans?
I just hope they're bloody careful with testing and isolation.


----------



## Dingy (Nov 26, 2021)

Think they're allowed back. Two weeks isolation and two PCR tests.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 26, 2021)

20 players retired or withdrawn...obviously hoping to make it back before the deadline.......


----------



## MarkT (Nov 26, 2021)

Alfred Dunhill Championship at Leopard Creek cancelled, SA Open to take place but as a Sunshine Tour event, this week's Joburg event to play to a finish. Some Euro players will stay on, most trying to get home now. Saw Andrew Wilson say he paid £2.5k last year as first reserve and didn't get in and then £4k this year to play one round.


----------



## howbow88 (Nov 26, 2021)

Such unfortunate timing for the tour's rebrand


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 26, 2021)

Current event down to 54 holes. Complete change of schedule. Unfortunate following the rebrand but given the potential havoc of the new strain it makes perfect sense

https://www.skysports.com/golf/news...-schedule-due-to-covid-19-travel-restrictions


----------



## Imurg (Nov 26, 2021)

To be fair they've still got half of the 2nd round to finish...even without the Covid scare it would have been a monday finish at best...


----------



## IainP (Nov 26, 2021)

timd77 said:



			James Wiltshire’s caddying for Steve surry and doing vlogs again. He was saying that the greens are like that because they put fertiliser on them, it didn’t rain as expected and they couldn’t put the sprinklers on due to a power ban, so it’s burnt the grass. Meant to get worse as well.
		
Click to expand...

All messed up now I guess. Shame it was good last year.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Nov 27, 2021)

I see Koepka wiped the floor with DeChambeau in "The Match" winning 4 and 3 without the latter winning a hole.


----------



## IainP (Nov 27, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			I see Koepka wiped the floor with DeChambeau in "The Match" winning 4 and 3 without the latter winning a hole.
		
Click to expand...

Seems the latest "social media storm" is whether it was 5&3 or 4&3 😯😉


----------



## HeftyHacker (Nov 27, 2021)

IainP said:



			Seems the latest "social media storm" is whether it was 5&3 or 4&3 😯😉
		
Click to expand...

😱😱😱


----------



## IainP (Dec 5, 2021)

Just switched on to see Morikawa slam one into the bushes. 
Good provisional  - thinking "should I bother looking " 😉😁


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Dec 5, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467547667781795846
Bizarre!


----------



## IainP (Dec 5, 2021)

Could be a 2nd lost ball now, mud ball likely contributing


----------



## Imurg (Dec 5, 2021)

JonnyGutteridge said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467547667781795846
Bizarre!
		
Click to expand...

You have to ask why there is another tee box complete with markers and microphones anywhere near the golf course.........
Good job it's not a proper tournament.......


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 5, 2021)

Imurg said:



			You have to ask why there is another tee box complete with markers and microphones anywhere near the golf course.........
Good job it's not a proper tournament.......
		
Click to expand...

It's explained in the video


----------



## Imurg (Dec 5, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			It's explained in the video
		
Click to expand...

Still a Mickey Mouse situation - don't they have Marshalls?
There's only 20 of them playing..I bet the others were all ushered to the correct box..


----------



## IainP (Dec 5, 2021)

Wow, now Burns when leading has his ball return to his feet twice!
Reed playing left handed twice in a few holes.
Crazy final round


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Dec 5, 2021)

I played from the incorrect tees in a competition round once; 36 hole stableford, I striped one down the middle and heard the young lad I was playing with say "I think you just played off the yellows"...

Slightly different in this scenario but at pro level, it shouldn't happen!


----------



## pendodave (Dec 5, 2021)

IainP said:



			Wow, now Burns when leading has his ball return to his feet twice!
Reed playing left handed twice in a few holes.
Crazy final round
		
Click to expand...

Haha. Lot of hybrid chipping going on out there.
How about Victor though? What a show.


----------



## pendodave (Dec 5, 2021)

Short grass is so much more of a test of golf than the 4 inch rough all round the greens that they serve up so often.


----------



## IanM (Dec 5, 2021)

All going on with Vik!!


----------



## IainP (Dec 5, 2021)

pendodave said:



			Haha. Lot of hybrid chipping going on out there.
How about Victor though? What a show.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, the eagle hole out on 14 really kicked him forward.
I almost didn't bother watching when Morikawa was starting so many ahead  - normally so dependable. Glad I did.


----------



## Boomy (Dec 5, 2021)

Jolly well done Viktor Hovland 🏆 Superb final round performance 👏🏻


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Dec 5, 2021)

rksquire said:



			Morikawa is just fantastic, he has a superb mentality that when it matters he can elevate himself.... he hit an amazing iron shot from the bunker, then capitalized with the putt.  McIlroy extremely unlucky with the pin into bunker shot, it's a pity as that derailed him and meant he had to chase hard - would have been great to have had a play-off with those 2.
		
Click to expand...

Not to pick on you, but i just went back remembering the bit of stick Rory got. I thought Morikawa would be a sure thing with a five shot lead, but just shows even he can't always elevate himself and cope with the pressure. Couple of bad shots, couple of bad breaks and struggle to keep the wheels on in the pressure moment. Guess that's why sport is so fascinating.


----------



## sunshine (Dec 6, 2021)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			Not to pick on you, but i just went back remembering the bit of stick Rory got. I thought Morikawa would be a sure thing with a five shot lead, but just shows even he can't always elevate himself and cope with the pressure. Couple of bad shots, couple of bad breaks and struggle to keep the wheels on in the pressure moment. Guess that's why sport is so fascinating.
		
Click to expand...

A few months ago, Morikawa would have won that. But he’s just got engaged, beginning of the end for him. Look what happened to Rory, Rickie, etc. 

His fiancée was probably texting him during the final round to ask why he had been at the course so long, why he wasn’t home yet, what time he was going to be home, etc


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 6, 2021)

There was a great clip of Hovland on the last green laughing at something whilst another player was lining up their shot, still walking around so not at the serious stage. He had not won at this point.

No constant zone for Victor, he comes across as human and very likeable.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 6, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Still a Mickey Mouse situation - don't they have Marshalls?
There's only 20 of them playing..I bet the others were all ushered to the correct box..
		
Click to expand...

I just can't see how it happened or was allowed to happen. Crazy.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 6, 2021)

Morikawa appears to have a problem getting the job done on a Sunday.

Losing a 6 shot lead, will he ever win again?

Not been serious here but it shows how difficult it is to win even for the worlds best players and that includes Rory....


----------



## MarkT (Dec 6, 2021)

Peak Stenson..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467660883904106498


----------



## JamesR (Dec 6, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Morikawa appears to have a problem getting the job done on a Sunday.

Losing a 6 shot lead, will he ever win again?

Not been serious here but it shows how difficult it is to win even for the worlds best players and that includes Rory....
		
Click to expand...

I think he's probably finished as a force in the game.
He's got his two majors, and now he's lost focus, with his private life getting in the way, plus no doubt he'll have none playing interests (course design etc).
I just don't think golf is important to him any more.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 6, 2021)

Are people really comparing one poor tournament for Morikawa to years and years of bottling from Rory? Even in jest?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Are people really comparing one poor tournament for Morikawa to years and years of bottling from Rory? Even in jest? 

Click to expand...

Got to start bottling it somewhere...

Once it starts they are finished


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 6, 2021)

What did Morikawa was the mud.
I reckon he could have handled  the first lost ball, but to then hit a good shot and have the mud lose his second ball, so soon after.....I reckon that did his head in.
I'll bet he has not lost two balls in a round since starting his golf college days!


----------



## JamesR (Dec 6, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Got to start bottling it somewhere...

*Once it starts they are finished*

Click to expand...

Agreed - you can always pinpoint the time it all went wrong, just look at Kaymer in the desert, when he gave up a massive lead. Hasn't won since.
Spieth even uses the wrong tee now, same for Stenson.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 6, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



*What did Morikawa was the mud.*
I reckon he could have handled  the first lost ball, but to then hit a good shot and have the mud lose his second ball, so soon after.....I reckon that did his head in.
I'll bet he has not lost two balls in a round since starting his golf college days!
		
Click to expand...

Most of us know the feeling lately!


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Dec 6, 2021)

I only watched bits, but it does show elite field but less players so you see more shots of those playing badly:

Rory - putted off the green (OK, fast and difficult pin)
Bryson - hit an iron off the tee that barely got 6 ft in the air and could have hit water.
Morikawa - duffed chips, lost balls etc.
Spieth and Stenson - teeing up in completely wrong place.

That's just off the top of my head, they are obviously superb players i think you just forget you're seeing the players on form normally each week.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Are people really comparing one poor tournament for Morikawa to years and years of bottling from Rory? Even in jest? 

Click to expand...

Are people really stupid enough to call a 4 time Major winner and the player with the equal 3rd highest win percentage on the PGA tour, beaten only by Tiger Woods & Jon Rahm in the current era, a bottler?


----------



## FELL75 (Dec 6, 2021)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			I only watched bits, but it does show elite field but less players so you see more shots of those playing badly:

Rory - putted off the green (OK, fast and difficult pin)
Bryson - hit an iron off the tee that barely got 6 ft in the air and could have hit water.
Morikawa - duffed chips, lost balls etc.
Spieth and Stenson - teeing up in completely wrong place.

That's just off the top of my head, they are obviously superb players i think you just forget you're seeing the players on form normally each week.
		
Click to expand...

And Sam Burns having 4 attempts to chip onto the green 😯


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 6, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Are people really stupid enough to call a 4 time Major winner and the player with the equal 3rd highest win percentage on the PGA tour, beaten only by Tiger Woods & Jon Rahm in the current era, a bottler?  

Click to expand...

At least one person on here is


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 6, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Are people really stupid enough to call a 4 time Major winner and the player with the equal 3rd highest win percentage on the PGA tour, beaten only by Tiger Woods & Jon Rahm in the current era, a bottler?  

Click to expand...

I'd never call him a 'bottler', but he does appear to (quite reasonably imo) stop giving it his absolute all when 'winning is virtually impossible'! Can't say I can 'blame him' for that - he's pulled off a number of wins by battling, successfully, in the past - along with a number of magnificent outright front-running wins.


----------



## IanM (Dec 6, 2021)

Winning big events is hard. Only one person can do it at a time. 

Bottler is an odd word....unless you've won a few tour events yourself


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 6, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			I'd never call him a 'bottler', but he does appear to (quite reasonably imo) stop giving it his absolute all when 'winning is virtually impossible'! Can't say I can 'blame him' for that - he's pulled off a number of wins by battling, successfully, in the past - along with a number of magnificent outright front-running wins.
		
Click to expand...

You could level that criticism at a number of the top players that when the win is "virtually impossible" they seem to stop putting the whole 100% in. I would assume, and prepared for others to say otherwise, that for most, the money for the minor spots isn't an overriding factor and they will all have their playing status so no worry about ranking points. As a result winning is everything and only one can do that so they know barring a massive meltdown and some outrageous fortune they won't pick up the trophy. They are still professional in what they do but you can understand if the intensity isn't there


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 6, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Are people really stupid enough to call a 4 time Major winner and the player with the equal 3rd highest win percentage on the PGA tour, beaten only by Tiger Woods & Jon Rahm in the current era, a bottler?  

Click to expand...

Another easy bite.


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 7, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Another easy bite. 

Click to expand...

Sure Rory won't bother about some lad on the internet writing that they think he is a little 'Spursy' - after all unlike London's worst team he does manage to win something most years - or even ever.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 7, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Sure Rory won't bother about some lad on the internet writing that they think he is a little 'Spursy' - after all unlike London's worst team he does manage to win something most years - or even ever.
		
Click to expand...

As long as he has warriors like yourself to keep defending him I'm sure he won't cry himself to sleep.


----------



## Neilds (Dec 7, 2021)

Must check back through the forum to make sure none of the people using the 'Bottler' term have ever mentioned blowing a good medal round after being under par at the turn, or moaned about how the pressure is terrible when they have a card in hand or any other case of not playing perfect for a full 18 holes!  Easy when sat behind a keyboard


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 7, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Must check back through the forum to make sure none of the people using the 'Bottler' term have ever mentioned blowing a good medal round after being under par at the turn, or moaned about how the pressure is terrible when they have a card in hand or any other case of not playing perfect for a full 18 holes!  Easy when sat behind a keyboard 

Click to expand...

All of which will be a relevant comparison when we're paid hundreds of thousands to do it.


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 7, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Must check back through the forum to make sure none of the people using the 'Bottler' term have ever mentioned blowing a good medal round after being under par at the turn, or moaned about how the pressure is terrible when they have a card in hand or any other case of not playing perfect for a full 18 holes!  Easy when sat behind a keyboard 

Click to expand...

People who have to play stableford and pick up 6ft gimmies, because proper golf is too stressful/difficult to play during social rounds calling professionals bottlers is always amusing 😂


----------



## rksquire (Dec 7, 2021)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			Not to pick on you, but i just went back remembering the bit of stick Rory got. I thought Morikawa would be a sure thing with a five shot lead, but just shows even he can't always elevate himself and cope with the pressure. Couple of bad shots, couple of bad breaks and struggle to keep the wheels on in the pressure moment. Guess that's why sport is so fascinating.
		
Click to expand...

It was surprising but I wouldn't read too much into it.  To be honest I didn't watch much of this, although I did periodically check each day - McIlroy led (joint) after day 1, installed as favourite; BDC after day 2, installed as favourite; Morikawa after day 3, installed as favourite; Hovland wins day 4.  

In a field of 20 players I'm not sure how seriously players or organisers took this - when Spieth & Stenson play from the wrong tee boxes for example and last place still nets you $100k - the motivation might have been lacking.  

That said, I think victory may have gave Morikawa the world no. 1 spot (is it fair such a select field was allowed to collect ranking points?) so arguably he had plenty of motivation but I think ultimately it's a bit of an exhibition match / tournament.  The host and his limited range session was the most interesting thing here. 

If he has a 5 shot lead at the Masters going into the last day, I think he'll cope with the pressure just fine.


----------

